# Expecting #1 and over 30



## MrsChezek

A hangout thread for graduates of 'TTC#1 and over 30' :hugs:

CONGRATULATIONS to each of you! We did it!!! :baby:
:happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:

preg_pilot - 1.26.2013 :blue:
sam79 - 1.26.2013 :pink:
MD1223 - 2.21.2013 :yellow:
MindUtopia - 3.1.2013
MrsChezek - 3.7.2013 :pink:
ttc1st - 3.13.2013
sportysgirl - 3.15.2013 :yellow:
Breezy81 - 3.17.2013 :pink:
Rmsh1 - 3.23.2013 :pink:
joey1979 - 3.25.2013 :pink:
Ready4BabyOne - 4.18.2013
Clarkeyness - 4.27.2013 :blue:
poppy13 - 4.30.2013 :blue:
Smimms - 5.21.2013
sasha0430 - 5.29.2013 :blue:
Zeez - 6.17.2013 :pink:
bubbles - 9.17.2013 :yellow:
Loukachu - 9.20.2013
Kmae - 9.28.2013
star7474 - 10.11.2013
Sbmack - 10.16.2013
luna_19 - 11.10.2013 :yellow::yellow:
MsShona - 12.20.2013


----------



## MD1223

Perfect!! Thanks, MrsChez! Should we start a list with names and due dates? 

How are you feeling today? Did you get your blood work?


----------



## MrsChezek

Great idea! Ill add it to the startup thread! What's your actual date? :flower:

I'm good! Get blood work results tomorrow so a bit nervous but no other symptoms right now so that's good. Pain free so far!!!

Yourself?


----------



## MindUtopia

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join you here? I wasn't super active in the TTC thread, but I guess I was hoping not to stick around in TTC for any longer than I had to (thankfully, that approach worked like a charm!). I'm 5 + 2 today and roughly due 1st of March. How are you all feeling?


----------



## Smimms

Stopped by to say congrats!! Hope to join you soon. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

Thx *Smimms*!! How r u doin?? So good to see your name :hugs:

*MUtopia* - welcome! :hi:
Congratulations and happy and healthy 9 months!


Got my bloodwork back. Beta went up to 500 :wohoo: but progesterone dropped down to 26 or 28 (was driving when nurse called so no pen to write down) which is still good but not excellent like it was 3 days ago. But it's still good so I'm happy! :happydance: First U/S next Thursday...exciting times! :thumbup:


----------



## Smimms

MrsChezek said:


> Thx *Smimms*!! How r u doin?? So good to see your name :hugs:
> 
> *MUtopia* - welcome! :hi:
> Congratulations and happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> 
> Got my bloodwork back. Beta went up to 500 :wohoo: but progesterone dropped down to 26 or 28 (was driving when nurse called so no pen to write down) which is still good but not excellent like it was 3 days ago. But it's still good so I'm happy! :happydance: First U/S next Thursday...exciting times! :thumbup:

I'm doing well but as embarrassing as it sounds I'm having trouble getting my husband to dtd. It's done a number on my self esteem. He really wants a baby so he says. I'm just going with the flow though but I can't force it lol. I'm out this month already due to chastity and going out of town during my last 2 fertile days. I'm so happy the thread has been getting some beautiful bfps. Did u have any symptoms?


----------



## MrsChezek

Smimms said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> Thx *Smimms*!! How r u doin?? So good to see your name :hugs:
> 
> *MUtopia* - welcome! :hi:
> Congratulations and happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> 
> Got my bloodwork back. Beta went up to 500 :wohoo: but progesterone dropped down to 26 or 28 (was driving when nurse called so no pen to write down) which is still good but not excellent like it was 3 days ago. But it's still good so I'm happy! :happydance: First U/S next Thursday...exciting times! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm doing well but as embarrassing as it sounds I'm having trouble getting my husband to dtd. It's done a number on my self esteem. He really wants a baby so he says. I'm just going with the flow though but I can't force it lol. I'm out this month already due to chastity and going out of town during my last 2 fertile days. I'm so happy the thread has been getting some beautiful bfps. Did u have any symptoms?Click to expand...

I had the same issue with my DH a year and a half ago when we first started trying :growlmad: He totally froze up!!! We ended up seeing a couples therapist and it really helped but it took time. It's a really hard position to be in :hugs: But you'll get through it!! Hang in there...and of course best of luck!!


----------



## preg_pilot

Hey guys.
Sorry I´ve been MIA lately.
Too much work, but I have a nice vacation coming up from he 5th to the 16th of july :)

Feeling alright these days.
Not as queasy as I have been.
And my super appetite has finally subsided.


----------



## MrsChezek

*preg_pilot*! I can't believe you're already a lime!!! Feels like you got your bfp just yesterday. Wow time flies when you're preoccupied with TTC :hugs: Where you off to???

I haven't really had the queasiness much yet (thank goodness) - some evenings like tonight but not too bad yet. But I have been definitely much hungrier than usual!! DH is flabbergasted - we eat and like 1.5 hours later I'm hungry. :haha: Poor guy!


*How is everyone else???* I'm still in that SUPER EXCITED state. Every time I remember, my heart skips a beat. THEN, my stomach sinks as I know it's still a cautiously optimistic time...cannot wait until after 9 weeks! That's when my doc said he will feel pretty confident things will be good to go. FX!!


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> *preg_pilot*! I can't believe you're already a lime!!! Feels like you got your bfp just yesterday. Wow time flies when you're preoccupied with TTC :hugs: Where you off to???
> 
> I haven't really had the queasiness much yet (thank goodness) - some evenings like tonight but not too bad yet. But I have been definitely much hungrier than usual!! DH is flabbergasted - we eat and like 1.5 hours later I'm hungry. :haha: Poor guy!
> 
> 
> *How is everyone else???* I'm still in that SUPER EXCITED state. Every time I remember, my heart skips a beat. THEN, my stomach sinks as I know it's still a cautiously optimistic time...cannot wait until after 9 weeks! That's when my doc said he will feel pretty confident things will be good to go. FX!!

o/ poppyseed ;)
Yea. 1.5 hours? I would have been lucky to get that far when I had my super appetite. After 30 minutes to an hour, I would be starving. That lasted for about 3 weeks.
I´ve been going all over. Scandinavia, europe, america. 
Going to Frankfurt tomorrow, and then London. Then it´s off to sweet sweet vacation with OH in Denmark. I get 10 days this time :D

p.s. I seem to be graduating from queasiness to full time hurling these days. I hope it´s just temporary.


----------



## MD1223

Smimms said:


> Stopped by to say congrats!! Hope to join you soon. :happydance::happydance:

Thanks, Smimms!!!



MindUtopia said:


> Hi ladies, do you mind if I join you here? I wasn't super active in the TTC thread, but I guess I was hoping not to stick around in TTC for any longer than I had to (thankfully, that approach worked like a charm!). I'm 5 + 2 today and roughly due 1st of March. How are you all feeling?

Congratulations!!! Wishing you a very happy & healthy 9 months and so glad you are joining us on this thread! 



MrsChezek said:


> Thx *Smimms*!! How r u doin?? So good to see your name :hugs:
> 
> *MUtopia* - welcome! :hi:
> Congratulations and happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> 
> Got my bloodwork back. Beta went up to 500 :wohoo: but progesterone dropped down to 26 or 28 (was driving when nurse called so no pen to write down) which is still good but not excellent like it was 3 days ago. But it's still good so I'm happy! :happydance: First U/S next Thursday...exciting times! :thumbup:

:happydance: Awesome!! I haven't gotten anything checked yet. I don't know why I didn't go in. They just set up a date for 7wks 5days and I just said ok. But the date is coming up! A week from tomorrow! Can't wait! And, praying everything is going well in there. :) 

Thanks, again, for setting up the thread. Looks like you found my due date. :) I am feeling pretty good right now. I was super hungry around the same time as you, but now not so much. I haven't had much nausea, but did wake up with it about 5 am the other morning. Made me appreciate not having it most of the time, but was also good to "feel" pregnant. Ya know? ;) I have been cramping pretty regularly - very mild, but defy there, and some back aches. And, have also been more tired than usual. That's about it. Oh, and my bs are sore on and off. 

*PregPilot* - wow! Almost 12 weeks! Awesome!!! Sorry about the puking. Ugh, not fun. My mom said she got pretty sick with all four of us, but my grandmother on my dad's side and my cousin on my dad side said they didnt get sick at all, so I am really hoping I take after them b/c otherwise I feel like I should worry a bit about not being sick. Ah, the worries never stop, eh? Haha. Still trying to love every minute of it, though. I just can't wait until next week when I get confirmation that everything is going well. 

Btw, your trip sounds amazing!! Have so much fun!

I hope everyone had a great weekend! And, congrats, again to all!! Yay!:happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

preg_pilot said:


> o/ poppyseed ;)
> Yea. 1.5 hours? I would have been lucky to get that far when I had my super appetite. After 30 minutes to an hour, I would be starving. That lasted for about 3 weeks.
> I´ve been going all over. Scandinavia, europe, america.
> Going to Frankfurt tomorrow, and then London. Then it´s off to sweet sweet vacation with OH in Denmark. I get 10 days this time :D
> 
> p.s. I seem to be graduating from queasiness to full time hurling these days. I hope it´s just temporary.

I hope it's just temporary as well!!
I got a lil too exited at lunch and totally over ate :dohh: I finished reading my 'Eating for Pregnancy' book and cooked up my first recipe. In all the milestone excitement, I over served myself and ate waaay too much. Kind of feel like hurling myself now :wacko:

So I take it you travel for work? Are you a pilot? Will you travel all through your pregnancy? How r u dealing with your nausea? We're planning a trip for mid August when I'll be around 2.5 months and I'm a tee bit worried about nausea and planes...hope you have a wonderful vaca tho!!


----------



## MrsChezek

MD1223 said:


> :happydance: Awesome!! I haven't gotten anything checked yet. I don't know why I didn't go in. They just set up a date for 7wks 5days and I just said ok. But the date is coming up! A week from tomorrow! Can't wait! And, praying everything is going well in there. :)
> 
> Thanks, again, for setting up the thread. Looks like you found my due date. :) I am feeling pretty good right now. I was super hungry around the same time as you, but now not so much. I haven't had much nausea, but did wake up with it about 5 am the other morning. Made me appreciate not having it most of the time, but was also good to "feel" pregnant. Ya know? ;) I have been cramping pretty regularly - very mild, but defy there, and some back aches. And, have also been more tired than usual. That's about it. Oh, and my bs are sore on and off.

My doc is big on checking things! He had me come in the day after I got my BFP to do my first beta. Then my second 2 days later. As everything doubled nicely, he had me schedule my first u/s for this week. I couldn't come in tomorrow so we are doing it on Thursday morning. Then, he plans to have weekly u/s tests until 10 weeks. At which point he feels he'll be able to tell me if all looks well and my chance of MC is the typical 2% chance. Or something around that! He didn't give me numbers of course.

I think he's definitely on the monitoring overboard side of things but I like that. I want to know something is wrong ASAP.


----------



## MrsChezek

Sooooo new symptoms: 
I've been crazy emotional with mood swings today. Total roller coaster!! Elated one min and sulking the next. Very touchy about everything. Not me at all :nope: I've been also stressing about something my friend mentioned to me this afternoon. She is freaked out by ultrasounds thinking they can be bad for LOs and hardly had any with her 2 pregnancies and here I am to have one every week!! I'm exhausted from it all! Def have to talk to doc about this. Anyone know more about this?

Also, had some weird sharp cramps or maybe it's more like pinching in my lower abs this late afternoon too! Not very comfortable. Hope everything's ok still!! I'm off to bed...very stressful, tiring day today.

:hug: to all!!


----------



## MD1223

MrsChezek said:


> Sooooo new symptoms:
> I've been crazy emotional with mood swings today. Total roller coaster!! Elated one min and sulking the next. Very touchy about everything. Not me at all :nope: I've been also stressing about something my friend mentioned to me this afternoon. She is freaked out by ultrasounds thinking they can be bad for LOs and hardly had any with her 2 pregnancies and here I am to have one every week!! I'm exhausted from it all! Def have to talk to doc about this. Anyone know more about this?
> 
> Also, had some weird sharp cramps or maybe it's more like pinching in my lower abs this late afternoon too! Not very comfortable. Hope everything's ok still!! I'm off to bed...very stressful, tiring day today.
> 
> :hug: to all!!

I get those weird sharp cramps. The first time it happened, I did a lot of research and found that it is normal. Unless it is severe and accompanied by blood, then we shouldn't worry about the cramping. Of course, that doesn't keep me from worrying, nonetheless. And, I started over analyzing what "severe" meant. Ha. But I do feel better about it now. 

I don't know anything about the ultrasounds. I would definitely ask your doctor. And, maybe do a couple google searches (trying to ignore the ones without base). 

I started feeling more uncomfortable last night - not fully nauseous, but sort of. I couldn't get comfortable and had to sleep with a pillow between my legs and in my arms. It seems like it is a little too early for that, right? But it really helped. I am also feeling slightly more nauseous this morning. Trying to force down breakfast - although, it isn't really that bad. Just feel like I am a little hungover. 

MrsChez - I can't believe you are already five weeks! Yay! So exciting. 

How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## preg_pilot

MD1223 said:


> Thanks, Smimms!!!
> 
> *PregPilot* - wow! Almost 12 weeks! Awesome!!! Sorry about the puking. Ugh, not fun. My mom said she got pretty sick with all four of us, but my grandmother on my dad's side and my cousin on my dad side said they didnt get sick at all, so I am really hoping I take after them b/c otherwise I feel like I should worry a bit about not being sick. Ah, the worries never stop, eh? Haha. Still trying to love every minute of it, though. I just can't wait until next week when I get confirmation that everything is going well.
> 
> Btw, your trip sounds amazing!! Have so much fun!
> 
> I hope everyone had a great weekend! And, congrats, again to all!! Yay!:happydance:

Thanks :) Yea my mom was sick as a dog for the entire pregnancy, but her sister got huge, but wasn´t very queasy at all. Of those two, I think I would choose being huge. (she looked like she was about to pop at only 5 months).
My mom didn´t show at all.



MrsChezek said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> o/ poppyseed ;)
> Yea. 1.5 hours? I would have been lucky to get that far when I had my super appetite. After 30 minutes to an hour, I would be starving. That lasted for about 3 weeks.
> I´ve been going all over. Scandinavia, europe, america.
> Going to Frankfurt tomorrow, and then London. Then it´s off to sweet sweet vacation with OH in Denmark. I get 10 days this time :D
> 
> p.s. I seem to be graduating from queasiness to full time hurling these days. I hope it´s just temporary.
> 
> I hope it's just temporary as well!!
> I got a lil too exited at lunch and totally over ate :dohh: I finished reading my 'Eating for Pregnancy' book and cooked up my first recipe. In all the milestone excitement, I over served myself and ate waaay too much. Kind of feel like hurling myself now :wacko:
> 
> So I take it you travel for work? Are you a pilot? Will you travel all through your pregnancy? How r u dealing with your nausea? We're planning a trip for mid August when I'll be around 2.5 months and I'm a tee bit worried about nausea and planes...hope you have a wonderful vaca tho!!Click to expand...

Yep, pilot, aka "preg_pilot" ;) I can work through 26 weeks, as long as everything is fine down there.
Thanks, I´ll have fun relaxing and just growing a little one for the next 10 days :)



MD1223 said:


> I get those weird sharp cramps. The first time it happened, I did a lot of research and found that it is normal. Unless it is severe and accompanied by blood, then we shouldn't worry about the cramping. Of course, that doesn't keep me from worrying, nonetheless. And, I started over analyzing what "severe" meant. Ha. But I do feel better about it now.
> 
> I don't know anything about the ultrasounds. I would definitely ask your doctor. And, maybe do a couple google searches (trying to ignore the ones without base).
> 
> I started feeling more uncomfortable last night - not fully nauseous, but sort of. I couldn't get comfortable and had to sleep with a pillow between my legs and in my arms. It seems like it is a little too early for that, right? But it really helped. I am also feeling slightly more nauseous this morning. Trying to force down breakfast - although, it isn't really that bad. Just feel like I am a little hungover.
> 
> MrsChez - I can't believe you are already five weeks! Yay! So exciting.
> 
> How's everyone else feeling?

Yea. I know that pillow. Definitely not too early. I started at about 5-6 weeks I think. Still use it full time. Thinking of getting a pregnancy pillow to sleep with, especially when my belly starts getting bigger.


----------



## babysa

Hi Ladies...Finally I get to join you on this thread! Got my BFP on Monday...YIPPEEEE!!! Now the real fun begins hey! So cool to have the support of you ladies! 
I am feeling good for now  Tomorrow going for another blood test to check that everything is progressing as it should. Come on tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## preg_pilot

@babysa :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Oh my gosh!!! Congratulations *babysa*!!! How wonderful :hugs: Good luck on your bloodwork tomorrow. FX!

And *pre_pilot*! You're past 12 weeks!!!!! Big congratulations to you. :hugs:
And *MD*, I can't believe you're already at 7 weeks. Time is flying by, huh?

Is a pregnancy pillow different than the body pillow? I haven't had trouble sleeping yet&#8230;and my nausea has gone completely away to the point that last night I totally freaked out that I must have m/c cause most of my symptoms have gone away. Except for sore bbs which also got bigger. I temped this morning and I'm still up there so that made me calm down. U/S in an hour!!! Can't wait yet at the same time I'm sooooooo scared! I just soo soo want this to be it and everything to be healthy&#8230;


----------



## MD1223

Yay *babysa*!!! :happydance:

Thinking about you and your scan *Mrs.Chez*! My symptoms have been coming and going too. I especially freaked out during week five - every morning that I woke up feeling good, I'd get this sinking in my stomach that I wasnt preggo anymore. Im getting over that now and trying to enjoy those mornings. It's hard, though. Can't wait for Tuesday - my first scan! Yippee. 

I know! Can't believe I'm at 7 wks. I feel like each week is a new milestone. Every day is a countdown to the next week mark. It's crazy how a week can seem so long now. Haha.

And, yes, *preg_pilot*, congrats!! :happydance: 

*Muptopia* - How are you feeling?


----------



## preg_pilot

Yea, I can relate to symptom free "not feeling pregnant"
I was always feeling insecure about this before my symptoms started at 8 weeks. I must have peed on a stick every 4-5 days just to make sure.


----------



## MD1223

preg_pilot said:


> Yea, I can relate to symptom free "not feeling pregnant"
> I was always feeling insecure about this before my symptoms started at 8 weeks. I must have peed on a stick every 4-5 days just to make sure.

Did you poas in your 7th week? Did it work? I really want to poas before my appt to put my mind at ease, but at the same time I am scared of the hook effect and don't want to freak myself out for nothing. I've been using opk's every once in a while b/c I have so many cheapies left and it is crazy how quickly it turns very dark. But, I only have one hpt left so if it doesnt work I don't have another to use in watered down p . . . . I'm thinking maybe I just shouldn't. 

I really don't want to be at work today. Blaugh.


----------



## MrsChezek

*MD* - Yay for Tuesday - you'll get to see so much more!!! There wasn't much to see at 5w2d I'm afraid. We saw the yolk sac and that the embryo was in the uterus and that there were no signs of an ectopic pregnancy. But das it! I can't wait until my next one at 7 weeks&#8230;he said we should be able to see the heartbeat then. :happydance:

And the weeks totally drag on!!! I have family coming into town this weekend for a week so hopefully that will help speed things up. I won't have too much time to just sit and count the minutes :winkwink: I'm glad your symptoms come and go too&#8230;yay for being normal!!! :thumbup:

*Preg_pilot* - ha! I didn't even think of the peeing on a stick! I just checked my temp this AM&#8230;I'll do that next time - gotta use those sticks for something before they expire!! :winkwink:

*MD* - did you temp? Maybe you can just check that your BBT is still high? That helped calm me down&#8230;Tuesday will be here in no time! Just pack your weekend full of busy activities :hugs:


----------



## preg_pilot

MD1223 said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> Yea, I can relate to symptom free "not feeling pregnant"
> I was always feeling insecure about this before my symptoms started at 8 weeks. I must have peed on a stick every 4-5 days just to make sure.
> 
> Did you poas in your 7th week? Did it work? I really want to poas before my appt to put my mind at ease, but at the same time I am scared of the hook effect and don't want to freak myself out for nothing. I've been using opk's every once in a while b/c I have so many cheapies left and it is crazy how quickly it turns very dark. But, I only have one hpt left so if it doesnt work I don't have another to use in watered down p . . . . I'm thinking maybe I just shouldn't.
> 
> I really don't want to be at work today. Blaugh.Click to expand...

Yep, I peed on 1-2 sticks in my 7th week...
After I really started feeling the symptoms in my 8th week, I haven´t felt the need.


----------



## MrsChezek

Good luck on your bloodwork today *babysa*!!! FX :hugs:


I just was told that my DH is whisking me away to the Dominican Republic 7/17 (our 3yr anniversary) until 7/21!!!! We talked about doing a trip to celebrate some great news he got at work and our BFP and our anniversary :wedding: but we only discussed driving to NC or to Cape Cod or something around the East Coast. DR is such an awesome surprise! :happydance:

After jumping around with excitement, my next thought was, oh gosh, I hope my nausea doesn't kick in by then!!!! 4 hour flight each way :plane: could mean a lot of :sick: :dohh:

I'm going to focus super hard on eating well. I read that could help a lot and for some reason when I ate really well earlier this week, my nausea went away. But the day after I eat poorly, it comes back. I'm sure it's just coincidence but I'm willing to try anything!!!!


----------



## MD1223

Awe, that is so exciting about your trip, *MrsChez*! So sweet of your hubs! And, so exciting about your scan. Glad everything went well!! :happydance: 

I think you are right about eating well helping with nausea. I was doing well for a while and then I stopped eating as healthy due to some bad-food cravings and I've been a lot worse the last couple of days. Of course, it could also just be that it is getting worse b/c I am in the middle of m/s time now, but . . . I am going to stay positive and try to eat better and hope that helps. 

Thanks, *Preg_P*. I think I will poas this weekend, then. :) Use that last one up. 

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## MrsChezek

Thanks MD! You too :hugs:

Did you POAS? How did it go?? And what is m/s time? Sorry, not following :wacko: I definitely see a difference in my symptoms when I do eat well vs when I don't. It's a great motivator to be a good healthy eater!!

So the knucklehead that I am, I asked my DH if we could do a quick search about water safety, etc in DR before we go since I'm pg and he freaked out a bit (didn't think about it initially) and started having second thoughts about going to an island in the Caribbean since it's supposed to be very hot and humid as well. He did all this research about traveling while pregnant and then cancelled the trip!!! :dohh: He's trying to reroute us to either Ireland or Canada instead...wondering where we'll go...I'm totally keeping my mouth shut now! :nope:

Other than my bbs, I'm pretty asymptomatic so I hope that all is still well...I think I'm going to temp tomorrow morning again. Just to check...


----------



## MD1223

MrsChezek said:


> Thanks MD! You too :hugs:
> 
> Did you POAS? How did it go?? And what is m/s time? Sorry, not following :wacko: I definitely see a difference in my symptoms when I do eat well vs when I don't. It's a great motivator to be a good healthy eater!!
> 
> So the knucklehead that I am, I asked my DH if we could do a quick search about water safety, etc in DR before we go since I'm pg and he freaked out a bit (didn't think about it initially) and started having second thoughts about going to an island in the Caribbean since it's supposed to be very hot and humid as well. He did all this research about traveling while pregnant and then cancelled the trip!!! :dohh: He's trying to reroute us to either Ireland or Canada instead...wondering where we'll go...I'm totally keeping my mouth shut now! :nope:
> 
> Other than my bbs, I'm pretty asymptomatic so I hope that all is still well...I think I'm going to temp tomorrow morning again. Just to check...

That is really sweet that he is being so cautious. My husband and I did bed and breakfasts in Ireland last summer and loved it! Excited to hear where you'll be going!

M/s = morning sickness. Took me a little while to figure that out and then, of course, as soon as I did I started using it. :)

Oh, and I just realized I forgot to tell you that I didn't/ don't temp. I did poas yesterday but on another opk - super dark so was somewhat helpful. Saving that hpt. Don't know for what but ... Maybe I'll use it tomorrow morning. 

Feeling a little nauseous still - had food aversions yesterday. And boobs are still a little sore. But nothing too bad. Trying to motivate now to go to the gym ... 

Hope you ladies have a great Sunday!


----------



## MrsChezek

Oh my gosh you're so good! I cannot get myself to even think about motivating to go to the gym :nope: I've become SO lazy. It's terrible! I promised myself to start tomorrow as the crazy 90s temps are finishing today and we're to have about 84F the rest of the week...which means cooler mornings and I'll be more likely to go walking, etc. I hope the weather does change...it's been awful!

M/S has always been multiple sclerosis to me (medical background) so my brain was stuck on that and couldn't come up with anything else!!! lol 


My BF was visiting since Friday and she's 2.5 weeks ahead of me in pg so I got a total sneak peak of what might be coming. She was soooo nauseous all the time! I certainly pray I won't take that route...it was awful. The poor girl felt terrible...and we had a wedding last night too. AUGH. Soooooo not looking forward to that!!!

But speaking of "that", I had nausea start this afternoon...I had to drive around a bit and didn't get to eat a snack so I was hungry. Thought I just got car sick as the roads around my house are hilly but it hasn't gone away. I was queasy driving her all the way to the airport and back (2hrs round trip on flat highways) and still feel unsettled. *sigh* I guess I am near that 6week mark!!!! :shrug:

How is everyone else feeling?
:hug:


----------



## Breezy81

Hi Everyone! I'm a graduate and finally get to join you guys, didn't take nearly as long as I thought. :happydance: 

You can mark me due 3.17.13 unless dr. changes it tomorrow. :cloud9:

*Utopia* You are due on my bday! 

So happy to join you all :baby:

I can't stop pos, it's been 5 digis today. Just fully restocked last night. I've got plenty of cheapies left. :dohh:


----------



## MrsChezek

Yay *Breezy*!
I'm SO happy to have you here! CONGRATS again and welcome :hugs:
How are you feeling? I've added you to the due date list :flower:

*babysa* - what is your EDD? I can't find it in any of your links, sig or profile :shrug:

AFM, more nausea this evening. Dab nabbit! I totally hope it goes away tomorrow...though we went out to Thai for dinner so that wasn't exactly 'eating well' but not too bad for eating out :angelnot: Tomorrow I shall be good...I promise! :thumbup:


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> Yay *Breezy*!
> I'm SO happy to have you here! CONGRATS again and welcome :hugs:
> How are you feeling? I've added you to the due date list :flower:
> 
> *babysa* - what is your EDD? I can't find it in any of your links, sig or profile :shrug:
> 
> AFM, more nausea this evening. Dab nabbit! I totally hope it goes away tomorrow...though we went out to Thai for dinner so that wasn't exactly 'eating well' but not too bad for eating out :angelnot: Tomorrow I shall be good...I promise! :thumbup:

What seems to help with my nausea is:
never getting hungry. I eat a bit of toast.
Saltine crackers
Raisins (not too much though).
and nearly flat cola.


----------



## ttc1st

Hi ladies can I join you? Got my BFP on Sat had bloodwork done today Dr put me at 4 and a bit weeks but should find out for sure tomorrow. My EDD is March 13th.
I'm so excited but absolutely petrified something bad will happen trying to relax and go with the flow but I keep dreaming that I miscarry I don't know how to not think about it.
Does it get any easier?
Congratulations to you all look forward to sharing the journey.


----------



## babysa

Hi fellow pregnant fairies  
Breezy...welcome and huuuuge congratulations! What excellent news!!!! Tell us your bfp story!!!!!
Well, all went well with my blood tests on friday! hcg levels increasing as they should. I am not really experiencing any symptoms at the moment. Just very tired in the evenings at bed time and definately feeling a bit more hungry. Other than that, feeling great. Let's hope it lasts.
Mrs Chez...my EDD is 11 March 2013  Sorry to hear about your nausea! I really hope it subsides shortly. Very exciting about your upcoming holiday!!
MD..how are you feeling? Better I hope.
ttc1st....Congratulations and welcome!!! I am due 2 days before you  How are you feeling? 
Pregpilot...good advice on how to keep the nausea at bay...will definately keep it in mind for if the nausea arrives.

Have any of you had sex since bfp? We did for the first time last night...was quite nervous...but all was fine  Actually quite nice...(sorry)

So cool to have you ladies on here!


----------



## preg_pilot

ttc1st said:


> Hi ladies can I join you? Got my BFP on Sat had bloodwork done today Dr put me at 4 and a bit weeks but should find out for sure tomorrow. My EDD is March 13th.
> I'm so excited but absolutely petrified something bad will happen trying to relax and go with the flow but I keep dreaming that I miscarry I don't know how to not think about it.
> Does it get any easier?
> Congratulations to you all look forward to sharing the journey.

Welcome. 
I don´t think it gets any easier, but I haven´t had my first U/S yet, so maybe I'll calm down then.



babysa said:


> Hi fellow pregnant fairies
> Breezy...welcome and huuuuge congratulations! What excellent news!!!! Tell us your bfp story!!!!!
> Well, all went well with my blood tests on friday! hcg levels increasing as they should. I am not really experiencing any symptoms at the moment. Just very tired in the evenings at bed time and definately feeling a bit more hungry. Other than that, feeling great. Let's hope it lasts.
> Mrs Chez...my EDD is 11 March 2013  Sorry to hear about your nausea! I really hope it subsides shortly. Very exciting about your upcoming holiday!!
> MD..how are you feeling? Better I hope.
> ttc1st....Congratulations and welcome!!! I am due 2 days before you  How are you feeling?
> Pregpilot...good advice on how to keep the nausea at bay...will definately keep it in mind for if the nausea arrives.
> 
> Have any of you had sex since bfp? We did for the first time last night...was quite nervous...but all was fine  Actually quite nice...(sorry)
> 
> So cool to have you ladies on here!

Yea, I had the same experience with first :sex: after bfp. Felt amazing actually, better than before in my case. :blush:


----------



## MD1223

*Breezy*! YAY (again! :))! So happy for you! Congratulations! So, I am still POAS every few days. Haha. I think I am going to stop now though. I have my first U/S and appt tomorrow. Ahhh! Can't wait. I think I am more nervous today than I have been. And, also so excited. 

Welcome *ttc1st*! Congratulations! So, I have moments of feeling really calm and happy and moments of being so nervous still. It really is just a scary thing to finally have something you've wanted so much but not able to be 100% about it yet. These last few weeks have defy dragged a little for me. I am really hoping tomorrow's appt will help put my mind at rest. I will be praying for all of us that we can just relax and enjoy this little miracle in our bellies! :)

*Babysa* - congrats on the bloods! And, glad you are feeling well! That's awesome. I felt better this weekend, which makes me think I just hate being at work now. Haha. I mean I definitely still felt a little woozy and could only eat a pb&j on Saturday, but I feel better than mid last week. Thanks for asking! :) My DH and I are still having sex - less than normal, but just b/c Ive been more tired b/c I definitely agree that it feels better! :blush:

*MrsC* - sorry about the nausea. :( Keeping healthy food in my stomach helps and, actually, I do feel better when I go to the gym. Although, getting there is definitely like pulling teeth. Nothing makes it go away completely, though. And, of course, when I do have moments of feeling really good, I get nervous again. Haha. I hope it eases up for you soon! :hugs:

*Preg_P* - thanks for your nausea tips too! How are you feeling now?


----------



## preg_pilot

MD: 
Feeling pretty good these days.
No hurling for the last 2 days. Haven´t felt very queasy today either.
Hopefully my MS is passing. So close to finishing the first tri :)


----------



## MrsChezek

preg_pilot said:


> What seems to help with my nausea is:
> never getting hungry. I eat a bit of toast.
> Saltine crackers
> Raisins (not too much though).
> and nearly flat cola.

I get nausea usually only after I eat!!! I try to eat small meals every few hours but each time I eat, I feel ill for over an hour...then it subsides a bit and it's time to eat again and I'm nauseated all over again!!! :cry: I might give up real food and try toast...and crackers...I'm trying to be good and eat protein and veggies and fruit but nothing is sitting well :nope:

I actually find that super carbonated water, like club soda, helps me a lot cause it causes me to burp. I'm not good at burping on my own. My next step is to try to chew VERY very slowly and see if that helps...


Congrats *ttc1st*! I shall add you to the list :flower: I don't think I'll stop stressing until I see a heartbeat. Then I'll let myself feel pregnant :shrug:

*babysa* - adding you now! We haven't had sex!!! I think DH thinks he will damage something if anything happens. lol Maybe after we see the heartbeat and the baby is more settled in then he'll relax :shrug:


We've decided to postpone our trip until the second half of August. Since my nausea kicked in as predicted by the books, right at 6 weeks, I don't want to fly anywhere next week!!!! So we're just going to go out to dinner for our anniversary next Tuesday, assuming I can stomach it :sick: Then, go away somewhere special in August :happydance:

I also worked out for the first time today. Took it VERY easy but I did some light weights and abdominals. Planning to power walk tomorrow morning and then yoga on Wednesday. Gotta get back into a routine! :bodyb:


----------



## ttc1st

Thanks everyone for the congrats and well wishes. Apart from being really tired and the odd wave of nausea and dizziness I'm feeling really good. I keep worrying I'm not actually pregnant. 
I got the results from my beta blood test today, according to my last period Dr put me at 4 weeks 2 days yesterday according to the blood test I'm in the normal range for 5-6 weeks which number do I believe? My beta hgc levels are 3351.
Hope everyone is doing well and enjoying their pregnancies.


----------



## ttc1st

Me again can someone tell me how to get one of those baby tickers? Thanks


----------



## preg_pilot

ttc1st said:


> Me again can someone tell me how to get one of those baby tickers? Thanks

Click on a ticker you like, and it will link you onto a page where you can create your own.
Then you should be able to find a BBT code on that site (search it on that site if you can´t),
then you link that BBT code into your signature on this site.


----------



## ttc1st

preg_pilot said:


> ttc1st said:
> 
> 
> Me again can someone tell me how to get one of those baby tickers? Thanks
> 
> Click on a ticker you like, and it will link you onto a page where you can create your own.
> Then you should be able to find a BBT code on that site (search it on that site if you can´t),
> then you link that BBT code into your signature on this site.Click to expand...

Just checking if my ticker works :wacko:


----------



## Breezy81

Good morning ladies! Sorry for delay of response, I've been super busy at work then home to eat and straight to bed. I'm exhausted. Thank you so much for the warm welcome. :hugs:

*Chezek* Hope the ms stops for you soon! 

The nurse at my doctors office called this morning and my level is only an 83. Not sure what to think about that. The doctor is out today and tomorrow so not sure when they will be checking my levels again. I'm super nervous. :shrug:


----------



## MD1223

Breezy81 said:


> Good morning ladies! Sorry for delay of response, I've been super busy at work then home to eat and straight to bed. I'm exhausted. Thank you so much for the warm welcome. :hugs:
> 
> *Chezek* Hope the ms stops for you soon!
> 
> The nurse at my doctors office called this morning and my level is only an 83. Not sure what to think about that. The doctor is out today and tomorrow so not sure when they will be checking my levels again. I'm super nervous. :shrug:

Breezy - check this out. https://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html/

Normal levels for four weeks can be 5 - 426 and five weeks 18-7,000. It says it is different for every woman and what matters is the change in levels as you progress. So don't worry! You are well within normal range! :)


----------



## MD1223

So, I had my first appt today and all is great! So excited and on :cloud9:! We got to hear the heartbeat - 166 bpm. And got to see the little peanut. Such a relief. :) Still dated 2.21.13.


----------



## MD1223

How was the workout *MrsChez*? Did it help at all? 

I think it is good you guys are postponing the trip. You'll be able to enjoy it so much more. 

*ttc1* - yay! Glad the bloods went well. I feel like we probably feel similar. I haven't felt too bad. It is definitely hard not too worry, but the blood results should reassure you. When is your first u/s? I was so nervous this morning before going in. Feel so much better now. Try to enjoy feeling good as much as possible! :)

How's everyone else doing today?


----------



## Breezy81

MD1223 said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! Sorry for delay of response, I've been super busy at work then home to eat and straight to bed. I'm exhausted. Thank you so much for the warm welcome. :hugs:
> 
> *Chezek* Hope the ms stops for you soon!
> 
> The nurse at my doctors office called this morning and my level is only an 83. Not sure what to think about that. The doctor is out today and tomorrow so not sure when they will be checking my levels again. I'm super nervous. :shrug:
> 
> Breezy - check this out. https://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html/
> 
> Normal levels for four weeks can be 5 - 426 and five weeks 18-7,000. It says it is different for every woman and what matters is the change in levels as you progress. So don't worry! You are well within normal range! :)Click to expand...

Thanks, I've been reading all about it. I think with my age and it taking us so long I'm quickly becoming a mess. I cried my whole lunch break. :dohh: Now my head is killing me.


----------



## Breezy81

MD1223 said:


> So, I had my first appt today and all is great! So excited and on :cloud9:! We got to hear the heartbeat - 166 bpm. And got to see the little peanut. Such a relief. :) Still dated 2.21.13.

How exciting!!!! You are due on my dad's bday. :happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

Breezy81 said:


> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! Sorry for delay of response, I've been super busy at work then home to eat and straight to bed. I'm exhausted. Thank you so much for the warm welcome. :hugs:
> 
> *Chezek* Hope the ms stops for you soon!
> 
> The nurse at my doctors office called this morning and my level is only an 83. Not sure what to think about that. The doctor is out today and tomorrow so not sure when they will be checking my levels again. I'm super nervous. :shrug:
> 
> Breezy - check this out. https://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html/
> 
> Normal levels for four weeks can be 5 - 426 and five weeks 18-7,000. It says it is different for every woman and what matters is the change in levels as you progress. So don't worry! You are well within normal range! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I've been reading all about it. I think with my age and it taking us so long I'm quickly becoming a mess. I cried my whole lunch break. :dohh: Now my head is killing me.Click to expand...

Breezy, like MD said, anything above 5 is great as you're very early on!!! And it's the doubling that matters. You shouldn't need a doc to do the bloodwork - can you speak to anyone about scheduling your second beta? You're find though sweetie!!!! Low hCG means nothing! :hugs:

I'm on the road on my phone so will write more later but wanted to pop in on you...xx


----------



## Breezy81

MrsChezek said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! Sorry for delay of response, I've been super busy at work then home to eat and straight to bed. I'm exhausted. Thank you so much for the warm welcome. :hugs:
> 
> *Chezek* Hope the ms stops for you soon!
> 
> The nurse at my doctors office called this morning and my level is only an 83. Not sure what to think about that. The doctor is out today and tomorrow so not sure when they will be checking my levels again. I'm super nervous. :shrug:
> 
> Breezy - check this out. https://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html/
> 
> Normal levels for four weeks can be 5 - 426 and five weeks 18-7,000. It says it is different for every woman and what matters is the change in levels as you progress. So don't worry! You are well within normal range! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I've been reading all about it. I think with my age and it taking us so long I'm quickly becoming a mess. I cried my whole lunch break. :dohh: Now my head is killing me.Click to expand...
> 
> Breezy, like MD said, anything above 5 is great as you're very early on!!! And it's the doubling that matters. You shouldn't need a doc to do the bloodwork - can you speak to anyone about scheduling your second beta? You're find though sweetie!!!! Low hCG means nothing! :hugs:
> 
> I'm on the road on my phone so will write more later but wanted to pop in on you...xxClick to expand...


I asked the nurse and she said he may send you for another one she would keep me posted. (He gets back Thursday). Funny how I've waited the last 31months for a :bfp: now it's a whole different waiting and some many more fears.


----------



## MrsChezek

*ttc1st* - at your 12 week u/s your doc will be able to measure the fetus and see the stage of development it is in and decide what 'age' it is. For now, it's all guesswork! Your beta number is high indeed!!!! But in the end, it's not how high or low it is, but whether it doubles over time. :thumbup:

*MD* - share your u/s image if you can!!! I sooooo cannot wait to see the heartbeat :flower: Hopefully on Tuesday!!! One week to go&#8230;the workout made me lightheaded :nope: so not sure what that means. I'm going to try to do a yoga class tomorrow. Hopefully that will feel ok. I'm definitely not eating as much as I usually do cause of the queasiness so it might be lack of sugar/calories that caused the lightheadedness&#8230;

*Breezy* - what I meant by you shouldn't need a doc is that a nurse or someone else could do the blood work. Your actual doc doesn't have to be in the office to do it. I'm glad you got to speak with a nurse though! I'm sure they'll have you in soon to see how your beta is progressing. Hang in there!!! :hugs: Oh yeah, and the waiting NEVER ends! It's a tough pill to swallow&#8230;there we were thinking the TWW was looooooong&#8230;but this just keeps getting longer. BLAH.


AFM, I'm ok. The nausea comes and goes but it's manageable so I'm fine with it. Other than the sore bbs, nothing else is happening. Lots of CM on certain days...but that's it. I actually feel better with little food in my stomach so I'm not eating as much as I'd like. I just feel ill every time I eat something so it's quite discouraging! I force it cause I know the embryo needs nutrition...this pregnancy stuff is hard :nope:


----------



## Breezy81

MrsChezek said:


> *ttc1st* - at your 12 week u/s your doc will be able to measure the fetus and see the stage of development it is in and decide what 'age' it is. For now, it's all guesswork! Your beta number is high indeed!!!! But in the end, it's not how high or low it is, but whether it doubles over time. :thumbup:
> 
> *MD* - share your u/s image if you can!!! I sooooo cannot wait to see the heartbeat :flower: Hopefully on Tuesday!!! One week to gothe workout made me lightheaded :nope: so not sure what that means. I'm going to try to do a yoga class tomorrow. Hopefully that will feel ok. I'm definitely not eating as much as I usually do cause of the queasiness so it might be lack of sugar/calories that caused the lightheadedness
> 
> *Breezy* - what I meant by you shouldn't need a doc is that a nurse or someone else could do the blood work. Your actual doc doesn't have to be in the office to do it. I'm glad you got to speak with a nurse though! I'm sure they'll have you in soon to see how your beta is progressing. Hang in there!!! :hugs: Oh yeah, and the waiting NEVER ends! It's a tough pill to swallowthere we were thinking the TWW was looooooongbut this just keeps getting longer. BLAH.
> 
> 
> AFM, I'm ok. The nausea comes and goes but it's manageable so I'm fine with it. Other than the sore bbs, nothing else is happening. Lots of CM on certain days...but that's it. I actually feel better with little food in my stomach so I'm not eating as much as I'd like. I just feel ill every time I eat something so it's quite discouraging! I force it cause I know the embryo needs nutrition...this pregnancy stuff is hard :nope:

My doctor hasn't seen my results yet, she called with them anyways (they usually wait for the doctor to review before calling). They won't order the follow up test without him looking at my results. Of course, this was the same nurse that made us believe last month was our month. :growlmad:

Hopefully I'm right behind you in symptoms. You will have it all figured out by then :thumbup: Good luck with yoga, I've heard great things about it.


----------



## Breezy81

MD1223 said:


> So, I had my first appt today and all is great! So excited and on :cloud9:! We got to hear the heartbeat - 166 bpm. And got to see the little peanut. Such a relief. :) Still dated 2.21.13.


YAY for the heart beat.:happydance:
It seems like just yesterday you told us :hugs:


----------



## ttc1st

MD1223 said:


> How was the workout *MrsChez*? Did it help at all?
> 
> I think it is good you guys are postponing the trip. You'll be able to enjoy it so much more.
> 
> *ttc1* - yay! Glad the bloods went well. I feel like we probably feel similar. I haven't felt too bad. It is definitely hard not too worry, but the blood results should reassure you. When is your first u/s? I was so nervous this morning before going in. Feel so much better now. Try to enjoy feeling good as much as possible! :)
> 
> How's everyone else doing today?

I keep running to the toilet to check I'm not bleeding!! Am I normal :wacko:
The bloods definitely reassured me but I think seeing my little peanut and hearing the heartbeat will make it really sink in. I got told I won't get an OB appt until I'm 18 wks I'm going to have an ultrasound in 2-3 weeks I'll have to pay for it but I don't care it'll be worth every cent.
Good to hear your doing so well too as scary as this is it's so exciting.


----------



## Breezy81

ttc1st said:


> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> How was the workout *MrsChez*? Did it help at all?
> 
> I think it is good you guys are postponing the trip. You'll be able to enjoy it so much more.
> 
> *ttc1* - yay! Glad the bloods went well. I feel like we probably feel similar. I haven't felt too bad. It is definitely hard not too worry, but the blood results should reassure you. When is your first u/s? I was so nervous this morning before going in. Feel so much better now. Try to enjoy feeling good as much as possible! :)
> 
> How's everyone else doing today?
> 
> I keep running to the toilet to check I'm not bleeding!! Am I normal :wacko:
> The bloods definitely reassured me but I think seeing my little peanut and hearing the heartbeat will make it really sink in. I got told I won't get an OB appt until I'm 18 wks I'm going to have an ultrasound in 2-3 weeks I'll have to pay for it but I don't care it'll be worth every cent.
> Good to hear your doing so well too as scary as this is it's so exciting.Click to expand...

I guess it's normal, I keep doing the same thing :shrug: I can't help but poas once a day too. :dohh: 

Hopefully I will hear from the "nurse" today. :growlmad:


----------



## MrsChezek

Breezy81 said:


> ttc1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> How was the workout *MrsChez*? Did it help at all?
> 
> I think it is good you guys are postponing the trip. You'll be able to enjoy it so much more.
> 
> *ttc1* - yay! Glad the bloods went well. I feel like we probably feel similar. I haven't felt too bad. It is definitely hard not too worry, but the blood results should reassure you. When is your first u/s? I was so nervous this morning before going in. Feel so much better now. Try to enjoy feeling good as much as possible! :)
> 
> How's everyone else doing today?
> 
> I keep running to the toilet to check I'm not bleeding!! Am I normal :wacko:
> The bloods definitely reassured me but I think seeing my little peanut and hearing the heartbeat will make it really sink in. I got told I won't get an OB appt until I'm 18 wks I'm going to have an ultrasound in 2-3 weeks I'll have to pay for it but I don't care it'll be worth every cent.
> Good to hear your doing so well too as scary as this is it's so exciting.Click to expand...
> 
> I guess it's normal, I keep doing the same thing :shrug: I can't help but poas once a day too. :dohh:
> 
> Hopefully I will hear from the "nurse" today. :growlmad:Click to expand...

On the days that I have lots of CM, I will run to the toilet to check for blood when I feel a wet spot too!! Crazy, huh? But I haven't POAS since 14DPO when I tested twice and got my BFP - I've never been big on peeing on things...lol :haha:

Do whatever keeps you the most relaxed...staying relaxed is key. Stress is no good for a developing embryo! :hug:


----------



## MD1223

Me too! re CM. The other morning I looked at DH shocked and was like oh no and ran to the restroom to check and it was just lots of cm. Thank goodness! But, yes, totally normal it appears. :) 

OK, ladies, here is the cute little nugget! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo(1).jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MD1223

Oh, also, I forgot to tell you ladies - I have gained 12 pounds!!! I am shocked! I guess my body needed it - I am pretty small anyway, but still? That's crazy, right? I haven't been eating any more than usual and have still been working out - just a little less. But I have been through periods of not working out before and I have never weighed this much - ever! Whoops. Oh well, the doctor said it was fine since this was a normal weight for my height, anyway, and that we can start counting from here rather than my previous weight. But I just didn't expect it. My mom said she didnt even show until after the 6th month with all four of us. Guess I'm not taking after her. Hopefully, DH doesnt mind too much. :haha:


----------



## Breezy81

What a precious little nugget you have there! How exciting. :flower:
I'm sure you look great. What a good reason to put on a few lbs. 

My cm has gone back into hiding.


----------



## MrsChezek

Yay *MD*! That's awesome :hugs: Very cute indeed :baby:
Different people gain weight at different points. Some put on weight right away while others don't until later. It's inevitable though! We'll all be there sooner or later :thumbup:

*Breezy* - my CM comes and goes...sometimes it floods, sometimes I'm dry...I think it's all normal! What time will you be hearing back from the doc's office tomorrow?


So I went to yoga and got all light headed half way through the class :nope: I took it easy and all, but my body didn't like the bending over and then standing back up. I got all dizzy every time we'd get back to vertical...so I'm not sure how I feel about going back. I really really want to but am not sure it's a great idea :shrug: I spoke with my teacher after and confessed I was 6wks pg and after congratulating me tons of course, she said that I did great and that would explain the lightheadedness. She said to look into a prenatal yoga video or book that will help me modify so that I can keep going. I might do that I guess. It definitely felt great to be there and doing something other than sitting around and feeling queasy!!!


----------



## MD1223

Thanks, ladies! 

I should have added before that while I am still working out, I do find it much harder now! I think that is normal. It does help me feel better, though. Even if I can't do everything. I think it is great that you are going! Is there a prenatal yoga class you could take in your area? I am planning to do that soon. Or you could just modify in that class. 

Yay for being 6 weeks! Time is flying and yet also moving so stinking slowly! Each of these milestones is great and definitely helps, but then leads us into another waiting period. It definitely keeps getting better though. Right, *preg_p*?? I hope so - that's how I am feeling now, at least.


----------



## Breezy81

MrsChezek said:


> Yay *MD*! That's awesome :hugs: Very cute indeed :baby:
> Different people gain weight at different points. Some put on weight right away while others don't until later. It's inevitable though! We'll all be there sooner or later :thumbup:
> 
> *Breezy* - my CM comes and goes...sometimes it floods, sometimes I'm dry...I think it's all normal! What time will you be hearing back from the doc's office tomorrow?
> 
> 
> So I went to yoga and got all light headed half way through the class :nope: I took it easy and all, but my body didn't like the bending over and then standing back up. I got all dizzy every time we'd get back to vertical...so I'm not sure how I feel about going back. I really really want to but am not sure it's a great idea :shrug: I spoke with my teacher after and confessed I was 6wks pg and after congratulating me tons of course, she said that I did great and that would explain the lightheadedness. She said to look into a prenatal yoga video or book that will help me modify so that I can keep going. I might do that I guess. It definitely felt great to be there and doing something other than sitting around and feeling queasy!!!

I think I'm giving it another hour and calling them. I can't take the wait and I really don't trust this nurse after last month. I think I'm going to drive them crazy the whole 9 months, assuming we make it that long! :thumbup:
I would really prefer to go get bloodwork today so i get my results tomorrow. I'm trying to think of some excuse to convience them to put in the order today without the doctor. :hissy:


----------



## Breezy81

Ssooooo totally freaking out and the nurse isn't calling me back. I had some dark brown spotting in the last hour :cry::cry:


----------



## MD1223

Breezy81 said:


> Ssooooo totally freaking out and the nurse isn't calling me back. I had some dark brown spotting in the last hour :cry::cry:

:hugs: I'm sorry, Breezy. Just know that some women just have a little bleeding in pregnancy. It is good that it is brown - maybe leftover from implantation. There are a couple of ladies in my February group that have had some red blood and their babies are doing just fine. If it does turn red, though, I would go straight into the doctor's office to get checked out. 

One girl posted on my February thread this quote today, which really sank in for me and has helped me today and I think will going forward. 

"Worry does not empty tomorrow of its sorrow, it empties today of its strength." 

I am sure all will be fine. I know it is really hard though right now, especially seeing that brown blood. You are in my thoughts and prayers. I hope you get answers soon. :hugs:


----------



## MD1223

Breezy81 said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> Yay *MD*! That's awesome :hugs: Very cute indeed :baby:
> Different people gain weight at different points. Some put on weight right away while others don't until later. It's inevitable though! We'll all be there sooner or later :thumbup:
> 
> *Breezy* - my CM comes and goes...sometimes it floods, sometimes I'm dry...I think it's all normal! What time will you be hearing back from the doc's office tomorrow?
> 
> 
> So I went to yoga and got all light headed half way through the class :nope: I took it easy and all, but my body didn't like the bending over and then standing back up. I got all dizzy every time we'd get back to vertical...so I'm not sure how I feel about going back. I really really want to but am not sure it's a great idea :shrug: I spoke with my teacher after and confessed I was 6wks pg and after congratulating me tons of course, she said that I did great and that would explain the lightheadedness. She said to look into a prenatal yoga video or book that will help me modify so that I can keep going. I might do that I guess. It definitely felt great to be there and doing something other than sitting around and feeling queasy!!!
> 
> I think I'm giving it another hour and calling them. I can't take the wait and I really don't trust this nurse after last month. I think I'm going to drive them crazy the whole 9 months, assuming we make it that long! :thumbup:
> I would really prefer to go get bloodwork today so i get my results tomorrow. I'm trying to think of some excuse to convience them to put in the order today without the doctor. :hissy:Click to expand...

Maybe you could just go into the office and tell them you had some bleeding and request that they give you bloods??? You can leave out that it was brown spotting if you really want to get in.


----------



## preg_pilot

MD1223 said:


> Oh, also, I forgot to tell you ladies - I have gained 12 pounds!!! I am shocked! I guess my body needed it - I am pretty small anyway, but still? That's crazy, right? I haven't been eating any more than usual and have still been working out - just a little less. But I have been through periods of not working out before and I have never weighed this much - ever! Whoops. Oh well, the doctor said it was fine since this was a normal weight for my height, anyway, and that we can start counting from here rather than my previous weight. But I just didn't expect it. My mom said she didnt even show until after the 6th month with all four of us. Guess I'm not taking after her. Hopefully, DH doesnt mind too much. :haha:

Yea. I´ve gained about 14 pounds now (already overweight)... Not too happy, but not too much I can do about that. I´ve been feeling so queasy, that I haven´t been able to go to the gym at all. Now that´s finally passing, so I'm gonna try starting again next monday, when I get back from Denmark.



MD1223 said:


> Thanks, ladies!
> 
> I should have added before that while I am still working out, I do find it much harder now! I think that is normal. It does help me feel better, though. Even if I can't do everything. I think it is great that you are going! Is there a prenatal yoga class you could take in your area? I am planning to do that soon. Or you could just modify in that class.
> 
> Yay for being 6 weeks! Time is flying and yet also moving so stinking slowly! Each of these milestones is great and definitely helps, but then leads us into another waiting period. It definitely keeps getting better though. Right, *preg_p*?? I hope so - that's how I am feeling now, at least.

Hehe. I felt basically fine for the first 8 weeks, just a few aches and pains. 
After that... not so much. Basically 4 weeks of constant queasiness, boob pain, and on and off back pain.
Finally passing now. Last week has been mostly bearable queasiness wise.
I think I´ll be fine in my second trimester :)

Timewise, time jumps faster and faster every week.
Wait is definitely starting to feel very short, as in I feel like I´m going to go into labor the day after tomorrow... hehe.


----------



## Breezy81

I went in and demanded something be done. They did my bloodworm and I should get the results back tomorrow. We shall see, I'm no longer spotting which is good! I really thought the roller coaster was over and I was finally getting off the ride. 

*MD* that seems to be exactly what I needed today! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MrsChezek

*Breezy* - so glad you got in and they did their job! Hope it's good news for you tomorrow!!! I'm crossing everything for you til then :hugs:

*MD* - thanks for all your words of wisdom. You too *preg-pilot*! I'm going to look for a prenatal class near my house. This teacher is near our summer beach house - I love her but it's on Wed at noon and we're rarely here midweek this summer :nope: I spent all of last summer here and saw her weekly. That was awesome!!

I'm definitely sore right now so tomorrow will be rough :winkwink: Had a decent amount of food today so I feel good about that :thumbup: Onto bed! Exhausted :sleep:


----------



## preg_pilot

Breezy81 said:


> I went in and demanded something be done. They did my bloodworm and I should get the results back tomorrow. We shall see, I'm no longer spotting which is good! I really thought the roller coaster was over and I was finally getting off the ride.
> 
> *MD* that seems to be exactly what I needed today! Thank you for sharing.

Heheh
Wormie wormie ;)

Yea, I have a simple humor sometimes :happydance:


----------



## Breezy81

preg_pilot said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> I went in and demanded something be done. They did my bloodworm and I should get the results back tomorrow. We shall see, I'm no longer spotting which is good! I really thought the roller coaster was over and I was finally getting off the ride.
> 
> *MD* that seems to be exactly what I needed today! Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Heheh
> Wormie wormie ;)
> 
> Yea, I have a simple humor sometimes :happydance:Click to expand...

I sent the from my phone, gotta love the iphone corrections. :haha:


----------



## Breezy81

I'm done worrying...my level went up to 263. They scheduled my first appointment 8/3 which is only 3 weeks away. Bring on the wait! 

*Chezek* still feeling a little sore today?


----------



## MD1223

Breezy81 said:


> I'm done worrying...my level went up to 263. They scheduled my first appointment 8/3 which is only 3 weeks away. Bring on the wait!
> 
> *Chezek* still feeling a little sore today?

Yay! :wohoo:

So, I need to heed my own advice a little more. Of course, last night, I woke up in the middle of the night worried, again, b/c my b's were no longer sore and not as full and I didn't need a pillow in b/w my legs to sleep comfortably. So, I decided to get up and google it even though I've read over and over that symptoms can come and go. Oh, the worrying really never ends :nope:, but I'm trying. I really am! I printed out that quote and put it on my board at work. :)


----------



## Breezy81

MD1223 said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> I'm done worrying...my level went up to 263. They scheduled my first appointment 8/3 which is only 3 weeks away. Bring on the wait!
> 
> *Chezek* still feeling a little sore today?
> 
> Yay! :wohoo:
> 
> So, I need to heed my own advice a little more. Of course, last night, I woke up in the middle of the night worried, again, b/c my b's were no longer sore and not as full and I didn't need a pillow in b/w my legs to sleep comfortably. So, I decided to get up and google it even though I've read over and over that symptoms can come and go. Oh, the worrying really never ends :nope:, but I'm trying. I really am! I printed out that quote and put it on my board at work. :)Click to expand...

It's so much easier to give your advise then take it, isn't it. :haha:
I have it printed and above my computer at work, that's when a lot of my over thinking and researching happens. Let me know if anything else works to sooth your mind! I may need it in a few days.
I'm finally getting sore bbs. I've been waiting for this :thumbup: My dh can't wait for them to grow. TMI but I'm already a D and 5'2" so I'm a little worried about that. :winkwink:


----------



## MD1223

Haha! Nice! My DH and I both can't wait for mine to grow. They're full C's, but I just think it would be fun to have big uns for a little while. :)


----------



## preg_pilot

Breezy81 said:


> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> I'm done worrying...my level went up to 263. They scheduled my first appointment 8/3 which is only 3 weeks away. Bring on the wait!
> 
> *Chezek* still feeling a little sore today?
> 
> Yay! :wohoo:
> 
> So, I need to heed my own advice a little more. Of course, last night, I woke up in the middle of the night worried, again, b/c my b's were no longer sore and not as full and I didn't need a pillow in b/w my legs to sleep comfortably. So, I decided to get up and google it even though I've read over and over that symptoms can come and go. Oh, the worrying really never ends :nope:, but I'm trying. I really am! I printed out that quote and put it on my board at work. :)Click to expand...
> 
> It's so much easier to give your advise then take it, isn't it. :haha:
> I have it printed and above my computer at work, that's when a lot of my over thinking and researching happens. Let me know if anything else works to sooth your mind! I may need it in a few days.
> I'm finally getting sore bbs. I've been waiting for this :thumbup: My dh can't wait for them to grow. TMI but I'm already a D and 5'2" so I'm a little worried about that. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Hehe. Lucky D´s.
I was DD when I started, but all my bra´s are too small for me now. I´m probably an E now, heading for an F...


----------



## Breezy81

preg_pilot said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> I'm done worrying...my level went up to 263. They scheduled my first appointment 8/3 which is only 3 weeks away. Bring on the wait!
> 
> *Chezek* still feeling a little sore today?
> 
> Yay! :wohoo:
> 
> So, I need to heed my own advice a little more. Of course, last night, I woke up in the middle of the night worried, again, b/c my b's were no longer sore and not as full and I didn't need a pillow in b/w my legs to sleep comfortably. So, I decided to get up and google it even though I've read over and over that symptoms can come and go. Oh, the worrying really never ends :nope:, but I'm trying. I really am! I printed out that quote and put it on my board at work. :)Click to expand...
> 
> It's so much easier to give your advise then take it, isn't it. :haha:
> I have it printed and above my computer at work, that's when a lot of my over thinking and researching happens. Let me know if anything else works to sooth your mind! I may need it in a few days.
> I'm finally getting sore bbs. I've been waiting for this :thumbup: My dh can't wait for them to grow. TMI but I'm already a D and 5'2" so I'm a little worried about that. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe. Lucky D´s.
> I was DD when I started, but all my bra´s are too small for me now. I´m probably an E now, heading for an F...Click to expand...

Wwwooooowwwwzzzeerrsssss! I bet dh loves that :haha: 

*MD* I hope you end up with big uns for you and your hubby. :winkwink:


----------



## preg_pilot

Breezy81 said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MD1223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> I'm done worrying...my level went up to 263. They scheduled my first appointment 8/3 which is only 3 weeks away. Bring on the wait!
> 
> *Chezek* still feeling a little sore today?
> 
> Yay! :wohoo:
> 
> So, I need to heed my own advice a little more. Of course, last night, I woke up in the middle of the night worried, again, b/c my b's were no longer sore and not as full and I didn't need a pillow in b/w my legs to sleep comfortably. So, I decided to get up and google it even though I've read over and over that symptoms can come and go. Oh, the worrying really never ends :nope:, but I'm trying. I really am! I printed out that quote and put it on my board at work. :)Click to expand...
> 
> It's so much easier to give your advise then take it, isn't it. :haha:
> I have it printed and above my computer at work, that's when a lot of my over thinking and researching happens. Let me know if anything else works to sooth your mind! I may need it in a few days.
> I'm finally getting sore bbs. I've been waiting for this :thumbup: My dh can't wait for them to grow. TMI but I'm already a D and 5'2" so I'm a little worried about that. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe. Lucky D´s.
> I was DD when I started, but all my bra´s are too small for me now. I´m probably an E now, heading for an F...Click to expand...
> 
> Wwwooooowwwwzzzeerrsssss! I bet dh loves that :haha:
> 
> *MD* I hope you end up with big uns for you and your hubby. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Hehe, he´s not complaining at least, well maybe, as he can´t touch them too much. Too sore. ;)


----------



## MrsChezek

Yeah mine went up too! From a C to a D but my bras still fit as I've always been a 34D/36C. They definitely feel heavier and aren't as sore anymore - thank goodness! I was getting tired of the discomfort. Unfortunately, DH was never a boob guy so no excitement in this department in our house :haha: But he's hoping I get a booty - I've never had much of a butt. I'm not quite flat but far from bootilicious. So FX for that for him! :winkwink:

My nausea got worse today :cry: Instead of the usual hour of queasiness after eating, I felt ill for 5 hours after lunch. I still felt ill when we went to dinner and thought I was going to have to make a run for the toilet at the restaurant!!! Instead, I was able to get some club soda and that helped me burp it out. I wish I could burp on my own - it sucks that I have to have bubbly water all the time. We decided to order a SodaStream today so that I can make carbonated water any time I need at home. Can't wait for that to arrive! Ah the excitement in my life right now...

*Breezy* - I'm so happy your numbers jumped up and you're feeling more positive :hugs: And your scan is so soon!! Exciting times! :happydance:

*MD* - try to relax babe...stress is no good. I celebrate when a symptom goes away cause at this point, I know they keep coming back so a couple hours or a day of disappearance is a welcome retreat :hugs:

I'm still overly happy for all of us! :yipee: So cool to be here...xx


----------



## preg_pilot

I *think* my nausea is almost gone.
Don´t really want to jinx it by talking too much about it.
I only feel queasy for about 30 minutes on and off (maybe 3-4 times a day now).
Definitely easier to stay away from crackers and carbs these days.
Finally managed to shed a pound (from those 15 I gained already).
And I´m not sleeping nearly as much as I was. ("only" 10 hours a day now)

My first U/S is in 3 days. I´ll be sure to post some pictures :)
Can´t wait!
:happydance:


----------



## babysa

Sorry I've been so quiet ladies...busy at work! 

Breezy...so super thrilled for you!!!!!! I have a friend who also had some spotting, I've heard it's very normal in pregnancy. 

I am going to be 6 weeks on Monday and still feeling really good. My boobs are only slightly sore...mainly at night when I sleep...I am TOTALLY wanting bigger boobs. I'm only a B!!!! Bring on the udders ;-) No nausea...just hungry most of the day (but it's winter here...so that's pretty normal for me) and tired in the evenings. But nothing hectic. When did all your nausea and other symptoms kick in? I've heard 6 weeks...so a bit nervous about Monday ;-) I do bloat quite a bit after eating and do notice a teensy bit of constipation...no fun!

I think I am also going to head to the gym tomorrow, just for a gentle walk and cycle. Gotta keep active and I've been bad for the last 2 weeks or so!

Hope you all have an awesome week and I promise to be more active on here...xxx


----------



## MD1223

Thanks, *MrsC*! I am feeling really good again today, but feeling much better about feeling good. Haha. I hope this lasts (with maybe one or two random symptoms to keep me from any worrying). 

Ugh, I am so sorry you are feeling so nauseous! I hope it goes away early for you too! :hugs: 

I am still having major food aversions. So, while I am feeling good - there is not much that sounds good to me. It's funny b/c normally I am a big foodie. Now going out to a nice dinner sounds disgusting to me. All the rich sauces and fancy preparations -ugh! I'll just take a taco or hamburger and fries. I really shouldn't complain. 

*MrsC* - don't you have an U/S coming up? Post some pics of that cute little stinker! 

*Preg_P* - Yay! Excited for your first scan! Will you post a pic too?! Glad your nausea is leaving you! And hope it stays away!

No worries *babysa*. Sorry work has been so busy. Yay for 6 weeks! When is your scan? I haven't actually been too nauseous. Small bouts at random times - mostly I have just been feeling like I am really hungover. The worst for me was 6 and 7 weeks. But feeling better yesterday and today - not so hungover. FX'd it stays away. Maybe you won't get nauseous at all! FX'd for you! I think staying active definitely helps (although, easier said than done).

*Breezy* - when are you gonna get a cute lil ticker? Are you five weeks now? How are you feeling today? I have my next appt on 8/2. So, that will be an exciting week for us! :)

I hope all of you ladies have a great weekend! And, agree, MrsC - so excited for all of us!!! :wohoo: 

:hug:


----------



## MrsChezek

*preg_pilot* - I can't believe you had to wait until 14 weeks for your first u/s. That's pretty late! You must be very patient. But that means it's all the more exciting :yipee: Let us know how it goes!!! And share your image is you don't mind :hugs: I do hope your nausea is gone for good!!! FX I wouldn't wish this stuff onto my worst enemy :nope:

*babysa* - do exercise as much as you can while you can! I wish I did more as I let 'feeling tired' get in the way. Now the nausea won't let me do anything!!

*MD* - yeah it's hard for me cause I'm a big foodie too! We love cooking up awesome meals and going out to try new things, but right now all I can stomach is some Goldfish crackers (whole grain - I'm trying to be as healthy as i can!), toast with brie (pasteurized) and these VitaMuffin Tops I've found in the grocery store frozen aisle. They come in many flavors but the Golden Corn was the only one that appealed to me. They are great cause they are high in fiber and fortified with vitamins so I feel better when I eat them rather than crackers. 

This is SO different than my usual diet - I've always been low carb (only whole grain carbs) so it's hard for me to be ok with eating only crackers and such. But I know I have to as it's the best I can do&#8230;hopefully soon I'll be able to eat protein and veggies again. FX!!! And I'm glad to hear you're not only feeling better but ENJOYING it!!! :happydance: Good work :thumbup: Oh and my u/s is on Monday&#8230;cannot wait!!!!


----------



## MD1223

Yay! Can't wait to see pics on Monday!!! 

Vitamuffin tops! Ha - I used to eat those. I forgot about those things. I used to order them off the net - now that seems so random to me. They were good though. :)


----------



## ttc1st

Hi ladies glad to hear your all doing well.
Breezy how scary for you I'm so happy it all worked out.
This has been a crazy week for me I feel like I'm drunk most of the time dizzy and out of it and ridiculously tired. I must say though I love it cause it reminds me I'm growing my child, what could be better than that.
I'm so jealous of those with upcoming ultrasounds, I'm trying to set one up for when I'm 8 weeks and it seems like forever away. Can't wait to see my peanut.


----------



## preg_pilot

babysa said:


> Sorry I've been so quiet ladies...busy at work!
> 
> Breezy...so super thrilled for you!!!!!! I have a friend who also had some spotting, I've heard it's very normal in pregnancy.
> 
> I am going to be 6 weeks on Monday and still feeling really good. My boobs are only slightly sore...mainly at night when I sleep...I am TOTALLY wanting bigger boobs. I'm only a B!!!! Bring on the udders ;-) No nausea...just hungry most of the day (but it's winter here...so that's pretty normal for me) and tired in the evenings. But nothing hectic. When did all your nausea and other symptoms kick in? I've heard 6 weeks...so a bit nervous about Monday ;-) I do bloat quite a bit after eating and do notice a teensy bit of constipation...no fun!
> 
> I think I am also going to head to the gym tomorrow, just for a gentle walk and cycle. Gotta keep active and I've been bad for the last 2 weeks or so!
> 
> Hope you all have an awesome week and I promise to be more active on here...xxx

My nausea didn´t kick in until 8 weeks :sick:, and stayed for a solid 4 weeks.
It´s slowly receding. I sometimes feel a bit queasy, but that usually passes fairly quickly, especially if I force down something to eat (carbs are best for that... weird).



MD1223 said:


> Thanks, *MrsC*! I am feeling really good again today, but feeling much better about feeling good. Haha. I hope this lasts (with maybe one or two random symptoms to keep me from any worrying).
> 
> Ugh, I am so sorry you are feeling so nauseous! I hope it goes away early for you too! :hugs:
> 
> I am still having major food aversions. So, while I am feeling good - there is not much that sounds good to me. It's funny b/c normally I am a big foodie. Now going out to a nice dinner sounds disgusting to me. All the rich sauces and fancy preparations -ugh! I'll just take a taco or hamburger and fries. I really shouldn't complain.
> 
> *MrsC* - don't you have an U/S coming up? Post some pics of that cute little stinker!
> 
> *Preg_P* - Yay! Excited for your first scan! Will you post a pic too?! Glad your nausea is leaving you! And hope it stays away!
> 
> No worries *babysa*. Sorry work has been so busy. Yay for 6 weeks! When is your scan? I haven't actually been too nauseous. Small bouts at random times - mostly I have just been feeling like I am really hungover. The worst for me was 6 and 7 weeks. But feeling better yesterday and today - not so hungover. FX'd it stays away. Maybe you won't get nauseous at all! FX'd for you! I think staying active definitely helps (although, easier said than done).
> 
> *Breezy* - when are you gonna get a cute lil ticker? Are you five weeks now? How are you feeling today? I have my next appt on 8/2. So, that will be an exciting week for us! :)
> 
> I hope all of you ladies have a great weekend! And, agree, MrsC - so excited for all of us!!! :wohoo:
> 
> :hug:

Yep, definitely posting pics here :) Only 2 more days. (actually in 48 hours, I'll be walking out of the hospital with my pictures :D) :cloud9:
The only food aversion I´m feeling now, is boiled and fried vegetables. I used to love those, now they make me want to hurl, just looking at them. :awww:
I´m totally craving any kind of carbs, as those seem to hold the queasiness at bay. :shhh:



MrsChezek said:


> *preg_pilot* - I can't believe you had to wait until 14 weeks for your first u/s. That's pretty late! You must be very patient. But that means it's all the more exciting :yipee: Let us know how it goes!!! And share your image is you don't mind :hugs: I do hope your nausea is gone for good!!! FX I wouldn't wish this stuff onto my worst enemy :nope:
> 
> *babysa* - do exercise as much as you can while you can! I wish I did more as I let 'feeling tired' get in the way. Now the nausea won't let me do anything!!
> 
> *MD* - yeah it's hard for me cause I'm a big foodie too! We love cooking up awesome meals and going out to try new things, but right now all I can stomach is some Goldfish crackers (whole grain - I'm trying to be as healthy as i can!), toast with brie (pasteurized) and these VitaMuffin Tops I've found in the grocery store frozen aisle. They come in many flavors but the Golden Corn was the only one that appealed to me. They are great cause they are high in fiber and fortified with vitamins so I feel better when I eat them rather than crackers.
> 
> This is SO different than my usual diet - I've always been low carb (only whole grain carbs) so it's hard for me to be ok with eating only crackers and such. But I know I have to as it's the best I can dohopefully soon I'll be able to eat protein and veggies again. FX!!! And I'm glad to hear you're not only feeling better but ENJOYING it!!! :happydance: Good work :thumbup: Oh and my u/s is on Mondaycannot wait!!!!

Yea. No. I´m not that patient. My OH would tell you that ;) :hissy:
I´m totally freaking every day that I haven´t really had any confirmation of my pregnancy really. I peed on a few (ok, a lot) sticks, and then when I went to the midwife, she drew some blood, but I haven´t heard anything since then. :nope:
She tried listening, but couldn´t hear anything, as bean was probably still hiding behind the pubic bone. :img:
I also don´t have to turn in a urine sample until at the end of this month.
I just want confirmation (other than my numerous symptoms of course ;))

Yeah, I definitely didn´t like being pregnant for those 4 weeks, I´m a bit ashamed how pissed I was. (should be thankful, right?) . I was just so tired of this, and wanted it over. :shy:

For the last 3-4 days, I´ve definitely been feeling the pressure down there. Pretty sure my bump will pop any day now. :pop:



ttc1st said:


> Hi ladies glad to hear your all doing well.
> Breezy how scary for you I'm so happy it all worked out.
> This has been a crazy week for me I feel like I'm drunk most of the time dizzy and out of it and ridiculously tired. I must say though I love it cause it reminds me I'm growing my child, what could be better than that.
> I'm so jealous of those with upcoming ultrasounds, I'm trying to set one up for when I'm 8 weeks and it seems like forever away. Can't wait to see my peanut.

Can´t say I don´t remember that one. Bumping into walls :headspin:, needing to stand up slowly, and sleeping all the time (and napping, don´t forget napping). :coffee:
Finally getting better, and I´m planning on a bunch of gym trips during the next few weeks :bodyb:


----------



## ttc1st

and here is the nausea!! Starting throwing up yesterday living of crackers and fruit at the moment I just keep telling myself it means peanut is strong.
Of to my nephews birthday party today only my mum knows we're preggers so I'm telling everyone I'm really hungover lol hope they buy it.

Have a great weekend ladies.


----------



## preg_pilot

ttc1st said:


> and here is the nausea!! Starting throwing up yesterday living of crackers and fruit at the moment I just keep telling myself it means peanut is strong.
> Of to my nephews birthday party today only my mum knows we're preggers so I'm telling everyone I'm really hungover lol hope they buy it.
> 
> Have a great weekend ladies.

Welcome to the club :hugs:
I hope it goes away soon for you.


----------



## rmsh1

I get to join now! My EDD is 23rd March 2013 :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Welcome *rmsh*! :hi: Congrats (again) and H&H 9 mos!! Hope you get to stay out of the nausea club for as long as possible!!! I made it to 5+5 before it hit :dohh:

*ttc1st* - I've been trying to borrow your mindset and reminding myself every time I feel like crap that I have a cute little bean sprouting inside of me and it is helping a bit. Thx for sharing that idea! Hope you get your u/s appt soon :hugs:

*preg_pilot* - is your scan tomorrow? Mine is at 11am Eastern Time. I cannot wait! So the midwife didn't give you the results of your blood work??? That's crazy!! What week was that? I had two betas in my 5th week at 4+1 and 4+3 that confirmed things but I don't really feel like it's real yet as I didn't see anything "live" inside of me. Until I see the heartbeat, I think my self-preservation isn't letting me believe it's really happening. SO hopefully tomorrow will be the big day! FX :happydance: Are you taking profile pics of your bump? I'm thinking about it just not sure when to start. Maybe I'll do one tomorrow to go along with the u/s pic! There's definitely not much there :dohh:


AFM, Yesterday was a good day. The nausea subsided quite a bit and I was able to eat several pretty 'solid' meals: protein, even some veggies! Most importantly, I drank 9 cups of water!!! I don't think I drank 9 the rest of the week combined :nope: I don't know why drinking ANYTHING is so hard&#8230;juices, water, milk, etc all makes me want to hurl. But yesterday was good. Unfortunately, woke up to nausea this morning and breakfast isn't sitting well at all&#8230;and it's been 3 hours since breakfast!!! I know I should snack on something else but I just can't fathom the idea of putting anything in when I feel sick already. :growlmad: THIS SUCKS! I miss enjoying food&#8230;


----------



## ttc1st

No problem MrsChezek it's the only way I can get through feeling so crap!! The nausea seems to ease of about lunch time for me so at least I'm getting some food in. Having really bad dizziness all day seeing the dr on Thursday to get my blood pressure checked and book in first U/S.
How did your ultrasounds go MrsChezek and preg_pilot? Was it the most beautiful thing you're ever seen? I think I'm going to bawl when I have mine.
Welcome rmsh 1 congrats on your BFP.


----------



## Breezy81

*Chezek* and *Preg Pilot* We are all waiting for these beautiful photos, hope all goes well today.

*MD* I got a ticker just for you :winkwink: 8/2 and 8/3 will be super exciting for us. I'm already counting down the days. I put you on my calendar so I wouldn't forget :thumbup:

*Rmsh* Congrats again and welcome! So glad you got to come over. 

*Chezek* I sure hope you get to feeling better soon :hugs:

AFM I'm feeling pretty good. I'm hungry all of the time, exhausted and my 
(.)(.) are killing me but it's all worth it. 

Hope you all have an amazing day, we are all so lucky to be here.:hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

My appetite appears to have vanished. I dont feel sick, just not hungry. The sore bbs are a new thing to me, I never get them, so slowly coming to terms with that. Otherwise, just got the cramps going on, and they just make me smile :)


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> *preg_pilot* - is your scan tomorrow? Mine is at 11am Eastern Time. I cannot wait! So the midwife didn't give you the results of your blood work??? That's crazy!! What week was that? I had two betas in my 5th week at 4+1 and 4+3 that confirmed things but I don't really feel like it's real yet as I didn't see anything "live" inside of me. Until I see the heartbeat, I think my self-preservation isn't letting me believe it's really happening. SO hopefully tomorrow will be the big day! FX :happydance: Are you taking profile pics of your bump? I'm thinking about it just not sure when to start. Maybe I'll do one tomorrow to go along with the u/s pic! There's definitely not much there :dohh:
> 
> AFM, Yesterday was a good day. The nausea subsided quite a bit and I was able to eat several pretty 'solid' meals: protein, even some veggies! Most importantly, I drank 9 cups of water!!! I don't think I drank 9 the rest of the week combined :nope: I don't know why drinking ANYTHING is so hard&#8230;juices, water, milk, etc all makes me want to hurl. But yesterday was good. Unfortunately, woke up to nausea this morning and breakfast isn't sitting well at all&#8230;and it's been 3 hours since breakfast!!! I know I should snack on something else but I just can't fathom the idea of putting anything in when I feel sick already. :growlmad: THIS SUCKS! I miss enjoying food&#8230;




ttc1st said:


> No problem MrsChezek it's the only way I can get through feeling so crap!! The nausea seems to ease of about lunch time for me so at least I'm getting some food in. Having really bad dizziness all day seeing the dr on Thursday to get my blood pressure checked and book in first U/S.
> How did your ultrasounds go MrsChezek and preg_pilot? Was it the most beautiful thing you're ever seen? I think I'm going to bawl when I have mine.
> Welcome rmsh 1 congrats on your BFP.

Hehe, I know that feeling of food... I really miss wanting food. I eat it, but I don´t want it, and usually my body tried to get it out right after. :)

I was probably at 9-10 weeks when I talked to the midwife first. I´ll probably get my results (or not, if they were normal) on the 31st of july (my next appointment).

And yep, I had my ultrasound today, sooo amazing :happydance:
The little bean was just having a little nap when we started, but after poking for a bit, started squirming around. He/She even waved at us, before turning his/her back in our face :) So adorable, Already has an attitude, not even born yet.
I heard the heartbeat and everything. Everything still feels surreal though.
I´m showing my pictures around, just beaming.

She bumped my date back a bit though. (about 10 days). I am now dated at 12 weeks 2 days, and my new due date is the 26th of january next year.

Here are the pics :)
°


----------



## MrsChezek

We saw the heartbeat!!!! It was SO awesome. Then, the doc turned on the 'sound' and we 'heard' the heartbeat. (I'm putting quotes because the machine actually generates the sound based on the feedback it gets and it's not the actual heartbeat you hear at this stage.) That's when I totally teared up!!! "IT'S ALIVE!" That was DH's response...LOL. :haha:

Anyway, noodlebug was measuring in at 6.6mm which puts me at 6+4 which is a bit earlier than what FF and my first day of cycle predict but he said he will give me my due date after the next two visits (he sees me weekly for u/s until week 9). So we'll see. Oh and the heart rate was 113 which he said was good. I'm super happy!! :yipee:

Unfortunately, the nausea is overly terrible today! :sick: Everything I eat just sits in my stomach and I feel stuffed to my throat even though I've eaten small portions. I feel just awful :nope: I'm glad I don't have much to do today. It's our furbaby's 4th birthday so we stopped by a doggie bakery and bought her a little cake and a new chew toy. We're going to celebrate in an hour after DH gets off a call for work. Other than that, I plan to just baby myself with intermittent bouts of ecstatic smiling when I remember the heartbeat moment. I wish this nausea would just go away...SHOO already!

*EDIT: attaching images :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







7weeks.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 7









7weeks-heartbeat.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsChezek

I'm still quite uncomfortable but I had my first craving today: beef stew. Totally random as I've never in my life made beef stew or ever wanted it but here I am and there is poor DH in the kitchen whipping up a batch. Thank goodness he cooks cause the smells from afar are enough to churn my stomach. All I could do was peel and chop some carrots and sprinkle flour on the beef. Oh and mix the bouillon with the water. I sure hope I'll be able to stomach it once it's done as he's been slaving away at it for the last hour. Poor guy!

Not much else; trying to read to keep myself from crying over the nausea. Furbaby is in a bday cake coma passed out next to me. Our anniversary is tomorrow and we're supposed to hit this really nice restaurant in Philly and I'm getting nervous that my stomach won't be up to it. I'm kind of glad that today is so terrible as usually the next day isn't as bad. FX!

How is everyone else?? So quiet here today...
:hug:


----------



## Breezy81

OOOOO *Chezek* What a beautiful baby you have made. I bet you are on :cloud9: I know I would be! So so happy for you. :yipee::headspin:

Strange you say that about beef stew, I've been craving beefy vegetable soup all day long not the same thing but close. 

Is it weird to still go on a pub crawl and not drink? One of my really good friends is doing a pub crawl for his bday and I really want to go (I don't mind not drinking). To avoid questions I was just going to drink something that looks like a mix drink and avoid shots by saying I have to be up early Sunday morning. What do you guys think? Should I just stay in and sit this one out? :shrug:


----------



## Breezy81

preg_pilot said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> *preg_pilot* - is your scan tomorrow? Mine is at 11am Eastern Time. I cannot wait! So the midwife didn't give you the results of your blood work??? That's crazy!! What week was that? I had two betas in my 5th week at 4+1 and 4+3 that confirmed things but I don't really feel like it's real yet as I didn't see anything "live" inside of me. Until I see the heartbeat, I think my self-preservation isn't letting me believe it's really happening. SO hopefully tomorrow will be the big day! FX :happydance: Are you taking profile pics of your bump? I'm thinking about it just not sure when to start. Maybe I'll do one tomorrow to go along with the u/s pic! There's definitely not much there :dohh:
> 
> AFM, Yesterday was a good day. The nausea subsided quite a bit and I was able to eat several pretty 'solid' meals: protein, even some veggies! Most importantly, I drank 9 cups of water!!! I don't think I drank 9 the rest of the week combined :nope: I don't know why drinking ANYTHING is so hardjuices, water, milk, etc all makes me want to hurl. But yesterday was good. Unfortunately, woke up to nausea this morning and breakfast isn't sitting well at alland it's been 3 hours since breakfast!!! I know I should snack on something else but I just can't fathom the idea of putting anything in when I feel sick already. :growlmad: THIS SUCKS! I miss enjoying food
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttc1st said:
> 
> 
> No problem MrsChezek it's the only way I can get through feeling so crap!! The nausea seems to ease of about lunch time for me so at least I'm getting some food in. Having really bad dizziness all day seeing the dr on Thursday to get my blood pressure checked and book in first U/S.
> How did your ultrasounds go MrsChezek and preg_pilot? Was it the most beautiful thing you're ever seen? I think I'm going to bawl when I have mine.
> Welcome rmsh 1 congrats on your BFP.Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, I know that feeling of food... I really miss wanting food. I eat it, but I don´t want it, and usually my body tried to get it out right after. :)
> 
> I was probably at 9-10 weeks when I talked to the midwife first. I´ll probably get my results (or not, if they were normal) on the 31st of july (my next appointment).
> 
> And yep, I had my ultrasound today, sooo amazing :happydance:
> The little bean was just having a little nap when we started, but after poking for a bit, started squirming around. He/She even waved at us, before turning his/her back in our face :) So adorable, Already has an attitude, not even born yet.
> I heard the heartbeat and everything. Everything still feels surreal though.
> I´m showing my pictures around, just beaming.
> 
> She bumped my date back a bit though. (about 10 days). I am now dated at 12 weeks 2 days, and my new due date is the 26th of january next year.
> 
> Here are the pics :)
> °
> View attachment 441013
> 
> 
> View attachment 441015
> 
> 
> View attachment 441017Click to expand...


:wohoo: what a precious little miss/mister attitude! I bet it was all worth the wait.


----------



## ttc1st

Thank you for sharing your photos ladies they are just gorgeous. I got a call from my Dr's office today to let me know they are granting me an early scan can't wait. I'm going in Thursday to be checked for low blood pressure so I will book it in for the next week or two. I want to make sure I'll see the heartbeat.
Breezy do you have dry july where you live? Here in Oz we have a charity event called dry july where those who participate don't drink for the month I've told all my friends I'm doing it, it's been great for getting out of drinking without suspicion.


----------



## Joey1979

Hi Ladies,

I can finally join you on here!!!!! Got my :bfp: this morning!!!!!!!!! So excited to now be on this thread!

xx


----------



## ttc1st

Joey1979 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I can finally join you on here!!!!! Got my :bfp: this morning!!!!!!!!! So excited to now be on this thread!
> 
> xx

Congratulations!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Breezy81

ttc1st said:


> Thank you for sharing your photos ladies they are just gorgeous. I got a call from my Dr's office today to let me know they are granting me an early scan can't wait. I'm going in Thursday to be checked for low blood pressure so I will book it in for the next week or two. I want to make sure I'll see the heartbeat.
> Breezy do you have dry july where you live? Here in Oz we have a charity event called dry july where those who participate don't drink for the month I've told all my friends I'm doing it, it's been great for getting out of drinking without suspicion.

We sure don't maybe I should start a new trend :haha: That would have been perfect. 
I decided to go. I am going to drink sprite with a lime in it, hopefully that will pass as a drink :thumbup: I'm the score keeper for a golf game they are playing so that's a perfect reason too. Hope it goes well, I'm not a good liar at all. :dohh:


----------



## Breezy81

Joey1979 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I can finally join you on here!!!!! Got my :bfp: this morning!!!!!!!!! So excited to now be on this thread!
> 
> xx

Congrats Joey! Welcome. We are sooooo happy to have you. :dance:


----------



## MrsChezek

*Breezy* - what is it about a hot pot of beef and veggies?? I was able to actually eat a small bowlful and it was super tasty. I didn't feel super great after but hey, it stayed down :thumbup: Unless you're sure that your buddies won't coerce you into drinking the whole time until you snap and tell them what's going on, then I'd pass. It's hard! I find all my friends sort of watch in surprise as I pass on wine with dinner and everyone has that suspicious look on their face. Some even jokingly ask if I'm pregnant. So if you're not ready to share the news, I'd probably pass just to avoid being badgered by a bunch of intoxicated folk. But it's up to you in the end!!! And you should totally go if you feel up to for it :hugs:

*preg_pilot* - sorry for not responding to your post yesterday but the nausea was debilitating. Your scans are so awesome! Much more detailed at this stage, and I can't believe (s)he waved at you! How exciting is that??? The only movement I got was the heart beating - which of course was totally enough to send me over the moon! So I can't even imagine what a wave must have done for you :hugs:

*ttc1st* - hmmm wonder if I can get away with 'feeling Australian' and participating in Dry July!!!!! I somehow doubt it :dohh: I'm so excited you get an early scan tho!!! Hope it's soon and your doc appt Thursday goes well :hugs:

WELCOME *JOEY*!!!! :hi:
Soooo excited for you! H&H 9 months to you buddy! :hugs:


----------



## Breezy81

So proud of myself I finally got off my lazy keister and walked 2 miles this morning. I feel so much better and refreshed. :thumbup: I will walk another 2this afternoon on my break at work. I normally do a pretty tough work out so I have to find other things to do right now. 

*Chezek* I didn't end up eating any.....I'm going to have to tonight to get this craving away. I'm glad to hear it was good. I decide to give the party a go, my good friends may catch on just because they know we were seeing a feritlity specialist but the others won't think twice. I've been passing up drinking a lot lately since ttc. I got this :happydance: or I hope so anyways :dohh:

I thought the tww was bad, boy was i wrong this 4 week until I go to the doctor is miserable :coffee: How am i suppose to keep my mind off this?


----------



## MrsChezek

I know! The waiting sucks :coffee: I'm so glad I got a crazy doc that wants to see me every week for an u/s or I'd go bonkers...cause even each week sucks. So I totally feel for you!!!! But now that I heard the heart beat I am more calm. I just wish this nausea would GO AWAY!!! Then I can be a Zen Mommy to Be :kiss:


----------



## Breezy81

MrsChezek said:


> I know! The waiting sucks :coffee: I'm so glad I got a crazy doc that wants to see me every week for an u/s or I'd go bonkers...cause even each week sucks. So I totally feel for you!!!! But now that I heard the heart beat I am more calm. I just wish this nausea would GO AWAY!!! Then I can be a Zen Mommy to Be :kiss:

I wish I had a crazy doctor :haha:

Is the nausea getting any better? I'm totally not looking forward to that at all. :nope:


----------



## MrsChezek

Breezy81 said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> I know! The waiting sucks :coffee: I'm so glad I got a crazy doc that wants to see me every week for an u/s or I'd go bonkers...cause even each week sucks. So I totally feel for you!!!! But now that I heard the heart beat I am more calm. I just wish this nausea would GO AWAY!!! Then I can be a Zen Mommy to Be :kiss:
> 
> I wish I had a crazy doctor :haha:
> 
> Is the nausea getting any better? I'm totally not looking forward to that at all. :nope:Click to expand...

Well I hope it skips you all together!!! I read that if you're someone who gets motion sickness in cars/boats/planes, you get it worse. Aaannnd that is me so here are I am :dohh: Though today is better than yesterday - not great but not as horrible. Trying to take naps so I am not tired when we go out to dinner...being tired makes it much worse for sure.


----------



## Breezy81

MrsChezek said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> I know! The waiting sucks :coffee: I'm so glad I got a crazy doc that wants to see me every week for an u/s or I'd go bonkers...cause even each week sucks. So I totally feel for you!!!! But now that I heard the heart beat I am more calm. I just wish this nausea would GO AWAY!!! Then I can be a Zen Mommy to Be :kiss:
> 
> I wish I had a crazy doctor :haha:
> 
> Is the nausea getting any better? I'm totally not looking forward to that at all. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I hope it skips you all together!!! I read that if you're someone who gets motion sickness in cars/boats/planes, you get it worse. Aaannnd that is me so here are I am :dohh: Though today is better than yesterday - not great but not as horrible. Trying to take naps so I am not tired when we go out to dinner...being tired makes it much worse for sure.Click to expand...

Is today your anniversary? I totally forgot if so. Happy Anniversary :cake: 

I don't get any of that, so hopfully it will skip me :winkwink:


----------



## MD1223

Hi Ladies :hi:

I feel like I have been missing forever, but I guess it was just the weekend. I had my first hormonal melt down at brunch. They didnt have any fruit for my belgium waffle and I started crying! My hubs went across the street to the grocery to buy me some berries. :haha: And, then randomly about ten minutes later I just started crying again b/c I felt so tired and emotionally drained. Bad headache all weekend too. But nausea was so much better. Weird. Anyway, sorry to start with me . . . 

*rmsh and Joey*!!!! Oh my goodness, YAY!!!! :wohoo: So excited for you two! Wishing you both a very H&H 9 months. Congratulations!!!



Breezy81 said:


> *Chezek* and *Preg Pilot* We are all waiting for these beautiful photos, hope all goes well today.
> 
> *MD* I got a ticker just for you :winkwink: 8/2 and 8/3 will be super exciting for us. I'm already counting down the days. I put you on my calendar so I wouldn't forget :thumbup:
> 
> *Rmsh* Congrats again and welcome! So glad you got to come over.
> 
> *Chezek* I sure hope you get to feeling better soon :hugs:
> 
> AFM I'm feeling pretty good. I'm hungry all of the time, exhausted and my
> (.)(.) are killing me but it's all worth it.
> 
> Hope you all have an amazing day, we are all so lucky to be here.:hugs:

Haha - thank you! I love the new tickers! :) Yay - can't wait for the first week of August! You are so sweet, lady. I got you down too now!

*Preg_P and MrsC* - awe!! LOVE the scan pics! I bet you two were on :cloud9:. I can't wait for my next one. So funny about DH's comment, MrsC. 

Awe, MrsC, I hope your nausea goes away soon. Sounds like you are having the worst of it. :hugs: 

Mmm . . . I could go for some beef stew right about now. Especially, the carrots and potatoes. But our kitchen is too small to cook stew (in NYC) and it's defy not that time of year for restaurants to be carrying it. Guess I'm out of luck there. So sweet of your hubs to cook some up for you, MrsC.

*ttc1st* - Ooh, me too. I wish I had that excuse. I ordered a non-alc beer before my friend met me for dinner, but then got caught b/c the receipt said non-alc and she called me out! Ha. I'm also not a good liar. So, I just said, yep, yes I am preggo. It is early, though, so keep it on the DL! :dohh:

*Breezy* - good for you for wanting to go to the pub crawl. I think you should. I got away with ordering a fake mix-drink the last time we went out. And, then just had hubs secretly order more fakies as the night went on. It worked that night b/c we went to a mexican place and I love margaritas (usually). But typically I order beer or wine. So, that won't always work for me. I think peops will start to catch on. Oh well. We have started to tell close friends and we are getting so close to 12 weeks - well sort of . . . .

I hope everyone is feeling ok. Feel much better today than I did this wknd. That constant headache was a killer. 

:hug:


----------



## sportysgirl

Hi ladies, can I join? 

I am 32 this is my 1st pregnancy, due date is 10th March. :happydance:


----------



## MD1223

sportysgirl said:


> Hi ladies, can I join?
> 
> I am 32 this is my 1st pregnancy, due date is 10th March. :happydance:

Of course! Welcome and congrats!! :wohoo: Wishing you a very H&H 9 months!


----------



## Joey1979

MrsChezek said:


> I know! The waiting sucks :coffee: I'm so glad I got a crazy doc that wants to see me every week for an u/s or I'd go bonkers...cause even each week sucks. So I totally feel for you!!!! But now that I heard the heart beat I am more calm. I just wish this nausea would GO AWAY!!! Then I can be a Zen Mommy to Be :kiss:

Wow *MrsChezek* you do have a crazy dr - every week!! But I think that is really good! I am struggling to get my first appt with my GP!!!! But then I guess I can't complain as here in the UK it is free health care!!!! I have been looking into getting some private scans though - there are quite a few packages you can pay for and get scans at different stages including a 4D scan!!

It is still not feeling real yet - only real symptoms are sore boobs and this cold won't go (very unlike me!). Even took another hpt this morning and yes still BFP! 

Are you ladies waiting to tell everyone? I have told one of my close friends and will prob tell my other two bedt friends but going to wait to tell parents! DH parents are here this weekend so going to tell them I have a chest infection and on antibiotics!! I will have to tell work as I work in hospital theatres where they are using x-ray so may wonder what I am doing if I stand at the other side of the room :dohh:

I really love this thread as I feel I have so many people to talk to!! Thanks lovely ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

I struggled to get my appointment with a GP too Joey. I have had to resort to going to the clinic on Saturday, which is walk in and only open for 2 hours :wacko: so going to fun sitting there waiting for hours. I couldn't take time off work this week to get to doc during the day, so Saturday it is!


----------



## preg_pilot

sportysgirl said:


> Hi ladies, can I join?
> 
> I am 32 this is my 1st pregnancy, due date is 10th March. :happydance:




Joey1979 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I can finally join you on here!!!!! Got my :bfp: this morning!!!!!!!!! So excited to now be on this thread!
> 
> xx

H&H 9 months guys :D :hugs:


----------



## Joey1979

rmsh1 said:


> I struggled to get my appointment with a GP too Joey. I have had to resort to going to the clinic on Saturday, which is walk in and only open for 2 hours :wacko: so going to fun sitting there waiting for hours. I couldn't take time off work this week to get to doc during the day, so Saturday it is!

Managed to get a cancellation this aft so on my way now! Don't really know what to expect - feel a bit like a fraud going to the drs as I don't feel any different!!!!


----------



## Breezy81

GL *Joey* We did tell my sister, a couple of friends and my parents. I just couldn't wait! 

Welcome *Sportysgirl* :hi:

*Chezek* I got some beef stew last night, it was delicious and hit the spot.

As I've heard symptoms come and go, I guess today is one of the days they left me. I got a great nights sleep and woke up without sore bbs, cramps or anything really. I'm afraid it may be the calm before the storm.


----------



## MD1223

Hopefully not, *Breezy*. I'll keep my fingers crossed the bad stuff stays away. 

*Joey* - We told both sets of parents and siblings right at about 4 wks 3 days. And, I've slowly been telling close friends as well. 

Glad you got an appt!

Feeling pretty good again today. I told my DH last night I feel like I have a clear head for the first time in weeks! That didn't last too long, but it was a nice break from the constant hangover feeling.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## MrsChezek

SO I pooped on our anniversary parade yesterday and chickened out of going out to dinner :cry: I felt super sad but it was stressing me out and the anxiety was definitely making my nausea worse! I found that sucking on lemon hard candy (lemon drops) helps the nausea quite a bit but I always seem to cut my tongue or roof of my mouth on those so I had to stop after a couple due to too many cuts :dohh: But it does help!

This morning, I woke up at 4:30am and COULD NOT SLEEP. I was hungry which soon meant very nauseated so I had to get up to eat. Then I had to wait to digest a bit and in the mean time my back muscles started cramping and killing me. It was awful! So when I woke up, I ordered a bottle of "Mommy's Bliss: morning sickness magic" - anyone heard of it or tried it? It's basically ginger and vit B6 in capsules you take 4 times daily. Some people seem to swear by it so I figured I'd give it a go. I'm tired of feeling so dysfunctional!!! I'll let you know how it goes&#8230;arrives tomorrow :thumbup:

*MD* - I totally feel your pain on the awful symptoms! I'm glad it has eased up on you a bit. I started crying this morning when I couldn't sleep mumbling "I don't know if I can do this anymore" and my poor DH felt awful for me. This is HARD.

*sportys* - Hi there! I've seen you on the March Mummas thread :hi: Welcome, this is an awesome group :flower:

*Joey* - do a bit of research on the 3D and 4D scans - my friend said that they are much stronger than the regular scans and can harm the baby. I knew I didn't want them so I haven't read anything about it but might be worth a look before you buy in! My doc is super cautious and very compassionate to miscarriages cause his wife had 2 so he likes to keep an eye on things from when you see him until 9weeks with weekly scans. I don't mind! My copay is $30 which isn't bad so I'm going along with it :thumbup: I've only told my best friend who is 2.5 weeks ahead of me in her pregnancy (super cool!) and my two other close friends. We're waiting until week 9 to tell our parents and everyone else after week 12. But yeah, all my service providers know (massage therapist, hair stylist, physical therapist, etc) - kinda sad that all these strangers know before family!!! But it's for the safety of the embryo :hugs:

Ooooh just read you're heading to the doc today! GL and let us know how it goes!

*rmsh* - good luck at the clinic! I hope they fit you in and you get some confirmation :hugs:

*Breezy* - I'm so jealous of your "off day"!!!! I wish this nausea would jump ship, even for one day. Mine hit on 5+6 butI hope it doesn't knock on your door!!!! I had more of that beef stew at 5am this morning&#8230;I hate waking up to eat. Have to figure out what to eat in order to sleep through the night&#8230;


----------



## Joey1979

Went to the dr but to be honest it felt like a complete waste of time!! I told him I have been taking higher doses of folic acid as my nephew (DH side) was born with an imperforate anus and as this is a neural tube deficiency I wasn't taking any chances with the folic acid!! He looked at me like I had gone mad, then had to check in his book and then said I was right and prescribed me 5mg folic acid a day! Soooo filled me with confidence - not! 

But I have now made my booking in appointment so hopefully that will be more useful!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Did they draw blood to confirm your pregnancy? Anything? I'm no sure what the British process is for things...my doc did blood work on my first visit to confirm I was pregnant. Or is that the next visit for you? :wacko:


----------



## Joey1979

MrsChezek said:


> Did they draw blood to confirm your pregnancy? Anything? I'm no sure what the British process is for things...my doc did blood work on my first visit to confirm I was pregnant. Or is that the next visit for you? :wacko:

No blood - just asked me when was my last period, if me or DH smoked and if I drink. That was it!! I guess they do more at the booking in appt - which is with midwives. I have that in 3 weeks!! I will look into the scan info but if it is ok I think I will book a package as in the UK you only get two scans! The private company I looked at also do the normal 2D scans as well and will tell you the sex - sometimes they won't tell you in NHS hospitals.


----------



## Breezy81

*Chezek* I just read this and thought of you. There is some good in all that's bad. 

Nausea and vomiting: Whether you are experiencing slight queasiness or hurling breakfast, lunch, or dinner (or all three), look on the bright side. (Though admittedly it&#8217;s hard to look at the bright side when your view is the porcelain goddess!) Women who experience some nausea are significantly less likely to miscarry than those who don&#8217;t. Combat queasiness by eating small snacks that combine protein and complex carbs &#8212; cheese and multigrain crackers, yogurt and granola, whatever your stomach can stomach. (this was week 6)

Nausea and vomiting: Don&#8217;t choose the nursery colors just yet, but studies do show that moms-to-be who are severely nauseated in the first trimester tend to be carrying girls, thanks to the interplay of hormones produced by you and the female fetus. But regardless of your baby&#8217;s gender and how sick you feel, you&#8217;ll still want to keep some food down. Stick to foods that appeal to you, even if you&#8217;re only eating fruit salads for breakfast, lunch, and dinner. (Your baby&#8217;s nutritional needs are tiny at this point, so no worries.) (week 7) Maybe you are haivng a girl?


----------



## MrsChezek

*Joey* - the private company does sound good to me too. I like having extra scans but do read up on those 3/4D scans. How exciting to have you here!!! :hugs:

*Breezy* - awwww thanks for thinking of me!!!! :hugs: That's so sweet :kiss: A girl huh??? That would be cool! :pink: It's all boys on my DH's side - sister has 2 and brother has 2. I don't have any siblings but my mom's sister's grandkids are all girls and my mom's cousins dominate in girls too. So who knows! It could be true :winkwink: I don't have a preference at all. I guess being a girl I've always wanted a big brother so a boy first born would be nice but I'll be thrilled with either :thumbup:


The nausea is a bit nicer today so I'm happy. I got a bit of fruit down (a protein smoothie I made and some fresh blueberries and cherries). I do dream of the days it will be totally gone but for now I'll take this over how I felt the last 2 days! I want to get out and exercise a bit, take the dog for a walk, but the weather has been terribletoday it was up to 100F (38C) and now we're having severe thunderstorms (lights keep flickering and all). Yesterday was high temps too as the day before. They CLAIM it's to cool down end of week so FX but I don't believe themthey keep screwing up the forecast lately.

How is everyone else? :hug:


----------



## babysa

Hi ladies...
Welcome joey, sporty and rmsh!!!! Congratulations on your bfp's! So very exciting!

Mrs Chez, so sorry to hear you've been feeling so nauseated! But what a cute little bean you have there!!! I can't wait to hear the heartbeat!!!!!!

PregPilot, what a happy little bean giving you a wave and looking so grown up already! Lovely scan pics! Howcome they backdated you? Size?

Breezy, hows the nausea going? You having any yet? Good for you going out still! You could always say you are on anti-biotics and therefore can't drink or something if someone gets suspicious! Enjoy!

MD, glad the headache has gone away, I also had a thumper of a headache last 2 days! Feel it's still lingering there in the background today, but not bad.

AFM, still feeling good. No nausea, although I do feel that empty stomach feeling a lot so have to keep eating all the time. I will be starving so eat a lot and then feel so bloated and full after...have to learn to eat smaller meals. I have started with a gross taste in my mouth since yesterday, it's not a metal taste...just not a nice one. I have gone off some food and am having a serious craving for stews and curries (mild ones). So plan to cook up a storm this weekend  Otherwise, feeling good, I am going to the gym after work today, glad I am able to still keep a bit active. I booked my scan yesterday for the 2nd August...can't wait!!!! Will be just over 8 weeks then :-D
We've told most of our friends that we see often and parents. I haven't told my work yet as I am actually resigning at the end of the month....(petrified) as I have decided to start my own business. I am a beauty therapist and have been planning this for a few months now as something I can then have flexibility with when I have a baby. As it had been a year of ttc I thought I'd have a lot of time to set the business up before bub arrived, but now the pressure is really on. So I start on 1st September and will have a few months before baby arrives in March. I had to make a plan as at my current job my only maternity benefit is 4 months unpaid leave, and can't afford to just not earn anything and also didn't want to go back to full time work (8-5:30) with a newborn.
Shooo...sorry for the long explanation. Just feeling a bit stressed about it as it seems crazy to quit a job when pregnant...but it's going to be best for my future and will mean more quality time with baby.
How is everyone else doing???


----------



## MrsChezek

*babysa* - how exciting to be starting something new! In Sept we'll be in our second tri so we should be feeling pretty good, so it's a good time! And I'm glad you'll have more time off and can control your own schedule :hugs: I left my 9-5 as a product manager in the internet industry to pursue my passion for photography about 4 years ago so I know it can be scary. But at the same time, it's so rewarding! So I'm excited for you :happydance: And Aug 2nd will be here in no time! So we'll get to see your cute bean as well :flower: 


AFM, I woke up at 3am this time with a headache. As I'm prone to migraines, I know better than to try to 'wait it out'. I ate some crackers, drank some water and popped some acetaminophen before it got out of hand. I was able to fall back asleep a bit more easily than yesterday so that's good. I woke up this morning feeling much better. Which makes half of me super excited yet the other half petrified as to what tomorrow will bring! If nausea stays away even just this one day I'll be thrilled! :yipee: So FX&#8230;I don't want to jinx myself by celebrating too much :shy:


----------



## Breezy81

*babysa* We have our first appointment 8/3, I'll add you to my calendar. So exciting starting a new adventure that will allow a flexible schedule. So happy for you. 

*Chezek* So glad you had a better day yesterday :happydance: Have you gotten your mommies bliss yet? It's super hot here too, it was 105 yesterday. :growlmad: I work underground so I can walk here on my breaks and it's room temp all year long and miles of walking room. 
I'm the same on wanting a boy first but really doesn't matter either way. My dh is very athletic and already has a girl so a boy would be fun for him but I've always wanted a girl. Heathy is most important to us in the end though. 

AFM, my bbs are back to sore but not too bad and I'm exhausted, lots of stomach pulling (hard to explain) that's it! I've got my game face on for the Pub crawl this Saturday. Although, last night I saw my aunt and first thing she said was "your pregnant" I about fell out of my seat. I said no at first but she just kept asking to where I finally said yes. When I asked how she knew....She said "I have that glow and my bbs are bigger than normal so she knew right way" :dohh:


----------



## babysa

Thanks MrsChez and Breezy for your words of encouragement, I really need it right now. I know this is the right move, but knowing I'm also busy growing a human makes me feel a bit stressed about growing a business at the same time ;-)

*MrsChez*...glad you nipped your migraine in the bud. That sounds very unpleasant! But really hoping the nausea eases up for you. Have you tried those pressure bangles you can wear for seasickness? Apparently they help quite a lot, and sipping on ginger beer. What kind of photography do you do? 

*Breezy*...What type of work do you do that gets you underground? Sounds intriguing! That's amazing that your Aunt guessed! I have had a few clients ask me what I've been doing as my skin looks amazing and glowy...haha...luckily they didn't guess the pregnancy card ;-) I keep checking my bb's everyday for growth (I'm a b cup) but no growth as yet...just sore! 

I have always been keen for a girl, but I have a feeling that we are having a boy. Think because I haven't been feeling nauseas and all my friends who had girls were VERY nauseous and the ones who had boys weren't really. Funnily, now that I am pregnant, I dont mind so much either way. Are you ladies all going to find out what you are having? We definately will!!!! Can't wait!!! Anyone have name ideas already? Girl names are so much easier than boy names!
Hope you all have a great evening!


----------



## MrsChezek

*Breezy* - I can't believe your aunt guessed!!! You're screwed :dohh: j/k :haha: I'm worried my mom will be able to tell so I haven't been spending much time around her. Purposely, the one time I did spend some time with her, I was grumpy so she just assumed I was PMSing or just having a bad day. But I know she'll be able to tell if I let on any symptoms. She knows when I'm sick over the phone. I used to call her when I lived across the country in Cali and like 2 sentences into the conversation, she'd say 'what's wrong? you're sick?' It's crazy! Intuition is our enemy right now :winkwink: My friend from SF, granted she knew we've been trying, but when I posted that I had to bail on our anniversary dinner due to upset stomach, she texted me "upset tummy = baby?". So she now knows too! I couldn't tell her no&#8230;I have a thing with lying. If I can't bend or avoid the truth, I won't lie. 

I've been having that pinching thing for weeks myself. It comes out of no where and last a couple seconds but it's not pleasant. Doc said it was normal. It's only noon here so no mail delivery yet&#8230;but it's to arrive today :thumbup: So you work underground? Are you CIA???? lol I've got images from Dan Brown books running through my head :flower:

*babysa* - I ordered the Sea Bands along with the ginger powder pills - both arriving today. I'll let you know if they help! I got them for my best friend and she said it helped a bit so I'm hopeful. I'm a children and pet portrait photographer :flower: I've recently started doing pregnancy shoots and am hoping to get into newborn portraits, but have been hesitant as i don't really have any experience with newborns. So will focus on that after I play around with my own :winkwink:

Still feel pretty good. Even took the dog for a walk and that felt nice. A bit more nausea than when I woke up but that's cause I'm trying to wear a bra today. I don't want saggy boobs but anything touching the area between my boobs makes me queasy. So on days where I feel bad, I give up and don't wear a bra. So on days like today, I try to wear one even though it's super uncomfortable. I don't even have under-wire on! Just anything slightly touching that space feels like a heavy weight. :wacko: Anyone dealing with that?


----------



## Breezy81

I was pretty shocked she guesses myself. I see my mom everyday, there was NO way I could hide it from her which is why we told my sis and dad also. 

*Chezek* I have that thing with lying as well, that is what worries me about this weekend. I told everyone that has asked me that I couldn't drink because of a friends baby getting baptised at 730am before church :shrug: Sounds good to me! Who wants to go to church smelling like alcohol, not this girl :winkwink:

I've been wearing the tanks with a built in bra, maybe that will help. Kind of like a sports bra it keeps them babies in place so they dont move and hurt. :haha:

*babysa* You can do it! Allow having a :baby: to give you even more motivation. 

OOOO names....I have had the same girl name picked out for 15 years which is Jasalyn (jazz-a-lyn) Marie. Dh doesn't like it [-X I don't even have a boys name yet. My dh and I both start with J so I'm thinking I want to go with J names but then I feel bad because his daughter name starts with a P 

I work in a cave.....seriously a cave. I so wish I had some super exciting job but :nope: I run an accounting department for a freight company. We have wearhouses underground because it cost less to heat and cool with our crazy midwest weather. I've been here for so long I've gotten used to it but I don't see daylight for 7 hours of my day or even outside for that matter. 
:dohh:


----------



## preg_pilot

babysa said:


> Hi ladies...
> Welcome joey, sporty and rmsh!!!! Congratulations on your bfp's! So very exciting!
> 
> Mrs Chez, so sorry to hear you've been feeling so nauseated! But what a cute little bean you have there!!! I can't wait to hear the heartbeat!!!!!!
> 
> PregPilot, what a happy little bean giving you a wave and looking so grown up already! Lovely scan pics! Howcome they backdated you? Size?
> 
> Breezy, hows the nausea going? You having any yet? Good for you going out still! You could always say you are on anti-biotics and therefore can't drink or something if someone gets suspicious! Enjoy!
> 
> MD, glad the headache has gone away, I also had a thumper of a headache last 2 days! Feel it's still lingering there in the background today, but not bad.
> 
> AFM, still feeling good. No nausea, although I do feel that empty stomach feeling a lot so have to keep eating all the time. I will be starving so eat a lot and then feel so bloated and full after...have to learn to eat smaller meals. I have started with a gross taste in my mouth since yesterday, it's not a metal taste...just not a nice one. I have gone off some food and am having a serious craving for stews and curries (mild ones). So plan to cook up a storm this weekend  Otherwise, feeling good, I am going to the gym after work today, glad I am able to still keep a bit active. I booked my scan yesterday for the 2nd August...can't wait!!!! Will be just over 8 weeks then :-D
> We've told most of our friends that we see often and parents. I haven't told my work yet as I am actually resigning at the end of the month....(petrified) as I have decided to start my own business. I am a beauty therapist and have been planning this for a few months now as something I can then have flexibility with when I have a baby. As it had been a year of ttc I thought I'd have a lot of time to set the business up before bub arrived, but now the pressure is really on. So I start on 1st September and will have a few months before baby arrives in March. I had to make a plan as at my current job my only maternity benefit is 4 months unpaid leave, and can't afford to just not earn anything and also didn't want to go back to full time work (8-5:30) with a newborn.
> Shooo...sorry for the long explanation. Just feeling a bit stressed about it as it seems crazy to quit a job when pregnant...but it's going to be best for my future and will mean more quality time with baby.
> How is everyone else doing???

Yea, they went by size.
But I´m glad they did, as this way I can work until the 20th-26th of october, so I don´t have to quit my job early. (they´re letting me off after october anyways - but don´t worry, I get my job back in may next year).
I´m trying to worm my way in to an old job I had at the local bus company a couple of years back. Trying to get a temp position in november and december, for a little extra cash.
After that I´ll have 4 months to rest, the last month of pregnancy, and 3 months of maternity leave before going to work again (OH is going to work from home after that).


----------



## MD1223

*Babysa* - my next appt is August 2 too! And, as Breezy said hers is the next day. Exciting week! Can't wait!

Also, I am doing the same thing! Leaving my job as a lawyer with a good company (that pays maternity leave) to start my own business in fitness. Kind of a crazy time to do it but also probably the best time at this point - maybe a little sooner would have been better, but can't look back now. I am excited but nervous too! It will definitely be a crazy couple of months. Mine prob won't open until October and then I will only have until mid-Feb to get it up and running smoothly enough for me to take some time off. I know we can do it, though! And, in the end, it will be so worth it! You can do it! :thumbup:

*MrsC* - Glad you are starting to feel a little better. You really have had it so bad! :hugs: I am back to being a tiny bit nervous b/c I'm feeling so much better. Think I can chalk it up to the placenta taking over more? I hope so. I hope your nausea is done for good! FX'd!

*Breezy* - that is so crazy about your aunt guessing. Pretty cool. (Except for sharing before you were ready.) That is cool about your job! If it makes you feel any better, I am in a high rise and don't get to see the sun ever either - they have us stuck in the middle of the building with no windows. :( 

*Preg_P* - That is great you have so much time off and can still get your job back. I guess that is necessary with flying. Good luck with the temp job - Im sure you'll get it no prob.

Names and sex of the babes. We really don't care what we have - just want healthy and happy. I know that's cliche, but I can think of so many positives for both that I really just am so excited for either. And, names, I've always liked the name Caitlin for a little girl. :) 

Ugh, have yall even started thinking about maternity clothes yet? Since I am starting my own business soon we are going to be on a tight budget and I am starting to think about alternative options - like friends' closets. ;) I know it is a little early, but . . . It is going to be hard in the winter!


----------



## Joey1979

Glad you are feeling a bit better MrsC!! I am struggling to believe it all as no symptoms - but I am hoping I don't get nausea, I get really bad travel sickness so I know how bad it can feel!! 
I am trying not to think too far ahead as I still feel it's early days and I don't want to jinx anything! But have always liked George for a boy! 
I have my first appt with the midwives on august 8th and I guess then my scan will be booked! Can't wait to see the bean - then I will know it's true!!

Sounds like you all have such exciting times coming up with all the job changes! Goodluck xx


----------



## MrsChezek

*Joey* - I get bad motion sickness in cars/planes/boats which is why I read I have such bad nausea. So brace yourself!!! BUT I will cross everything that it skips you!!! :hugs:


----------



## preg_pilot

MD1223 said:


> *Babysa* - my next appt is August 2 too! And, as Breezy said hers is the next day. Exciting week! Can't wait!
> 
> Also, I am doing the same thing! Leaving my job as a lawyer with a good company (that pays maternity leave) to start my own business in fitness. Kind of a crazy time to do it but also probably the best time at this point - maybe a little sooner would have been better, but can't look back now. I am excited but nervous too! It will definitely be a crazy couple of months. Mine prob won't open until October and then I will only have until mid-Feb to get it up and running smoothly enough for me to take some time off. I know we can do it, though! And, in the end, it will be so worth it! You can do it! :thumbup:
> 
> *MrsC* - Glad you are starting to feel a little better. You really have had it so bad! :hugs: I am back to being a tiny bit nervous b/c I'm feeling so much better. Think I can chalk it up to the placenta taking over more? I hope so. I hope your nausea is done for good! FX'd!
> 
> *Breezy* - that is so crazy about your aunt guessing. Pretty cool. (Except for sharing before you were ready.) That is cool about your job! If it makes you feel any better, I am in a high rise and don't get to see the sun ever either - they have us stuck in the middle of the building with no windows. :(
> 
> *Preg_P* - That is great you have so much time off and can still get your job back. I guess that is necessary with flying. Good luck with the temp job - Im sure you'll get it no prob.
> 
> Names and sex of the babes. We really don't care what we have - just want healthy and happy. I know that's cliche, but I can think of so many positives for both that I really just am so excited for either. And, names, I've always liked the name Caitlin for a little girl. :)
> 
> Ugh, have yall even started thinking about maternity clothes yet? Since I am starting my own business soon we are going to be on a tight budget and I am starting to think about alternative options - like friends' closets. ;) I know it is a little early, but . . . It is going to be hard in the winter!

I would have lost my job anyways - this is my 6th year, getting my winter resignation. It´s just getting shorter each year now. Only a matter of time until I get to keep my job for the entire year :)
And thanks :)


----------



## Breezy81

Hey ladies, didn't have much time to check in today but wanted to check in on you guys.

*Chezek* You feeling any better?

*MD* and *babysa* Are you as bad at waiting as me? That's all I can think abou. They didn't even tell me what to expect in that appointment, it's driving me insane! 

Still no m/s for me, thank goodness. I just keep waiting for it to kick in. I weiged myslf today and I've gained 12lbs. this is not good :nope: I am a pretty little person and never had an issue with gaining weight :shrug: 

On another note we now have a foundation and basement. We are getting to the fun part of picking things out for our house. I can't wait :happydance: We move the week of Thanksgiving, all these changes are coming at me so fast. 

O, I almost forgot, my POAS addiction is not gone. My test is still positive this eve :dohh:

Have a good weekend everyone! I'm still getting used to the fact I'm not waiting to O, in the tww or waiting for af. Silly me


----------



## preg_pilot

Hehe. yea. I didn´t stop POAS until I got my ms... then I had confirmation enough.

I´ve gained between almost 18 pounds since I got pregnant. Not too happy. But I´m not gonna fret too much. I´m just gonna be as careful as I can be. Light exercise (walking, swimming, light weiglifting), and minimizing sugar and wheat.


----------



## MrsChezek

*Breezy* - good idea on the tanks with the built in bras. I'll go get one and try it&#8230;I'm still hating on the bras!!! Ha. My old company's fulfillment center was in the midwest&#8230;I now wonder if it was underground too! I'm so glad you're not getting any ms&#8230;I really hope it skips you! FX :hugs: And how exciting about your house! I love picking things out&#8230;it is so much fun :happydance: You'll have to share pictures of the final product!!!

*preg_pilot* - sounds like you have your whole maternity leave plan ironed out!!! :thumbup: Glad everything is falling into place for you :hugs:

*MD* - thanks sweetie! I still feel pretty good today so I'm super happy. Even if it's temporary it's such a welcome break :flower: When do you plan to start your biz?? How exciting! Fitness is fun too&#8230;I have always wanted to do nutrition and considered becoming a personal trainer or a life coach. I find that whole area so rewarding to work in!


I guess the one good thing to come out of all that MS I went through, I've lost weight since my BFP! But I'm sure that won't stick around too long now that I'm feeling better. Unfortunately, even though the nausea isn't as bad, I still cannot stomach a lot of fruit or vegetables or protein without a ton of carbs. Carbs go straight to my gut so if that stays the case, I'll be gaining quickly!! :dohh: I'm seriously smiling half the day just because I don't feel so ill anymore. I can finally embrace being pregnant and I don't feel fully dysfunctional. It still comes and goes, especially when driving around or when trying to eat fruit or drink any liquid. For some reason, liquid things make me ill still. Otherwise, I feel pretty good; well, except that I've been SUPER tired&#8230;sleeping 10 hours and taking naps&#8230;which is SO not like me. But I'll take any of that over the nausea I had before&#8230;

We actually had some friends over for lunch today and that was exciting. I was nervous about it earlier in the week but luckily I have been feeling better and I actually enjoyed entertaining and hanging out. I felt human. The guy of the couple is moving to NC for grad school and he's one of my best friends from high school so I told them about our little bean as I didn't' want to have to tell him over the phone later. Plus, I know he won't tell anyone. Well, the weather has gotten beautiful around here so I'm heading back to the deck for some more relaxation in the breeze. Enjoy your weekends girls! 
:hug:


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi girls. Sorry I've been MIA but the nausea has come back since yesterday evening and I've been trying to keep my head above water. I'm a bit sad but of course grateful for the few days I had "off". I'm also excited for my 8 week u/s tomorrow! Or as excited as I can since I'm feeling quite awful again. Hope to see the noodle bug progressing well :flower:

Thinking of you all&#8230;
:hug:


----------



## Joey1979

MrsChezek said:


> Hi girls. Sorry I've been MIA but the nausea has come back since yesterday evening and I've been trying to keep my head above water. I'm a bit sad but of course grateful for the few days I had "off". I'm also excited for my 8 week u/s tomorrow! Or as excited as I can since I'm feeling quite awful again. Hope to see the noodle bug progressing well :flower:
> 
> Thinking of you all
> :hug:

Oh no!! So sorry it has come back!! Hope it stops soon!! Must be so exhausting!! So exciting that you have your 8 week scan tomorrow - can't believe how fast 8 weeks goes!! :hugs:


----------



## sam79

Hi Ladies,
I'm 33 and pregnant with no. 1 and wondering if I could join you lovely ladies on this journey?


----------



## Breezy81

Hi Sam :hi:

Poor *Chezek* Your remedies aren't working? Have you tried the tanks yet? They have been working out well for me. 

*Preg pilot* that makes me feel a little better about my poas, I'm not alone!

I will def. share pic of the house along the way. I'm so excited! 

afm Bloating, sore bbs and cramping have disappeared :shrug: 

Hope you all have a wonderful Monday. :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

*sam79* - hi and welcome! :hi: what is you due date so I can add you to the list :flower:

*joey* - yeah I can't believe it's 8 weeks alreadyand that's it's been 4 weeks since my BFP! I can't say that the time flew by though :haha: It's kind of dragging along!! But I can't believe I've survived to the 8 week mark - that I survived the nausea and that the noodlebug is still with me. 

*Breezy* - I've just been going braless whenever at home and suffering through the bra wear when out and about or in company. I have a couple bra tank top pj tops that I've been test driving and they are pretty goodbut they are super loose of course so I'm not sure how much support their going to give in the end!!!! The nausea is a bit better today than it was Sat night until last night so I'm trying to take advantage and get some stuff done and eat some nutritious food. I lost another half a pound from last week's doc appointment :nope:


SO, I had my 8 week ultrasound today but once again, I was dated 3 days back so noodle bug's size is at 7w4d. (S)he looked good, grew as should and the heart rate went up to 150. However, the little placental "lake" of blood that was hanging out in my uterus is now a bit of a sea :cry: The doc says it's fine and that we shouldn't worry but of course I'm a bit nervous. Now I'm having second thoughts about telling our parents next week. I guess we'll see how it progresses over the week. The hope is that as the embryo grows it will need more room and it's sac will push the lake out my cervix with some bleeding. I just hope it doesn't continue to grow.

Attached is my picture - it's not a good one because much time was spent examining the blood lake and we didn't want to disturb things for too long. FX this will all work out still!

The nausea today so far isn't too bad. I was able to eat a bowl of cereal for breakfast and a bagel with cream cheese for lunch. I bought ice pops in an attempt to hydrate more and the doc gave me the thumb up on drinking as much coke as I need to keep my stomach happy. Not too crazy about this idea but I guess I'll use it as necessary to burp. It's the only thing that works!!! :wacko:

Also, I was told to back off on using salicylic acid acne products just in case and to not use sulfur containing products (my esthetician recommended Dermalogica's concealing spot treatment with sulfur and zinc oxide since I didn't want benzoyl peroxide, makes me question her knowledge). Of course, still no sex because of the placental lake. I just hope my Noodlebug stays healthy and continues to grow. I'll do my best to get by all the symptoms with minimal intervention.
 



Attached Files:







8wUS.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Breezy81

*Chezek* I'm glad your doctor isn't worried but I feel terrible that you are worried. :hugs: When is your next appointment? Have you done any research on it? 
You always have to mention food don't you. Now I want a bagel with cream cheese. :haha: Hopefully we can get you to burping and help relieve you a little bit. 

I have an unplanned u/s today.....I called the on call doc this weekend because I had awful awful cramps Friday night that dropped me to my knees and my doctor just called and is sending me today for blood and a u/s. I'm so so nervous and excited at the same time so unexpected since the doctor on call told me not to worry.


----------



## MD1223

Hi ladies!

Welcome *Sam*! :hi: H&H 9 months! 

*MrsC* - I'm glad you got to see your little nugget. I am sorry about the bleeding. That is good your doc isn't worried and he seems like he is an over cautious one. It's also maybe good that you are getting these scans so that when you do start bleeding out it won't freak you out too much. I'm sorry you are worried though. :hugs: 

We are going to open the studio about a month to a month and a half after we find the right studio space. Hopefully, we will find it soon! 

Glad nausea isn't too bad today. 

*Breezy* - so exciting about the house! Defy would love to see pics! I'm sorry you had bad cramping - that does not sound fun at all. Keeping you in my thoughts for a great scan today. 

I am also having a hard time with this waiting. I almost called today for a scan b/c my symptoms are no longer here, but I keep telling myself to be patient and just wait until next week. 

Well, not much going on here except for dealing with my impatience. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Joey1979

Hello everyone!!!

Hope you are all ok?
*MrsC* loved your scan! I am so happy you got to see your bean! DH and I have decided to pay for a scan at 8 weeks as we want to hear the heart beat before we tell our parents - don't think we can wait until 12 weeks!! Try not to worry too much about the blood (easier said than done I know!) but your doc sounds good and doesn't seem too worried! :hugs:

*Breezy* hope all goes well with the scan today!! :thumbup: And you don't get anymore cramps!! 

Yesterday I had the worse day so far!! Ended up getting a migraine whilst driving to work - felt terrible!!! And soooo sick (not sure is ms or migraine!). Haven't had one for ages! And I hate them so much :nope:
I work in different hospitals so when I got there the nurses took one look at me and sent me home! Ended being in bed all day and still felt sick in the evening. In bed now and feeling a bit scared to get up in case it comes back :cry:
Also I seem to be having trouble sleeping at the moment - which is unlike me!! Anyone else had this?

Hope you all have a good day :hugs: xx


----------



## babysa

Hi Ladies, I hope you are all doing well!
I've had a really crap couple of days! Started with some slightly off white (like beigy brown) discharge on Friday night and it continued all weekend, only when I wiped.  Read all my books and did loads of googling and everything said that is pretty normal. Then on Sunday night it became a bit more brown. Then Monday morning it was kind of brown bloody colour. So phoned my gp and went in, she seemed quite concerned when I told her there was blood (once again only really when I go to the loo and wipe, slight bit on my pantyliner). So she did an external u/s, but couldn't see too clearly so did an internal and she said she can see the sac clearly and she thinks she can see the foetus but too small to tell and thought she might have seen a flutter of a heartbeat but also couldn't really tell. As I was just on 7 weeks, she said it might just be a bit too early to see or hear anything. But I know other people have heard heartbeats easily at this stage. Although a friend of mine said that her u/s equipment isn't as sensitive as the gynae's as she's only a gp. She then did an internal exam and said that my cervix is still closed which is a good thing. She's put me on bed rest and wants me to go back on Thursday. She basically couldn't tell me if it was good or bad. The bleeding is still there when I wipe, but dont have any cramps. So as you can imagine...seriously stressed out!!!!!! I have read so many different things that I just dont know what to think. 
I haven't reallly had many symptoms throughout the pregnancy so far, so still dont really have any. So at this point I am just feeling very sad. I want to believe that there is a baby there and everything is fine, but the lack of anything on the scan has made me worry.

Sorry to burden you with this, I am just going out of my mind with worry. And just lying around at home gives me too much time to think about it.

Really hoping for a miracle.

Hope that you are all feeling well and that everything is going well!
x


----------



## preg_pilot

babysa said:


> Hi Ladies, I hope you are all doing well!
> I've had a really crap couple of days! Started with some slightly off white (like beigy brown) discharge on Friday night and it continued all weekend, only when I wiped. Read all my books and did loads of googling and everything said that is pretty normal. Then on Sunday night it became a bit more brown. Then Monday morning it was kind of brown bloody colour. So phoned my gp and went in, she seemed quite concerned when I told her there was blood (once again only really when I go to the loo and wipe, slight bit on my pantyliner). So she did an external u/s, but couldn't see too clearly so did an internal and she said she can see the sac clearly and she thinks she can see the foetus but too small to tell and thought she might have seen a flutter of a heartbeat but also couldn't really tell. As I was just on 7 weeks, she said it might just be a bit too early to see or hear anything. But I know other people have heard heartbeats easily at this stage. Although a friend of mine said that her u/s equipment isn't as sensitive as the gynae's as she's only a gp. She then did an internal exam and said that my cervix is still closed which is a good thing. She's put me on bed rest and wants me to go back on Thursday. She basically couldn't tell me if it was good or bad. The bleeding is still there when I wipe, but dont have any cramps. So as you can imagine...seriously stressed out!!!!!! I have read so many different things that I just dont know what to think.
> I haven't reallly had many symptoms throughout the pregnancy so far, so still dont really have any. So at this point I am just feeling very sad. I want to believe that there is a baby there and everything is fine, but the lack of anything on the scan has made me worry.
> 
> Sorry to burden you with this, I am just going out of my mind with worry. And just lying around at home gives me too much time to think about it.
> 
> Really hoping for a miracle.
> 
> Hope that you are all feeling well and that everything is going well!
> x

Don´t worry about not having any symptoms. Mine didn´t really start until 8 weeks...
:hugs:


----------



## MD1223

*Breezy* - How did your scan go yesterday? Thinking about you.

*Babysa* :hugs: I am sorry you are going through this. It is good that the blood is brown. Is there anyway you can get in with an obgyn? The equipment is probably not as strong at the GP and an obgyn may be able to read the scan better and give you more comfort. It is great she found the sac and thought she found the heartbeat. I would really try to get in with an obgyn b/c if the equipment is not strong enough, it may cause you more worry even on Thursday. Also, just as an FYI, my obgyn only does internal scans early on. So, I think it is very normal that the external scan didnt really work. Also, I almost 8 weeks when I had my first scan and I know sometimes at 6 weeks it can be difficult to find the heartbeat. So, with the less accurate equipment and the fact that you could be a couple days behind what you thought, I would try not to worry. I know - easier said than done. I am constantly worrying. But to bring back an old post I took from our Feb thread (where everybody is worrying too) . . . "Worry does not empty tomorrow of its sorrow, it empties today of its strength." Be strong for that little nugget and remember that stress is never good on your body. :hugs: 

*Joey* - Ugh! Headaches are the worst! Much less a migraine. So sorry. I hope you feel better soon. I would not push it and just take it easy as long as you can. And, yes, I had a little insomnia last night. Had a hard time falling asleep and then after my middle of the night bathroom trip, I had such a hard time falling asleep again and could NOT get comfortable.

Well, thinking about all of you ladies! :hug:


----------



## sportysgirl

babysa said:


> Hi Ladies, I hope you are all doing well!
> I've had a really crap couple of days! Started with some slightly off white (like beigy brown) discharge on Friday night and it continued all weekend, only when I wiped. Read all my books and did loads of googling and everything said that is pretty normal. Then on Sunday night it became a bit more brown. Then Monday morning it was kind of brown bloody colour. So phoned my gp and went in, she seemed quite concerned when I told her there was blood (once again only really when I go to the loo and wipe, slight bit on my pantyliner). So she did an external u/s, but couldn't see too clearly so did an internal and she said she can see the sac clearly and she thinks she can see the foetus but too small to tell and thought she might have seen a flutter of a heartbeat but also couldn't really tell. As I was just on 7 weeks, she said it might just be a bit too early to see or hear anything. But I know other people have heard heartbeats easily at this stage. Although a friend of mine said that her u/s equipment isn't as sensitive as the gynae's as she's only a gp. She then did an internal exam and said that my cervix is still closed which is a good thing. She's put me on bed rest and wants me to go back on Thursday. She basically couldn't tell me if it was good or bad. The bleeding is still there when I wipe, but dont have any cramps. So as you can imagine...seriously stressed out!!!!!! I have read so many different things that I just dont know what to think.
> I haven't reallly had many symptoms throughout the pregnancy so far, so still dont really have any. So at this point I am just feeling very sad. I want to believe that there is a baby there and everything is fine, but the lack of anything on the scan has made me worry.
> 
> Sorry to burden you with this, I am just going out of my mind with worry. And just lying around at home gives me too much time to think about it.
> 
> Really hoping for a miracle.
> 
> Hope that you are all feeling well and that everything is going well!
> x

Hope all is ok. Make sure you rest. :kiss:


----------



## MrsChezek

Howdy :hi:

I think I am done brooding about the placental lake and back to feeling positive about things. Everything I've read says it's normal. I have to trust that mother nature will do it's thing and my bean will keep growing nice and healthy. IT HAS TO!!! Or I'll be very sad and no one wants mommy sad, right? :winkwink: 

THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT and kind words :hug:

*Breezy* - how did your u/s go?? I hope everything is ok :hugs: Thinking of youoh and about the food, at least I'm planting healthy food seeds in your head!!! :haha: Made a lamb curry with DH last night - felt SO good to cook again. :flower:

*MD* - that is the big reason my doc does all these scans is to inform his patients so that if they do see bleeding, they are prepared for it and if a m/c does happen, he can tell them as early on as possible (ideally before the big bleeding happens so you're as prepared for it as can be). I like himthough I'm a bit worried about the scans disrupting the placental lakemaybe I'll push out my Monday scan to next Thursdayto give it more time to heal. I'll at least talk to him about it. On another note, how exciting that you'll be opening the studio in a month!!! Is it just you or do you have a partner?

*Joey* - I'm glad you made the decision to see the bean. It will keep your mind at peace since you're not too symptomatic (which of course is not a bad thing but it does make us drive ourselves crazy) :hugs: I wake up to pee at least once if not twice a night and the last week to eat at some point between 2-4am. It's SOOO annoying but I wake up starving and I can't ignore it cause the nausea sets in if I do try to just sleep through itit sucks :( BUT hey there are worst symptoms to be had, right? Like that migraine!! I used to get them a lot and find that they try to creep on now that I'm pg as well. I am quick to take acetaminophen as soon as one starts as to prevent it from going full blown migraine but it really really sucks. I hate migraines. Headaches are a common symptom of early pregnancy as part of the adjustment to the hormones. Sorry you got one :hugs:

*babysa* - don't ever think of sharing your fears with us as a burden!!! That's what we're all here forSUPPORT :hugs: Is there a OB/GYN you can go see? I agree that a GP isn't as experienced in u/s and probably doesn't have the best equipment either. Apparently placental lakes are very common (I have one) at this early on and when they 'go away' you get some brown spotting. SO I bet it's something like that!!! I'm waiting for my spotting to come. But I would definitely try to see a GYN for your follow up rather than your GP. Most importantly, try to calm down. I know it's easy to say and hard to do, but stress is terrible for the embryo so do whatever you need to do to keep your mind off of it all and just relax. My best friend had spotting from about 5 weeks to 6.5 weeksevery day! And then it stopped and she's at 10 weeks nowso it really is common :hugs:


AFM, feeling ok today. Not much appetite although last night I was crazy hungry and had 3 servings at dinner. Nausea is tolerable, not good but not bad either. I think I might have a cold sore on the side of my nose...NEVER ever had that before. I've had them on my lip once a winter but supposedly pregnant women are more susceptible to them :shrug: Just my luck to already start getting them! It's still summer :cry: Yay for being pregnant! :dohh:


----------



## sam79

MrsChezek said:


> *sam79* - hi and welcome! :hi: what is you due date so I can add you to the list :flower:
> 
> *joey* - yeah I can't believe it's 8 weeks alreadyand that's it's been 4 weeks since my BFP! I can't say that the time flew by though :haha: It's kind of dragging along!! But I can't believe I've survived to the 8 week mark - that I survived the nausea and that the noodlebug is still with me.
> 
> *Breezy* - I've just been going braless whenever at home and suffering through the bra wear when out and about or in company. I have a couple bra tank top pj tops that I've been test driving and they are pretty goodbut they are super loose of course so I'm not sure how much support their going to give in the end!!!! The nausea is a bit better today than it was Sat night until last night so I'm trying to take advantage and get some stuff done and eat some nutritious food. I lost another half a pound from last week's doc appointment :nope:
> 
> 
> SO, I had my 8 week ultrasound today but once again, I was dated 3 days back so noodle bug's size is at 7w4d. (S)he looked good, grew as should and the heart rate went up to 150. However, the little placental "lake" of blood that was hanging out in my uterus is now a bit of a sea :cry: The doc says it's fine and that we shouldn't worry but of course I'm a bit nervous. Now I'm having second thoughts about telling our parents next week. I guess we'll see how it progresses over the week. The hope is that as the embryo grows it will need more room and it's sac will push the lake out my cervix with some bleeding. I just hope it doesn't continue to grow.
> 
> Attached is my picture - it's not a good one because much time was spent examining the blood lake and we didn't want to disturb things for too long. FX this will all work out still!
> 
> The nausea today so far isn't too bad. I was able to eat a bowl of cereal for breakfast and a bagel with cream cheese for lunch. I bought ice pops in an attempt to hydrate more and the doc gave me the thumb up on drinking as much coke as I need to keep my stomach happy. Not too crazy about this idea but I guess I'll use it as necessary to burp. It's the only thing that works!!! :wacko:
> 
> Also, I was told to back off on using salicylic acid acne products just in case and to not use sulfur containing products (my esthetician recommended Dermalogica's concealing spot treatment with sulfur and zinc oxide since I didn't want benzoyl peroxide, makes me question her knowledge). Of course, still no sex because of the placental lake. I just hope my Noodlebug stays healthy and continues to grow. I'll do my best to get by all the symptoms with minimal intervention.

Hi MrsC, I'm due on Jan 26, 2013.
Sorry to hear about your concerns with your little bean. Glad to hear that your Dr. doesn't seemed to worried about which hopefully means that your Noodlebug is safe and sound.


----------



## Breezy81

*Joey* Migraines are no bueno! :nope: I haven't had one in years but I've been getting frequent headaches lately, which is usual too. Cold packs on my head work wonders. I hope you get to feeling better. How exciting you only have to wait a few more weeks for your scan now. :thumbup:

*MD* We are so excited, we meet the interior decorator Thursday A.M. They start framing next week already. All my symptoms had disappeared the last few days until today, I'm at home sick today, that's how bad they are. Hang in there! :winkwink:

*babysa* I had alot of the first few weeks totally freaked me out. My doc told me as long as it's brown it's old blood. Take it easy girl. I'll be thinking of you! You ALWAYS have us to vent to. :hugs: 

*Chezek* I'm so happy you have decided to use your positive energy. By the sound of your doctor he would have told you if there was reason to be concerned. The bagel was yummy! :haha: No lamb curry, thank goodness! I don't feel well enough to hit up the store right now. Stick a piece of ice on your nose until it hurts so bad it numb. It will go away fast. I get them horrible all the time! That's the only thing that works for me.

afm The u/s was odd. It was a third party this time (it won't be in the future). They wouldn't let me see it, we didn't get to hear the heart beat and she didn't give us the results. I have to wait until tomorrow. However, she did tell us the heartbeat is 111, there is only 1 (my doctor was concerned) and I'm measuring right at 6 weeks 2 days (as of yesterday). The cramping had completely left my mind as it was only a few minutes and the doc on call told me it's normal so when my doc called I was a little surprised. I haven't has any since then or symptoms until today. Whew! I feel like I want on a week long drinking spree and decided to stop. I can't find any other way to describe it other than that. :shrug:
O yes and the nurse assured me yesterday that next Friday (coming up quick) we will get to hear the heartbeat and see the baby. I can't wait! 

Hope everyone is doing great. So thankful to have all of you to share this experience with. :friends:


----------



## babysa

Thank you for all your kind words of support. I have been having more blood spotting but still no cramps or anything that makes a miscarriage obvious, so I am going to a specialist sonographer for a scan at 4pm today to get some answers. Really praying for a miracle!

Breezy, so glad that your cramps were only short lived and that all is well with your little bean. So odd that they dont show you anything, but exciting that you have another scan so soon.

Mrs. Chez, good for you not worrying about the placental lake, I always think if the docs not worried, there's no reason for us to be. We have enough worries as it is.

MD, Don't stress about your symptoms disappearing, totally normal for them to come and go. When have you booked your scan for?

Joey, Sorry to hear about the migraine! Hope you are feeling better now.

Sportysgirl, thanks, I am getting lots of rest. Just been hanging around the house in my jammies and gown since Monday lunch time.

Well ladies, will update you after my scan. Sooo nervous!


----------



## Joey1979

babysa said:


> Thank you for all your kind words of support. I have been having more blood spotting but still no cramps or anything that makes a miscarriage obvious, so I am going to a specialist sonographer for a scan at 4pm today to get some answers. Really praying for a miracle!
> 
> Breezy, so glad that your cramps were only short lived and that all is well with your little bean. So odd that they dont show you anything, but exciting that you have another scan so soon.
> 
> Mrs. Chez, good for you not worrying about the placental lake, I always think if the docs not worried, there's no reason for us to be. We have enough worries as it is.
> 
> MD, Don't stress about your symptoms disappearing, totally normal for them to come and go. When have you booked your scan for?
> 
> Joey, Sorry to hear about the migraine! Hope you are feeling better now.
> 
> Sportysgirl, thanks, I am getting lots of rest. Just been hanging around the house in my jammies and gown since Monday lunch time.
> 
> Well ladies, will update you after my scan. Sooo nervous!

Goodluck-hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## Breezy81

GL *babysa* I will be praying for you today. [-o&lt;


----------



## sam79

Babysa - GL with the scan. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## MD1223

GL with the scan *babysa*! Praying for you too. 

I had one a little before 8 wks and we have our next one a week from tomorrow. A week - yay! 

*Breezy* - glad your scan went well! That is strange about them not letting you see it, but at least you got some answers. :thumbup: Excited for you that you get to go back next week too and get the real deal! Ugh - Im sorry you are so sick. Hope it goes away soon. :hugs:

*MrsC* - glad you are staying positive! :thumbup: Doing the studio alone but my DH will help where he can. 

Alrighty, headed out for the night. Oh, and traveling the rest of this week; so, may disappear for a little while. Im sure I'll still lurk - just may be diffy to write back right away. 

:hug:


----------



## MrsChezek

*Breezy* - Yay for everything being ok! Weird that you couldn't see it but at least you got some answers :hugs: sorry the damned ms got ya :hugs: I'm having an ok day. I had several errands to run and that always makes me feel worse - to move and function feels like running a marathon :nope: How exciting to be meeting with the interior decorator already!!! Cannot wait to see the finished product :happydance: And I never heard of the ice remedy! I always get some lysine cream and if I catch it early enough, it doesn't get too bad. This time though, I kept thinking it was maybe a pimple or something as I've never had one on the side of my nose! 

*babysa* - good luck with your scan! Hope it's all good :hugs:

AFM, I had a bit of a freak out this morning. I went out last night to dinner and ate some babaganoush not thinking anything could be wrong with it. After dinner, I felt really ill but figured I ate more than I have been lately. However, 5 hours later I still felt ill - full and nauseated, like my body was refusing to digest the dinner. I could't throw up - I suck at that just like burping. So eventually I just went to bed and had to sleep propped up all night. Woke up this morning still kind of ill with no appetite so I consulted dr. google. Of course I found all this info on listeria being found in hummus which is similar to babaganoush so I totally freaked out. Eventually called my doc and his nurse assured me that if it was serious, I'd be vomiting, having diarrhea and major cramps. But I have to say I did cry&#8230;I was just SO frustrated cause I try so hard to eat well but there seem to be so many 'concerns' we have to avoid and I totally forgot to think about the fact that hummus needs to be refrigerated and if the restaurant keeps it out for too long, it can get bacteria. :shrug: I swear, I feel like I'm navigating a mine field every time I try to eat well. Today, I gave up and only had some bread and butter, potato chips and Coca Cola. NO way any of those can have anything wrong with them&#8230;but now I feel ill from eating too many potato chips :dohh: I swear, I can't win! :wacko:


----------



## ttc1st

Hi ladies,

Feels like I haven't been here for ages, looks like I have missed so much.
Welcome to all the new comers congrats on your lil miracles.
Babysa- what a horrible ordeal to go through I hope it turns out to be nothing, hope your second scan was more reassuring. Fingers are crossed for you.
MrsC- seems like you can't catch a break with the sickness and now the placental lake. You must have one super strong bean in there to cause you so much grief. I totally understand the eating out, I am so paranoid about eating anything I don't cook myself. I went out for dinner last night and ate before I went then said "whoops I thought we were just catching up for a drink" they seemed to buy it. I had a lovely dinner of dry toast because I couldn't stomach anything else yesterday. Today has been pretty mild which usually means tomorrow will be hell, I think of you often when I feel sick and am so grateful I don't have it as bad sorry :-(
Breezy- Sorry about your cramping it's scary isn't it? I woke up the other morning to go toilet and noticed some cramping in my lower abdomen, thought it was gas again, got back into bed and bang the pain was so intense I thought for sure it was all over. Lasted for what seemes ages then just disappeared. Turns out I took too much metamucil lol!!! I was taking it daily in the morning and decided to try an extra glass after dinner. Dr took me off metamucil and on to something not so harsh and nothing since. 
Thats awful that they wouldn't show you the ultrasound, I hope your next one is better. At least they told you the heartbeat, would have been nice to see/hear it.

I have my first ultrasound on Saturday I'm so excited yet nervous I keep worrying we won't see a heartbeat then I tell myself if there wasn't a heartbeat I wouldn't feel so sick. I'm also worrying that there is more than 1. Don't get me wrong I'll be over the moon either way I'm just not prepared for 2 I'm having a hard enough time believing I am pregnant!! Twins runs very strongly in my family and my husbands and my hcg levels were very high so it wouldn't be unlikely. I guess it's better to find out now rather than later. 
For the ladies hating bra's I highly recommend the "Ah Bra" it is perfect it's almost like not wearing a bra but you still get the support. I sleep in one too cause my boobs get sore if I toss and turn too much.
Well ladies I hope you and your beans are all well I am off to bed it's been a while since I've made it past 9.30 pm.


----------



## MrsChezek

Thx *ttc1st*! I forgot about those bras...I read about them months ago when I was TTC. I'll try to hit up a store and grab some today. I believe Bed, Bath & Beyond carries them in the US :thumbup:

AFM, an ok day so far. Not much appetite and the nausea isn't debilitating. Long day though of errands, appts and hanging out with my parents, who don't know. I hate hiding this from them!!! DH's mom comes into town on next Wed so we'll tell them all in about a week. CANNOT WAIT. :coffee:


----------



## Breezy81

Well ladies, I haven't been able to read and catch up yet but just wanted to let you know they have discovered what is causing the cramping. I have a cyst on my ovary. So I have another u/s scheduled next Tuesday and Friday next week. I'll check in with you guys in a little bit once I get caught up at work.


----------



## babysa

Hi Ladies,
Just to update you...unfortunately sad news on my side. I went for my 2nd scan with the specialist and he searched and searched and eventually concluded the following: he could see the sac, but he didn't like where it had implanted as it is very low which is an area of low blood supply so the embryo wasn't able to get enough nutrients etc from my blood supply so stopped growing. He couldn't find any signs of life ie. heartbeat and the size of the embryo vs the size of the sac didn't add up and the embryo looked like it was being drawn toward the edges of the sac which isn't a good sign. Obviously paired together with my bleeding and cramps means I am busy miscarrying. We are devastated, especially after our year long wait for this baby. I have been advised to just let nature take its course as it's so early I will probably just continue bleeding for a while. They dont recommend a d&c as that can cause problems with your endometrial lining. 
Very sad to share this news with you ladies, but I suppose these things happen and maybe it's for a reason. I am just greatful that I know that we are fertile and able to conceive naturally and glad that this happened very early rather than later.
Thank you all for your support. And I wish you all well on this beautiful journey. I will hopefully be back to join this group again soon. But for now it's goodbye.
xxx


----------



## sportysgirl

babysa said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just to update you...unfortunately sad news on my side. I went for my 2nd scan with the specialist and he searched and searched and eventually concluded the following: he could see the sac, but he didn't like where it had implanted as it is very low which is an area of low blood supply so the embryo wasn't able to get enough nutrients etc from my blood supply so stopped growing. He couldn't find any signs of life ie. heartbeat and the size of the embryo vs the size of the sac didn't add up and the embryo looked like it was being drawn toward the edges of the sac which isn't a good sign. Obviously paired together with my bleeding and cramps means I am busy miscarrying. We are devastated, especially after our year long wait for this baby. I have been advised to just let nature take its course as it's so early I will probably just continue bleeding for a while. They dont recommend a d&c as that can cause problems with your endometrial lining.
> Very sad to share this news with you ladies, but I suppose these things happen and maybe it's for a reason. I am just greatful that I know that we are fertile and able to conceive naturally and glad that this happened very early rather than later.
> Thank you all for your support. And I wish you all well on this beautiful journey. I will hopefully be back to join this group again soon. But for now it's goodbye.
> xxx

So sorry to hear your sad news. I will be thinking of you and will say a prayer. I hope you have a supportive OH and family to help you through.

Take care of yourself. :kiss:


----------



## MrsChezek

*Breezy* - oh no! I'm sorry to hear about the cyst. How will that affect the pregnancy? Would they try to remove it? I'm really sorry you have to go through this :hugs:

*babysa* - I'm sorry to hear of your sad news :hugs: My heart goes out to you and your family. I'm glad you were able to get the second scan and get an answer though. I'm also glad you are hopeful and going to continue trying. I too hope to have you back in this group soon. Take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## Joey1979

babysa said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just to update you...unfortunately sad news on my side. I went for my 2nd scan with the specialist and he searched and searched and eventually concluded the following: he could see the sac, but he didn't like where it had implanted as it is very low which is an area of low blood supply so the embryo wasn't able to get enough nutrients etc from my blood supply so stopped growing. He couldn't find any signs of life ie. heartbeat and the size of the embryo vs the size of the sac didn't add up and the embryo looked like it was being drawn toward the edges of the sac which isn't a good sign. Obviously paired together with my bleeding and cramps means I am busy miscarrying. We are devastated, especially after our year long wait for this baby. I have been advised to just let nature take its course as it's so early I will probably just continue bleeding for a while. They dont recommend a d&c as that can cause problems with your endometrial lining.
> Very sad to share this news with you ladies, but I suppose these things happen and maybe it's for a reason. I am just greatful that I know that we are fertile and able to conceive naturally and glad that this happened very early rather than later.
> Thank you all for your support. And I wish you all well on this beautiful journey. I will hopefully be back to join this group again soon. But for now it's goodbye.
> xxx

Such sad news. I will be thinking of you and hopefully see you back on here soon :hugs: xx


----------



## Breezy81

*Babysa* I am so sorry to hear that. We will be here for you when you get back! I'm glad you are seeing something positive out of your heartbreak. :hugs: 

*Chezek* Did you get a new bra/bras yet? I am going to have to do something if this gets much worse. Whew! Did your mom notice anything different about you? I know you mentioned she could always tell if something was wrong......You finally starting to feel better? My co-worker just had her baby today and she had the worst m/s I've ever seen in my life, I held her hair for her on a daily basis, it was AWFUL, anyways....she had a girl. She played into the wives tale. :winkwink:

*ttc* That happened to me years ago with metamucil, how funny! 
What are you taking instead? Hope tomorrow goes well. I would have loved to have had twins but only 1. They run in our family plus I did clomid so it increased but in reality 1 is all I can handle right now :thumbup:

*MD* can't wait until this time next week, you'll have pics to share and I'll be going into to get mine! Hurry up weekend and week let's get to Thursday next week! 

afm We are going in again for one of the u/s and sono we don't get to see on Tuesday afternoon. They are going to take another look at the cyst and see where we go from here. Our best option is it shrinking on it's own [-o&lt; if not they will see how fast it's growing and go from there. Worst case is it forces the baby out or it's growing super fast and I will have to deal with the pain until the 2nd tri. So really it can go either way. 

I can't wait until next Friday......time is ticking by :coffee:
If all goes well Tuesday we are debating telling my dh daughter Thursday and taking her with us to hear the h/b Friday....I just keep battling. I will only be 8 weeks and not out of the clear yet....What do you ladies thinK?


----------



## preg_pilot

babysa - I´m so sorry. :hugs:


Breezy81 - maybe 8 weeks is a little early? At least here it would be, but our equipment seems to be sadly outdated.


----------



## sam79

babysa - I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. :hugs:

Breezy - I really hope the cyst shrinks on its own as I've heard they can be quite painful. fx'd for you. GL with your scan next Friday.

MrsC - It must be so hard keeping your pregnancy from your parents. My parents knew early on because they knew when certain things were happening in regards to our fertility treatment. They were sworn to absolute secrecy until we had our 12 wk scan. I'm sure they will be over the moon when you tell them this week. :D


----------



## ttc1st

babysa said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just to update you...unfortunately sad news on my side. I went for my 2nd scan with the specialist and he searched and searched and eventually concluded the following: he could see the sac, but he didn't like where it had implanted as it is very low which is an area of low blood supply so the embryo wasn't able to get enough nutrients etc from my blood supply so stopped growing. He couldn't find any signs of life ie. heartbeat and the size of the embryo vs the size of the sac didn't add up and the embryo looked like it was being drawn toward the edges of the sac which isn't a good sign. Obviously paired together with my bleeding and cramps means I am busy miscarrying. We are devastated, especially after our year long wait for this baby. I have been advised to just let nature take its course as it's so early I will probably just continue bleeding for a while. They dont recommend a d&c as that can cause problems with your endometrial lining.
> Very sad to share this news with you ladies, but I suppose these things happen and maybe it's for a reason. I am just greatful that I know that we are fertile and able to conceive naturally and glad that this happened very early rather than later.
> Thank you all for your support. And I wish you all well on this beautiful journey. I will hopefully be back to join this group again soon. But for now it's goodbye.
> xxx

I am so so sorry. My thoughts are with you. Hope to see you back soon. Take care xxx


----------



## ttc1st

Breezy81 said:


> *Babysa* I am so sorry to hear that. We will be here for you when you get back! I'm glad you are seeing something positive out of your heartbreak. :hugs:
> 
> *Chezek* Did you get a new bra/bras yet? I am going to have to do something if this gets much worse. Whew! Did your mom notice anything different about you? I know you mentioned she could always tell if something was wrong......You finally starting to feel better? My co-worker just had her baby today and she had the worst m/s I've ever seen in my life, I held her hair for her on a daily basis, it was AWFUL, anyways....she had a girl. She played into the wives tale. :winkwink:
> 
> *ttc* That happened to me years ago with metamucil, how funny!
> What are you taking instead? Hope tomorrow goes well. I would have loved to have had twins but only 1. They run in our family plus I did clomid so it increased but in reality 1 is all I can handle right now :thumbup:
> 
> *MD* can't wait until this time next week, you'll have pics to share and I'll be going into to get mine! Hurry up weekend and week let's get to Thursday next week!
> 
> afm We are going in again for one of the u/s and sono we don't get to see on Tuesday afternoon. They are going to take another look at the cyst and see where we go from here. Our best option is it shrinking on it's own [-o&lt; if not they will see how fast it's growing and go from there. Worst case is it forces the baby out or it's growing super fast and I will have to deal with the pain until the 2nd tri. So really it can go either way.
> 
> I can't wait until next Friday......time is ticking by :coffee:
> If all goes well Tuesday we are debating telling my dh daughter Thursday and taking her with us to hear the h/b Friday....I just keep battling. I will only be 8 weeks and not out of the clear yet....What do you ladies thinK?

I'm taking Benefibre now, it does the job and has far less side effects I love that I'm not bloated all the time.
My scan was this morning and it was amazing, only one bub they put my date forward to the 10th of March making me 8 weeks tomorrow. We saw the heartbeat which was the most magical thing I've even seen. 
I hope things go well with your cyst, fingers crossed it sorts itself out and you don't have to put up with too much pain.


----------



## MrsChezek

*Breezy* - I'll be praying for you that the cyst shrinks. Everything crossed!! :hugs: I tried on a bunch of bras like the ah bra but they all bug me&#8230;ideally I'd need something without a band which is IMPOSSIBLE. The band pressing in the area between and below my boobs is what makes me more nauseated. I'm contemplating building some slings out of bandages :haha: I have been feeling better as far as nausea but I have been feeling weak and lightheaded :nope: Yesterday, DH had to come pick me up from the mall cause after an hour of shopping I got blurry vision and lightheaded and couldn't drive back home! I'm a bit more worried about that as there are such more dangerous implications to that than feeling ill and throwing up. I'm refusing to drive anywhere for now :shrug:

8 weeks is early. My doc claims that most things that go wrong happen either early (ectopic, wrong placement, etc) or are in the 8-9 week period but that because of no scanning until 12 weeks, most women don't find out right away unless they bleed. Which is why I'm waiting until 9 weeks to tell our parents. But in the end, it's up to you!

*sam79* - if I tell my parents, I'm pretty much telling my WHOLE family (aunts, cousins, great aunts, etc). They wouldn't be able to keep their mouths shut and they'd tell one or two people who would then do the same and pretty much within 48 hours everyone would know. SO, I have to keep it to myself&#8230;which of course I hate! But I don't want to have to tell hundreds of family members if anything goes awry.


AFM, still light headed and have headache but I didn't sleep well. I have a bachelorette party tonight and I have been stressing about it since yesterday afternoon. I'm worried I'll drive to the dinner and then not be able to drive back home if I get blurry vision again or if I'm just too damn tired. The festivities start at 7:30pm which is when my exhaustion kicks in&#8230;by 9 I am useless. SO I finally decided to tell the bride that I'm pg and that I might not make it. She was very supportive (and excited for me) so I feel better. I'm 90% sure I am not going to go. They are going to see Magic Mike about 20 minutes away from me this afternoon so I plan to do that part only. I feel bad and mostly sad as I was really looking forward to this since it was planned back in May. But I know it's best for me not to go&#8230;my nausea has definitely decreased since yesterday morning which of course has me worrying about that damn placental lake&#8230;I can't wait until Fall when I'm more happily pregnant :thumbup: [and if this craziness of worry and discomfort continues past the first tri, don't tell me cause I need something to look forward to!!! :dohh:]


----------



## MrsChezek

*ttc1st* - I somehow missed your post on this page! YAY for heartbeat and being moved forward! How nice is that...you just skipped several days of pregnancy :hugs: And I'm glad your fear of twins is now over and you get to focus on kicking things off with one. I agree that kicking off with twins must be totally like being thrown in the deep end of the pool!! I'd love to have twins next to just get the numbers in faster...don't want to do this too many times considering how bad I've felt!!!!


----------



## ttc1st

MrsChezek said:


> *ttc1st* - I somehow missed your post on this page! YAY for heartbeat and being moved forward! How nice is that...you just skipped several days of pregnancy :hugs: And I'm glad your fear of twins is now over and you get to focus on kicking things off with one. I agree that kicking off with twins must be totally like being thrown in the deep end of the pool!! I'd love to have twins next to just get the numbers in faster...don't want to do this too many times considering how bad I've felt!!!!

I was very happy not to get put back that's for sure the faster I get through this first trimester the better!! 
My sister has 21 month old twin girls and they are gorgeous, I think it would be better to have twins 1st time round as you'd have nothing to compare it to :winkwink: 
I hope your feeling better soon you poor thing, I bought some carob coated ginger today hoping that will give me some relief my nausea seems to be getting worse. Hopefully it goes away once your past 12 weeks.


----------



## MrsChezek

How is everyone doing? So quiet on here :coffee:

I'm off to my next scan in a bit...I'm nervous about how things have progressed with that placental lake. I haven't had any spotting so I don't believe it will be gone :nope: but hopefully everything is still good. Be back in a couple hours...xx


----------



## Breezy81

AAAhhhhh Monday....we meet again. :wacko:
Thank you to all of you for your well wishes on this cyst. I'm certainly wishing for the the best tomorrow. [-o&lt;

Hope everyone had a nice weekend, I'm not ready to be back in the swing of things. Plus I'm totally nervous about telling my male boss today. I have to leave tomorrow (which is my buisest day of the month) for my u/s to check out the cyst then Friday at nooon for my acutal first doctors appointment :happydance: So dh (which works with me) and I discussed it and I'm going to tell him today. 

*Chezek* Good luck on your scan today. Did you diziness subside? That is scary. Did you make it to the party? 

*ttc* Benefiber does work well, that's what I take now too. Congrat on the new due date and only 1 bub :happydance:

*MD* Only a few more days left to wait? How are you hanging in there?

We have decided to wait to tell my step daughter, it's just killing us both but we know the best thing is waiting. We are going to get her a shirt and by then we will be able to walk threw our house, they start framing today....and we will just say here is your room and here is your baby brother or sisters room and let her figure it out on her own. 

Holy acne btw....I feel like a teenager again. :haha:


----------



## MrsChezek

Good luck tomorrow *Breezy*! :hugs: I totally had crazy acne the last few weeks but it seems to have gone away the last 4 days...I'm not complaining of course but it was one of my worries since the nausea got better as well. 

Fortunately, doc appt confirmed that everything looks great - placental lake ALL GONE - so there is nothing to worry about anymore. I'm sooooo happy. It's like I can finally let myself believe that I am preggers. I know there are still risks and I'm not quite out of the first trimester worry but it just feels so good to look all normal in the uterus :thumbup: Heartbeat was strong at 176 and we even so the little bean wiggle!!! It was awesome. I'm super happy and much more optimistic about everything. I have pictures but haven't scanned them yet...das all to report from my end.

Oh and I was able to stomach a cheeseburger today! With lettuce and tomatoes and pickles...VERY proud of myself...such progress!!! The drinking is still a big issue...and speaking of which, I'm off to make myself a glass of lemonade...

:hug: to all!!!!


----------



## MD1223

babysa said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just to update you...unfortunately sad news on my side. I went for my 2nd scan with the specialist and he searched and searched and eventually concluded the following: he could see the sac, but he didn't like where it had implanted as it is very low which is an area of low blood supply so the embryo wasn't able to get enough nutrients etc from my blood supply so stopped growing. He couldn't find any signs of life ie. heartbeat and the size of the embryo vs the size of the sac didn't add up and the embryo looked like it was being drawn toward the edges of the sac which isn't a good sign. Obviously paired together with my bleeding and cramps means I am busy miscarrying. We are devastated, especially after our year long wait for this baby. I have been advised to just let nature take its course as it's so early I will probably just continue bleeding for a while. They dont recommend a d&c as that can cause problems with your endometrial lining.
> Very sad to share this news with you ladies, but I suppose these things happen and maybe it's for a reason. I am just greatful that I know that we are fertile and able to conceive naturally and glad that this happened very early rather than later.
> Thank you all for your support. And I wish you all well on this beautiful journey. I will hopefully be back to join this group again soon. But for now it's goodbye.
> xxx

I'm so sorry Babysa. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your husband during this time. I know it is difficult to think about the positive right now, but that is very good news that you can conceive naturally. After my very early miscarriage in April, my doctor told me that you are often very fertile in the next two to three months and that certainly was the case for us. I hope to see you back here very soon. :hugs:


----------



## MD1223

Yay! *MrsC *- so glad the placental lake is gone and that you had such an awesome scan! And, glad you are feeling so much better! I had that same dizzy thing you had the other day yesterday. Scared me like crazy. We had just flown home from a trip to visit the family and I started to feel weak and got all shaky. It felt so scary that I started crying. :dohh: I felt much better after drinking and eating something but it wasn't like I had gone very long without food. It was weird. 

Sorry you might have to miss the bachelorette party. I think it is good you told your friend, though. I am sure she is so excited for you and completely understands. Still not fun to have to miss out.

*Sam and Mrs C* - We have told so many people already for one reason or another. Whoops. I can't keep a secret. But we are going to start telling all after our appt this week. Except for work - keeping that under wraps a little bit longer. My fam is the same way - we told immediate family early on and it turns out my mom has been freely sharing the news! Mom! Oh well. 

*Breezy* - Im glad you found out where the pain was coming from. I hope that cyst shrinks quickly. Thinking about you. I'm holding up - not feeling as anxious as last week. Now I am just excited to see the little stinker again! I can't wait! So close now. I will defy post pics - you too. *MrsC* - we definitely want to see yours when you get the chance to upload them. Anyone else have new scan pics? 

Me too - acne like crazy! Well, that is actually starting to get better, but (TMI) gas is getting worse! :( My hubs is not loving that. Whoops. :haha: I can't help it - if I try to control it my stomach hurts so badly. 

*ttc1st* - yumm - carob coated ginger. I need to find me some of those (even though Im not really nauseous anymore). Twin girls - how adorable! I thought I wanted twins but was actually unexpectedly relieved to find out there is just one. Twins would be so much work! That said, I still think they would be fun. Maybe as my last two - when my first two are a little older (we want four - we'll see). And, congrats on the great scan and heartbeat! 

I hope you are all doing well. :hug:


----------



## Breezy81

MrsChezek said:


> Good luck tomorrow *Breezy*! :hugs: I totally had crazy acne the last few weeks but it seems to have gone away the last 4 days...I'm not complaining of course but it was one of my worries since the nausea got better as well.
> 
> Fortunately, doc appt confirmed that everything looks great - placental lake ALL GONE - so there is nothing to worry about anymore. I'm sooooo happy. It's like I can finally let myself believe that I am preggers. I know there are still risks and I'm not quite out of the first trimester worry but it just feels so good to look all normal in the uterus :thumbup: Heartbeat was strong at 176 and we even so the little bean wiggle!!! It was awesome. I'm super happy and much more optimistic about everything. I have pictures but haven't scanned them yet...das all to report from my end.
> 
> Oh and I was able to stomach a cheeseburger today! With lettuce and tomatoes and pickles...VERY proud of myself...such progress!!! The drinking is still a big issue...and speaking of which, I'm off to make myself a glass of lemonade...
> 
> :hug: to all!!!!

WWWHHHHOOOOOO :wohoo: So happy the lake is gone, what a relief! 

Thank you, too bad I don't get the results until Thursday :growlmad:
But Friday we get to hear the heartbeat, hard to believe I'll be a day shy of 8 weeks already. 

I had a cheeseburger today for lunch too. I don't know what it is about us and food. Enjoy it while you can :winkwink:

Told the boss, he is super happy for us and I'm so thankful that he is understanding about me needing a lot of x-tra time off for doctors appointments and such. I can honestly say I love my job :thumbup:

*MD* I don't know which is worse acne or gas :haha:

Post your pictures ladies! I can't wait until I can post mine......:coffee:


----------



## MrsChezek

*Breezy* - I'm so glad your boss was not only supportive but also excited!! That's greatreally lucky to have that :flower: We do seem to be on the same food schedule! :haha: Not the best lunch choice but it sounded appealing so I went for it!!! I got extra lettuce and extra tomato to make myself feel better :winkwink: 

*MD* - I'm kind of gassy now that you mentioned itbut it was mostly just yesterday. Today hasn't been as badso I'll see if this is a new trend moving forward :dohh: My nausea is deffy much more manageable than it wasit's worse at times and better at others. I can handle that :thumbup: 

OK here are my scan picsas you can see not a placental lake in sight on the zoomed out one and the yolk sac is just above the 'other' sac (forget the name!!). And on the zoomed in one you can't see much but you can see I'm measuring only at 8w4d today. Tada! Exciting times :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







w9_overview.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 6









w9_closeup.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sportysgirl

MrsChezek said:


> *Breezy* - I'm so glad your boss was not only supportive but also excited!! That's greatreally lucky to have that :flower: We do seem to be on the same food schedule! :haha: Not the best lunch choice but it sounded appealing so I went for it!!! I got extra lettuce and extra tomato to make myself feel better :winkwink:
> 
> *MD* - I'm kind of gassy now that you mentioned itbut it was mostly just yesterday. Today hasn't been as badso I'll see if this is a new trend moving forward :dohh: My nausea is deffy much more manageable than it wasit's worse at times and better at others. I can handle that :thumbup:
> 
> OK here are my scan picsas you can see not a placental lake in sight on the zoomed out one and the yolk sac is just above the 'other' sac (forget the name!!). And on the zoomed in one you can't see much but you can see I'm measuring only at 8w4d today. Tada! Exciting times :happydance:

Great pictures. So pleased that your lake has gone!

I am feeling more nauseous this week and so shattered! Really missing my hubby (who is away for 6 weeks). Mum and sister came today for a visit, will be here at least a week, so great to have some company and support. xx


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsC - it's so good to hear that everything is alright with your little bean :)
Gorgeous pictures :D

I had my second midwife appointment today.
She told me I can definitely plan on a homebirth, :D the only thing I might need to give up is the lotusbirth, as the midwife needs to take blood from the chord to find out the baby's bloodtype.


----------



## sam79

MrsC - So glad to here that the placental lake has gone and you are able to relax and enjoy your pregnancy now. Great pictures too by the way.

Breezy- It such a relief when you tell your boss and all goes well. I also told my principal etc. this week and they all took it much better then I was expecting. Now I'm just waiting to find out how much maternity leave I am entitled to as I am not a permanent teacher yet.

preg_pilot - That's great that you are able to have a homebirth like you wanted.

I've also got bad acne ladies and am gassy (not as bad as in the beginning though). Sportygirl, my tiredness subsided a bit after week 11.


----------



## Breezy81

*Chezek* I LOVE the pics! 

*Sporty* Hang in there girl, good thing you have other support for the time being. 

*MD* Only 1 more day until your appointment :thumbup:, I can't wait to see the pictures!

*Pregpilot* How cool to get to have a home birth. They don't do that much around here. 

Our little blueberry is measuring right on time with a hb of 142 @ 7 weeks. I don't get my results on the cyst until we go for our first actual doctors appointment Friday and I am just counting down the minutes. We decided to wait to tell my dh daughter, it would destroy me if something happened and we had to tell her so waiting is def. the best idea. We do have a plan though. They start framing our new house today and we are going to wait until they have the rooms done then do a walk through with her and say this is where your room will be and this is where the babies room will be. I'm very excited to incorporate the 2 new things coming in our lives together. 

I hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## Joey1979

Hello ladies!

*MrsC* love the pics so glad everything is progressing nicely! 
I am so jealous that you are all able to have so many scans and see your baby!! Just wanted to ask all your advice - DH and I have decided to pay for an early scan (can't wait until 12 weeks!!) but I don't know whether to have one done at 8 weeks or try and wait until 9? What do you think???? 

xx


----------



## preg_pilot

I feel very lucky indeed.
The policy in my country is actually to not intervene at all, unless absolutely necessary.
If you do go to the hospital (which about 90% do), they try not to do an epidural, unless you insist on one. They almost never induce, unless something is wrong with the baby, and cesareans are only in emergencies.


----------



## MrsChezek

*preg_pilot* - sounds wonderful! I'm all about the option of meds and having doctor's standing by to deal with emergency situations but I so want this to be as natural as possible. I'm not daring enough to do a homebirth but that is why I chose a hospital with a birthing center so it feels more like home and they tend to be more natural in their choices and recommendations. I'm glad you are getting the option you want!

*Breezy* - GL tomorrow! Let us know how it goes...

*MD* - how did your appointment go? It was today, right?

*Joey*- I had my appt at 8.5 weeks and the bean wiggled around, had a nice strong heartbeat and I was pretty happy with that. I'm pretty sure you'd get the same thing at 8 and probably 9 as I doubt there is a big change in that one week! SO if you're dying to see your bean, I'd say go for 8 but if you are up for waiting, then go for 9 in case you are earlier than where your 1st day of period puts you, which was my case, so you'll know you're at least 8 weeks for sure :thumbup: 

AFM, finally told our parents last night and it was awesome! We took them out to dinner (DH's mom flew in yesterday evening) and at the end, when we asked for the 'check', the waitstaff brought out dessert with candles that said congratulations! Then we each handed our families a card that said Congratulations on the cover and when they opened it, there was a copy of our u/s and the words "Say hello to your future grandchild!" My parents totally teared up...it's their first. I just feel so much better not hiding it from my mom...

Otherwise, nausea is manageable still...still here of course but not too bad. I'm just very tired and feel kind of useless. Speaking of which, I think I'm going to go for a nap...


----------



## MD1223

Hi ladies. 

Just checking in very quickly to let you all know the scan went well today. Yay! It's so cute - seems to have really long legs. :) will post a pic tomorrow. 

Joey - I agree with MrsC. I had my first scan at 7w4d and we could see a lot but it was internal. If you can hold off until 9 wks you'll have less of a wait for the next appt which is nice. Go with whatever feels right to you. I don't think you can go wrong as long as they are doing an internal scan. 

MrsC - LOVE the scan pics. What a cute lil stinker. 

Btw, ladies, I take back my comment about acne being better. I currently have a big painful Z on my eyelid! Yes, my eyelid! Ever heard of such a thing - never had this before. It's terrible and so random. 

Alright, ladies. Hope all are well. I'm exhausted so going to call it a night. 

Breezy - excited for your appt tomorrow. Can't wait to see pics! 

:hug:


----------



## ttc1st

I love all the scan photos on here I'll have to pull out my laptop and see if I can figure out how to put mine up. 
Mrs C great news on the lake disappearing you must be so relieved. How exciting for your parents I bet they were overjoyed what a lovely way to break the news too.
Sportysgirl wow 6 weeks that's tough my hubby is away a few nights most weeks I thought that was bad. Have you told a close friend that you can count on while he's away?
MD congrats the great scan not to sure what to say about the eyelid zit though ouch!! Everyone I think my acne is clearing up bam a new batch show up.:Breezy any news on the cyst? Hope the scan went well.

I had an appt with my dr today she set up appt's with the antenatal clinic there is an 8 week wait though and I got a referral for my 12 week scan so I'm starting to feel like I'm actually pregnant. 

I spent the last few days with my sister who's separating from her husband and out of the blue she says your pregnant I denied it but she wouldn't let it go so in the end I confessed I asked what gave it away and she said nothing I just had a feeling. The bond of a sister hey.

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## Joey1979

Hi, 
Glad I am not the only one with the acne - feel like a teenager again!!!!

I booked my scan - 18th August which will make me 8 weeks + 5 so should hopefully see something!! All I really want to see is a heartbeat and then we can tell our parents!!
I have my midwife appt nxt Wednesday so should get a date for a 12 week scan then too!! I just want to see something because at the moment I still don't feel it's actually happening. The only symptom I have is sore boobs (I am not complaining I really don't want to get sick!). 

Hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## MrsChezek

Yay, so it sounds like we're all in a good place :thumbup: 

Have a great weekend everyone! We're off to the shore house again. I'm planning to read and do nothing all weekend :happydance:

:hug: to each of you!!!


----------



## sportysgirl

ttc1st said:


> I love all the scan photos on here I'll have to pull out my laptop and see if I can figure out how to put mine up.
> Mrs C great news on the lake disappearing you must be so relieved. How exciting for your parents I bet they were overjoyed what a lovely way to break the news too.
> Sportysgirl wow 6 weeks that's tough my hubby is away a few nights most weeks I thought that was bad. Have you told a close friend that you can count on while he's away?
> MD congrats the great scan not to sure what to say about the eyelid zit though ouch!! Everyone I think my acne is clearing up bam a new batch show up.:Breezy any news on the cyst? Hope the scan went well.
> 
> I had an appt with my dr today she set up appt's with the antenatal clinic there is an 8 week wait though and I got a referral for my 12 week scan so I'm starting to feel like I'm actually pregnant.
> 
> I spent the last few days with my sister who's separating from her husband and out of the blue she says your pregnant I denied it but she wouldn't let it go so in the end I confessed I asked what gave it away and she said nothing I just had a feeling. The bond of a sister hey.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day


Hey, yeah it is tough I could do with him hear to run around after me! 
I have a very good friend over the road who I have told and she is a great support. Halfway through the time hubby is away so now on the home straight! 

I have my first midwife appointment next Thursday. xxx


----------



## MD1223

*Joey* - don't worry about your lack of symptoms. I started feeling so much better at 8.5 weeks and haven't really had any big symptoms since (minus the acne, gas, etc. :blush:). I was nervous before my scan, but it turns out it didnt mean anything. All is good. Glad you have your scan booked and something to look forward to! 

*Breezy* - thinking about you. Can't wait for pics!

*sportysgirl* - I can't imagine DH being away for 6 weeks while Im pregnant - I am so needy right now. You poor thing. Glad you are half way through! And, glad you have support from friends and family. 

*ttc1st* - I can't believe your sister was able to tell. That's awesome. Love it. I hope she is doing ok - sorry she is going through a separation. Glad you gave her something exciting and fun to look forward to. :)

*pregpilot* - That is really neat about the natural births, etc. I feel like they push the epidural so much here in the US that I'm going to need to hire a doula to help talk me through whether I really want one or not. I'm not per se opposed to them, but if I can handle it (we'll see), I'd love to try to do it natural. Seems like labor and recovery are quicker. I'm also worried about the number of csections they do . . . especially, b/c my DH and his sister were big babies (over 9 lbs) and I'm afraid our baby will be big and they'll tell me I need a csection b/c my body cant handle it - well, then why did my body let it get so big? I really just hope it takes after me and my sibs and stays in the 6-7 lb range. ;)

What's everyone else thinking for birth plan?

*MrsC* - thanks for the great weekend wishes! You too! Enjoy your down time!

Ok, so here is the little peanut. Look at its cute lil froggy leg. :) So happy. :cloud9:

Oh, btw, remember when I thought I had gained 12 lbs already? Well, turns out the scale wasn't working properly. I haven't gained any weight. How crazy is that? For weeks, I've been wondering how I gained so much so fast. :dohh: Haha. 

I second MrsC - Hope everyone has a lovely weekend! Enjoy!
 



Attached Files:







Week 11 - 8.2.12.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsChezek

Yay! Love the froggy legs *MD*!!! :happydance: 

I'm so ravenous today...I keep eating and my tummy just keeps growling for more!!! :shrug: it would help if I found more foods appealing...I seem to be living off of toast with cheese :dohh:


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> Yay! Love the froggy legs *MD*!!! :happydance:
> 
> I'm so ravenous today...I keep eating and my tummy just keeps growling for more!!! :shrug: it would help if I found more foods appealing...I seem to be living off of toast with cheese :dohh:

I remember when that was me :)
I can finally eat more normal foods. I lived off salt crackers and toast with cheese for several weeks in the beginning.
It felt good, when I could finally go for 2-3 hours without needing to eat something.


----------



## MD1223

*Breezy* - how are you, lady? Did you have your appt on Friday? Hope all is great. 

How's everyone else feeling? I am feeling well. We ended up telling lots of friends on Friday night for DH's bday. It was fun getting to talk about it. We have our nuchal translucency scan on Friday. Praying all goes well. 

Well, just wanted to check in and say hi. Hope everyone is feeling good.


----------



## Breezy81

Hi Ladies! Sorry I've been MIA, work is hectic with taking time off for doctors appointments and decisions for our house. Plus all the 10+ hours of sleep I am needing a night, I haven't had much time to check in.

U/S went well on Friday! I actually have a pic of baby C, that once i figure out how to share I will. Cyst is COMPLETELY gone :happydance: Our doctor actually told us we could tell whoever we want too, my levels are good and babyC is buried in good so my chances are less than 3%. I'm not ready to tell everyone just yet though, we weren't able to hear the h/b yet even though we could see it. We are telling my sd this coming weekend and taking her with us for our next appointment 8/30. We don't get our next sono until 20weeks, this does not make me very happy :nope: I have officially gained 8lbs. already and can't wear any of my clothes :shrug: but doctor said everyone gains at different times and show earlier. (so much for keeping things a secret much longer) :dohh:

*Chezek* I bet your parents are excited! Mine were overjoyed and still are, they already bought a crib for their house :wacko: Toast and Cheese is yummy, always adding convo about food to make my hungry. :winkwink:

*Sporty* Hope you are hanging in there while dh is away. 

*Joey* Pretty much all I've had is sore bbs, no morning sickness but everything is going just fine. Hopefully we are the lucky ones all the way through this, it does happen:thumbup:


*ttc* It's funny how people can just tell isn't it, it's happened to me already and it seems to early for that. 

Everyone doing ok? I missed you all. Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## MD1223

Yay! Glad everything went well and that the cyst is gone! :happydance:

Can't wait to see the pic. Totally hear you on needing so much sleep. I went to bed at 9:30 last night! And, didnt get up until after 8. I don't know how preggers with kids do it. I guess we'll find out someday (hopefully).


----------



## MrsChezek

*MD* - let me know how your test goes on Friday! My doc wants me to go in for my first tri combined at 11 weeks which is 1 week and 2 days away. I might wait until I'm 12 weeks though. I like to be more in the middle of the 11-14 week time frame! (no rational reasoning just paranoia in case their measurements are off and 11 weeks would be a couple days too early I guess). Are you having just the nuchal trans or the whole kitten caboodle (+ bloodwork)?

*Breezy* - yay for the cyst being completely gone!!!! :wohoo: I'm so happy for you! And everything is looking great - such great news :hugs: Do post your pic when you can! And yes, I do talk a lot about food, don't I? I think it's because I'm so upset I can't eat everything I'd like to be eating - all the healthy stuff I used to enjoy!!! Hopefully soon


AFM, the nausea was back pretty bad the last 48 hours. I'm really hoping today will be a better day - FX! I really don't like feeling queasy all day. It sucks! I find I'm much more emotional about it nowI start to pout and cry to my DH who feels so bad! I just am so tired all the time and on top of that to feel not that great just drains me and turns me into a little baby myself :dohh: Well, I'll be 10 weeks in 2 days so I hope to be out of the nausea boat in another couple weekseverything crossed! Otherwise, I've been having some cramping/pulling/pinching in my lower abs the last 3 days - I think my uterus is expanding!! It doesn't feel great but it does mean baby is growing and that of course makes me happy :thumbup: We have our final u/s in this initial series today. I hope everything looks perfect and we can tell the rest of our immediate family - plan to tell DH's bro and sis and their families and my godmother (mom's only sister) and my dad's bro and sis. After that, I know the news will spread like wildfire throughout my family which is why we waited to tell them until this scan. We will wait to announce to all others until the 2nd trimesteror at least the end of the month which is when we're heading to Cali (where we used to live) for a week and it might be hard to cover it up to all our friends out there!!! But I'll be 12 weeks by then. Anyway, I'm ramblingI guess I should go make some more toast for my cheese :dohh: Trying to get some tea down my throat first as to rehydrate from the nightfun never ends! :winkwink:


----------



## preg_pilot

breezy - it´s great to hear that everything is working out for you :)

I hear ya on not fitting into any clothes. I can only fit into a skirt my mom lent me now. My work uniform doesn´t fit (I wear a stretch belt over the pants), but my shirt is about a quarter inch from not fitting around me anymore.


----------



## ttc1st

Hey ladies how you all feeling? Hopefully there is a photo attached to this of my lil peanut at 8 weeks.

sportysgirl- glad to hear you have some support I don't think we've ever needed it more!! Good Luck with your midwife appointment let us know what to expect.

MD1223- your photo is adorable!! You must be overjoyed. 
I was pretty shocked about my sister guessing too, she made her first comment the day after I tested. We've always been close but this just blew me away.

Breezy- Excellent news on the cyct what a great relief for you.

preg_pilot- when did your ms subside?

I've been so up and down the past few days, yesterday I couldn't even keep down dry toast today I'm starving and can't eat enough but am scared to overdo it, my mum laughs at me cause I made her really sick when she was pregnant with me :haha: 
I just keep telling myself it's what peanut needs to grow strong, I'm growing my child inside me can life get any better? I honestly think I'd go crazy without any "symptoms" it's my way of knowing everything is ok. Maybe I'm crazy!! 

Only a couple more weeks and I can start sharing the news, anyone else finding it harder and harder to keep quiet???

Hope everyone is well, take care
 



Attached Files:







peanut 6.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## preg_pilot

ttc1st said:


> Hey ladies how you all feeling? Hopefully there is a photo attached to this of my lil peanut at 8 weeks.
> 
> sportysgirl- glad to hear you have some support I don't think we've ever needed it more!! Good Luck with your midwife appointment let us know what to expect.
> 
> MD1223- your photo is adorable!! You must be overjoyed.
> I was pretty shocked about my sister guessing too, she made her first comment the day after I tested. We've always been close but this just blew me away.
> 
> Breezy- Excellent news on the cyct what a great relief for you.
> 
> preg_pilot- when did your ms subside?
> 
> I've been so up and down the past few days, yesterday I couldn't even keep down dry toast today I'm starving and can't eat enough but am scared to overdo it, my mum laughs at me cause I made her really sick when she was pregnant with me :haha:
> I just keep telling myself it's what peanut needs to grow strong, I'm growing my child inside me can life get any better? I honestly think I'd go crazy without any "symptoms" it's my way of knowing everything is ok. Maybe I'm crazy!!
> 
> Only a couple more weeks and I can start sharing the news, anyone else finding it harder and harder to keep quiet???
> 
> Hope everyone is well, take care


Oh, it hasn´t :) I have some every day, but it has been getting less and less for the last 10 days or so.
And I´ve started telling everybody, so I can´t relate to keeping quiet. :hugs:


----------



## Breezy81

I am computer illiterate even worse than I thought. Can someone please tell me how to post me pic? I think it's pregnancy brain, I can not think!!!! :wacko:

They started framing our house yesterday and it should look like a house in a few days (if I don't ever figure out how to post a pic I can't share) It's starting to get overly exciting! Some many changes going on and so much to keep my brain busy, even though I can't seem to remember anything. 

I'm strongly hoping I'm going to be the lucky one with no ms. As funny as it sounds it kind of bums me out. Besides the bbs hurting and me having a belly I've never had before I don't feel very pregnant at all. If I didn't know better I would think we were having twins, I broke down and bought a pair of maternity jeans already :dohh: I went to a birthday party last night and everyone noticed, so much for hiding it anymore :nope: 

We are telling my sd this weekend. Can't wait :happydance:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Joey1979

Hello Ladies!! 

Glad to hear you are all doing ok! I had my first midwife appt today. I was a bit worried as didn't know what to expect but it went really well! She was lovely and I felt totally comfortable with her. She went through lots of stuff such as what food to eat etc, where I want to have the baby, what kind of care I want, discussed downs testing and took some blood. My next appt is booked for 6 weeks time! 

I still have no symptoms - except today I nearly passed out at work, very unlike me!!!! So maybe more symptoms than I thought!!

xx


----------



## preg_pilot

Hey guys.
Last workday today until the 19th of august :)
Going to Copenhagen tomorrow to meet up with my OH, looking forward to that.
I have to do some convincing, as he thinks a home birth is a very stupid thing to do...
I´ve been trying to send him some articles online to read, but as he isn´t doing that, I'm going to have to talk him into it.
I´ve found a wonderful midwife, who´s prepared to take me on. She has her own pool, is knowledgeable about hypnobirthing techniques and is prepared to do a lotus birth for me. She´ll just change her tactic a little bit, and draw blood from the placenta instead :D

My belly is getting kinda big (looks like I might be 4-5 months pregnant, instead of just over 3...
My work uniform has been undergoing some changes by my mom (she´s let out the seams in the back, and moved the clips on the front).
It just barely fit today, so I´m really sceptical that I´ll fit into it when I get back. But then I´ll have to go one more flight before I can replace it.
This should be interesting... hehe.


----------



## MrsChezek

*ttc1st* - look at your little bean! How cute :hugs: I'm sorry you're struggling with the ms but I love your attitude about it. Strong bean is a good sign indeed! My doc said that after 9 weeks, the chance of M/C is very low (something like 3% I believe) so he said to go ahead and tell folks. We decided to tell only immediate family and close friends for now and when we head to visit our old friends and neighbors in Cali end of month, we're going to tell everyone else. That will be about 12 weeks :thumbup: Can't wait!

*Breezy* - how super exciting!!! I hope you do post pics&#8230;I'm not sure how you post replies but at the bottom of this thread is a big white box with two buttons at the bottom - one says "Post Quick Reply" and the other "Go Advanced". If you click the go advanced, it takes you to another page where below the box where you type your text, one of the options is to 'manage attachments'. If you click on that, a window will pop up where you can select the file on your computer and upload it. Let me know if you need more in-depth directions! I want to see your bean :winkwink: I'd love to trade your belly for my nausea if you'd like :haha: I have NOTHING showing but feel terrible&#8230;I'm all about the trade. Just name the place! :winkwink:

*Joey* - yay for first appointment! Glad it went well :hugs: Are you drinking enough? I got dizzy and blurry vision from dehydration a couple weeks ago. But the doc said fainting is a big sign of pregnancy - it's how a lot of people find out they're preggers!!!

*preg_pilot* - yay for seeing OH! Have a safe trip :hugs: And GL on the convincing&#8230;I'm sure if he understands more about it and sees how important it is to you, he'll come around.


AFM, today was a better day than the last three so I'm happy with that. I'm just super tired. I ran some errands today without getting dizzy or blurry vision so that was another major success in my book :dohh: I'm eating better and I feel good about that but I've been (TMI) constipated the last few days (all that bread with cheese!!!!) and not sleeping well. Still not able to drink water but I've been able to put down a decent amount of light tea with lemon so I'll take it. I sure hope this stuff gets better in the next few weeks. I miss eating well and exercising. I am starting to feel gross. Oh and my acne came back with a vengeance the last 3 days too! Just in time for my friend's wedding this Friday&#8230;I'm going to look like a nice little teenager at puberty :haha: Alas&#8230;I don't plan on hiding the pregnancy though I'm not going to announce it&#8230;but if someone asks, I'll just admit to it. I am not up to the whole pretending to drink and everything is great shenanigans&#8230;too tired these days!


----------



## sam79

Great photo MD and ttc! It is so wonderful to see a healthy little bub developing in there.

Joey - like you I haven't had any m/s. So I'm just hoping that I'm one of the lucky ones. I feel it is my payoff for having some many difficulties getting to this point. I've just been really tired and had quite bad acne. I've also has a couple of times that if I've been standing too long talking to someone (particularly in the afternoon) I've started to feel rather faint and had to sit down for a little while.

preg_pilot - Enjoy your time with your OH. I'm sure you will be able to get him to agree to having a home birth when he understands why it is so important to you.

MrsC - sorry to hear you are still getting ms. Hopefully it will start to subside over the next couple of weeks. 

Breezy - I'm so glad to hear that the cyst has gone. That must be such a relief for you.


AFM I'm trying to get over a head cold at the moment that I have picked up from one of my students. So I'm feeling even more tired then ever. I had an appoint with my OB recently and was able to hear my babies heartbeat using a doppler which was really exciting as it was the first time I had heard it. I can see that I'm starting to get a bit of a bump but most other people hardly even notice. 

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## MrsChezek

How is everyone?

I've been SOOOO tired...it's crazy. I just want to lie down and sleep and when I do nap, I can barely get out of bed. When I make myself get up, I am just tired. I can't sleep all day!!! That's ridiculous :dohh: Otherwise, the nausea hasn't been too bad so I'm so glad for that. I still have little appetite but find myself hungry more - which of course sucks cause when I'm hungry, NOTHING sounds appealing :shrug: My poor DH is being so patient with me...I'm so grateful! :kiss:

I went to a wedding on Friday and that was a loooooong day. We left the house at 1pm as we had to stop by my parents house to drop off our dog for the night. The ceremony was at 3:30 - Catholic mass so it lasted an hour or so. Then, we went to check into our hotel so I got to rest for about 30 minutes. Then, I had to change and head to the reception which started at 6:30pm. I stayed out until 2am!!!! I was SHOCKED that I felt fine...I was tired but not nauseated or anything so I kept going with everyone else. I totally paid for it on Saturday though - I felt like I got hit by a Mack truck :dohh: Everything hurt and I was super tired and just didn't feel well at all. It was a very very long day. Today, I feel better. Actually went on a bike ride with DH which was very nice. Mostly, I'm just still really tired...I can't get myself to do anything. I feel like a lazy little brat. But I'll take that over all day nausea ANY DAY!

Hope you all had a great weekend! :hug: to all of you! :flower:


----------



## preg_pilot

chezek - I hope the tiredness goes away soon, and that MS stays away too :)

I just realized today, that my MS has been behaving extraordinarily well these last few days.
A little retching 1-2x per day, but nothing serious.

Hopefully it´ll go away completely soon.

My bump is popping, and it´s hilarious to see the difference from when I wake up in the morning, versus evenings when I´ve bloated out from food.
Looks like I´m 5 months pregnant in the evenings, versus 3 in the mornings.


----------



## MD1223

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. And, really hope the ms goes away very soon for all of you still dealing with it! I can't imagine. The short time I had it was more than long enough.

I had the Nuchal Translucency scan on Friday and all looks good. They have the follow up test around 16 weeks. I didn't realize there was a follow-up test. MrsC - it was an ultrasound and bloods. I did the bloods at home so that we could get immediate results. I had to prick myself! I just kept telling myself about how many kids with diabetes have to do that all the time. It was still scary for me. 

Clothes - I can only wear dresses to work now. All of my pants feel way too tight. I am overdue for some maternity pants, but just havent bit the bullet. Well, I actually tried one weekend (a couple of weeks ago) and the sales lady told me I should try to wait until at least 16 weeks b/c that's when everything else stops growing and you can just worry about the stomach expanding. I don't know if I can wait that long. She did sell me a bella band, but honestly it is not comfortable enough for me. I like to be comfortable. I think I need that expanding waistband asap. 

Im going to be in and out a little less frequently as things are gearing up with the new business and haven't slowed down at work. Im not leaving my current job until mid-Sept. So, I apologize now for my future absence, but I will definitely continue to read and keep up - just dont know if I'll be replying as much. 

Who has scans coming up soon? How is everyone feeling? Hope you all had a great weekend! :hugs:


----------



## Joey1979

Hi Ladies!
Glad your scan went well MD1223! My clothes are starting to get a little tight and I am only 8 weeks! I tend to feel bloated all the time and like I am too full! I seem to never be hungry - but I wd rather that than ms! 

MrsC - I know what you mean about being tired, I just can't be bothered to do anything! We are going out for dinner tonight and I would prefer just to stay home!!

Very excited about my first scan on Saturday!! 

xx


----------



## preg_pilot

MD - 
They usually only have follow up tests when something shows up on the scan... did they tell you something was abnormal?

I´ve been having to wear a bella band for the last 10 days (or skirts... starting to "love" skirts)... my work uniform is way to small, but I'm going next tuesday (in a week) to try to get larger pants from the supplier...

Joey - 
Good luck with your first scan :)


----------



## MrsChezek

*preg_pilot* - I totally look 5 months preggers in the evenings too!!!! It's awful. At that wedding I went to I wore a fitted dress and by the end of the night I actually looked the part of a pregnant woman :haha: My friends who are in the know were like your bump is SO cute! I didn't have the heart to tell them it's not there in the mornings and that it's just bloat so I went with it. It's horrible how much gas we seem to retain!! I'm glad your ms is pretty much gone!

*MD* - they let you take your own blood? Gosh that's impressive!!! I'd probably faint :dohh: Mine is in two weeks from tomorrow. I hope it all looks well on my end too! Congrats on the thumbs up on your end :hugs: Awww good luck with your biz stuff! You'll be missed around here :kiss: I had a scan today but it was very quick just to make sure everything was looking normal and heartbeat was good, which it was. Mainly, the appointment was to take cultures as the state of NJ requires you to be tested for STDs in your first and third trimester!!!! INSANE.

*Joey* - just a few more days until your scan! I can't wait :hugs: My 'skinny' clothes are pretty snug now too but I have a pretty good stash of "fat" clothes that are fitting just fine still so that's good. I want to try to hold off on buying maternity stuff for summer and wait it out until Fall hits. FX!


AFM, my nausea hasn't been too bad and I feel mostly functional each day. Still NO appetite to be found and I lost the 1/2 pound I gained last week but I'm sure I'll gain my fair share sooner than later! Trying to catch up on our blog as I haven't posted since May and I want to be able to update our family on things as my pg progresses so I need the blog to be up to date! I just didn't have the energy to post anything the last 2 months! I'm also super behind on photosI owe people pics from May still! So I got to get on thatwhich is why I've been pretty quiet on here as whatever energy I have to be on the computer, I'm trying to get through that stuff. I'm glad everyone is doing better though! I hope ill fitting clothes remain the best of our worries the whole ride!!!!!!
:hug:


----------



## preg_pilot

Hehe, chezek, I know what you mean with the clothes.
I highly doubt that my work uniform will fit at all when I go back to work next sunday, but I do have my bella band to use them for a little while longer.
Next tuesday, I hope to be able to whine out larger uniform pants, and possibly even a jacket and shirt (I had trouble with the shirt last week, and left the jacket unbuttoned...)

Little one is having him/herself another growth spurt.
The breaks in between are getting shorter, and the spurts are getting longer.
I feel bigger by the day now.


----------



## MrsChezek

*preg_pilot* - how do you know when the lil one is having a growth spurt? Is it that your belly grows? Or is your doc measuring it somehow?


I have a question for all of you ladies who've had a scan already. Was it vaginal or abdominal? And if it was abdominal did you have to drink a ton of water beforehand in order to get a better picture? My best friend's doc makes her drink like 16oz of water before her scans but mine doesn't and when I googled the subject, I'm not seeing any recent conversations about it. Wondering what your experiences were!


----------



## sam79

MrsChezek said:


> *preg_pilot* - how do you know when the lil one is having a growth spurt? Is it that your belly grows? Or is your doc measuring it somehow?
> 
> 
> I have a question for all of you ladies who've had a scan already. Was it vaginal or abdominal? And if it was abdominal did you have to drink a ton of water beforehand in order to get a better picture? My best friend's doc makes her drink like 16oz of water before her scans but mine doesn't and when I googled the subject, I'm not seeing any recent conversations about it. Wondering what your experiences were!

My first scan @ 6wks with my fs was internal. My 2nd scan was with my OB and it was abdominal but I didn't have to drink any water. My NT scan was my 3rd scan and I did have to drink 500ml of water b4 that one. However, they did a few pictures with a full bladder but because the person scanning me saw that my bladder was so full she let me go and wee. It didn't seem to make any difference to the quality of the picture having a full bladder vs an empty one. Hope that helps.


----------



## sam79

MD - So glad to hear that everything went well at your NT scan. It is such a relief to find out that everything is going well with the baby.

preg_pilot - I'm due about the same time as you and and definitely have a bump now. My dh and I went away the weekend and I was asked for the 1st time by a stranger when I was due. I'm loving my expanding belly. Although, I barely fit into any of my clothes anymore.


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> *preg_pilot* - how do you know when the lil one is having a growth spurt? Is it that your belly grows? Or is your doc measuring it somehow?
> 
> 
> I have a question for all of you ladies who've had a scan already. Was it vaginal or abdominal? And if it was abdominal did you have to drink a ton of water beforehand in order to get a better picture? My best friend's doc makes her drink like 16oz of water before her scans but mine doesn't and when I googled the subject, I'm not seeing any recent conversations about it. Wondering what your experiences were!

I just feel it when my uterus is expanding, everything around it is kinda sore, and feels like it´s "stretching". :)



sam79 said:


> MD - So glad to hear that everything went well at your NT scan. It is such a relief to find out that everything is going well with the baby.
> 
> preg_pilot - I'm due about the same time as you and and definitely have a bump now. My dh and I went away the weekend and I was asked for the 1st time by a stranger when I was due. I'm loving my expanding belly. Although, I barely fit into any of my clothes anymore.

Hehe, yea. I have that problem too.
I have 1 skirt I still fit into, and another skirt I´m borrowing from my mom.
Other clothes are all way too small for me now.
I´m going to talk to my sister next week, she has a bunch of maternity dresses and such from when she was pregnant (and we´re about the same height, so... :D)


----------



## MrsChezek

I'm a lime! How exciting :happydance:

*preg_pilot* - I think I'm going through a growth spurt as well then...yesterday I was all sore and achy in my lower abs and my nausea went up a big knotch. I didn't feel great at all! Yay for growth though :thumbup:


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> I'm a lime! How exciting :happydance:
> 
> *preg_pilot* - I think I'm going through a growth spurt as well then...yesterday I was all sore and achy in my lower abs and my nausea went up a big knotch. I didn't feel great at all! Yay for growth though :thumbup:

Yep. My nausea usually goes down when I have a growth spurt though. Hence, I like those more than when I don´t have them :happydance:

Happy limebaby :D


----------



## Ready4BabyOne

May I join? I'm 31 and pregnant with my first! WOO HOO! Got that positive test August 8th, shoulde be due April 18th by my calculations :happydance:


----------



## sam79

Congratulations Ready4BabyOne! You must be on :cloud9:


----------



## preg_pilot

Ready4BabyOne said:


> May I join? I'm 31 and pregnant with my first! WOO HOO! Got that positive test August 8th, shoulde be due April 18th by my calculations :happydance:

Congratulations, and welcome to the group :)


----------



## preg_pilot

Here ya go guys. My first bump picture.
17 weeks 1 day.
I look kinda bloated in this picture... :blush:


----------



## pbl_ge

Oh! There are multiple 30+ expecting threads! Very confusing world this is, particularly for those of us who just got our BFPs and are still so shocked we barely remember our names!

Anyway, hi! :hi:

I'm 35 next month, OH is about to be 40, and we just got a BFP! Due end of April if it sticks (please oh please). 

Congratulations to everyone here!!!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Pbl - I'm glad you found us! Sorry, I should have told you there's a link to this thread in my sig :dohh: Congrats again and I hope your BFP starts a trend over at TTC!!!


----------



## MrsChezek

*Ready4BabyOne* - Congratulations!!! and welcome :hi: A happy and healthy 9 months to you :flower:

*preg_pilot* - Look at that bump! I can't wait to show!!! *jealous* Embrace it (as much as you can until you get that new uniform!!!) :hugs:


AFM, I'm ok. Got a bit freaked out today. I had a bit of brownish-beige spotting around lunch time today. It made me sad cause I haven't had any spotting yet. BUT, my DH talked some sense into me and in the end, I realized it wasn't red and it stopped (hasn't come back so far) so hopefully it was nothing. I didn't call my doc and luckily I'm seeing him on Tuesday cause he wanted to see me before my first flight, cross-country trip to Cali, this Wednesday. FX everything is still goodI'll definitely be nervous until then! :nope:


----------



## preg_pilot

Good luck with your appointment Chez :hugs:


----------



## poppy13

Am I allowed to join now I have my :bfp:? ;)


----------



## MrsChezek

*Poppy*!!!!! YAY :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee:
CONGRATULATIONS!!!! And happy and healthy 9 months...


----------



## Clarkeyness

Hi!!! im finally here!:happydance: I got my :bfp: on August 17th!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Hello to Poppy and Clarkey! So far this thread doesn't seem as active as the TTC one, although perhaps it's just a slow period. But, we can make it as active as we want! I'll start:

Is anyone else experiencing back pain? Mine has been ACHING for about a week straight, and I can't seem to find relief. I mostly have a computer job, so I stay seated, and I'm really having a hard time concentrating. I mean, that's a serious challenge right now anyway, but my back isn't helping! I finally just caved and walked to the nearby pharmacy for acetominophen, but I really don't want to take it non-stop!

Anyone got any tips? How about you two new ladies? How are you feeling?


----------



## Breezy81

Hi Everyone! So sorry I've been mia and still haven't posted a pic. I am a forgetful, exhausted and lazy person right now but still no m/s so I'm thankful! :thumbup:

Congrats *Poppy* and *pbl* and *Clarkey* again! :dance: So glad you all are here. :yipee:

Welcome *ready4babyone*

*Pilot* I love the belly! Mine is already that size, I have a feeling I'm going to gain 45lbs like my mother did. Yikes. And I notice you are almost half way there, time is flying by.

*Chezek* I will keep you in my thoughts! Browish spotting is completely normal, according to my doctor anyways... How's the ms treating you? Are you ready for your trip? You are so close to the 12 week safety mark. Whew before you know it that :baby: will be here. 

*MD* How are you doing?

afm Told the sd last week! It went well and it's been all baby talk with her since then, she is so excited to finally have a brother or sister. She is hoping it's a girl! (so am I but thinking it's a boy for some reason). House is coming along, we've been out there everyday like we know what in the heck we are doing! :dohh: I'm just waitiung and waiting until my appointment next week to hear the heart beat finally. I just don't feel pregnant, not sure if that is normal or not so some reassurance would be nice. But for now ladies :coffee:

:hugs: to you all!


----------



## Clarkeyness

i know that I am really early but I dont really feel pregnant either. Bbs arent really sore, little more tired and dizzy at times. But my back has also been hurting and my abdomen has cramping at times..just hope everything is ok as well. :hugs:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Dont worry Breezy..my cousin is also pregnant at 10weeks and doesnt feel anything as well. Lets just hope we are just going to have an amazing pregnancy..:hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Pbl - the back pain will subside a bit after your uterus stretches to adjust. It will pick up later when the bean will be growing big but it can be a pain early on. I did very gentle stretches to try to soothe it. And made my DH rub my back too! He's gotta do some of the work toward this :winkwink:

Hi Breezy! So good to see you pop by! I'm glad SD is excited and the house coming along! I'm so jealous you got away with no MS!!!! Mine's been good today so I'm thankful :flower:


AFM, at the doc waiting to be seen right now. FX everything is great!!!


----------



## poppy13

Clarkeyness said:


> i know that I am really early but I dont really feel pregnant either. Bbs arent really sore, little more tired and dizzy at times. But my back has also been hurting and my abdomen has cramping at times..just hope everything is ok as well. :hugs:

Me too. Boobs are a bit sore but nothing major and not like pre-AF boobs and they are definitely more full in appearance. I am definitely more tired, by 4pm I'm ready for a nap and by early evening dh keeps laughing at me because I get a bit zombie like, being spaced out and non stop yawning! I'm still getting cramping and AF would be due Thursday, I'm just hoping that evil witch doesn't play a nasty trick. A bit of bloating too. At the moment it feels like more intense PMS coupled with some late nights if that makes sense? At 3weeks and 5 days I can imagine it's only going to get worse!


----------



## Breezy81

MrsChezek said:


> Pbl - the back pain will subside a bit after your uterus stretches to adjust. It will pick up later when the bean will be growing big but it can be a pain early on. I did very gentle stretches to try to soothe it. And made my DH rub my back too! He's gotta do some of the work toward this :winkwink:
> 
> Hi Breezy! So good to see you pop by! I'm glad SD is excited and the house coming along! I'm so jealous you got away with no MS!!!! Mine's been good today so I'm thankful :flower:
> 
> 
> AFM, at the doc waiting to be seen right now. FX everything is great!!!

Awwwww back rubs....that always sounds so nice! 
Keep us posted on the doctor.

*Clarkey* I sure hope so! I have a few symptoms here and there but nothing like I expect I guess. I'm so close to being out of the danger zone.


----------



## MrsChezek

So doc appt went well! He looked in On my cervix and it looked fine and did a vaginal u/s to make sure everything was good and it was. Lil peanut was moving around like crazy and even turned its head and looked right at us!! Awesome :)


----------



## preg_pilot

3 weeks until I have my second ultrasound, when I´ll get to find out the gender.

I sort of feel like I´ve eaten a first, second and third course, and am being force fed cake for dessert these days. Feel so BIG :D


----------



## pbl_ge

MrsChezek said:


> So doc appt went well! He looked in On my cervix and it looked fine and did a vaginal u/s to make sure everything was good and it was. Lil peanut was moving around like crazy and even turned its head and looked right at us!! Awesome :)

Sounds fantastic! :thumbup:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Im 4 1/2 weeks now...Hcg yesterday was 213, up from 42 on Friday..so it is doubling but Im worried the numbers are low. My clinic didnt seem to worry. How was everyone elses?? Oh god..im goin to be a nervous mom..


----------



## poppy13

I haven't seen my doctor yet so not sure about levels. Got an appointment on Friday, I'm still doing hpt's each morning as AF would be due tomorrow and I'm understandably nervous but they're getting darker everyday.
I have got the itchiest skin ever though! From my scalp to my feet and everything in between, my face, neck, arms, back, tummy everything. I'm a little bloated on my tummy and boobs are a little tender but that's it so it's not stretching skin. Any ideas on what it could be or what I can do about it? It's driving me mad!


----------



## MrsChezek

Clarkeyness said:


> Im 4 1/2 weeks now...Hcg yesterday was 213, up from 42 on Friday..so it is doubling but Im worried the numbers are low. My clinic didnt seem to worry. How was everyone elses?? Oh god..im goin to be a nervous mom..

My levels were low too...that part doesn't matter at all. The only thing that matters is that they are doubling/going up. SO you're set!!!!


I'm off to finish packing and to Cali...I'll try to read and write more if I have down time at the airport.

:hug: to all my expecting girls!!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Have fun, Chez! And btw, I'm hanging onto every word you wrote here. My back is still really hurting, but my brand new heating pad, which I will carry everywhere I go, is really helping!



MrsChezek said:


> Pbl - the back pain will subside a bit after your uterus stretches to adjust. It will pick up later when the bean will be growing big but it can be a pain early on. I did very gentle stretches to try to soothe it. And made my DH rub my back too! He's gotta do some of the work toward this :winkwink:


----------



## MrsChezek

pbl_ge said:


> Have fun, Chez! And btw, I'm hanging onto every word you wrote here. My back is still really hurting, but my brand new heating pad, which I will carry everywhere I go, is really helping!
> 
> 
> 
> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> Pbl - the back pain will subside a bit after your uterus stretches to adjust. It will pick up later when the bean will be growing big but it can be a pain early on. I did very gentle stretches to try to soothe it. And made my DH rub my back too! He's gotta do some of the work toward this :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thanks!

I thought about a heating pad but then wondered if the heat is safe for the bean. I know we're not allowed in hot tubs...but I think that's to prevent our overall body temp from getting to high. I bet heating pads are fine - I'd check into it though if you haven't already! GL and FX it goes away soon! :kiss:


----------



## pbl_ge

Yes, I did read about this:
https://www.justmommies.com/articles/heating-pads-pregnancy.shtml

So, I'm doing 30 minutes on/30 minutes off, not on high heat. I think it's better to use a heating pad than to take tylenol every 4 hours!


----------



## Joey1979

Hello Ladies,

Sorry I have been mia lately! Work has been crazy busy and I am just so tired when I get home! All I am doing is work, eat, sleep!! 
Had my first scan Saturday and everything looks good! Measurements were all good putting me exactly where FF did! Heartbeat was amazing to hear and is good at 165bpm. So it is all starting to feel a bit more real! Told my mum and dad and sis - they were shocked, they never thought we wd want kids and we hadn't told anyone we were trying! But pleased- I think!! Telling DH parents this weekend when we go to the lakes to see them. 
Starting to get more of a bump now but that is mainly bloat! Feel so sluggish and yuck at the moment - couldn't face the gym today but I am trying not to beat myself up about not going! 

Glad you are all doing well and welcome to the new ladies!!

xx


----------



## Breezy81

*Clarkey* My levels started out low too! They weren't nervous but i was super nervous. As Chezek said as long as they are rising you are set :thumbup:

*Joey* Glad everything went well. I loved telling the parents, it's my parents first grandchild so that was x-tra special. The rest of our family still doesn't know yet, but we will tell them after our appointment next week. 

*Chezek* I just knew everything would be ok. Major props to your dh for calming you. Have a great trip to Cali. I'm quite jealous. :winkwink:

*pbl* I sure hope your back gives you a break soon. 

*Pilot* I can't wait to hear what you are having? What do you think you are having?


----------



## preg_pilot

Breezy81 said:


> *Clarkey* My levels started out low too! They weren't nervous but i was super nervous. As Chezek said as long as they are rising you are set :thumbup:
> 
> *Joey* Glad everything went well. I loved telling the parents, it's my parents first grandchild so that was x-tra special. The rest of our family still doesn't know yet, but we will tell them after our appointment next week.
> 
> *Chezek* I just knew everything would be ok. Major props to your dh for calming you. Have a great trip to Cali. I'm quite jealous. :winkwink:
> 
> *pbl* I sure hope your back gives you a break soon.
> 
> *Pilot* I can't wait to hear what you are having? What do you think you are having?

I have no idea.
There are a lot of theories in my and OH´s family. Girl/boy/twins...
I will know in 3 weeks.


----------



## Clarkeyness

Thanks everyone!! Do you remember what your levels were at each DPO?


----------



## Breezy81

Clarkeyness said:


> Thanks everyone!! Do you remember what your levels were at each DPO?

Mine were 83 15dpo, 263 17dpo, 55,066 31dpo


----------



## poppy13

Has anyone lost their appetite? I had a couple of biscuits with a cup of tea about 7:30am then only just had a fizzy drink and the only thing that has taken my fancy is a bowl of custard and some grapes its now nearly 5:30pm. Is that odd or is it normal to hardly eat? I'm 4weeks today.


----------



## Clarkeyness

Breezy81 said:


> Clarkeyness said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!! Do you remember what your levels were at each DPO?
> 
> Mine were 83 15dpo, 263 17dpo, 55,066 31dpoClick to expand...

my 17DPO was 213... So its kinda in the same boat as yours..thank you so much. :hugs:


----------



## Breezy81

Clarkeyness said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarkeyness said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!! Do you remember what your levels were at each DPO?
> 
> Mine were 83 15dpo, 263 17dpo, 55,066 31dpoClick to expand...
> 
> my 17DPO was 213... So its kinda in the same boat as yours..thank you so much. :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes very close! I say it was later implantation :winkwink: 
Did they test your progestrone?


----------



## pbl_ge

poppy13 said:


> Has anyone lost their appetite? I had a couple of biscuits with a cup of tea about 7:30am then only just had a fizzy drink and the only thing that has taken my fancy is a bowl of custard and some grapes its now nearly 5:30pm. Is that odd or is it normal to hardly eat? I'm 4weeks today.

Right around the four week mark there were two days I really couldn't eat. Now I'm eating fine, and learned the hard way that it's important to eat OFTEN. I had very little for breakfast, and nearly passed out when I couldn't eat until 11:30.


----------



## preg_pilot

I´ve been gaining weight like crazy for my entire first trimester.
I´m already 11kg´s (24lbs) heavier than when I got pregnant.
I´m trying to slow down the process a bit, so I cut out all white wheat and all sugar (except for little treats each saturday).
A nice side effect is, that I´m not nearly as bloated as usually and feel loads better in the evenings :)


----------



## MrsChezek

*Poppy* I hardly ate for two weeks cause my ms was so bad in the beginning! I lost 6lbs and my doc said thst was fine. For another week all I could stomach was bread w cheddar cheese and my doc said not to worry about it as long as I was taking my prenatal I'd be fine. So for the first 12 weeks, don't worry about your bean starving or anything - do whatever makes you feel best!!! Just make sure to drink.


So I bought my first pair of maternity jeans today. They were on sale and SO comfy that I couldn't resist!!!! I can't wait to wear them tomorrow :happydance: I tried a Bella band type thing (different brand) and it was kind of weird. Hopefully just that brand wasn't nice as I'd like to continue to wear my reg jeans for atleast another month!


----------



## Breezy81

*Chezek* I love mine, they are super comfy! Of course, I already can't fit in any of my jeans and I didn't care for the band either so I went for maturnity jeans, much better. How's the trip going? I'm super jealous over here :winkwink:

*Pilot* Thought I was the only one gaining weight so quickly. I've added another few miles a day to my walk to try and keep it under control, all I want is crap food and mostly Mexician right now. 

We are under an ozone alert and it''s nasty here. I never thought I would say I'm ready for winter but I sure am right now! 

*Pbl* and *Poppy* When are your first appointments?


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks for asking, Breezy. I don't have my appointment until Sept. 24th. :cry: The docs so want us to attend a prenatal class with other early expecting women on 9/6. On one hand I think this could be great--I'd love to meet other expecting women! On the other hand I think the main point is to keep our first visits short by getting us to ask questions with other people. 

So, here's a question for you: I'm new in this town, and I started going to a private obgyn practice with four women docs. I like the ones I've met, and I like that they want you to meet them all while pregnant because whoever is on call is who will deliver your LO. I live in fear of having an unknown man deliver my baby, and I don't ever go to male doctors if I can possibly help it. (I've got a history--unknown men up in my business is extremely upsetting). 

I'm wondering about interviewing the local midwives, too. Unfortunately, we don't have a birthing center here (!!!), and I'm not interested in a home birth. But, I'd like to have a natural birth, and I guess it will need to be in one of the local hospitals. 

Is it too soon to interview the midwives? Is it weird to do that if I've got an okay situation with my obgyn team? What did you ladies do about all this? 

Ozone alert here, too!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Breezy81 said:


> Clarkeyness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarkeyness said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!! Do you remember what your levels were at each DPO?
> 
> Mine were 83 15dpo, 263 17dpo, 55,066 31dpoClick to expand...
> 
> my 17DPO was 213... So its kinda in the same boat as yours..thank you so much. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes very close! I say it was later implantation :winkwink:
> Did they test your progestrone?Click to expand...

i am on progesterone supps so they havent tested my progesterone at my clinic. But I had an appt at my family doctors on Wed to get a referral to an OBGYN and had more blood work done...still waiting on the results :wacko:...


----------



## Breezy81

Clarkeyness said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarkeyness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarkeyness said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!! Do you remember what your levels were at each DPO?
> 
> Mine were 83 15dpo, 263 17dpo, 55,066 31dpoClick to expand...
> 
> my 17DPO was 213... So its kinda in the same boat as yours..thank you so much. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes very close! I say it was later implantation :winkwink:
> Did they test your progestrone?Click to expand...
> 
> i am on progesterone supps so they havent tested my progesterone at my clinic. But I had an appt at my family doctors on Wed to get a referral to an OBGYN and had more blood work done...still waiting on the results :wacko:...Click to expand...

I forgot you were on supps. What did you have bloodwork done for this time? I just finally went for my hiv and glocouse testing yesterday. I was suppose to go weeks ago but totally forgot (I think it's my pregnant brain :wacko:) 
Funny how the waiting game has changed isn't it!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Breezy81 said:


> Clarkeyness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarkeyness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarkeyness said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!! Do you remember what your levels were at each DPO?
> 
> Mine were 83 15dpo, 263 17dpo, 55,066 31dpoClick to expand...
> 
> my 17DPO was 213... So its kinda in the same boat as yours..thank you so much. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes very close! I say it was later implantation :winkwink:
> Did they test your progestrone?Click to expand...
> 
> i am on progesterone supps so they havent tested my progesterone at my clinic. But I had an appt at my family doctors on Wed to get a referral to an OBGYN and had more blood work done...still waiting on the results :wacko:...Click to expand...
> 
> I forgot you were on supps. What did you have bloodwork done for this time? I just finally went for my hiv and glocouse testing yesterday. I was suppose to go weeks ago but totally forgot (I think it's my pregnant brain :wacko:)
> Funny how the waiting game has changed isn't it!Click to expand...

He just wanted to check everything and have his own baseline as he didnt have any of the blood work from the fertility clinic. Im praying my HCG goes up!!! i know this waiting game never goes away..lol. Good luck with your results..:hugs: Do you have many symptoms now?


----------



## preg_pilot

Breezy81 said:


> *Chezek* I love mine, they are super comfy! Of course, I already can't fit in any of my jeans and I didn't care for the band either so I went for maturnity jeans, much better. How's the trip going? I'm super jealous over here :winkwink:
> 
> *Pilot* Thought I was the only one gaining weight so quickly. I've added another few miles a day to my walk to try and keep it under control, all I want is crap food and mostly Mexician right now.
> 
> We are under an ozone alert and it''s nasty here. I never thought I would say I'm ready for winter but I sure am right now!
> 
> *Pbl* and *Poppy* When are your first appointments?

I finally got over my cravings for sweet breads and sugary sweetnesses.
Now I´ve finally been able to cut out white wheat (only whole wheat, and just a little of that), and sugar (except for the sugar that´s inherent in every food you eat...).
When I get back on ... mmm... wow... tomorrrow morning I guess, can´t remember which day that is I´m adding a swim routine, about 30-40 minutes. I´m also stepping on the scales again tomorrow to see if this is working at all.



pbl_ge said:


> Thanks for asking, Breezy. I don't have my appointment until Sept. 24th. :cry: The docs so want us to attend a prenatal class with other early expecting women on 9/6. On one hand I think this could be great--I'd love to meet other expecting women! On the other hand I think the main point is to keep our first visits short by getting us to ask questions with other people.
> 
> So, here's a question for you: I'm new in this town, and I started going to a private obgyn practice with four women docs. I like the ones I've met, and I like that they want you to meet them all while pregnant because whoever is on call is who will deliver your LO. I live in fear of having an unknown man deliver my baby, and I don't ever go to male doctors if I can possibly help it. (I've got a history--unknown men up in my business is extremely upsetting).
> 
> I'm wondering about interviewing the local midwives, too. Unfortunately, we don't have a birthing center here (!!!), and I'm not interested in a home birth. But, I'd like to have a natural birth, and I guess it will need to be in one of the local hospitals.
> 
> Is it too soon to interview the midwives? Is it weird to do that if I've got an okay situation with my obgyn team? What did you ladies do about all this?
> 
> Ozone alert here, too!

I don´t know. If there isn´t a birth center there, where would the midwives deliver? In the hospital? I hope everything works out for you.
I have a wonderful midwife to attend my homebirth. Can hardly wait.

AFM. I got my doppler fetal baby monitor last night, and I´ve already used it twice :) So nice to hear my baby´s heartbeat in the morning, makes me smile just thinking about it :D
I´m going to have to find where I can buy some more of that gel that came with the monitor, I think I´ll finish this pack in about a week or two (max).


----------



## poppy13

I've seen my GP and now just have to wait to hear from the midwife. Should be in 4ish weeks.


----------



## preg_pilot

poppy13 said:
 

> I've seen my GP and now just have to wait to hear from the midwife. Should be in 4ish weeks.

Ooh, good luck :)


----------



## Joey1979

So far I have managed to avoid really bad ms with just feeling a bit crap in the evening. So I was very annoyed to get food poisoning this weekend!!!! Spent all Saturday night throwing up, having cramps and not sleeping! Felt rubbish all day - have been trying to keep drinking but really haven't wanted to eat!!! Hope this goes soon! 

Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## MrsChezek

The trip's going great! Thx for asking *Breezy*! Been telling all our friends and they are all SO excited that it's making me even more excited!!! One of our old neighbors had a baby boy on Friday so we went to shop for a gift and it took A LOT of strength not to buy a bunch of stuff for my bean!!! I'm trying to be good until we learn the gender. Def counting days til that! :coffee:

Hope everyone had a great weekend! xoxo


----------



## Joey1979

MrsChezek said:


> The trip's going great! Thx for asking *Breezy*! Been telling all our friends and they are all SO excited that it's making me even more excited!!! One of our old neighbors had a baby boy on Friday so we went to shop for a gift and it took A LOT of strength not to buy a bunch of stuff for my bean!!! I'm trying to be good until we learn the gender. Def counting days til that! :coffee:
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend! xoxo

Really pleased you are having a good time! I can't wait until we can buy things - may have to get something soon, don't think I can wait much longer!!!

xx


----------



## Breezy81

Clarkeyness said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarkeyness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarkeyness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarkeyness said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!! Do you remember what your levels were at each DPO?
> 
> Mine were 83 15dpo, 263 17dpo, 55,066 31dpoClick to expand...
> 
> my 17DPO was 213... So its kinda in the same boat as yours..thank you so much. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes very close! I say it was later implantation :winkwink:
> Did they test your progestrone?Click to expand...
> 
> i am on progesterone supps so they havent tested my progesterone at my clinic. But I had an appt at my family doctors on Wed to get a referral to an OBGYN and had more blood work done...still waiting on the results :wacko:...Click to expand...
> 
> I forgot you were on supps. What did you have bloodwork done for this time? I just finally went for my hiv and glocouse testing yesterday. I was suppose to go weeks ago but totally forgot (I think it's my pregnant brain :wacko:)
> Funny how the waiting game has changed isn't it!Click to expand...
> 
> He just wanted to check everything and have his own baseline as he didnt have any of the blood work from the fertility clinic. Im praying my HCG goes up!!! i know this waiting game never goes away..lol. Good luck with your results..:hugs: Do you have many symptoms now?Click to expand...

All my tests came back fine. I don't have HIV, bad iron or whatever else they tested me for. Funny thing I didn't even ask what all of it was for since there wasn't any problems I don't really care. :winkwink: 
Not really any symptoms. I'm really excited and nervous for our appointment this Thursday, nervous something will be wrong and excited that if not we get to hear the heartbeat. It's already going by so fast. 
When do you get your results?


----------



## Breezy81

*Joey* I sure hope you get to feeling better soon! Food poisioning is the worst. 

*Chezek* That is so super exciting! I can't wait until we can tell the world and we intend to after our appointment Thursday. My dad called this morning and asked when he can finally start telling people, I'm glad he hasn't slipped this far. I bought some plain white onsies this weekend because I had a good coupon but until I know what it is I don't want to shop. I'm not really into the uni-sex items as much except for sports wear (i can make the boyish stuff girly if i need too). How long until you get to find out? 

*Pbl* I would do whatever you are comfortable with. I wish my clinic was all women, it's about half and half but I love the clinic. I don't think it's ever to early even if you are getting a head start. I lack education when it comes to widwives it is so uncommon here.

*Pilot* How fun is that! I originally looked to purchase one online but no one I know had used one before.


----------



## preg_pilot

Feeling some painful cramps down there in the night and today.
Standing up and stretching hurts a lot.
I think this is what they refer to as stretching pains ;)


----------



## sportysgirl

I am sooo tired today, worked all weekend so glad of the day off.

One week until my scan cannot wait and looking forward to telling people!

12 weeks today!


----------



## poppy13

I'm back at work a week today. Do I tell the headteacher as I'm likely to have my booking in appt within a fortnight?


----------



## MD1223

Hi ladies! Sorry it's been so long! So much going on, but all is going well. Tell work next week about leaving (and about being preggo, hoping that will lighten the blow). And, then we move in a couple more weeks. Craziness. Feeling good. Having some trouble sleeping - just trying to get comfy, but nothing to complain about. Glad to hear you are all doing well and that appts have gone well! *Mrs.C* - Im jealy! I need to buy maternity jeans!! I have been living out of dresses and workout pants - nothing else is comfy. Definitely have a bump now. Will post a pic soon. *MrsC* - has ms lightened up at all yet? If not already, I am sure the light is right around the corner for you. Everyone else feeling good?

*Poppy and Clarkey*!!!! Yay!!! Congratulations and welcome! :happydance: I realize I'm a bit late in congratulating you, but so excited to see you both here!! Glad all is going great so far. I also have had moments, days, weeks, of not feeling pregnant. It all comes and goes and the worrying gets less and less with each week. Enjoy as much as you can! 

:hug: to all of you ladies!


----------



## MD1223

Oh, forgot, *Breezy* - glad all went well telling sd! It's funny, I kind of feel like we are having a boy too. I keep calling the baby a he or him. That might just be because I have two nephews whom I am really close to.

Does anyone else have a feeling one way or the other? Who is finding out? We are staying team yellow. :)


----------



## poppy13

poppy13 said:


> I'm back at work a week today. Do I tell the headteacher as I'm likely to have my booking in appt within a fortnight?

What do people think? I'm 5 weeks tomorrow. Its really playing on my mind. She's a lovely lady but not sure I can trust her not to say anything. Teaching 25 children aged 5&6 is going to be hard work!!


----------



## MrsChezek

poppy13 said:


> poppy13 said:
> 
> 
> I'm back at work a week today. Do I tell the headteacher as I'm likely to have my booking in appt within a fortnight?
> 
> What do people think? I'm 5 weeks tomorrow. Its really playing on my mind. She's a lovely lady but not sure I can trust her not to say anything. Teaching 25 children aged 5&6 is going to be hard work!!Click to expand...

I wouldn't tell her until I felt bad enough that I needed her to understand why I'm not functioning to my fullest. So depending on how you feel, I'd either wait or prepare her. Just be clear that you are telling her in confidence and that no one outside of your SO knows. GL!


----------



## MrsChezek

*Clarkey* - how are you feeling? You had rounds of bloodwork already right? And everything doubled beautifully correct? I recall you getting bloodwork done at your family doc and waiting for results...

*pbl* - how are you? did the bleeding stop? I'm thinking of you :hugs: RE: midwives. I'm in your shoes in that I want as natural of a birth as I can but in a hospital. I don't have access to a birthing center and am not willing to give birth at home. I thought a midwife would be the way to go but apparently the thing to do is to get a doula. They would coach you into dealing with the birth naturally as well as serve as the middle man between you and the hospital staff once you're admitted so they don't bully you into choices you don't want to make. At the same time, they will tell you when the 'less natural' choice is better for you and stuff. So they are like a knowledgeable best friend that sticks with you the whole nine yards.

*poppy* - I can't believe you're almost 5 weeks already! How's eating been? Better? Good luck at school - I'm sure it will be hard so make sure to eat a lot of small meals/snacks throughout the day rather than wait for big meals. I found that to help alleviate things a bit.

*Breezy* - how are you feeling? still no ms? You lucky duck! I'm totally excited for fall to kick inthe temps to be nice and warm but with a bit of a chill. I just hope we don't get anymore 90+ heat waves!!! I really don't want to buy maternity summer clothesI had my HIV, STD, etc panel two weeks ago and today I had my nuchial scan and first tri bloodwork (testing for downs, trisomy, etc). Everything looked good to me and the ultrasonographer didn't say too much but the nurse who took my blood said that if anything looked bad, they wouldn't have let me leave right away so it should be ok. All these tests are so nerve-wrecking!

*preg_pilot* - I really should get a scale. I left my old one behind when we moved as I didn't really like it and just haven't ordered a new one. It was kind of nice not to have numbers stare at me! But I should get one to keep track of my pregnancy weight. Right now, i've been just waiting to see the doc to check.

*Joey* - hope you're feeling all better! Has ms showed it's ugly face or was it just the stomach bug?

*sportys* - yay for ultrasound in a few days! do share your pics :hugs:

*MD* - my ms turned off like a switch about a week or so ago! It's been wonderful to eat normal food and simply function like a human being again! I'm so excited for all your changes!!! How fun :happydance: GL with it all!!! We are definitely going to find out the genderhopefully in another month or so. I can't wait!


AFM, we got home last night or I should say this morning. It was the flight from hell! ALL the computer systems were down and so we didn't take off for 2 hours, then when we landed we had to deal with lost luggage. Didn't get home until 3am!!!! And I had to get up early for my first tri screening appt. I'm exhausted and off to try to nap.

:hug: to everyone!!!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Thanks mrs chezek for asking:hugs: Well, i havent gotten any results from last week because my family doctor has been sick since Thursday and hasnt reviewed my blood work to give to the nurse. i called as i was waiting anxiously and they wont even have another dr review it...dumb clinic. Oh well, Im going for another HCG test tomorrow at my fertility clinic and i know I will have the results the same day...but i took a clearblue digital today and said 3+..:happydance: Im 5 1/2 weeks today so hoping my levels are rising!!

How are you doing?? Hope all is well!

How is everyone else doing??:hugs:


----------



## preg_pilot

Chezek - Yea, I like to track my pregnancy weight, just to make sure I´m gaining the right amount. (though I´ve gained way too much atm).


----------



## Breezy81

*Pilot* I'm going to be a gainer like you but I have lost a few that I gained from walking everyday. My dcotor said everyone gains at different times so he wasn't concerned with my weight gain so soon. 

*Clarky* so glad to hear you being positive even though your clinic is being a pain! Caan't wait to hear about your results tomorrow.

*pbl* Any update yet? Thinking about you!

*Chezek* Yup still good on the m/s, I've had horrible migraines but I always do this time of year because of allergies so I'm chalking them up as allergies. It's still high 90's this way, makes walking outside almost impossible. Yuck! I have that testing soon, not sure when yet. Our next appointment is tomorrow, I can't believe it's already here. I really wish they were doing another sono but I have another 8 weeks to wait for that :dohh: We do get to hear the h/b for the first time though, we are taking my sd with us this time. Sorry to hear about the travel troubles. How long until you find out what you are having?

*Poppy* I would wait a while knowing that you may not have %100 trust there but that's just me.

*MD* I am finding out at 20 weeks. I think it's awesome that you are going team yellow, you are 1 tought cookie! I have several friends who did too I don't know how. It's alreadly driving me crazy not knowing. I've read every wives tale and done every prediction test. We picked a girl name we both love but no boys name even though I have this feeling it's a boy. 

Yay! *Sporty* passed the 12 week mark, I'm right behind you. 

afm Taking a last minute trip to meet my sis who just broke up with her boyfriend. We are meeting half way by flight of course she is 21hours driving from me. It will be a nice get away for both of us! Doctors appointment tomorrow to hear the h/b :happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

*Clarkey* - How dare your doc get sick!!! What was he thinkingthey're not supposed to get ill :winkwink: Did you get your results from the fertility clinic?

*pilot*- yeah I'm going to hate the scale going up and up when my time comes! I'm already pretty sure it will be up from last week's weight. We'll see

*Breezy* - how did your appointment go? :flower: I don't think I find out the gender until around week 20 (7 weeks from now). I see my doc next week for a check in so I'll ask him then. If I remember this time! :dohh: Have a safe trip!!! :hugs:


AFM, had a bit of nausea this morning. My cereal just didn't sit well but then I had the brilliant idea to try to soothe my stomach with some toast and cheese and it worked! Been better sincethough EXTREMELY tired today. I decided to get a facial to clean up my face a bit as it's been still breaking out a lot. I had my appt today and when I was half way there, I realized I had stuck my wallet in the glove box of my DH's car when I went walking with our dog in the park yesterday so I had no money, no ATM card or any of my credit cards! I had to call and cancel - how embarrassing! Not to mention lucky I didn't get pulled over as I had no license :dohh: Preggo brain galore!!!! Otherwise, all is well at the moment :thumbup:


----------



## MrsChezek

Finally had a minute to update the front due dates post and I can't find your dates *poppy* and *pbl* - can you post them please? Anyone else missing from there or have corrections?

Running through the list made me realize we're quite big but most of you seem to be quite quiet! How are you these days *sam79*? *MindUtopia*? *ttc1st*? *Rmsh1*? *Ready4BabyOne*? Hope everyone is doing well!!!! :hugs:


----------



## poppy13

MrsChezek said:


> Finally had a minute to update the front due dates post and I can't find your dates *poppy* and *pbl* - can you post them please? Anyone else missing from there or have corrections?
> 
> Running through the list made me realize we're quite big but most of you seem to be quite quiet! How are you these days *sam79*? *MindUtopia*? *ttc1st*? *Rmsh1*? *Ready4BabyOne*? Hope everyone is doing well!!!! :hugs:

my little munchkin is due 2nd May.


----------



## Breezy81

My appointment went amazing! We are now cleared to tell the world :thumbup:

H/B is 165, We are so thrilled! :cloud9: I was really nervous since I haven't had many symptoms lately at all but he said I'm just lucky! He did over me some stronger meds for my headaches but I declined. I'm not to keen on pills really.

*Chezek* I was hoping you were over the m/s, dang it! We find out in 8 weeks, I can't wait. That darn preggo brain, I've got that but it's getting better than it was. :shrug: I hope you enjoy your weekend, Denver here I come!


----------



## poppy13

We're telling my parents tonight! Kinda nervous about telling my dad but no idea why, I'm 30yrs old!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Breezy81 said:


> My appointment went amazing! We are now cleared to tell the world :thumbup:
> 
> H/B is 165, We are so thrilled! :cloud9: I was really nervous since I haven't had many symptoms lately at all but he said I'm just lucky! He did over me some stronger meds for my headaches but I declined. I'm not to keen on pills really.
> 
> *Chezek* I was hoping you were over the m/s, dang it! We find out in 8 weeks, I can't wait. That darn preggo brain, I've got that but it's getting better than it was. :shrug: I hope you enjoy your weekend, Denver here I come!

Yay for telling people!!!! :yipee:
I'm waiting for DH to send his last email to his college friends and then I'm updating our family blog, which links to facebook. Can't wait :happydance: This part is pretty awesome already so I cannot even imagine how awesome it will be to share the news of the birth!!!!!!



poppy13 said:


> We're telling my parents tonight! Kinda nervous about telling my dad but no idea why, I'm 30yrs old!!

Isn't it silly? I was nervous telling certain friends...NO idea why!!!! I couldn't wait to tell my parents as it's their first grandchild.


----------



## sportysgirl

Breezy81 said:


> My appointment went amazing! We are now cleared to tell the world :thumbup:
> 
> H/B is 165, We are so thrilled! :cloud9: I was really nervous since I haven't had many symptoms lately at all but he said I'm just lucky! He did over me some stronger meds for my headaches but I declined. I'm not to keen on pills really.
> 
> *Chezek* I was hoping you were over the m/s, dang it! We find out in 8 weeks, I can't wait. That darn preggo brain, I've got that but it's getting better than it was. :shrug: I hope you enjoy your weekend, Denver here I come!


Excellent news! I have my scan on Monday I am both nervous and excited! :kiss:


----------



## Clarkeyness

So I got my results and my HCG is doubling perfectly!! :happydance: im 6 weeks tomorrow...the next 6 weeks are going to be long. Cant wait to tell everyone after 12 weeks! Our parents already know. We told them the next day as couldnt wait. I have my first u/s on Sept 14th, thats in 2 weeks...crazy!


----------



## Clarkeyness

poppy13 said:


> We're telling my parents tonight! Kinda nervous about telling my dad but no idea why, I'm 30yrs old!!

Thats exciting!! let us know how it goes!!:happydance:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Breezy- YEAH!!! congrats on the great news with your scan!

Sporty- Good luck monday!! Everything will be fine and you will see your little bean.

Mrs Chezek- hope your feeling better with the m/s. Your little bean just wants to cause you trouble :winkwink:


----------



## MrsChezek

Great news *Clarkey*!! :yipee:

Good luck *sportys* - it will be so wonderful to see your little one! :baby:


The ms only lasted for part of yesterday so that's good. Perhaps it was another growth spurt as I had more pinching/stretching pains in the evening. Today I have been fine. Yay! :wohoo: I ordered 3 new exercise videos as I cannot find a prenatal yoga or pilates class near me (closest one is 45 minutes away on a high speed tollway!!!!). I also wanted to get some guidance as to weight training and toning exercises that are good for me right now as I don't want to risk injury going by my own judgement! I hope I like at least one of them :wacko: Off to the pool for a swim before we pack up and head to the shore for the long weekend!! It's super hot outside - 92F again :dohh: The pool will be nice.


----------



## poppy13

Telling the parents went really well! They were both over the moon and are super excited


----------



## preg_pilot

Ooh, that´s always fun poppy :)

Btw, I have a new bump picture in my journal if you guys want to check it out :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Oooh look at that big bump!! :happydance: I can't wait to show!

I'm at the shore for the long weekend and I just feel chubby in my bikini, not pregnant :nope: We're going to go to the Caribbean for our babymoon in November so I need to get a new swimsuit for that...and some maternity shorts. Hitting up the big sales this weekend!! :thumbup:


----------



## poppy13

Ooh 5weeks 4days...the fatigue has hit!


----------



## MrsChezek

Awww get as much rest as you can poppy!


I'm currently obsessing about baby names...I can't stop thinking about them and coming up with options. I keep running ideas past DH too and I've started a list. Talk about WAY EARLY!!!!!! Not sure what brought this on :shrug: I've also started stressing about 3 friends that are going to give birth before me - I'm worried they'll *steal* one of my names. How stinkin' crazy is THAT?!! My preggo brain cracks me up sometimes :dohh:

How's everyone doing?


----------



## sam79

Hi all, sorry i have been mia, been busy at work and exhausted all the time.

Congratulations everyone who has been able to share their wonderful news with family & friends recently!!

I went to a wedding on the weekend and I swear my cousin who is 31 weeks pregnant doesn't look much bigger then me. She's put on 10kg so far and I've already put on 7kg! I hope I'm not going to be too big by the end as it will make the summer days at the end of my pregnancy even more unbearable. I went for my 20 week scan the other day and bub is looking good, which i was very pleased to hear! We decided to not find out the gender. I am finally starting to feel my LO move every so often which is an amazing feeling!!

MrsC - I don't think it is ever to early to start obsessing about names. I know it sounds silly, but I also have 2 SIL's and 2 cousins who are due before me and as my DH and I have had such a hard time agreeing on a name, I'm really hoping that no one uses one of the names that we hope to use.


----------



## preg_pilot

Hehe. I think I´m the crazy one here.
I´m not only obsessing over baby names. I´ve already decided.
I decided on the girl name when I was 10 years old or something, and not much older when I decided on the boy name.

If I have a girl : Ásrún Huld (direct translation: Aesir Runes are Hidden)
If I have a boy: Þorgeir Ezra (translation: umm, practically impossible, but I´ll try... Brave Spear Ezra) I don´t know why I chose Ezra, I just like the sound of it...


----------



## MrsChezek

preg_pilot said:


> Hehe. I think I´m the crazy one here.
> I´m not only obsessing over baby names. I´ve already decided.
> I decided on the girl name when I was 10 years old or something, and not much older when I decided on the boy name.
> 
> If I have a girl : Ásrún Huld (direct translation: Aesir Runes are Hidden)
> If I have a boy: Þorgeir Ezra (translation: umm, practically impossible, but I´ll try... Brave Spear Ezra) I don´t know why I chose Ezra, I just like the sound of it...

I'm sure those names will work perfectly in Iceland, but I'd cry if I was to be the teacher of your kids on the first day of school here in the US!!! I don't even know where to start on pronunciation :dohh: Ezra is nice though! I've heard of that before. Can you write the other parts phonetically? I'd love to hear how they sound :flower:

And your OH is happy to go with those? My DH is quite picky and so am I which is why I think I'm freaking out. If it was solely up to ME, I'd be done :winkwink: But the names he loves I'm not too keen on and vice versa...we'll end up naming our kid something we're both just 'ok' with at this rate!!!! But I keep making a big list of both so hopefully something will strike his fancy. I'm going to ask him to make a list as well.


My nausea came back yesterday evening and I was SUPER TIRED. I didn't do much yesterday or Sunday though so that is weird. The nausea is still here today and I couldn't get out of bed this morning after 10 hours of sleep...which is unheard of for me! I passed out at 10:30pm last night too...I then took a nap around noon again. I sure hope this is a growth spurt!


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> Hehe. I think I´m the crazy one here.
> I´m not only obsessing over baby names. I´ve already decided.
> I decided on the girl name when I was 10 years old or something, and not much older when I decided on the boy name.
> 
> If I have a girl : Ásrún Huld (direct translation: Aesir Runes are Hidden)
> If I have a boy: Þorgeir Ezra (translation: umm, practically impossible, but I´ll try... Brave Spear Ezra) I don´t know why I chose Ezra, I just like the sound of it...
> 
> I'm sure those names will work perfectly in Iceland, but I'd cry if I was to be the teacher of your kids on the first day of school here in the US!!! I don't even know where to start on pronunciation :dohh: Ezra is nice though! I've heard of that before. Can you write the other parts phonetically? I'd love to hear how they sound :flower:
> 
> And your OH is happy to go with those? My DH is quite picky and so am I which is why I think I'm freaking out. If it was solely up to ME, I'd be done :winkwink: But the names he loves I'm not too keen on and vice versa...we'll end up naming our kid something we're both just 'ok' with at this rate!!!! But I keep making a big list of both so hopefully something will strike his fancy. I'm going to ask him to make a list as well.
> 
> 
> My nausea came back yesterday evening and I was SUPER TIRED. I didn't do much yesterday or Sunday though so that is weird. The nausea is still here today and I couldn't get out of bed this morning after 10 hours of sleep...which is unheard of for me! I passed out at 10:30pm last night too...I then took a nap around noon again. I sure hope this is a growth spurt!Click to expand...

Wow... phonetics ... I'll try ;)

Ásrún Huld: Ausroon ... I have no idea how to phonetically spell the other one, it´s severely Icelandic.
Þorgeir Ezra: Thorgaeir ... and same again with Ezra... it´s not spelled with a regular E... regular E is said with the mouth in a "smile", while this E is said more similarly to A...


----------



## poppy13

Do you think I should give my midwife a call? I rang 2 weeks ago to tell the GP I was pregnant & they said they would get the midwife to call me but I've not heard anything. I dont want to pester them but I'm 6 weeks on Thursday and not had any advice or guidance. I have epilepsy so want to know what I should be doing/avoiding/looking out for.

Any ideas about what I should do?


----------



## sam79

poppy - I would definitely say give your midwife a call. I'm not sure if you are on medication or anything for your epilepsy which might need to be changed/altered now that you are pregnant. Even if you call and they tell you that you don't need to be doing anything differently, hopefully that will at least give you a little peace of mind.


----------



## preg_pilot

poppy13 said:


> Do you think I should give my midwife a call? I rang 2 weeks ago to tell the GP I was pregnant & they said they would get the midwife to call me but I've not heard anything. I dont want to pester them but I'm 6 weeks on Thursday and not had any advice or guidance. I have epilepsy so want to know what I should be doing/avoiding/looking out for.
> 
> Any ideas about what I should do?

Definitely call.
Here´s some info in the meantime.
https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/pregnancy/PR00123


----------



## sam79

I had my 20 week appointment with my OB today and he seems really happy with my progress and the results of my morphology scan. I'm always amazed to hear my baby's heartbeat, which I get to listen each appointment! Next appoint with him will be in another 4 weeks. We're hopping to go out and look at prams again on the weekend and hopefully make a decision about which one to go with. There are way too many options!


----------



## preg_pilot

sam79 said:


> I had my 20 week appointment with my OB today and he seems really happy with my progress and the results of my morphology scan. I'm always amazed to hear my baby's heartbeat, which I get to listen each appointment! Next appoint with him will be in another 4 weeks. We're hopping to go out and look at prams again on the weekend and hopefully make a decision about which one to go with. There are way too many options!

Wow, I´m glad I don´t have to worry about a lot of purchases for the baby. I only need to buy the car seat and a mattress for the bed.
All the other stuff I get as a loan from my brothers and sister.
I´ll buy some cute stuff myself of course, but I´m just glad I don´t have to start from scratch.

Yea, I agree, it´s always so heartwarming to hear the heartbeat :)


----------



## MrsChezek

I'm kind of excited for the shopping to begin...though it IS overwhelming as there are SO MANY OPTIONS!!! On everything...including a simple diaper pail :wacko: :haha: But it will be fun...

*pilot* - your name choices sound SO pretty!!! :flower:

*sam* - did you find out the gender or are you choosing to wait? I can't wait until my 20 week scan...6 more weeks!!!!

How is everyone? We are off to Poland for three weeks on Tuesday so I've been busy trying to get some cheap clothes for the trip, buying sleeping pillows as I'm having a hard time sleeping, getting any accessories I will need, etc. Had my 14 week appointment yesterday and they drew more blood - cystic fibrosis this time. This state has SO many required tests!!! And we just listened to the heartbeat. Mostly we just talked about the many questions I had and my travel abroad. No more u/s for me until week 20 :coffee:


----------



## Clarkeyness

YEAH Sam and Mrs chezek for good appointments!!:happydance:

Pilot- nice name choices!

Im waiting for my u/s next friday..one week left!! Im a little nervous as i dont really have any symptoms. My bbs arent really sore only if i push on them, i dont have m/s (which is good) but thought i would feel something ( i do get dizzy one in a while if i dont eat in time), I feel some cramps and twinges at times, not peeing like crazy- maybe a little more..I know i shouldnt stress as some people dont have many symptoms. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## preg_pilot

Clarkeyness said:


> YEAH Sam and Mrs chezek for good appointments!!:happydance:
> 
> Pilot- nice name choices!
> 
> Im waiting for my u/s next friday..one week left!! Im a little nervous as i dont really have any symptoms. My bbs arent really sore only if i push on them, i dont have m/s (which is good) but thought i would feel something ( i do get dizzy one in a while if i dont eat in time), I feel some cramps and twinges at times, not peeing like crazy- maybe a little more..I know i shouldnt stress as some people dont have many symptoms. Anyone else have this issue?

Hey, I didn´t feel much either until week 8 :)
Happy non-M/S :haha:


----------



## sam79

preg-pilot - Although it is expensive and overwhelming at times, it is still fun going out and baby shopping. We're getting a lot of help from my family with the purchasing of the big items which has been a blessing. 

MrsChezek - We have decided to stay team yellow and not find out the gender. I think it will be fun everyone trying to guess the gender based on the way that I am carrying. 

Clarkey - I wouldn't worry about the lack of symptoms. I am 20 weeks and from all the tests so far seem to have a healthy and active little baby growing. I've had no morning sickness or food aversions, no bloating, no constipation (sorry if TMI). Around week 10 (I think) I started feeling really tired and was going to bed at 8pm some nights. That extreme tiredness only lasted a few weeks. Around week 12/13 (I think) I was getting some headaches, which I don't normally get. I have rather large boobs to start with and so that often get a little tender around ovulation. Early on in my pregnancy they were getting no sorer then they would normally get around ovulation and they're not tender at all now. With my lack of symptoms, I'm just grateful that I can enjoy my pregnancy and hope that things go this smoothly for the next 20 weeks.


----------



## MrsChezek

*Clarkey* - I would LOVE to have your "issue" :haha: You can have all my symptoms if you'd like :winkwink: One more week and then you can rest easy and just enjoy :hugs:

*sam* - we're going to have the technician put it in an envelope for us and we haven't decided how we're going to go about opening it...maybe have a little party with close family and friends and have a baker bake a cake that has the inside colored based on the gender...or maybe we'll try to hold out until Christmas and open it as a "gift". But that is soooo long from now!!!! Plus won't leave us much time to go buy stuff...maybe we'll open it on my DH's bday as it's in early November...but we definitely want to find out before birth :flower:

I wore my maternity shorts today and they were SO comfy...I think I might shop maternity clothes moving forward period :thumbup: Buttons and zippers are SO overrated!!


----------



## MrsChezek

SO quiet here! How is everyone doing??? :flower:

I had a very good weekend - first one in a VERY long time!! We pretty much did everything like we used to - went out to lunch with friends, cleaned the house, went to the gym, entertained guests for dinner, went to the mall, etc and I felt great. A bit tired by the end of each day but good. :happydance: 

I'm getting a bit overwhelmed as I read all these books and they are all saying how I should be taking advantage of all the energy I now have and getting a lot of stuff done for birth and baby prep. So I'm going to start researching classes - not sure what to take. Any suggestions? Also, I want to try to find a local pregnancy group of moms that are around my due date so that we can sort of go through all this together and then face having a newborn together too. Sort of a RL version of baby and bump :)

I also succumbed to all the sales going on and bought a second pair of maternity pants. I'm just SO uncomfortable in all my other clothes! So I wanted to at least have two pairs for our trip to Poland. Heading out on Wed for 3 weeks! Can't wait :happydance:

Hope you are all doing well...miss hearing from you all!!! :hugs:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Thanks everyone:hugs: i know I am lucky to have no m/s but it would honestly make me feel like everything is going ok and my hormones are increasing. I know I shouldnt worry. 
Sam- its nice to hear that you didnt have m/s either. I have sometimes waves of dizziness and headaches as well. we will wait and see when im 8 weeks. I will probably wish I didnt complain :blush:

Mrs chezek- Sorry about your m/s. You probably want me to shut up and stop complaining about not having any:blush: Im just extra cautious because of my health issues. Hope your feeling better now:hugs:

Im waiting to go for my u/s this friday. So nervous and excited as we have been waiting for this what seems like forever. I will keep everyone updated!!


----------



## Smimms

Hi ladies!
It's been a long time since I checked in but I just wanted to say hi and possibly join the group :flower: I finally got my :BFP: first thing this morning and I am so excited. Glad to see you are all doing well!
:happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

Oh my gosh *Smimms*!!!! CONGRATULATIONS! How exciting :hugs: I'm sooooo happy for you! Happy and healthy 9 months :happydance: Thanks for coming by to let us know! We missed you on the boards.

*Clarkey* - Not at all! No hard feelings&#8230;I *totally* understand as the days I didn't have MS once it started dwindling away, I panicked too. It's hard to find a happy medium!!! 4 more days until your scan - it will be so awesome to see your little bean. Looking forward to your update :hugs:


----------



## preg_pilot

Smimms said:


> Hi ladies!
> It's been a long time since I checked in but I just wanted to say hi and possibly join the group :flower: I finally got my :BFP: first thing this morning and I am so excited. Glad to see you are all doing well!
> :happydance:

Oh wow, Smimms :D You´re finally here.
Welcome :happydance:


----------



## sportysgirl

Smimms said:


> Hi ladies!
> It's been a long time since I checked in but I just wanted to say hi and possibly join the group :flower: I finally got my :BFP: first thing this morning and I am so excited. Glad to see you are all doing well!
> :happydance:

Congratulations! Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months! xx


----------



## Smimms

Thanks ladies! I confirmed with digital this morning yay!


----------



## Breezy81

Wow *Sara*! Congrats. So happy for you to join us. :flower:

*Pilot* I love your name choices. 

O *Clarkey* I never got m/s either! I'm thankful now that I'm passed the 12week point but I was worried up until that point. I did get a lot of headaches and still do but all other symptoms come and go. We are just one of the lucky ones. :thumbup: Only a few more days until your appointment :happydance: 

*Chezek* So glad your weekend went well. It's about time :winkwink: I have no idea where to start when it comes to classes. We just finally decided not to have an additional testing done, right at the last second. Maternity clothes are much more comfortable, I've been shopping the sales too since I work underground I can wear whatever all year round so still buying some summer clothes.

*Sam* how exciting to be team yellow! We are finding out the end of October and I can barely stand to wait until then. We are doing a Thanksgiving reveal to the family with my sis (who lives out of town) on skype. I'm going to make mini pies for everyone with pink or blue in there somehow. 

Everything here is going great! Got the stone on our house this week and they are installing our cabinets Friday and the baby is growing like crazy. I've gained 15lbs already, whoops. I've been walking a few miles a day and eating good so there isn't much I can do really. It's all belly though so that's good. Did any of you have annoucement pictures done? I've been thinking about it since we havent annouced to extended family members and fb.

P.S. I'm already a peach. Crazy!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Hey all!! How is everyone doing? Im nervous/excited for my first u/s tomorrow morning :happydance: I will keep everyone posted tomorrow!! I may not sleep tonight.


----------



## MrsChezek

So how did it go *Clarkey*????

I made it through 36 hours of travel alive. Feeling much better after 9 hours of sleep as I only got 1 hour in that previous 48 hour period! Hope everyone is well. :hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

Clarkeyness said:


> Hey all!! How is everyone doing? Im nervous/excited for my first u/s tomorrow morning :happydance: I will keep everyone posted tomorrow!! I may not sleep tonight.

Hope all goes well with the scan. x


----------



## sam79

Breezy - A thanksgiving reveal sounds exciting. You have to keep us posted about how you put the pink or blue in the mini pies.

Clarkey - Good luck with the scan tomorrow. It's so nerve wracking, but I'm sure you will get good results.


----------



## Clarkeyness

Sooo..had my u/s today and baby is 8weeks (1 day ahead) and heartrate 160..:happydance: Couldnt believe it! So excited. The tech said with a higher heart rate it may be a girl. my hubby was little bummed lol. im having another scan in 2 weeks as there was a 1 cm implantation bleed in my uterus (which is common) but they want to check it. i will get to see my LO again.

Mrs Chezek- glad u feel better after your sleep. Must be exhausting. :hugs:

Breezy- I do feel better after the u/s since not having many symptoms. I guess we are just lucky and our babes are doing well!!:hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Yay for a good u/s *Clarkey*! :hugs: I had one of those bleeds - is it a placental lake? It just disappeared after a couple weeks! But it did get me more viewing time with bean too :thumbup:

*Breezy* - I haven't decided how to deal with the reveal...your idea sounds so cute!!! :happydance:

:hug: to all!


----------



## Breezy81

*Clarkey* So so relieved to hear your appointment went well. My little C (that;s what we are calling baby for now) h/b was 165 on the last visit. I'm really hoping for a girl but have thought since day 1 it's a boy. Guess time will tell, I'll really be happy either way! I am 14 weeks today and still no sickness, it really is nice. They say no m/s it's a girl. There are so many tales out there, I've had some fun looking into them. 

*Chezek* Hope you are having an amazing trip! You can use my reveal, I won't tell. :haha: I wanted it to be a time when what family we do have will be together and still give my sis plenty of time before the shower. When do you find out again, I know it has to be soon. 

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!


----------



## Joey1979

Hi everyone!
Glad to here you are all doing well!! Haven't posted on here for a while but I just don't know where the time is going at the moment!!! 
Had my 12 week NHS scan lasts week and all looked well. We decided to get the Downs test done privately as they are more accurate and test for more chromosome abdomalities. They also do an in depth anatomy check (as my nephew has some problems linked with spina bifida we wanted this looked at). All test results were fine - and the anatomy check looked good too!! Baby was jumping around all over the place!! Saw feet and toes - couldn't believe the detail!! We also asked the sonographer if she could tell us the gender and it looks like we are having a little girl!!!!!! For some reason I had convinced myself we were having a boy so I was a bit shocked. I felt a little disappointed too - which I have felt so guilty about. I totally wasn't ready for that feeling as I know I am happy as long as the baby is healthy! Very weird in deed! My mother didn't help as when I told her we were having a girl she said "better luck nxt time!!!" couldn't believe it! I was so annoyed with her!! Anyway, getting used to calling baby she now and trying to think of girls names!!

I also had the test done for pre eclampsia (as my mother had it) and this came back high risk - this has worried me! Going to speak to my midwife about it nxt week at my appt and have also booked more scans just to keep an eye on things! 

Hope everyone has a lovely week (and welcome to all the new ladies!!)

xxx


----------



## MrsChezek

*Breezy* - I would LOVE to steal your reveal idea but we won't be seeing both sides of the family until Christmas and that is just waaaay too long to wait :( I'll keep thinking on it&#8230;

*Joey* - glad your appts went well and your bean is looking good! SOrry to hear about the pre eclampsia high risk but now that you know you are in that category, you can keep an eye on things and help prevent it. Better that than finding out too late! So you're in a good place :hugs: We had the downs and trisomy tests done too and everything came back normal - such a big weight off the shoulders, isn't it??


AFM, we're finally moved into our apartment which we'll be staying in for two weeks. My big to do this morning is to unpack! It will be nice to not live out of a suitcase and sleep in a different bed each night which has been the case for since Tuesday! My m/s hasn't resurfaced and other than mild headaches, I can't complain too much. It's SUPER HARD to be here though and not let myself eat the many many things I love! I'm trying SO hard to be good but I have had a bite or two of things I normally would not have had back home. I just can't resist knowing this stuff isn't available to me in the US :dohh: But moderation is key right? As long as it's not raw&#8230;.ok ladies, stay well and do pop by!

:hug:


----------



## preg_pilot

Chez - congrats on the apartment, but why only for 2 weeks?

AFM - I may be weird, but I refused to do the downs and trisomy check completely. To me it doesn´t matter if the baby has either. I will not abort it for anything.
The midwife was adamant that I get the check (it costs extra), and when I said no thanks, she spent 5 minutes trying to convince me to have one.
I finally told her, that no matter what came out of those tests, it wouldn´t change a thing, so I would rather just not know.
I don´t know. To me it just doesn´t matter...


----------



## Breezy81

Happy Monday everyone! 

I did the same thing *Pilot* I'm completely happy with our choice. 

Yes *Chezek* we orginally thought Christmas but even though I'm behind you it was a little later than I wanted. My sister will be in Holland but the rest of my close family will get together for Thanksgiving so that time works out perfect for us. Plus, then we only have to keep quiet for a month. :thumbup: So glad the m/s appears to be gone for good. I have miserable headaches, the doctor offered me meds but I'm not a huge fan so i just suffer. Hope yours remain mild. 

*Joey* I'm afraid when we get to that point I will be disappointed too. I've been really hoping for a girl but have this gut feeling I'm having a boy and have since day 1. Although some doctors say that the h/b says a lot and ours was 165 last time. What was yours? Dh and I decided on a girls name last night and I'm working on conviencing him of my boy name now. :haha: 

We finally made a fb annoucement yesterday! It was so fun. I went with.....we have a little shamrock on it's way, due for arrival St. Paddys day! I loved seeing everyones comments, it made my day.


----------



## MrsChezek

*preg_pilot* - we're traveling abroad for 3 weeks. We spent the first several days visiting family and now we rented an apt for 2 weeks while DH takes an intensive language course here in Poland. He's learning Polish (my native language) so that he can understand our baby as I plan to speak to it in Polish only :winkwink: Plus, much of my extended family doesn't speak English so it will be nice for him to be able to chat with them. As far as the tests go, I knew I would keep the baby if it had downs or trisomy but I know there are severe cases of spina bifida in which the quality of life of the child would just be way too low and in that case I would consider abortion. So I wanted the test. Plus, if I did have a downs, etc baby, I'd want to be prepared - read up on it, etc. BUT you are right, it is down to personal choice and your midwife shouldn't have pushed it on you! It's whatever we're each comfortable with :hugs:

*Breezy* - I have a history of migraines so I worry that if I let a mild headache go for too long, it will turn into a migraine :nope: So if it goes on for over 2 days, I take one Tylenol. But I hate taking itI don't want to take any drugs. But I know that if I let it get out of hand and I get a migraine, I'll have to take more stuff!!! And congrats on going public - didn't it feel great? I love being able to say whatever I want to anyone nowI hated keeping the secret.


AFM, I'm still good. Not being very good about putting my feet up and paid for it last night as I had calf cramps all night. Going to do a bit of yoga now and then shower to go meet my aunt for coffee. So cool to be here where I have so much family!!! I mean I'm used to just having my parents around and an odd aunt, uncle and cousin not too far away but my closest extended family has always been in Europe since I was 9 years old (that's when we moved to the US). My visits here have always been brief and filled with trying to see everyone so it's SO NICE to just relax and sort of live here for 2 weeks and casually see folks. Not to mention share the newshappy times :happydance:


How is everyone else? Especially the quiet ones?? Hope all is well :hug:


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek - Yay for a new language :D

I agree with being prepared for any eventuality.
I already know a lot about all sorts of disabilities, such as autism, downs, etc.
My sister is lightly handicapped (mentally), and has a lot of different friends :)
I love every single one of them, and they taught me so much more than anybody else could have.
I would like to believe, that I would be better prepared to handle a different child than the average person :)


----------



## sam79

Wow it's been busy on here!

Clarkey -glad to hear your u/s went well.

Joey - It is such a relief when everything goes well with the scans. I think you worry that little bit less.

Chezek - Enjoy your trip. I'm sure you will have a wonderful time catching up with your family.

AFM - I'm feeling movement everyday now which is really exciting. It puts my mind a little at ease as I'm always so concerned about something going wrong. We've had a bit of a whooping cough epidemic at my school. At last count there were 7 students and 1 staff member. So I have been moved into isolation in the hope that I don't get it. I'm supposed to be going home next week to meet my new niece/nephew (due any day now). So I really hoping that I don't start to show any symptoms as this is the only chance I will get to meet him or her until after I have my LO. Fx'd that I stay healthy.


----------



## MrsChezek

preg_pilot said:


> MrsChezek - Yay for a new language :D
> 
> I agree with being prepared for any eventuality.
> I already know a lot about all sorts of disabilities, such as autism, downs, etc.
> My sister is lightly handicapped (mentally), and has a lot of different friends :)
> I love every single one of them, and they taught me so much more than anybody else could have.
> I would like to believe, that I would be better prepared to handle a different child than the average person :)

Sounds like you totally are!!! :hugs: I only know some through stories as many of my friends work with kids with disabilities: speech pathologists and a therapist that life coaches those who are legally blind. But I don't have any first hand experience...


*sam* - hope you don't catch anything! Stay well :hugs: I'm super jealous of you feeling the baby move...I keep waiting. No idea what it will feel like so we'll see when I actually register a kick. Can't wait!


----------



## MrsChezek

*poppy* - so were you able to get in and see your doc? or your midwife again about the epilepsy? Hope your fatigue isn't too bad! :hugs:

*Smimms* - what is your due date? I'd like to add you to our list of EDDs. Have you had any doc appts?

*MD* - how is the new biz?


We've decided to cook a meal at our apt tonight - I found a farmers market type place and bought a bunch of stuff. Quite the experience! Reminded me of the street markets in Italy, everyone trying to get your attention by shouting. I now have to go to a supermarket to get butter, oil, salt, pepper, etc&#8230;

I did a toning for pregnancy video this morning and it felt good. I'm tired but it's a good kind of tired. I'm definitely getting a hang of this pregnancy thing more and more each day.

Hope everyone else is well! :hug:


----------



## poppy13

MrsChezek said:


> *poppy* - so were you able to get in and see your doc? or your midwife again about the epilepsy? Hope your fatigue isn't too bad!

hi fatigue is bad but thanks for asking! Not seen dr or midwife yet but got booking in appt next thurs. Got another scan next wed as have had some bleeding which has now stopped but there is a chance it could be twins! Will speak to midwife about epilepsy next week.xx


----------



## Smimms

I was just rifling through the thread enjoying all of the u/s pictures. So adorable!! I cannot wait to have one. 
I'm curious, did anyone not get hcg levels checked? I called my doc to tell them I had a positive frer and they automatically scheduled me for paperwork on Oct. 2nd. I asked for bloodwork and they said a bfp is enough and they will see me in 3 weeks. I do have Kaiser though :dohh:
I have poas obsessively thanks to this crazy wait :wacko:

My EDD is 5.21.13


----------



## poppy13

Its the same in the uk Sara so us Brits know how you feel!


----------



## MrsChezek

*poppy* - glad you are getting in to see the doc and have an u/s to check things out! Twins huh? How exciting!!! Keep us posted :hugs:

*Smimms* - my doc is on the crazy end of the scale; I've had all kinds of blood work and u/s scans&#8230;I'm the one pushing back. But now that I am further along, I haven't had one since 13 weeks (nuchial scan) and my next one isn't until the anatomy scan at 20 weeks. I almost feel in withdrawal as I got used to seeing bobo bean every 2 weeks or so. :dohh: I've added your date to the front of the thread :happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

Can everyone take a second to check their EDD and see if it's still accurate? I know some of you mentioned being moved and I'm not sure I updated them all :flower:

preg_pilot - 1.26.2013
sam79 - 1.26.2013
MD1223 - 2.21.2013
MindUtopia - 3.1.2013
MrsChezek - 3.7.2013
sportysgirl - 3.10.2013
ttc1st - 3.13.2013
Breezy81 - 3.17.2013
Rmsh1 - 3.23.2013
joey1979 - 3.25.2013
Ready4BabyOne - 4.18.2013
Clarkeyness - 4.27.2013
poppy13 - 5.2.2013
Smimms - 5.21.2013

Also, if you are missing from the list, please let me know. I apologize for the oversight!
:hug:


----------



## preg_pilot

Mine is correct :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey mine has changed to the 15th March 2013.

My next scan is 29th oct. x


----------



## Clarkeyness

Hey everyone!! Hope all is well!!

Im going for my second u/s tomorrow to see if my implantation bleed has absorbed or shrunk. Im hoping for good news and looking forward to seeing my little bean :)


----------



## Breezy81

Good luck *Clarkey*! I can't wait until the end of October to see my little Shamrock. Enjoy it! 

I have an appointment this Friday and I always get really nervous the week of an appointment :dohh:

*Simms*, I went in a couple times for hcg tests but I was seeing a fertilitiy specialist so I think they are a little more precautious. I think I finally quit poas when I had my first sono so I say it's totally normal :winkwink:

How is everyone?


----------



## Smimms

MrsChezek said:


> *poppy* - glad you are getting in to see the doc and have an u/s to check things out! Twins huh? How exciting!!! Keep us posted :hugs:
> 
> *Smimms* - my doc is on the crazy end of the scale; I've had all kinds of blood work and u/s scans&#8230;I'm the one pushing back. But now that I am further along, I haven't had one since 13 weeks (nuchial scan) and my next one isn't until the anatomy scan at 20 weeks. I almost feel in withdrawal as I got used to seeing bobo bean every 2 weeks or so. :dohh: I've added your date to the front of the thread :happydance:



MrsChezek: Every 2 weeks wow!! I was told I only get 2 scans, 1 @ 8 weeks and the other at 18-20. I will definitely go in for a 4d ultrasound at some point. I'm glad your pregnancy is going well!

Breezy81: That makes sense. I would just like a little piece if mind, but now it's just time to be patient I guess. 2 more weeks until my scan :wacko:

Ladies when did your ms or big symptoms kick in. When you said yep I'm preggo.


----------



## preg_pilot

Smimms said:


> MrsChezek: Every 2 weeks wow!! I was told I only get 2 scans, 1 @ 8 weeks and the other at 18-20. I will definitely go in for a 4d ultrasound at some point. I'm glad your pregnancy is going well!
> 
> Breezy81: That makes sense. I would just like a little piece if mind, but now it's just time to be patient I guess. 2 more weeks until my scan :wacko:
> 
> Ladies when did your ms or big symptoms kick in. When you said yep I'm preggo.

Yep, it´s the same here. 2 scans only.
We get 12 weeks, and 20 weeks.
We´re going to get a 4D scan. Those are usually done between 30-36 weeks here.
Will also be talking to the midwife 3 weeks from now. I talk to her once about 1-2 months apart. Will probably be more appointments as I get closer.
Basically I had my 8 week interview, 12 week scan, 16 week interview, 20 week scan, and 25 week interview.
Then I have to go in for a glocose tolerance test at 28 weeks. (to test for gestational diabetes).

Little one is kicking powerfully these days, sometimes I watch my belly move when he´s moving around. Sounds early at 22 weeks, right?
My symptoms kicked in, I think around week 8, and stayed for a couple of months. I sometimes get MS these days, but only very occasionally.


----------



## MrsChezek

*Clarkey* - how did your u/s go?

*Breezy* - good luck on your appt tomorrow! I'm sure it will be great :hugs:

*Smimms* - my ms kicked in at 5+3 and didn't end until about 11+4 - it was hell!!!!! Yeah my doc likes to keep a watchful eye until 12 weeks (that was my last u/s) and then my next scan is at 20 so in 3 weeks.

*pilot* - I can't believe you're almost at 23 weeks! Time is sure flying by&#8230;I can't wait to feel some kicks&#8230;still waiting :coffee:


How is everyone? Any exciting weekend plans? I'm trying to kick off shopping for lo&#8230;we haven't bought anything yet and I have a 20% off coupon for Amazon (save up to $100) that expires soon and I really want to use it. I think I might buy a high chair or something as I really want to test drive the car seats and strollers in person before choosing one. Have any of you started shopping?


----------



## Clarkeyness

Hey everyone! My u/s yesterday was amazing. Saw the little one right on track at 9 weeks and 4 days. HR was 180...nice and strong. They said the HR will mellow down after 12 weeks. LO was moving around so much, arms and legs were wiggling. So cute. Hubby videotaped it. Going to surprise our families at our Thanksgiving dinner which is next weekend with the video. i will be 11 weeks then. Many friends still wont know yet. Maybe another week later. :happydance:

Breezy- good luck with your appt!!:hugs:

Mrs chezek- so exciting to be buying items for the baby.:happydance:.i haven't done that yet. Probably will wait till 2nd tri.

Pilot- i cant wait to fell the baby kick. I dont think 22 weeks is too early.. i thought I felt something at 9 weeks:haha: Probably just gas...

Simms- I never did have ms..I am almost 10 weeks..just slight nausea and dizziness at times but resolved when i ate something. Hope you wont have any ms:hugs:


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> *Clarkey* - how did your u/s go?
> 
> *Breezy* - good luck on your appt tomorrow! I'm sure it will be great :hugs:
> 
> *Smimms* - my ms kicked in at 5+3 and didn't end until about 11+4 - it was hell!!!!! Yeah my doc likes to keep a watchful eye until 12 weeks (that was my last u/s) and then my next scan is at 20 so in 3 weeks.
> 
> *pilot* - I can't believe you're almost at 23 weeks! Time is sure flying byI can't wait to feel some kicksstill waiting :coffee:
> 
> 
> How is everyone? Any exciting weekend plans? I'm trying to kick off shopping for lowe haven't bought anything yet and I have a 20% off coupon for Amazon (save up to $100) that expires soon and I really want to use it. I think I might buy a high chair or something as I really want to test drive the car seats and strollers in person before choosing one. Have any of you started shopping?

Yea, I started feeling the first "bubbles" at around 14 weeks, but the kicks are really powerful these days :) When he turns the right way that is. when he´s kicking me in the crotch, or inside the bones, or up against my lungs, you can´t feel anything from the outside. Easiest to feel him when he´s kicking straight out against my belly button :)
I don´t have a lot of shopping to do. Basically we´ll be buying the mattress for the bed, and the car-chair. Everything else I get for free or cheap from my brothers and sister.



Clarkeyness said:


> Hey everyone! My u/s yesterday was amazing. Saw the little one right on track at 9 weeks and 4 days. HR was 180...nice and strong. They said the HR will mellow down after 12 weeks. LO was moving around so much, arms and legs were wiggling. So cute. Hubby videotaped it. Going to surprise our families at our Thanksgiving dinner which is next weekend with the video. i will be 11 weeks then. Many friends still wont know yet. Maybe another week later. :happydance:
> 
> Breezy- good luck with your appt!!:hugs:
> 
> Mrs chezek- so exciting to be buying items for the baby.:happydance:.i haven't done that yet. Probably will wait till 2nd tri.
> 
> Pilot- i cant wait to fell the baby kick. I dont think 22 weeks is too early.. i thought I felt something at 9 weeks:haha: Probably just gas...
> 
> Simms- I never did have ms..I am almost 10 weeks..just slight nausea and dizziness at times but resolved when i ate something. Hope you wont have any ms:hugs:

I´ve already felt the kicks from week 14. Started feeling him then, and it´s only gotten stronger since then. Can be quite uncomfortable at times now.
Nice to hear about the U/S going well :)


----------



## preg_pilot

Hey guys.
I just wanted to let you know that I´m cutting down on my subscription threads here on BnB.
I really need to focus on studying flying material this winter, so I´ll only be checking up on my pregnancy journal. I´ll try to get on there every day, but can´t promise anything.
Those of you that want to keep up with my progress, can follow up on me there.
I´ll miss you guys, and maybe I´ll get on here more after the new years.
I won´t stop completely, but I´ll cut down on my internet time a lot.

Internet is just too damn addictive.

Still love you guys, and :hugs: 
all around


----------



## sam79

Clarkey - glad to hear that your scans went well and that your LO is measuring on track. It's so exciting to see LO on the scan. It makes it all seem so much more real.

Smimms - I didn't have any real symptoms so it wasn't really until my bump started growing that I really felt pregnant.

MrsC - I've bought a lot of the big stuff (nursery set & bedding, pram, baby monitor). I have bought a car seat yet or glider chair, but I know what I want. My mum is throwing a baby shower for me in a couple of weeks so I'm waiting until after that to buy most of the smaller items.


----------



## Clarkeyness

This thread is not busy at all...:(


----------



## Clarkeyness

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Breezy81

For some reason my posts are not making it to the board. I was wondering why no one responded. :shrug: 

Doctors appointment went well Heart is growing bigger and stronger :thumbup: H/B was 146bpm this visit. We are scheduled for gender scan Oct. 23rd. I can hardly stand the wait. :happydance:

How is everyone?


----------



## sportysgirl

Breezy81 said:


> For some reason my posts are not making it to the board. I was wondering why no one responded. :shrug:
> 
> Doctors appointment went well Heart is growing bigger and stronger :thumbup: H/B was 146bpm this visit. We are scheduled for gender scan Oct. 23rd. I can hardly stand the wait. :happydance:
> 
> How is everyone?

Glad your appointment went well. Not long until you scan now, are you finding out the sex?

I have a scan 29th Oct and cannot wait!


----------



## Breezy81

*Sam* and *Chezek* Can't wait to start shopping! Let the madness begin Oct. 23rd. I'll probably go buy something right after we find out. 

*Chezek* What do you think you are having? What date are you sheduled, my calendar isn't marked?

*Simms* No M/S for me! I'm grew pretty quickly and gained lots of weight fast, that's about it. (o yes and headaches)
* My appointments are like yours 1st scan, 8 weeks, next scan 19 weeks. I do get to hear the h/b everytime but other than that just a check up. It goes by so fast. 

I haven't seen the little one in a while come on 2weeks 6 days!*


----------



## MrsChezek

I know! :nope: I am happy to post! What's everyone up to????

I'm doing a lot of research...figuring out our registry items as well as reading up on all the schools of sleep training to see what resonates with us. There's so much to think about!!! I have a simple check up tomorrow then my anatomy scan is on the 18th in two weeks. Can't wait :happydance:

Yay for a good appt Breezy! :hugs:


----------



## Breezy81

*Chezek* I saw on the other thread your bday is 2/28, mine is 3/1! How funny is it we are both due around our own bdays! 

Has anyone started using anything for stretch marks? I have a hard time because I'm allergic to so many things but I figure I should start soon!


----------



## Clarkeyness

There we go girls!! Love seeing more posts about you all:hugs:

Breezy- Yeah for a great HB..My Lo was 180 last time but he/she was very active. Im also looking forward to the gender scan:happydance: Would you prefer a boy or girl?? Obviously a healthy baby and either would be great...

Mrs Chezek/Sporty- You also have to post right away when yo find out the sex...so exciting!! 

Well, Im almost 11 weeks and cant believe i will be a lime soon :)


----------



## Breezy81

At about 12 weeks ours was 165. I really want a girl but I'm feeling it's a boy and have since the day we found out. My sd is 12 and really wants a sister but I've got her believing it's a boy already even though I have no idea. OH thinks it's a girl and since he's always wrong he must be this time too :haha:
I know I will be thrilled either way but it's so much fun to guess when it's impossible. How about you guys?

You are going to be a lime soon. I was already showing big time by then, are you showing yet? Time was flying by for me until I scheduled that 10/23 appointment. Now it's been dragging on. Building our house is helping though because eveyday something new is going on there. So much fun!


----------



## sportysgirl

Clarkeyness said:


> There we go girls!! Love seeing more posts about you all:hugs:
> 
> Breezy- Yeah for a great HB..My Lo was 180 last time but he/she was very active. Im also looking forward to the gender scan:happydance: Would you prefer a boy or girl?? Obviously a healthy baby and either would be great...
> 
> Mrs Chezek/Sporty- You also have to post right away when yo find out the sex...so exciting!!
> 
> Well, Im almost 11 weeks and cant believe i will be a lime soon :)

Lime soon yeah! I love seeing what fruit/veg I will be!


----------



## MrsChezek

*Breezy* - It was SO exciting to buy my first few items&#8230;I can't wait to go shopping in person though. Online wasn't as cool cause I had to wait days to actually get the item from when I bought it and that put a damper on things. I hope to go stroller and carseat shopping after the anatomy scan myself :happydance: Yay for being a pisces!!! This will be the greatest bday gift ever, huh? As far as stretch marks, I got Mustela cream which is a French brand. I like the smell of it and hopefully it will work. I got stretch marks when I 'filled out' as a teenager. I was always stick skinny and then at like 13 I grew a butt and hips seemingly overnight so I guess that means I'm prone to them. FX I won't get any this time!

*Clarkey* - time is totally flying! Feels like just yesterday you shared your BFP with us. And I'm glad you're not feeling too bad - enjoy it! :hugs:

*Breezy* - your LO's HB is in the 'girl' range I'm afraid :winkwink: If you believe in that stuff&#8230;mine is smack in the center!! I think my DH's want for a girl has got me thinking I have one but I honestly don't mind either way. *Clarkey*, do you have a preference?


AFM, had my doc appt this morning and everything was good - heartbeat at 147 :happydance: My doc was running late due to two emergency appts earlier in the day so I got to sit in his office and read all kinds of pregnancy mags for almost 2 hours. Luckily, I thought to bring snacks or I would have died of hunger as it was lunch time!! I got the script for my anatomy scan so now I have to call the hospital and schedule it!! :yipee:


So who's having their gender scan next? Am I the next one on the 18th?


----------



## MrsChezek

Forgot to mention, I posted a new updated belly shot on my journal thread for anyone interested :flower:

:hug:

*EDIT: my anatomy scan date has been set!! Noon on 10/17 - sooooo excited!!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Breezy- 165 does sound like a girl by the old wives tale but I know this is not always true. i am usually very slim and therefore i do have a little belly. DH cant get over how big it is growing.

Mrs chezek- Your lo hb is in the middle..could go either way. Cant wait to hear about your next scan:happydance: And yes time is flying by but cant wait to be in the 2nd tri. We would like boys but would be happy with either. 

We have our first OB appt Oct 10 which Im kinda nervous as she will be doing a pap test...Is this painful when pregnant? I heard it may be. Also has anyone bought or thought about buying a doppler to listen to the HB? Im thinking about it


----------



## Breezy81

A great birthday gift indeed! 

I don't know what I believe. The doctor sat down with us and explained exactly why they say that about the h/b and why it isn't accurate but it's still so much fun to judge based on wivestales. Has anyone tried any of the other crazy ones, like drano or the needle test? 

I really wanted a girl at first, but everyday that goes by I get more and more excited for either for different reasons. I just can't wait to find out! We are scheduled 10/23 the Tuesday after you *Chezek* :happydance:

*Chezek* So glad your appointment went well, it's always such a relief. :thumbup: Can't wait for your scan!!!! Have you decided how you are going to reveal yet?

*Clarkey* I'm very slim too, well was :haha: My OB has not done a pap since being pregnant, I did have one right before though when we started cloimid. I did think about buying 1, but never ended up doing it so I'm not much help there. :shrug:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I am so excited to read about everyone's scans and experiences. Everything (including the info about m/s) gives me something to look forward to when it is my turn. There should be a couple more heading over here from the other thread soon because we got a couple more BFP's. :happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

*Clarkey* - I had a pap done at about 11 weeks myself - it's required in the state of NJ, which is where my doctor is and where I will deliver (I actually live just across the border in PA). It wasn't any more painful than my usual paps! The key is to try to relax (while metal is inserted and poked around your innards - yuk).

*Breezy* - drano and needle test????? Ummm no thank you. The sound of them itself is scary enough!!!!! I'll just wait out the next 12 daysalthough we won't really find out on that day anyway until we figure out our reveal!!!!! I like the idea of a photo session with the balloons in a box. It will make for cute photos and I'm a photographer :winkwink:

*gypsy* - we love to have you TTC girls pop over so come on by! I just heard about Zeez! Such great newsand we're still waiting for Peoples and Sasha :happydance:


AFM, I've been stressing about something dumb. A lady on my March due date thread miscarried previously at 24 months cause of an incompetent cervix and I read somewhere (I wasn't researching this, just stumbled upon the info) that this is most likely to become an issue at weeks 20-22. So I'm nervous...my doc hasn't looked at my cervix at all since that pap around week 12! I think I might call him up tomorrow and just chat to him about it all...maybe have him have a look, just in case. I don't want to stress about it but now that all this info landed on my lap, I can't help myself!!!! Especially since all the books I'm skimming say that regular check ups include cervix checks and fundal height measurements which my doc isn't doing either. I wish I could find my own cervix and check to see if it is closed! I never could locate the damn thing when we were TTC :dohh: I hate that I'm stressing about something I have no solid reason for...I'm not in some high risk of this happening...I wish I was more sensible :nope: I'm going to blame it all on hormones! :haha:

Otherwise, all is good. Headaches been bugging me 24/7 the last 3+ days but otherwise all good. How is everyone else?


----------



## sasha0430

Well I should drop in and say hey...I did not think this day would ever come...I have gotten my BFP on 10-5-2012...well actually I have got to see a heart beat before coming home and taking a test...I was surprised and I believe my RE was just as shocked because as he was doing vaginal ultrasound to check and see if my cyst were gone he was telling me that we need to be more aggressive and start thinking about IVF, embryo donor or egg donors because my blood work was so screwed up...then little later he said wait a minute you are pregnant and that is how I got to see heart beat...I am just 5 and a half weeks and he said that in two weeks when I go back he will give me EDD...I have had blood work done as well to see my HCG levels, thyroid and progesterone....O yea he has put me on 200mg of progesterone as he said just in case...So far I have just had AF like cramps and headaches...from all of you that are further along what could I expect to see in near future...o year this was second time I have seen an RE I have had just regular OB prescribing Clomid and then she has referred me to him


----------



## ZeeZ

Hi everyone, I finally get to join. BFP this morning. I'm too scared to go to sleep in case i wake up and its a dream.

I also have very mild AF type cramps. Please tell me this is normal?


----------



## Breezy81

ZZZZEEEEEEEEE So happy to see you made it!!! Congrats to you. :happydance:
I had AF cramps and lots of CM, it's totally normal! 

*Sasha* What a wondeful story. It's stories like these that keep others from giving up and holding on to hope. My doctor said you risk goes down once you can hear the heartbeat as well. I'm over the moon for you! :cloud9:

*Chezek* I guess they sound much worse than they are. The drano test is peeing in drano to see what color it turns and the needle is threading a needle and hanging it over your stomach to see if it turns in circles or sways back and forth. I have a friend who did the balloon release, her photos are amazing. It's tough not to worry when you hear someone else's heartwrenching stories. I'm sure your doctor will put your mind at ease when you call. :thumbup: Hope your heachache clears up soon! 

What a weekend full of great news!


----------



## ZeeZ

Thanks breezy. 

I've got my first doc appointment today. I think it's early for a scan but he is very popular and I booked it months ago not sure if I'd even be pregnant yet.


----------



## Breezy81

Good luck today! Keep us posted on how it goes. How far along are you?


----------



## MrsChezek

*sasha* - congratulations again! :hugs: I'm so happy for you!! At 5 and a half weeks, I got hit with miserable morning sickness that lasted until week 11I hope this skips you like it did *Breezy* and *Clarkey* so far!!! Otherwise, I just had sore boobs and lots of CM. Have you gotten your blood results back yet? Hope your natural progesterone is high so you don't have to take the supplement. FX for you!!!

*zeez* - I had cramping and lots of CM too. My biggest sign was super sore boobs though which I don't normally get with AF. How crazy is that you scheduled this doc appointment months ago and you got your BFP just yesterday?? I'm glad you get to see a doc to confirm with blood work. Let us know how it goes! Congrats to you again and happy and healthy 9 months!!

*Breezy* - thanks :hugs: I didn't wake up with a headache today so that's a plushopefully they will stay at bay. Peeing on drano. That seems simple - did you do it? We might have some somewhere :haha:

I'm going to call my doc nowwill let you all know what he says!
:hug:


----------



## Breezy81

Yay for no headache! :thumbup: I have them everyday, they get worse as the day goes on, doc says they are tension headaches and completely normal. Still no fun and ruins my day. 

I didn't try it! I didn't try hanging the needle over my belly either. Not sure why :shrug: I think I will try them both tonight. 
Hopefully your doctor will put your hormone mind at ease.

Drano instructions: https://www.babygenderprediction.com/drano-gender-prediction.html
Ring/Needle test: https://www.babygenderprediction.com/needle-gender-prediction.html

I'll let you know the results......We only have 2weeks 1 day until we find out!


----------



## MrsChezek

Yeah so far so goodI have this mild ache but it's at about a 1.5/10so FX! It's been at like 5-8 over the weekend :( I have a lot of knots in my neck and shoulders though so I might go get a massage - I bet that would help a lot! I've been sleeping in the Snoogle and I seem to position my neck funny most nights which is the cause of all this I think. But who knows! :shrug:

If I find the drano, I'll try it tonight too :happydance: Who else is in?????

I talked to my doc's nurse and she totally set my mind at ease. Basically, during the 12 week ultrasound, the doc took a bunch of measurements which gave him the info he needs to decide if you are at risk or not and I was fine. So she said there is no reason to worry. She explained things to me for like 10 minutes so I'm glad I called - I feel much better! I was also able to get a bunch of other questions answered I forgot to ask so I'm glad I didn't have to go in again. Now just 9 more days until the anatomy scan!!!! :yipee:

Oh and I learned a new tip for nausea on a podcast station I started listening too called Pregtastic (super useful!). A doctor they had on there suggested sipping on a bit of the syrup from a can of fruit. He said it coats the stomach and helps alleviate symptoms. So if anyone is still suffering from ms, try it and let us know if it works!


----------



## poppy13

Hi its great to see lots more bfp's joining us! Sooooo exciting!

Has anyone else had the flu vaccination? I had it on saturday and now feel a bit rough :-( cold, tired & a bit of a headache too. 
Xx


----------



## ZeeZ

I'm about 4 weeks today. FF put me at 4w2 but I think it's really 4w0.

Do did a scan and as expected too early to see even the sac. There was a favourable sign that he saw a reaction in my uterus that usually happens with pregnancy but he couldn't see the corpus lutem so a bit worried.

Did Hcg and progesterone bloods today and another hcg on Wednesday so I'll know more by the end of the week.

As for symptoms so far mostly just tired but today the boobs were a bit sensitive. Not looking forward to ms but will definitely try the can fruit syrup - thanks.

Breezy - wow it's so exciting finding out the gender!

Mrschezek - glad you low risk. I'll remember to ask when I'm at my 12 week scan. I'm already learning so much from you guys. Definitely feel like i've got some catching up to do.

Poppy - hope you feel better soon.


----------



## sam79

poppy13 said:


> Hi its great to see lots more bfp's joining us! Sooooo exciting!
> 
> Has anyone else had the flu vaccination? I had it on saturday and now feel a bit rough :-( cold, tired & a bit of a headache too.
> Xx

I had my flu vaccination at about 10 wks too. Lucky for me, I didn't have any reaction/symptoms to it. Sorry to hear that it's made you feel a bit rough. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MrsChezek

sam79 said:


> poppy13 said:
> 
> 
> Hi its great to see lots more bfp's joining us! Sooooo exciting!
> 
> Has anyone else had the flu vaccination? I had it on saturday and now feel a bit rough :-( cold, tired & a bit of a headache too.
> Xx
> 
> I had my flu vaccination at about 10 wks too. Lucky for me, I didn't have any reaction/symptoms to it. Sorry to hear that it's made you feel a bit rough. Hope you feel better soon.Click to expand...

I did a lot of research about the flu vaccine as I never normally get one, but after all the reading and talking to my doctor, I've decided to do it. I just haven't yet! Mainly, cause I fear feeling sick afterward :nope: Sorry *poppy* that it made you feel rough :hugs: I'll let you know how I'll make out. Hopefully I'll get lucky like *sam* did - FX!


----------



## MrsChezek

*Zeez* - I'm keeping everything crossed for you! Let us know how your hcg levels fair after wednesday's test. Lots of sticky dust!!!

*Breezy* - no drano at our house :nope: And I felt silly buying it just so I can pee on it :haha: I'll see if my parent's have any when I visit this Thursday :winkwink: Let me know if you did it!!!


I've started to slowly build my baby registry...it's hidden right now from public while I get my head around all this stuff. But it's super exciting!! Have any of you started?


----------



## Clarkeyness

Mrs Chezek- glad your headache is better :) I was looking for drano as well, couldnt find any :haha: Looking forward to hearing about your anatomy scan:happydance:

Zee- i hope you skip the ms too. Good luck with the HCG testings, Im sure they will double beautifully. So happy for you!!

poppy- nice to see you. Im not sure i will get the flu shot...I guess I will discuss it with my OB tomorrow.

AFM, i told all our family this weekend past about the pregnancy. It was fun. Everyone was excited and happy for us. We still have to tell a couple close friends. I have my first OB appt tomorrow and she will probably send me for my 12 week scan. havent seen the bean in 2 weeks. I have had a little brown spotting over the last couple days so been resting a lot. Makes me little nervous though. I will call my fertility dr today at some point.


----------



## sasha0430

Zeez good luck with hcg...keep us posted...

Poppy sorry you feel bad after a flu shot...I had mine before I knew I was prego...hope you start feeling better soon..

I am excited for all of you that are getting ready to have your gender scan...can't wait to hear what you find out...

AFM...got my blood work results today (have them drown on Friday)..My HCG was 21000 :happydance: and she said that anything over 25 they consider pregnant...and my progesterone was 27...


----------



## ZeeZ

Great news Sasha!

Mrschezek - I don't think I'll be able to hold out starting the baby registerary for long.

Clarky - thats so exciting! I'm sure the spotting is nothing to worry about but understand how it can be unsettling.

afm - last night was the first time out with friends since BFP. I told everyone I had blood tests for sugar levels today so couldn't drink. I ''suspect''that the results will be high and I'll need to avoid drinking for a while still...

Also a friends wife is 7 weeks pregnant. They were going to wait to tell too but told close family and some one posted it on facebook. I'm so proud of DH for not spilling the beans right then - he is terrible at keeping secrets but he knows that we're not low risk because of the PCOS.

keep well everyone.


----------



## MrsChezek

*Clarkey* - how did your doc appointment go? I hope the spotting is nothing at all; it is normal to see some as long as it is brown - that's old blood. :hugs: Weren't you the one with the placental lake? I bet that is what the blood is from...had to come out somehow!

*sasha* - yay for such a lovely hCG count! And your progesterone is in a good place so are you coming off the supplement? :happydance:

*Zeez* - I'm just a superstitious dorkI was too scared to start one earlier as not to jinx things!! But now I'm feeling more confident. I'll definitely go all out after our anatomy scan :winkwink: I love your blood sugar story and 'suspicions'. :haha:

AFM, had a bit of a dizzy spell this morningI think my blood pressure must be extra low the last 24 hours as I had one last night tooif I have another, I'll call my doc just to check in with the nurse. My belly is getting bigger! Feels like it blew up overnight the last few days. All my yoga pants are getting unbearably tight so I have to suck it up and go get some maternity ones this weekend. :dohh: Hope everyone is doing well!

:hug:


----------



## sasha0430

Please tell me it is normal to worry...nothing has happened but I have read so many girls have had a m/c and that worries me as this is our first bean ever since we have started trying 2 years ago...o yea and I have told lots of people I was pregnant because I cannot keep a secret so now I am worried I have jinxed myself...sorry I am just freaking out and I do not want to freak out


----------



## ZeeZ

MrsChezek - I totally understand. My MIL told me that in her culture you not even supposed to buy a single thing until after the birth. I'm haven't even really started my pregnancy journal - waiting for the blood test to come back first.

Sasha - its so normal. Ms doesn't always kick in straight away, try and enjoy it and eat as much healthy food in you while you can. I'm also so nervous I took a pic of my hpt and sneak a peak now and then to remind myself I'm not dreaming.


----------



## MrsChezek

*sasha* - worrying is TOTALLY normal but it's unnecessary :hugs: your bean will be just fine. Your hCG levels were great, you already heard the heartbeat and the doc saw that things looked good (not ectopic or chemical) so relax and send positive thoughts and energy to your bean so it will grow big and strong! Focus on eating well and getting some exercise in each day - walks are great for the body AND the mind! Think of yourself as a little incubator and give your LO the very best environment for growing and it will :hugs:

*Zeez* - when will you get your results from yesterday's blood work? I want to see those big doubled numbers!!! :happydance:


But this is a good question&#8230;what does everyone on here do when they start to worry and panic? How do you get yourself back to happyville? Let's share some coping mechanisms :kiss:

My number one is to take a deep breath and repeat to myself that being nervous and freaking out isn't going to help anything and might hurt things. Then, I go and do one good thing for myself/baby - either drink a glass of water, eat some fruit, go for a walk&#8230;anything that makes me feel like I'm doing the best that I can for the bean to be healthy. 

For example, I was freaking out just yesterday. During my chiropractor appointment, he was using a stomach drop down to accommodate my belly each time I was on my tummy; but then at the end of the session, he wanted to check my muscles for spasms and had me lie on my tummy and he forgot to use the stomach drop. I knew he was rushing cause I showed up late (got stuck in traffic) and two people were already waiting to see him. So I didn't want to bother him with asking for it especially cause it didn't feel uncomfortable to lie there on my belly. But as he was going through my muscles (the whole process probably took a minute or two), I started to freak out that I was squishing bean and that I was hurting it somehow. It felt like an eternity that I was lying there. After the appointment, I was being super hard on myself for not speaking up and I was freaking out that what if I broke an arm or a leg on bean or it couldn't breathe or something. I wanted to call my doctor and get affirmation that everything is ok. But instead, I went for a walk with my DH and our dog and by the time I came home, I felt better and mostly forgot those feelings of regret. There's nothing I could do to turn back time and fix what happened so I did my best to move forward. I guess I'm a big believer in methods of distraction :thumbup:


----------



## sasha0430

Thanks Zees and MrsChezek...it is always good to know that feelings are normal...O yea and MrsChezek re has told me to stay on progesterone pills since I have already started before getting results back...he said it will not hurt anything and once in second tri-master I can stop taking them


----------



## Clarkeyness

Zee- ugghh..someone posted on facebook...Thats has been my biggest worry and every time I tell a family member or friend I specifically say NO FACEBOOK!! If I want it on there I would post it myself. Im not ready yet for the world to know. What are your blood work results?? 

Sasha- Wow nice HCG results!! I know how hard it is not to worry. I do worry a lot but try to distract myself as Mrs Chezek was saying. It took us a year and half to get pregnant and got my first BFP with first round clomid and IUI. You are past the the biggest stages and the percentage for m/c drops to about 5% once you have seen the heartbeat!!:hugs:

Mrs Chezek- i have been dizzy at times as well but feel better once I eat something. Hope your BP is ok. :hugs: Also nice advice on how to calm down if stressing. It is so hard sometimes. And your little bean is safe and sound in his/her strong little sac! Yeah for belly growing!

AFM, talking about freaking out well i did a little with the spotting but saw my OB yesterday and baby heartbeat is fine. Spotting has also stopped and she thinks its just from inserting the progesterone supps in too far:blush: Now I dont go in far at all. Another couple weeks and I will be done with those. I have my 12 week scan tomorrow so I will see the LO again. :happydance: I hope all goes well with my IPS testings.


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Question. Did any of you experience implantation bleeding? If so, what did it look like and when did you see it? I am 3dpo today and when I went to the bathroom there was bright red blood. There wasn't a lot, but enough that it is there. Just curious if ff can be wrong or if implantation is possible at 3dpo.


----------



## sasha0430

gypsygirl1018 said:


> Question. Did any of you experience implantation bleeding? If so, what did it look like and when did you see it? I am 3dpo today and when I went to the bathroom there was bright red blood. There wasn't a lot, but enough that it is there. Just curious if ff can be wrong or if implantation is possible at 3dpo.

Sorry gypsy I did not experienced implantation bleeding just wanted to send lots of baby dust your way...


----------



## ZeeZ

Clarkyness - That&#8217;s why I refuse to tell anyone at all until I&#8217;m ready to go public. My friends would never forgive me if they found out on Facebook!

Gypsy - sorry I'm no help either. 

Sasha &#8211; definitely can&#8217;t hurt to be on them just in case. I had 2 friends mc their first due to low progesterone and the next pregnancies they took supplements and both had beautiful healthy girls.

Mrschezek - I like your idea about doing healthy things. Besides the pic of the HPT i just keep telling myself that my body knows what its doing and wants this baby. I wish I had just trusted it more while TTC. I kept doing all the 'right' things &#8211; meds, scans, checking CM, OPKs, weeks of every other day BD. Except there were days I'd feel like 'we should BD" but I ignored it because we just finished a BD marathon, or we'd be on the "off day" and I didn't want to tire DH out. This month we thought I wasn't going to O so no BD marathon and when the thought popped into my head I just went with it and BFP! 

I called for my test results today. Doctor was in theatre so I won&#8217;t get them until Monday but the receptionist said that he had looked at them and she&#8217;s sure that if there was a problem he would have seen and contacted me or faxed me a script.

Edit: The doctor called back and confirmed all results are good. Hgc doubled nicely.


----------



## sasha0430

Zeez...:happydance::happydance::happydance: for Hgc doubling


----------



## Breezy81

Yay *Zee*! That is great news. 

*Gypsy* I didn't have any either. Sorry. GL to you and hope it was something great! I'm trying to catch up on the other thread and things are looking good for you. Excercise and eating heathly produces good endorphins so hopefully it helps with your crazy cycles. Can't wait for you to join us.

*Clarky* Glad all if ok with the bleeding, I had some in the bginning but it was nothing to worry about. Hope your testing goes well. 

*Sasha* Don't freak out. Once we heard the h/b doctor said we were good to tell the world there was only 3% chance of mc. Of course, it's hard because of all of the horrible stories you read but it seems you are looking for them. Who actually talks about everything going great? :hugs:

*Chezek* Disraction is my answer to all worries. I think I am going through a dry spell of worries. I just have to have Faith (if it'g a girl that's the middle name we choose) and enjoy this because before I know it, it will be over. Speakinf of before you know it, your gender appointment is this coming week. I'm so excited for you. Are you going to spill to us before your family? It's going to be hard for me to keep from him/her until Thanksgiving. FX I don't ruin it. :dohh:

So this wait is worse than any 2 week wait.....11 days until we find out the gender. I just can't wait....Chinese calendar says girl, ring test shows girl and eye test shows girl....BUT I still think it's a boy and have no idea why. I didn't try the drano test, we didn't have any. I just heard about the eye test you pull down your eyelid and there should be a V or Y vein just under your eye. If it's the left it's a girl and right it's a boy....Who knows how accurate these things are but I'm totally having fun with my impatientness. :haha:

One less stress going away soon is our house. I'm finally packing a box a night and our house is getting the final touches of being done! Almost time to decorate a new house and new baby room. :happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

*clarkey* - how did your scan go? share your pics! We all love pics :hugs:

*gypsy* - no implantation bleeding for me either :nope: Sending you lots of :dust:!

*Zeez* - yay for doubled hCG! When is your next appointment? How are you feeling? Other than over the moon of course :kiss:

*Breezy* - yeah Wednesday is the big day! We won't find out until the weekend though as we're going to do a reveal photo shoot. I'll definitely post here asap! Haven't figured out how to surprise our families with the news thoughwe want to do something fun and special but not sure 100% what yet. Funny the eye test I heard about has you look at the veins on the bottom part of your whites and there should be hooks rather than a Y or V. I remember someone posting a link to this on one of my threads but can't find it anymore. I think I have 2 hooks in my right eyeI'll check again to see if there are any Ys or Vs! :haha: It is fun to guessI just hope our scan is clear as day and we aren't left guessing still!!!!! :dohh: Good luck practicing the art of distraction over the next 11 days :winkwink: Hope it flies by for you! 

And congrats on almost being all moved into the new housewe just kicked off the house search - going to look at 5 houses on Tuesday but we don't *love* any of them so it's more of a 'start'we're also test driving cars as DH needs a baby friendly car and we need a second all wheel drive for the winters here on the east coast. So that is exciting as welllife is good right now :happydance: I'm definitely feeling blessed!

How are all the other girls on here?? Keeping busy :flower: Any scans coming up? 

*Pilot* - I know you're staying team yellow and said you'd be away. Hope all is well! I'm thinking of you :hugs:

*sam* - did you have your anatomy scan yet?

*ttc1st* and *sportys*, your scans should be coming up around *Breezy*'s scan. Hope you are all well :hugs:

:hug: to those lurking and popping by!! We miss you :flower:


----------



## sportysgirl

MrsChezek, I am doing well thanks.

Glad its the weekend, been a long week at work. OH is away this weekend though so looking forward to his return.

Our next scan is in two weeks time and I cannot wait! :happydance:

Hope you are well. :kiss:


----------



## poppy13

My 12week scan is a week on monday. Looking forward to seeing munchkin again! 
I've been getting some sharp twinges around my pelvic area which must be everything stretching...flipping painful though! Cant believe its nearly time for second tri!!
Hugs to all xx


----------



## ZeeZ

Thanks all

Mrschezeck - Doing good thanks. Still getting cramps and trying not to freak out at them. No ms yet but getting slightly queasy if I go too long with out eating. I haven't booked the next appointment because I was with friends when the doc called back on Friday and couldn't really ask questions without incriminating myself. Good luck with the house / car hunt!

breezy - yay, congrates on the new house.

so exciting hearing about everyones scans. Definately post pics!


----------



## Breezy81

*Zee* The cramps are completely normal, hang in there girl. FX'd that ms passes you by. Thanks for the congrats. It's been such a long stressful process I'm ready to be moved and settled in. 

*Poppy* Wow time is moving so fast, I can't believe your 12 week scan is tomorrow already. GL girl don't forget to keep us posted!

*Chezek* I hope that doesn't happen, I would be so heart broken after all of this time we have waited we had to wait some more. My parents talked me into telling them earlier than Thanksgiving so we are doing it the Sunday after we find out. My sister decided to go to Holland for Thanksgivng so it actually will work out better. I am doing cake pops, teal and hot pink ones with black question marks on them and having a friend of mine take the picture of everyone biting into them to get their reactions. I didn't realize you were waiting too, are you giving the store the box with the balloons and the envelope? Only a few more days until your scan! So nice to have someone to count down with. Only 9 more days for me. :coffee: 

*Clarkey* I can't believe you are at 12 weeks too. WOW! Are you going to find out if your LO is blue or pink?

*Chezek* Are you going to add the teams next our names? I think you should :thumbup:


----------



## MrsChezek

We have a friend helping us out. She's going to open the envelope, get the balloons in the right color and put them in the box. Then, she'll meet us with the sealed box in a nearby park for a photo shoot I'll set up - she'll just have to press the button on the camera, which will be on a tripod. So hopefully everything will work out! Now it's time to pray for a cooperative bean at the ultrasound on Wed and good weather for the shoot!

Your cake pop idea sounds delicious *Breezy*! And I'm glad you get to do it earlier so you don't have to stress about spilling the beans!! I'll add our team colors to the front page as soon as I get some. I will put *pilot* at yellow but I haven't heard from many folks...even not sure I have the correct due dates for all!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Chezek- so excited to hear about your reveal. A few of my friends did the balloon reveal. Only another few days!! let us know when you can. yeah!!! Also I will post pics when my hubby sends them to me from his iphone. Hopefully in the next day or two.

Gypsy- I didnt have implantation bleeding but a friend of mine did and it was around 6-8DPO, but i know it could happen early. she also just had a gush of red blood and a pain in her stomach but a few hours later it was gone. Sounds just like yours. :hugs:

Zee- yeah for HCG levels!! :happydance:

Breezy- the spotting has stopped thanks. And yes i cant believe i am 12 weeks, heading into 2nd tri. We are going to find out if it is a pink or blue. Hopefully in the next 4-5 weeks..seems so far away. Also let us know about your reveal, so exciting.

AFM, My scan went sell. babe is measuring to date and HR is 160s. We have some great pics. Cant believe it looks just like a baby and is only 6cm long. I havent heard back from the DR regarding my screening and bld tests. Hope to hear today or tomorrow. Praying everything is good. Hubby thought he saw a little penis...umm not yet.. but obviously he would like a boy..lol. We would be happy with either, just healthy!


----------



## ZeeZ

Wow great reveal ideas guys! I'm definately going to find out when the little bean is old enough. I hate suspense.

Breezy - thanks. I know you told me about the cramps before but helps to hear it again. 

mrschezek -My EDD according to FF is 17 June 2013. Will let you know once the doc does another scan and confirms.

Thanks Clarky. Glad the scan went well.

DH is starting to get into things now that I explained the HGC doubling means baby is growing well and (likely) in the right place. I guess I scared him a bit because I didn't want him to get his hopes too high too soon. I'm not used to him being excited over anything!

He took my first bump pic. I wrote "week 4 - Poppyseed" on a white board and I so I had to explain the baby size fruit connection at various stages. I think he liked being able to have a referance for what was going on inside me.


Hope you all doing well - Hugs


----------



## MrsChezek

*Zeez* I've added your EDD to the first post :) Let me know if it changes!

I can't believe 7 of us are due in March! What was in the air in June, huh???

I spent a couple hours driving around trying to get my paws on a large cardboard box and failed :nope: :cry: I finally called a U-Haul and found out they have some large boxes for sale but they closed before I could get to them. Hopefully, I'll be able to buy something on Wednesday morning and then I'll only have that afternoon to decorate it as my friend needs all the stuff by Wednesday night.

I'll be out looking at houses all day tomorrow - 5 back to back appointments so won't be popping by most likely, but I'll be lurking on my iPhone :flower:


----------



## Breezy81

*Zee* I'm miss forgetful these days! I may even tell you again :haha: I went through the same thing with my DH, so glad you have found a way to relate. My sd loves the terms, I send her a text every Saturday morning with a picture of what size the baby is ex. this week I sent her a pic of a sweet potato. So fun! 

*Chezek* We were all pretty busy :sex: in June I guess. :winkwink: 
GL on house shopping today. If you were close we have a million big boxes since we are moving, I would have shared with you! I'm so excited for your reveal. I forget (go figure) do you think you know what it is? 
It is such a relief we are telling sooner, I don't think I'm going to be able to talk to my family at all from Tuesday when we find out until that Sunday. I thought about keeping it like you are but I just can't do it. :wacko:

*Clarkey* What a relief, so glad the spotting is gone, buh bye worries :wave: Men can be so funny! The 2nd tri just around the corner, it always seems like forever but it goes so fast. 

Only 1 more week!!! :happydance: I can't wait.


----------



## MrsChezek

So the big day is finally going to be here tomorrow! I doubt I'll be sleeping much :dohh: Tho I only got 6.5 hours of sleep last night so perhaps sheer exhaustion will kick in :flower: I think we might move the reveal to Thursday, as long as my friend doesn't get called into work. It's normally her off day but she's a doctor so sometimes she gets called in anyway. So FX! 

For now, I'll just focus on praying that bean cooperates tomorrow and gives us something to reveal!!! :happydance:


----------



## sam79

Breezy - I really love you cake reveal idea. I would totally steal it if we weren't staying team yellow.

Mrs Chezek - I hope all goes well with the scan tomorrow and your bean cooperates! As my DH is a photogragher I really like your reveal idea too! I hope everything goes well on the day of the shoot. 

I did have a scan at 20 weeks where we could have found out the gender but have chosen to stay team yellow. I will be 26 wks tomorrow (almost in 3rd tri!!). I have my GD test next week, so hoping all goes well with that.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Clarkeyness

I tried to upload my pics but having problems. i will try to figure it out:wacko:

Chezek- Oh my im anxious with you. yes do the reveal on thursday and let us know right away!!:happydance:

Sam- thats exciting...3rd tri. wow. Im heading into my 2nd.


----------



## Clarkeyness

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=497889&stc=1&d=1350481251
 



Attached Files:







12 week belly.jpeg
File size: 4.5 KB
Views: 2









12 week baby.jpeg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Clarkeyness

Ok i figured it out! :) These are my 12 week pictures!


----------



## Breezy81

*WWWWHHHHOOOOOOOOOOO * Chezek, hope they get a good shot of that bean today! I am restless with you! I really hope you get to do the reveal tomorrow. FX'd! I can't wait. :happydance: 

*Clarkey* I love your pics! I never did figure it out so I gave up. :wacko: I haven't gotten to see my little shamrock since 8 weeks, I'm so ready!

Thanks *Sam* I found these super cute ones on pinterest, i can't take credit for it :haha: I couldn't imagine not knowing, good for you guys the surprise will be that much bigger when he/she arrives. 

I mailed my sister 2 envelopes yesterday, one labeled #1 and the other #2 with pink and blue question marks on them. Inside I put a mini hersheys bar, 1 I highlighted the "she" in pink and the other the "he' in blue so I'll just tell her what # to open and she can open them when the rest of the family is biting into their cake pops. :thumbup:


----------



## Clarkeyness

thanks breezy! Such a cute idea for your sister. I should do this for my brother who lives away from home :)


----------



## Breezy81

Clarkeyness said:


> thanks breezy! Such a cute idea for your sister. I should do this for my brother who lives away from home :)

Thanks! You are welcome to steal any of them. :flower:
It's hard having siblings out of town and I wanted to include her at the same time as everyone else but couldn't ship her a cake pop and it get there ontime since we find out Tuesday, I didn't want to take any chances she would't get it by Saturday to have something there with her to surprise her too.


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> *clarkey* - how did your scan go? share your pics! We all love pics :hugs:
> 
> *gypsy* - no implantation bleeding for me either :nope: Sending you lots of :dust:!
> 
> *Zeez* - yay for doubled hCG! When is your next appointment? How are you feeling? Other than over the moon of course :kiss:
> 
> *Breezy* - yeah Wednesday is the big day! We won't find out until the weekend though as we're going to do a reveal photo shoot. I'll definitely post here asap! Haven't figured out how to surprise our families with the news thoughwe want to do something fun and special but not sure 100% what yet. Funny the eye test I heard about has you look at the veins on the bottom part of your whites and there should be hooks rather than a Y or V. I remember someone posting a link to this on one of my threads but can't find it anymore. I think I have 2 hooks in my right eyeI'll check again to see if there are any Ys or Vs! :haha: It is fun to guessI just hope our scan is clear as day and we aren't left guessing still!!!!! :dohh: Good luck practicing the art of distraction over the next 11 days :winkwink: Hope it flies by for you!
> 
> And congrats on almost being all moved into the new housewe just kicked off the house search - going to look at 5 houses on Tuesday but we don't *love* any of them so it's more of a 'start'we're also test driving cars as DH needs a baby friendly car and we need a second all wheel drive for the winters here on the east coast. So that is exciting as welllife is good right now :happydance: I'm definitely feeling blessed!
> 
> How are all the other girls on here?? Keeping busy :flower: Any scans coming up?
> 
> *Pilot* - I know you're staying team yellow and said you'd be away. Hope all is well! I'm thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> *sam* - did you have your anatomy scan yet?
> 
> *ttc1st* and *sportys*, your scans should be coming up around *Breezy*'s scan. Hope you are all well :hugs:
> 
> :hug: to those lurking and popping by!! We miss you :flower:

Hey guys.
I can´t stay away anymore :)
So I´m back (just 2 threads though).
Team blue over here. Little Þorgeir likes kicking away.


----------



## Breezy81

Welcome back *Pilot*! So happy to see your post. We are so lucky you chose us to come back too. Congrats on the team :blue: :happydance: You are the first person we have got to find out what team you are. :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

*sam79* - I've added you to team :yellow: Glad you popped by! I can't believe you're at 26 weeks already - good luck with the GD test. :hugs: Let us know how it goes!

*clarkey* - you have to make sure the images are no wider/longer than 600 pixels and no bigger than 512 KB which is quite small. Some people choose to upload the pics to Photobucket and insert it into their post that way. But I see you've figured it out!!!! Lovely bump and scan image!!! Such a little cutie you've got there :happydance:

*Breezy* - great idea to include your sister! I feel bad as DH's sister lives in Alabama but the rest of the family is in Houston. So we're planning to order them a reveal cake for the Houston contingent over the weekend but I wasn't sure how to include his sister! Maybe I'll send her a little care package of some kind too

*pilot*!!! yay you're back :happydance: And you found out the gender!! I thought for some reason you were staying :yellow: This baby brain stuff is hitting me hard :dohh: Congrats on team blue!!! And I ditto Breezy in that I'm glad we made the cut and you're back on here :winkwink:


----------



## MrsChezek

SO now about my scanthere's lots of good news and a tiny bit of bad so I'll do good-bad-good to end on a happy note :flower:

The sonographer was great and took a lot of time looking at the baby from every angle. Bean had flipped onto her tummy at one point so we were looking at everything through it's back, which she said is a harder angle, but she was very patient and worked around it. She was also super nice and explained what we were looking at in each shot. All the parts were there and in their correct places and sizes for 20 weeks. :yipee:

She was also able to get a good look at the nether parts (we turned away for this part) and we have the gender details in an envelope ready for our reveal :happydance: SO I'll be meeting up with my friend tonight to hand her the envelope and we'll iron out the details of when we'll do the reveal - hopefully tomorrow!!!

As I mentioned, we also got a bit of sad news - she found an echogenic intracardiac focus on the baby's heart. Basically, it's a little calcium deposit which has no impact on health or heart function but has been noted as a genetic marker for trisonomy. When we did the screening earlier in the pregnancy, there was a 1 in 6000 chance of chromosomal issues (my age being the main contributor to it being at that), but now it's been doubled (so 1/3000). They offered us the option of the amnio test but we declined. We would not abort over this so there's no point. I'm sad as of course I want the healthiest baby possible but I'm trying to rationalize with myself as this is still only a .03% chance of any abnormalities. So I'll be praying a bit more over the next few months.

Then, to end on a good note as promised, we opted to have the extra vaginal ultrasound to check the cervix and look for placenta previa and everything looked great there. No placenta previa for me! That definitely answers my previous worries of incompetent cervix issues arising and I'm glad we had that option to check it out. :wohoo:

SO all in all, it was a very good appointment - baby is growing well, (s)he cooperated on the gender check, my cervix looks good and there's no placenta previa. Attached are two images from the scan.
 



Attached Files:







20wk_body.jpg
File size: 162.4 KB
Views: 4









20wk_profile.jpg
File size: 153.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Breezy81

*Chezek* Glad to hear about your appointment. .03% is barely any at all. Can't wait to hear about your reveal. I say girl but I have since the beginnning, I don't know why :shrug: I would have busted the envelope open already, so wtg for waiting. I'll be waiting for you as well. :coffee:

The days are going by sooooooo slow. Come on Tuesday! :wacko:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Yeah Pilot, you're back!! Team blue!! wow, exciting! When did you find out? Does your family know??

Chezek- i replied to your preg journal. You have a little cutie as well :)

Im so excited for everyone finding out the gender...Feels like forever till my turn:wacko: I know it will go by fast!


----------



## ZeeZ

clarkey - awesome pics.

welcome back pilot and congrates on team blue! 

breezy, great ideas for the reveal especiallyfor your sister. My mom stays out of town so going to have to come up with ideas to keep her included too.

Mrschezek - Sounds like a great visit. I agree it's still a very very small risk, much better odds then what you already survived just getting through the first 12 weeks. The news about no placenta previa is wonderful and I'm happy (s)he co-operated for your reveal.

afm - the middle of night the cramps and nausea suddenly kicked up a notch so didn't really sleep well. I'm happy though because I've been obsessing that I haven't been feeling very pregnant yet - a few mild symtoms is just what I need to remind me lil' bean is not all in my head.


----------



## Breezy81

So *Chezek* is today the big day? 

Thanks *Zee* having family our of town makes it a little more difficult to plan something fun! Glad you are getting a little reassurance you way. I still don't feel pregnant and it's been 18 week. I've got quite the belly but that's about it. Sometimes I just feel lucky, other times it worries me :dohh:

Only 5 more days. :wacko:


----------



## preg_pilot

*MrsChezek* - 1 in 3000 doesn´t sound too horrible in my opinion :hugs:
I definitely didn´t turn away when she was looking for the parts to determine gender. There was no question about the fact that I´m having a boy ;)
Great to hear about you not having placenta previa :)
Beautiful pictures.

*Clarkeyness* - We found out the gender at 20w+3 (I think).
Most of my family does, yes (those that I plan on telling anyways)
Yeah - time goes by super fast these days. I can´t believe I´m only 3 months away now... wow

*ZeeZ* - thanks :hugs:
I hope your nausea goes away soon... :dohh:

*Breezy* - I hear ya on the belly ;)
Holding my breath for ya for the next 5 days :)

AFM - 
Lots going on on this end.
My belly got huge (see attached pic), I got sick last thursday, and was sick for 4 days before going into hospital for an IV (was dehydrated).
Feel a lot better now, just really really tired.
Only 2 more shifts to go at work now, and then moving stuff (more details available in my journal).
Also attached is one of my 20week scan pics :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Lovely pics *pilot*! That is quite the belly!!!! I can't wait to have a nice, proper one :happydance:

*Zeez* - glad you are feeling pregnant and it gives you comfort - isn't it funny how we ask for this stuff?? :dohh:

SO today was the gender reveal...aaaaaaaaand I won't have the picture to post on here until tomorrow so I'm not going to tell you what we're having just YET. *However*, in the meantime, I'm attaching the ultrasound image of the nether regions for you all to guess the gender!!!

Let me know what you think :flower:
 



Attached Files:







wk20_genderParts.jpg
File size: 152.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I waited all day to find out what you are having and now I have to wait until tomorrow? :growlmad: if I had to guess, (and I can't read ultrasounds for the life of me) I would say it looks like a girl to me. :pink: But like I said, I can't read ultrasounds.

Then again, it could be a boy if you look at it right. :blue: I guess I will have to wait until tomorrow like everyone else.


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> Lovely pics *pilot*! That is quite the belly!!!! I can't wait to have a nice, proper one :happydance:
> 
> *Zeez* - glad you are feeling pregnant and it gives you comfort - isn't it funny how we ask for this stuff?? :dohh:
> 
> SO today was the gender reveal...aaaaaaaaand I won't have the picture to post on here until tomorrow so I'm not going to tell you what we're having just YET. *However*, in the meantime, I'm attaching the ultrasound image of the nether regions for you all to guess the gender!!!
> 
> Let me know what you think :flower:

Hehe, thanks. I wish my belly would have held off for one more week though. I have trouble with my work uniform these days ;)

I´m going to guess it´s a girl. (compared to my scan at least... :blush: )


----------



## sam79

Mrschezek - Glad to hear that your LO cooperated and you were able to find out the gender. I'm going to guess boy - but am completely useful at seeing things in ultrasound pics. Eager to find out whether you are team :blue: or :pink: Sorry to hear about the possibility of a trisomy, but as you said I think the chance is extremely slim. 

Preg_pilot - Great bump shot! 

I have a attached a bump shot of my ever expanding belly!
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2012-10-19 at 18.30.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Breezy81

I love all the bump pics! Mine is growing by the day and will share soon. 

*Chezek* I can't believe you made us wait, how dare you :growlmad: My guess is girl but I've thought that all along for you. I am about worthless when it comes to determining myself. 

*Pilot* GL on your big move. Glad you are back to feeling better :hugs: 

Only 4 more days......*Chezek* I can't wait to see your pics, I bet they are amazing


----------



## preg_pilot

sam - beautiful bump :)


----------



## MrsChezek

I've been working hard at this all day and it's not where I want it to be quite yet, but I'm ready to rip my hair out AND I'm dying to share the news.

SO, click on the link below to find out our team!

https://shortcast.com/reveal.mp4

Enjoy :happydance:


----------



## sasha0430

Love all of the bump pics...I have quite some time to go...

MrsChezek...love your announcement video...congrats on team Pink..

AFM...I am not much of the writer but I do follow the thread and am happy to see so many bump and ultrasound pictures...I have gotten my 8 week and 2 day ultrasound and got to see my raspberry..lol...babys heart beat was 156 :happydance::happydance: and it sounded so beautifulmy due date is May 29th. I do have a question..how do I get one of those pregnancy trackers in my postI have found a web site and created one but did not know how to get and put it on here


----------



## Breezy81

*Chezek* I have waited all week for your reveal and am over the moon for you :happydance: Great video! I love your dh's jump and everything about it. Congrats on team :pink: I bet you both are on :cloud9: Thanks so much for sharing. I'm just tickled over here. 

*Sasha* Congrats on a great sono and hearing the hb. It's so amazing! I'm the worst person to help you. I can't even get my pictures to post...:shrug:


----------



## MrsChezek

My gosh! The last few days have been INTENSEbuying all the stuff for the reveal, going to the doctor's for the scan, preparing for the reveal, setting up and shooting the pictures, processing the photos and then all day today I spent on the video - had to make it across 3 different platforms cause there were all these issues. My DH spent several hours helping me to finally get it working :dohh: I'm exhausted!!!

BUT I'm also super thrilled. I really really hope the sonographer is correct and it is a little girl we're having - my DH is totally on :cloud9: and I would hate for that to be taken away from him :nope:

We decided to do the video so that everyone who's out-of-area, which is most of our family and friends, could feel like they were there in person for our reveal. So instead of sending cakes or chocolates we just sent the video out. So far it's been a hit! :happydance:


*sam* - great bump pic!! :flower:

*Breezy* - Sorry I made you wait so long!!!!! I just thought seeing the video would be so much more fun than me just telling you :hugs: Oh and in order to upload photos, you click on the "go advanced" next to the "post quick reply" button at the bottom of this page (below the big text box). You can then type whatever comments you want on the next page and below that text box you can see a "manage attachments" button. Clicking that will allow you to upload a photo from your computer - BUT it can't be bigger than 600 px on the longest side or over 512KB in file size. NOW share some pics already!!! :winkwink:

*sasha* - in order to have your ticker show in your signature, you have to copy the BB code from the site where you created it. There should be some kind of 'share' option and a way to get the BB code depends on the site you're using to create the ticker. Then, paste it into your signature (the way you put in all the info that's there now about your TTC history). Congrats on hearing the HB!!! It is a lovely sound indeed :happydance:


----------



## sam79

MrsChezek - I loved the video! Such a fantastic way to share your news with everyone! Congratulations on finding out that your team :pink:

Sasha - Congrats on hearing your baby's hb! It is such a relief and feels so amazing when you hear it!


----------



## ZeeZ

Mrschezek - congratulations. That so awesome and looks like all your hard work really paid off.

Sasha - great news on the heart beat, I can't wait to have my scan next month.


----------



## Clarkeyness

Chezek- YEAHHHH!! Congrats on team pink!!! Love the video, soooo cute! im so excited for you guys. Now i am getting anxious to find out:wacko:

Sam and pilot- love the baby bumps! 

Breezy- Only a few more days. Cant wait to hear your news:happydance:

Sasha- excited to hear all is well with your u/s. 

AFM, scary day yesterday. Started bleeding and soaked a pad, which is much more then the previous spotting. I freaked out and my DH left work and we went to the ER. Was there for 8 hours, had IV, blood work, u/s, and the LO was happy as anything moving around. I have a low lying placenta which is over my cervix (called placenta previa). The dr said I will bleed sometimes but Im on bedrest right now which is really hard but i will do anything to help my babe. I feel bad for my husband but he is watching my every move..lol. Im still really nervous and hoping my placenta will move away from my cervix as my uterus grows...


----------



## preg_pilot

Clarkeyness - so sorry about your placenta previa condition.
It´s a good thing it´s still early, so you have plenty of time for it to get better.
Fingers crossed that it does. :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

*Clarkey* - so glad to hear your peanut is happy and healthy! Sorry about the placenta previa though :nope: I am crossing everything for you that it does shift :hugs: Sending you lots of patience for bed rest too! Good time to read some of the various baby books :winkwink:

DH has started the talk of baby girl names today! I'm not ready. I need affirmation that it's indeed a girl first!!! Can't wait to see my doc :coffee:


----------



## Breezy81

*Clarkey* :hugs: to you. A happy healthy bean is great news. Sorry to hear about the placenta previa, take it easy girl. DH sounds like he's got you taken care of. :winkwink:

*Chezek* All your hard work certainly paid off. You guys did an amazing job and such a great idea. It was totally worth the wait. :thumbup: When is your doctors appointment? All DH and I can seem to agree on is girls names....boys names is a whole other story.

We spent the day packing up today, I have come to the conclusion I am a pack rat :dohh: We don't have much storage room in the new house so looks like I have to chage my ways a little bit. :winkwink: Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend. Only 3 more days.....and I get to play dh this weekend in fantasy football, that should help pass the time.


----------



## Breezy81

I've been waiting to have a gender dream and it finally happened. One Thursday night and one last night. Both of them it was a girl. Not sure if I was dreaming that because of Chezek or what.....Only 2 more days..:coffee:


----------



## MrsChezek

*Breezy* - how'd you do in fantasy football?? My Giants won so I'm happy :happydance:

We spent all day going to open houses. Saw several crappy homes and one really nice one. But it's at the top of our budget and although we both really liked it, we didn't love it so I think we're going to wait. We can't move until April anyway so there's no rush...other than of course the chance that the market might pick back up!! :dohh:


----------



## Breezy81

I beat DH for the first time ever! Currently the score is 73-129 and I still have a kicker tomorrow night. I smoked him. Eli was my QB last year, I love the Manning boys. Eli gets better and better every year, I always like to see a W for them. 
Mortgage rates are amazing right now, that why we chose to rent our current home out and buy. My house was my bachelorette pad so I wanted us to have something together. We got a renter last week through a property management co. and they sign a 2 year lease Wednesday. It took a lot of stress off of us. House searching can be so overwhelming, keep searching and you will find the perfect home that you both love.


----------



## preg_pilot

Sleepy today.
I got back 1.5 hours ago from New York, and in 1.5 hours I´m heading to the airport again.
I just packed everything we need (I think), and am currently trying to get all the papers required for the bird sorted out.
I wish I could just go to sleep right now, but that´s a luxury I won´t be getting until sometime tonight (in about 12 hours or so). Maybe I´ll be able to sleep a little bit on the plane, though that seems unlikely, as we´ll probably be sitting on jump seats today (full plane).

Yay... papers have been sorted. I´m going now to fetch them. Only about an hour until I have to get going to the airport.
Phew, I´m glad that worked out before I had to go.


----------



## MrsChezek

*Breezy* - Nice work!!! I played fantasy for the first time last year and learned SO much more about football!! I've been a big fan of the sport for the last 10 years but playing fantasy really makes you learn the positions and the ins and outs of the sport. I of course snapped up Peyton Manning at the draft last season as I somehow managed to miss the news that he was INJURED. So I didn't do too well ;) I too love Eli and Peytonthey are amazing players. My "bachelorette pad" was a townhouse I bought 10 years ago and lived in for 2 cause I then met DH (then BF) and we moved to Cali. So it's been rented since - waiting for the market to pick back up so I can sell it :flower:

*Pilot* - when I first read your post I was like you're doing all this flying on little sleep!!!! I thought you were working as a pilot but it seems you are just flying as a passenger? I haven't read your journal in a while so I think I'm just confused. But hope you have a safe trip! And I hope you get your sleep tonight :hugs:


AFM, I'm feeling good. My bump is pretty solid now and none of my workout pants fit :dohh: So I'm heading to the mall, meeting a friend there for lunch and hopefully getting me some new pants. I need a new sports bra too cause the girls don't fit in my high impact one and the low impact yoga bras aren't supportive enough even when I go walking. These girls are big and bouncy :holly:

I was also able to move my doc appt to tomorrow afternoon so I'll hopefully get to hear his take on the gender scan and we can decide if we want to do a private confirmation scan. I'm so excited for your scan tomorrow *Breezy*!!!! :happydance: Can you believe the day is almost here???


----------



## Clarkeyness

Pilot- Where are you heading to now? you seem like you're on the go a lot. Is this for your job? I would love to travel more. good luck with everything and hope you get to sleep well tonight. 

Breezy- only a couple days...EeeeKK. Maybe its a girl too!!

Chezek- i hope you find your dream home. Its good you have until April, I know it will happen!

Sooo im just relaxing here, kinda boring but i guess i will take advantage now as I probably wont be resting too much after the baby's born. Im waiting on my OB to call me back with an appt. Im only having minimal light tan spotting, barely there...thank god!


----------



## sam79

Clarkey - Glad to hear that all was well with your LO at your scan. Sorry to hear about the placenta previa though. Hopefully with lots of bedrest it will move.

Chezek - GL with the house hunting! At least you have plenty of time to find your perfect home. 

Pilot - I don't know how your managing all this travel with so little sleep, as that's all that I want to do! Hope you have a safe trip and able to get a good night's sleep soon.

Breezy - Looking forward to hearing the results of your scan tomorrow.


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek - I thankfully had my last shift of the winter last Saturday. These days I´m only flying as a passenger. I´m going back and forth between Iceland and Denmark to move our stuff and our parrot between countries.
It´s midnight here now, and I´m operating on 4 hours of sleep. Not good at all.
Hehe, it´s been a while since I could fit into any of my clothes.
I´m also starting to feel Braxton Hicks contractions these days. Can be quite uncomfortable, but not overly so, unless when I keep walking. They´re worse then.
I hope you find some good workout pants :)
We´ll also be having a scan after week 30 (a 3d one). OH is really excited about that one.

Clarkeyness - I´m heading "home" to Denmark, go move our stuff onto pallets and fetch the parrot to bring home with me. Personal reasons this time. Last shift was this Saturday (until next spring).
Thanks, I hope I sleep well too. Only about 8 hours until I have to wake up now, to start packing. :)
I hope your spotting stops soon. :hugs:

sam79 - yea, sleep is a luxury that´s hard to find these days... but on the 29th (only a week more), we´ll be nicely settled in Iceland, just waiting on our furniture to arrive. So, the next couple of days are stressful, but after that we should be good.

AFM - 
I had two minor breakdowns today. I called the import authorities in Iceland, to confirm that I had gotten my import papers approved (which they were), and whether or not they had looked at the health inspection papers for my parrot.
They had not.
And the papers were not okay.
A test was missing, that requires at least 10 days to complete (and we leave Denmark for good in 7 days...)
I went there and cried my eyes out, and they couldn´t do anything for me. Just advised me to try to get the test done as soon as possible.
We´ve been talking to the vets here (in Denmark), and they claim they can´t do that test unless the bird is already dead (avian influenza test).
But, the Icelandic authorities will not allow the bird into the country without that test...
We were just going to do our best, and I was having a minor nervous breakdown, when they called me again, and informed me that I had been granted an exemption, where I would be able to bring the bird home, and have the test performed there. She will just have to spend a little longer time in the quarantine room.
Apparently OH called them from Denmark, explaining the situation, and getting that exemption.

A crying pregnant woman couldn´t get what she wanted, but he could from a phone in Denmark? Wow, that guy´s got talent...

Sorry about the rant, just needed to get this off my chest today :blush:


----------



## Breezy81

*Pilot* Glad all is ending well even though the day may have been a little much for you. WTG OH :happydance: making you happy and that is what is important.

*Chezek* This is my 4th year playing. I love it, it's kind of bad how obessed I am, it's helping pass the time when I'm feeling a little lazy on the weekends that's for sure. I'm currently in 1st place in the whole league, I'm the only girl playing too! :thumbup: I feel like this could finally be my year, I've never made it to the playoffs and I feel it's a good time for lots of first this next year! Manning would have been a good pick up, that happened to a guy we play with, ruined his whole year. He was initially suppose to play though so it wasn't too bad of a pick :winkwink: I take it you've had good luck with your renters then? It's makes me nervous but it can also be really great. 

Has anyone heard from *MD* lately...if you see this say hello! Thinking about ya. 

Tomorrow is the big day!!!! I'm going to have to tell you ladies because I can't tell anyone else until Sunday. This is going to be sooooo hard for me. :loopy:


----------



## sasha0430

Breezy...I am so excited for you...I cannot wait to hear what you are having. 

Pilot..so glad that your bird can go with you. 

Clarkey...I am so happy that LO is doing well and I am sorry to heart about placenta. I was not sure what that was so I goggled it...hopefully yours will do what is suppose to do soon since it is still early...

Zeez...How are you doing? Our EDD are very close together...I am only few weeks ahead...I am excited for you as well to have your first scan...

Everyone else that I have missed just wanted to say hell. I do read these posts every day but am not much of a writer. I am more of a stalker, lol. 

AFMI was somewhat worked up this weekend. I have had cramps all weekend (no bleeding or spotting)I guess they are like AF cramps should feel likeI actually never had bad cramps with AF so was not sure what to compare it with. I would get migraines instead of cramps during AF. Since it was weekend I could not call my doc so I goggled things. Boy that was a mistake. I have worked my self up because I have read so many things about m/c this early in pregnancy and cramps. I did call my doc first thing in the morning and spoke to the nurse. She has told me that, what most of you have told me, it is probably (did not like word probably) just starching of the uterus and baby growing. She asked about beading and severity of cramps. She has also told me that she did not want me to worry so if I continue to have cramps to call and they would do another scan. I have decided to stop goggling things because I am getting freaked out about all of the things that could go wrong...just want to enjoy this.


----------



## Breezy81

*Chezek* GL today at your appointment! 

*Sasha* Good ol doctor Google, it has scared me a few times too so I stay away. 

*Clarkey* How is bed rest going? You doing ok?

*Pilot* The 3D scan sounds fun! We haven't decided if we going to do one yet, :shrug: Hiopefully you can finally get some rest, you make me tired :haha: 

Only 5.5 hours from now.....hope this lo will give us a show. :winkwink:


----------



## MrsChezek

The day is here *Breezy*!!!!! Cannot wait :happydance: Hopefully you won't make us wait like that crazy girl with all the photos and video hoopla :winkwink:

*pilot* - I'm glad your OH could work his magic and your parrot can make the journey home with you!!! He must have super powers if the crying pregnant woman didn't work :winkwink: I don't look forward to feeling BH contractions but I'm glad they aren't too bad for ya. Hope the next week flies by so you can be all moved and get some sleep!

*Breezy* - yeah my renters have been great. One woman started falling behind in payments and after 4 months we told her she had to clean up or move out and she was very nice about it and said she couldn't' afford it anymore and moved out. We gave her time to find a new place and let her repay what she owed us over time so it was good. My current renter is super good - she's all into updating the home too. You should be fine - our leases protect us to an extent but I'm sure you chose someone good!

*Sasha* - yes! stay away from dr. google or you'll be diagnosed with deadly things each time. I try to stay calm and I actually search the boards here if I have symptoms or post and ask others if they have experienced it - it makes me feel better to hear how 'normal' half the stuff I freak out about is!!!! I hope you kick back and enjoy your pregnancy soon :hugs:


I'm seeing my doc at 3:30pm ET and hopefully getting confirmation or the go to schedule a gender confirmation scan. We'll see. Off to the gym now in my new gym pants. Athleta (a Gap sub-brand) had nice ones with a soft, wide band that fit well in case any of you are interested in super comfy yoga pants. They have back pockets too so they look like pants and DH said I could wear them around as pants! 

FX *Breezy*!!!! xx


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Breezy - Can't wait to find out what you are having! Do you have any idea as to what you think the results are going to be? Good luck!


----------



## Breezy81

I can't wait to tell someone!!!! You guys are the only people I can tell until Sunday besides DH so you will know right after we leave today. 

*Gypsy* So glad to see you here! I've thought it was a boy from the beginning but I could be wrong....Everyone I know thinks it's a girl besides me, all the wivetales test I've taken say it's a girl and I've had a few girl dreams and not boy dreams...Really who knows?!?!?! A heathy baby is all we care about. 

Only 4 more hours. :happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

Where are you *Breezy*?? :happydance:

So I showed the image to my doc and he said girl. He then showed us why but said that it's not a very good picture and since he isn't seeing things live, he can't be 100% sure. But his guess was girl so here we are. He said if we decide to pay for a gender scan to wait until 24 weeks as it will be clearer then so we'll decide on that later I guess :flower:

Oh and he said not to stress about that echogenic focus in the heart - we showed no other markers and this one is a more far fetched one so it's most likely nothing. Yay! :yippee:


----------



## Breezy81

We have a healthy baby..........GIRL!!!!!!! :happydance::headspin::dance::yipee::wohoo:

They couldn't give %100 of course but we saw no indication of boys parts. I'm so over the moon excited! I've ALWAYS wanted a girl. :cloud9: So proud to be team :pink: 

*Chezek* Not only are we a few days apart but now will have girls close together in age as well. So lucky to have you! Appointment sounds like it went well, congrats!


----------



## MrsChezek

Yay for team :pink:!!!!!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee:

How exciting! Congrats to you and your DH :hugs:
I guess both our Chinese gender predictions were correct :flower:


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Yay for both of you!!! Go team :pink:!!!


----------



## Joey1979

Hello ladies!!! I am so sorry I having been checking in for ages!! Just had a quick look through to try and catch up - glad to see you are all doing well!!! And the lovely news of little girls for *MrsC * and *Breezy*!!! Yeah!! That makes three of us!!! 

Going to try and catch up on everything else now - sorry I have been away for so long - have missed you all!!!! xxxx


----------



## ZeeZ

Yay breezy - congrates! So happy for you :wohoo: :pink:. 

Mrschezek - great news about the markers. The risk was always small but now you can relax a bit.

Sasha - the cramps are scary I know. I was suprised by them and after some research found out it was very normal but no one warns you about them. My next scan is on the 21st and I can't wait. I really don't feel pregnant yet - maybe hung over (tired, achey and just a bit quesy). 

It seems like the first trimester is just one long tww - hoping you're (still) pregnant. Someone should invent a stick that tells you your Hgc levels so you could see them raising every week and know lil bean is ok. They would make a fortune on me alone:blush:


----------



## sam79

Congrats Breezy on finding out that you are team :pink:!!!

Zeez - Now that you are 6 weeks you could always hire a doppler to hear the HB and put your find at ease. For me personally, once I started to feel movement regularly I started to stress a little less and started enjoying my pregnancy more. I'm sure that your little bean is doing well.


----------



## sasha0430

ZeeZ said:


> Yay breezy - congrates! So happy for you :wohoo: :pink:.
> 
> Mrschezek - great news about the markers. The risk was always small but now you can relax a bit.
> 
> Sasha - the cramps are scary I know. I was suprised by them and after some research found out it was very normal but no one warns you about them. My next scan is on the 21st and I can't wait. I really don't feel pregnant yet - maybe hung over (tired, achey and just a bit quesy).
> 
> It seems like the first trimester is just one long tww - hoping you're (still) pregnant. Someone should invent a stick that tells you your Hgc levels so you could see them raising every week and know lil bean is ok. They would make a fortune on me alone:blush:

I know the feeling Zeez...I have no other symptoms then sensitive boobs...So I keep squeezing the girls just to make sure they are still sore...lol&#8230;I guess I should be thankful that I am not throwing up but I guess it would be a symptom&#8230;I am tired but I was tired before BFP because of my thyroid so who knows&#8230;


----------



## ZeeZ

Joey - hi, sorry I didn't see your post before I put my last one up. 

Sam - I didn't know you could use one this early but will look into getting hold of one. Can't wait for I'll bean to start moving.

Sasha - I know, we should be happy that we are so lucky so far. Not looking forward to m/s from what I've heard.


----------



## MrsChezek

*Zeez/Sam* - my understanding is that you can't hear the heartbeat through a doppler until 16 weeks - can anyone else chip in? I've never used one though so I can't speak from personal experience but my doc didn't start using one until after 18 weeks

*Joey* - yay for seeing your lovely face! I hope you stop by more often :hugs: So you're team :pink: too??? Did you have your anatomy scan already?


AFM, awesome day today - for the first time a total stranger asked me when I was due - I finally look pregnant!!!! :happydance: It was super cool and I'm sure it will get old but stillwoo hoo! :yipee:


----------



## sam79

Chezek/Zeez - My dr. 1st used a doppler on me at 14 wks. However, in various threads I have read that some people have been able to find a hb at around 8/9 wks. As I've never used one I don't have any personal experience to offer. Sorry if I have given any misleading info.

Chezek - Yay! For a stranger asking when you are due! The first time is really exciting!


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> *Zeez/Sam* - my understanding is that you can't hear the heartbeat through a doppler until 16 weeks - can anyone else chip in? I've never used one though so I can't speak from personal experience but my doc didn't start using one until after 18 weeks
> 
> *Joey* - yay for seeing your lovely face! I hope you stop by more often :hugs: So you're team :pink: too??? Did you have your anatomy scan already?
> 
> 
> AFM, awesome day today - for the first time a total stranger asked me when I was due - I finally look pregnant!!!! :happydance: It was super cool and I'm sure it will get old but stillwoo hoo! :yipee:

Finding a heartbeat on a Doppler can be tricky.
Some women can hear it from week 8, while others have to be closer to week 20, depending on where the baby is positioned.
My boy was so low in my pelvic frame, that it was difficult to hear anything before week 16.

Nice about getting asked by a stranger for the first time. I´ve looked pregnant for a while now, and now the questions are getting are: "any day now?" and such ;)


----------



## Clarkeyness

Breezy-:happydance: Congrats on the team pink!! YEAH!! You must be on :cloud9:

Chezek- Thats exciting getting noticed that you are actually pregnant!! So happy the Dr isnt worried about the babies heart :)

Zee/Sam- i heard that the HB can be heard also around 9-10 weeks. My Dr heard my LO HB with a doppler at 11 weeks..guess it depends on the babies position. Mine was very faint though.

Still no spotting for me but had a fever a couple days ago...geez. My OB made me go to the ER again. im becoming a regular, but better safe then sorry. At least my hubby was able the see the u/s this time and LO had the hiccups..so cute. I feel that bedrest is making me feel more sick as I can't do much and don't have any energy. Not fun!


----------



## Joey1979

*MrsChezek* I had an early anatomy scan as my nephew (DH side) was born with an imperforate anus which is linked to spina bifida so we wanted to get the bump checked. The sonographer said she could tell the sex and seemed quite confident!! I hope she is right and it is a girl as my sister has just spent a fortune on pink outfits!!!!

How amazing that someone asked you MrsC about when you were due - that is so nice! I still look like I have just had a big meal!!!!!

My midwife used a Doppler/heart rate monitor on me at 14 weeks and we heard a clear heart beat. I was having a bit of a panic this week just thinking as I had not felt her move there must be something wrong so I bought a monitor from amazon. It came yesterday and after a bit of messing about I managed to hear her heart beat!! Which was a massive relief - so now if I get worried about her I can just listen for her heart beat!


----------



## MrsChezek

Yeah the upside of dopplers is being able to hear the baby's heartbeat when you're feeling unsure, but the downside is the panic that comes with not being able to find it!! Which of course could just be the machine or your lack of experience using it :dohh: Which is why I stayed away...I knew that if I couldn't' find it, I'd panic and that wouldn't' do me any good. But we're all different and different things work for us!!! Plus, I have an anterior placenta so it's definitely harder to find my LO's heartbeat.


I received my first baby gift today, from a friend I haven't seen in a couple months. We met up for dinner and she said she couldn't resist getting something pink after I announced the gender news. I guess it's starting!!! Better get moving on making that registry :winkwink:


----------



## MrsChezek

*Clarkey* - hope you feel all better soon!!!! :hugs:

*Joey* - glad you got things checked out and all looked good! :happydance: I've updated you to team :pink: on our front page :flower:


----------



## poppy13

We've done facebook!


----------



## MrsChezek

Woo hoo *poppy*! Isn't that the coolest feeling? :wohoo: Congrats on the milestone :hugs:

SO I took another belly shot this morning and updated my journal with a new set of progression shots. Link is in my siggy if any of you are interested. It's crazy how much my body has changed! Exciting at the same time though :happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

Hello! :hi:

Got quiet this weekend - everyone busy doing fun things I hope?? I was busy preparing for Frankenstorm which we're in the direct path of...we're all set so now it's just a matter of waiting and seeing what happens. I also felt my first Braxton Hicks contractions over the weekend. I'm glad I heard about them before I felt them as I probably would have freaked out. Not painful, more like muscle cramps and they release once you move around.

Looking forward to *sportys* gender update today! :happydance:

If we lose power tonight, I might go off the grid but I'll use my phone to let you all know that's the case. Hope everyone is safe!!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Yes that storm...ugh. Im in southern Ontario, waiting to see. Hope to not loose power here as well. Stay safe!


----------



## sam79

Poppy - Congrats on the milestone of announcing on Facebook! 

MrsC and Clarkey - Stay safe! 

Clarkey - whereabouts in Southern Ontario do you live? I use to live in Vancouver, BC. My BIL and SIL live in Ottawa & I have friends that are in Burlington.


----------



## ZeeZ

Wow mrschezek - BH contractions already!

Stay safe everyone that is in the storms path.


----------



## preg_pilot

Phew.
Bird is home.
OH is home.
I´m home.
Our stuff should be here soon, so we´re basically just relaxing and enjoying doing stuff together this week.
OH starts work on Thursday, and then we´re probably moving our stuff in on Saturday. :happydance:

Braxton Hicks have started, and I probably have PPGP (pregnancy related pelvic girdle pain). It´s complete hell. It hurts to stand, it hurts to sit, and it hurts to walk... I have a support belt that helps, but it only works for so long.


----------



## Clarkeyness

i live in Toronto area Sam! Not much damage to our house after the storm, just water leakage through our patio doors. How are you Chezek?

Pilot- Wow glad you made it safe and sound!! Try to rest and let hubby do the work if your not feeling great. Hope those BHC stay away.:hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi. Just a quick note to say that we're ok just haven't had power since Monday. Preserving phone battery so got to go but more details on my journal if interested! xx


----------



## ZeeZ

Glad you guys are safe! Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## preg_pilot

Hey guys. Status update here :)
28 weeks down, 10-14 to go :)

Getting quite large, and here is my latest bump picture 


Next midwife appointment on Tuesday, and I have my glucose tolerance test too then.


----------



## sasha0430

Hello all...nice bump preg-pilot...I hope all of you that are in New York area are doing well...I was watching 20/20 last night and they showed nurses that took care of babies in NICU when the power went out..and it was so scary but amazing as well because all the babies survived...:thumbup:..I am 10 weeks and 3 days today...I still go to Zumba since I have been doing that way before I got pregnant and I do jog a little as I was doing that as before...So my mother calls while I was on the way home from Zumba and like an idiot I tell her where I was...well she made feel shitty..like I was doing something that would purposefully hurt my baby...so of curse I snapped and then felt bad because I was short with her and just told her I will never tell her where I am any more...I am 34 years old and suddenly do not know what is best for my body and my peanut...ironically enough she has smoked, drank coffee and beer because one of Bosnian old wife tails that your milk comes in better, while pregnant with me and my brother...and somehow what I am doing is more harmful...go figure...So I have learned my lesson...make things up when mom or mother in law calls so I do not say something I will regret when they make comments or they will say something that will make me cry...thanks for listening...o yea I forgot to mention I have ordered a hand held Doppler...I was debating because I was not sure if I was going to be able to find a heart beat or not...but waiting 4 more weeks to hear it in the doctor's office was driving me crazy too...then I was worried that if I was not able to find it I would freak out more...however I was able to find little peanut and hear that wonderful sound...:happydance:..I just need to tell myself not to freak out it one day I cannot hear it because babies move...Hope you ladies are doing great and have a great weekend..


----------



## Clarkeyness

Wow Pilot, nice bump..you're getting close. So exciting! Do you have a birth plan or just hospital? Im just going to the hospital and they can figure everything out..lol.

Sasha- I also tend to snap a lot more. dont worry about it! Blame it on the hormones :winkwink: My mother smoked with me too but her excuse was they didnt know any better back then like they do now. Funny how it used to be. I debated on buying a doppler as well but didnt end up getting one. I would also be nervous if I couldnt find the HB and then end up in ER...lol. Im glad you are doing well and cant believe you are 10 1/2 weeks!!!:happydance:

AFM, I go for my Ob appt wed to hopefully book my next u/s and see if the hemorrhage has shrunk and placenta has moved. Praying everything is good with the little bean and maybe see the sex??? i will be over 16 weeks when I have the u/s so I hope they can see something!!!


----------



## preg_pilot

sasha0430 said:


> Hello all...nice bump preg-pilot...I hope all of you that are in New York area are doing well...I was watching 20/20 last night and they showed nurses that took care of babies in NICU when the power went out..and it was so scary but amazing as well because all the babies survived...:thumbup:..I am 10 weeks and 3 days today...I still go to Zumba since I have been doing that way before I got pregnant and I do jog a little as I was doing that as before...So my mother calls while I was on the way home from Zumba and like an idiot I tell her where I was...well she made feel shitty..like I was doing something that would purposefully hurt my baby...so of curse I snapped and then felt bad because I was short with her and just told her I will never tell her where I am any more...I am 34 years old and suddenly do not know what is best for my body and my peanut...ironically enough she has smoked, drank coffee and beer because one of Bosnian old wife tails that your milk comes in better, while pregnant with me and my brother...and somehow what I am doing is more harmful...go figure...So I have learned my lesson...make things up when mom or mother in law calls so I do not say something I will regret when they make comments or they will say something that will make me cry...thanks for listening...o yea I forgot to mention I have ordered a hand held Doppler...I was debating because I was not sure if I was going to be able to find a heart beat or not...but waiting 4 more weeks to hear it in the doctor's office was driving me crazy too...then I was worried that if I was not able to find it I would freak out more...however I was able to find little peanut and hear that wonderful sound...:happydance:..I just need to tell myself not to freak out it one day I cannot hear it because babies move...Hope you ladies are doing great and have a great weekend..

It´s definitely good that you´re remaining active as long as you can :)
I felt so queasy to start with that I couldn´t move much at all (even swimming was hard). And in the second tri I was so busy moving between countries that I didn´t have time for anything. Now I have PPGP (pregnancy-related pelvic girdle pain), so I can´t move much at all. I´m starting on pregnancy-yoga swim classes on the 23rd of November (they don´t have any openings earlier).

Just be careful with one thing when using the Doppler. I once heard what I was sure was 2 distinct heartbeats, but it turns out that the sound from the placenta is different from the sound of the baby´s heartbeat.
The placenta has a "whooshing" sound, while the baby´s heartbeat sounds more like horses galloping. Hope that helps ;)
I was sure there were 2 in there for a while, because even the rate of beats was different between the placenta and the baby. (placenta was going at about 130bpm, while baby was closer to 150...



Clarkeyness said:


> Wow Pilot, nice bump..you're getting close. So exciting! Do you have a birth plan or just hospital? Im just going to the hospital and they can figure everything out..lol.
> 
> Sasha- I also tend to snap a lot more. dont worry about it! Blame it on the hormones :winkwink: My mother smoked with me too but her excuse was they didnt know any better back then like they do now. Funny how it used to be. I debated on buying a doppler as well but didnt end up getting one. I would also be nervous if I couldnt find the HB and then end up in ER...lol. Im glad you are doing well and cant believe you are 10 1/2 weeks!!!:happydance:
> 
> AFM, I go for my Ob appt wed to hopefully book my next u/s and see if the hemorrhage has shrunk and placenta has moved. Praying everything is good with the little bean and maybe see the sex??? i will be over 16 weeks when I have the u/s so I hope they can see something!!!

I´m not going to the hospital at all. I don´t really have a birthplan, just some ideas that I hope will work out.
I have a midwife that will tend to me during my homebirth.
I have a bunch of hopes, such as a waterbirth (midwife brings a tub), a hypnobirth and a lotus birth.
Midwife agreed to try everything, but of course everything will be figured out as we go along :)


----------



## Joey1979

Hello ladies 

Glad all you NY ladies are safe and well! 

*Sasha* I am still oing to Zumba every week! I love it and will continue to go as long as I can. My Zumba teacher continued until she was 7 months! I am finding it is getting harder but as long as you listen to your body - and exercise is supposed to make labour a little easier!!!! 

One thing I have noticed since I have been preg is the amount of people that feel it is ok to comment on your life and how you live it!!!! It is hard not to feel guilty about everything you do!! 

I have my 20 week scan tomorrow - so excited to see the baby again!!! Just hope everything is still going well!

Hope you have all had a good weekend!

xx


----------



## gypsygirl1018

Good luck at your scan, joey


----------



## sam79

Hi all, Hope everyone is doing well especially those of you who were affected by Sandy!

Preg_pilot - Great bump pic!

Joey - Hope all went well at your 20 wk scan.

Clarkey - Hope all goes well at your OB appoint and that your placenta has moved.

I've been super busy. Had my baby shower 2 weekends ago. I had a lovely afternoon and got some lovely gifts. Best part of the afternoon was watching people's reaction to and guessing which chocolate was melted in the nappy/diaper. Last Wednesday we had our antenatal with a physio and then this past weekend we had our weekend antenatal with the midwife. We found all the sessions really worthwhile and got heaps out of them. Has anyone heard of or is thinking of using a TENS machine during labour? The physio recommended it so now I'm trying to find a bit more about it as a method of pain relief. Had my 28 wk OB appoint last week too and bub was head done (just hoping s/he stays that way). He was also really happy with my/bub's size, so although I think I'm huge, I'm just hoping that bub will come out an average size.


----------



## ZeeZ

pilot - wow, awesome pic. i think thats a great plan. It's good to know what you want but still be open to things changing as you go along.

sasha - as longas you were active before staying fit is the best thing you can do for your baby. Keep it up as long as you're comfortable and ignore the comments from people that don't know as much as you do. 

joey how did your scan go?

Clarkey - good luck - I hope that everything has sorted itself out and you get to aenjoy the rest of your pregnancy with out stress.

sam - I'm considering trying a tens as well but haven't had a chance to research it much, I'm wondering if blocking the pain signal will interfer with the bodies natural pain killers being released? If you get more info or decide to try please let me know how it goes.

afm - No ms yet, wondering if it'll skip me all together since I'm already 8 weeks. but I'm reeeaaeally tired all the time and my pants are getting tighter. this is despite the fact I've managed to keep my weight down to pre-BFP numbers. I was heavey to start, have PCOS and slight insulin resistance so have to control the weight to stay low risk but it's harder than thought. On a happier note my first scan is next week ! can't wait.


----------



## Clarkeyness

Pilot- That should be nice a home birth...I cant do that due to my high risk pregnancy but thats ok. 

Joey- How was ur 20 week scan?? 

Sam- Thats exciting, had your baby shower. Im looking forward to that in February. i never heard of TENS to aid with the pain during labor. Something to look into...

Zee- Yeah for your scan next week...so exciting! Cant wait to hear about it. You will see your little one moving around, its amazing how active they are when so small. 

AFM, OB appt tomorrow. I will update everyone with the news!!


----------



## Joey1979

Hello!

Scan went well - they never really say much while they are scanning do they?! But she said at the end everything looked fine, and all the measurements were good. I will try and post a pic on here. Also, confirmed that we are having a girl - which is good as I had already started buying a few things!!! 
Also had my midwife appt today - which again was fine. I checked with her about Zumba, and she said that it would not harm the baby and just listen to your body.

I work in the pain division of a medical device company alongside pain consultants and neurosurgeons so I have some experience of TENs. It can be very effective for some pts. My DH uses it for his back pain - and it totally gets rid of it. It works as a distraction so you will still feel some pain just not as much (it is called the gate theory). It won't effect natural pain killers and can be used alongside pain medication. Hope that is of some help!! Like I said DH uses a TENs so I will be giving it a go if I get any back pain later in the pregnancy! 

Good luck on all the scans and apps coming up!!!! 

xxxx


----------



## Joey1979

Ok - so if this works these are my 20 week scan pics!!!


----------



## preg_pilot

Aww such cute pictures joey :)

I had an appointment with the midwife yesterday. Next one is in 3 weeks.
Bump measuring slightly larger than normal, but nothing too huge :)
Heartbeat was 135-150.
We´re going to get private classes for hypnobirthing from the midwife soon. Hopefully OH won´t be so stressed out after those.

Furniture is finally here :happydance:
We´re just going to assemble things as we go along, not going to overdo anything. I´m just relaxing at home, and taking some things out of boxes (OH is working tonight).


----------



## MrsChezek

FINALLY a free moment to catch up on all your posts! Today is DH's bday and I just finished serving him his birthday breakfast - french toast, one of his favorites. He slept in. Next, I have to try on a bunch of clothes and figure out what fits still that I can take to DR. I don't want to leave the packing until tomorrow and be panicked if nothing fits!

*preg_pilot* - I'm so happy for you that you're all moved in and the bird made it and OH is home :hugs: Happy nesting!!!! And I hope your PPGP settles down. I had a bit of a flare up of it earlier in my preg and it's not fun. Awesome belly shot too! Did you already have the glucose tolerance? Enjoy the hypnobirthing class :hugs:

*Clarkey* - I'm glad you guys got away with just a bit of water! Sandy was awful. It's scary that we've now had two hurricanes two years in a row&#8230;I hope this isn't the future! Good luck with your appt and FX your placenta did move!!!!!

*sasha* - I'm glad you're still running. I ran before BFP and my doc told me to stop. I knew I could keep going cause I read a billion articles telling me it's ok and many of my friends ran up to their 8th month of pregnancy&#8230;but the guilt got me and I gave it up. Now I sort of regret it as I don't do any card cause I hate stationary biking&#8230;I just go for a 45 min walk 2-3 times a week. But I'm definitely getting pudgier (in addition to my beautiful bump) and I don't like it! At least I kept weight training though he told me to stop that too. Did you get your doppler? How's it working out?

*sam* - how awesome for your baby shower! Super exciting :happydance: I cannot wait until mine&#8230;is 26 weeks the time to have it? I was going to plan mine for January when I'd be 32 weeks&#8230;is that too late? I should probably ask around about that&#8230;let me know what you think! And I too hope your bub stays head down!!

*zeez* - FX ms stays away!!! ANd how exciting that your first scan is just around the corner. :happydance:

*Joey* - welcome to team :pink:!!!! :yippee: Lovely pics!!!!! Such exciting times&#8230;thanks for the info on TENs&#8230;I might look into it as my backpain now is getting pretty uncomfortable.

OK, I have to go take care of some stuff before we head out to the mall. My baby brained self left my iPad at our realtor's office the other day :dohh: I hope it doesn't keep getting worse each week. I'm SO forgetful!!!! It's scary...and sad.

:hug: to all!


----------



## sam79

MrsChezek - I probably had my baby shower on the early side. I had it that early because my Mum and Grandmother both wanted to attend and they live in Cairns (2 hr flight from where I live). If I had waited until I was 32/33 wks it would be the end of Nov/beginning of Dec and flight prices go up dramatically making it more difficult for my mum and grandmother to come. Also everyone is starting to get into christmas parties and everything by then. I got heaps of toiletry stuff (diapers, wipes, wash etc), muslin wraps, towels as well as toys and books. All stuff I really wanted! However, now I can go out and shop for any of the stuff that I still need. As you know that you are having a girl I have heard from other people that when they knew their LO's gender they got heaps of clothes at the baby shower. Especially because people can't resist buying cute girly clothing. After my long winded discussion, I'd say 32 wks is the perfect time to have a baby shower as it still gives you time afterwards to get anything that you still need.


----------



## Breezy81

Hi Ladies! So happy to hear all of the good news catching up. 

*Chezek* Glad all is ok for you and your family. We do a lot of work your way and I have heard such horrible stories. Happy b-day to your DH today. :cake: 

*Pilot* I have a whole new respect for you, moving preggo is no joke and I've just been packing. Happy you are getting settled in. I took the whole week of Thanksgiving off to get settled in. 

*Joey* Love the pics, congrats and welcome to team :pink: 

*Clarkey* Any news yet? FX'd all went well. 

*Sam* My shower is opposite of yours, mine isn't until February (the late end) because of my sister's travel. I'm thrilled your shower went well, I love getting gifts. :haha: Sounds like all was well at your appointment, can't wait to see what arrives for you. Have any feeling as to what you think it is?

*Zee* You sound just like me, I waited and waited, still nothing! I hope it passes right by you :flower:

Afm Lovely sd has officially turned into a teenager, it's been a pretty rough couple of weeks. UGH. but on a better note....we move next weekend into our new house! It's done and we got landscaping done today. I can't believe it's already here and I'm so not ready. Been nursery searching for this little Shamrock and think we are going to do baby pink and gray. Totally not me, I'm such a tomboy that loves bold colors but there is something about that combo that I find amazing. Anyone doing any nursery shopping?


----------



## MrsChezek

*sam* - thanks for your feedback! I guess in the end it doesn't matter when we have the shower as long as our loved ones make it!!! I'm worried about getting all baby clothes as I really don't want a lot. I might ask my organizers to specify that NO MORE than one piece of clothing per guest is allowed. Would that be too cheeky??? I don't know about you but I'm SO excited for the holidays while being pregnant&#8230;just makes everything so much more special. I'm literally counting days until Thanksgiving :happydance:

*Breezy* - I'm so excited for your move! Hope everything goes super smooth - FX :flower: We're nursery shopping but more in the sense of just the crib and a dresser/changing table. I don't think we'll buy too much more until after we move into our new place in the Spring. Between the store we went to today and the one we went to a month ago, we must have seen a couple dozen cribs and there just isn't one we love. It's bumming me out a bit but there are a couple we like enough&#8230;so I guess if push comes to shove, we know there's something we'll be happy with. The brands we really love in terms of quality and eco friendliness just don't have designs we like and then the couple designs we like are not that great in terms of quality. Perhaps I should start my own crib line&#8230; :haha:


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> *preg_pilot* - I'm so happy for you that you're all moved in and the bird made it and OH is home :hugs: Happy nesting!!!! And I hope your PPGP settles down. I had a bit of a flare up of it earlier in my preg and it's not fun. Awesome belly shot too! Did you already have the glucose tolerance? Enjoy the hypnobirthing class :hugs:
> 
> *sasha* - I'm glad you're still running. I ran before BFP and my doc told me to stop. I knew I could keep going cause I read a billion articles telling me it's ok and many of my friends ran up to their 8th month of pregnancy&#8230;but the guilt got me and I gave it up. Now I sort of regret it as I don't do any card cause I hate stationary biking&#8230;I just go for a 45 min walk 2-3 times a week. But I'm definitely getting pudgier (in addition to my beautiful bump) and I don't like it! At least I kept weight training though he told me to stop that too. Did you get your doppler? How's it working out?

Yep, already had my glucose exam, and everything came out normal, so relieved :) (though I´m gaining faster than I like, but apparently that happened to both ladies in the family who have a similar body to mine).
Oh, I will enjoy the hypnobirthing classes, I just hope OH will too :)
PPGP is almost tolerable these days, I can move almost normally, so I´m going to enjoy the next few days of almost non-pain :cloud9:

I think it´s weird that your doctor told you to stop exercising... it can only be beneficial for you and the baby, as long as you don´t overdo it...



Breezy81 said:


> *Pilot* I have a whole new respect for you, moving preggo is no joke and I've just been packing. Happy you are getting settled in. I took the whole week of Thanksgiving off to get settled in.
> 
> Afm Lovely sd has officially turned into a teenager, it's been a pretty rough couple of weeks. UGH. but on a better note....we move next weekend into our new house! It's done and we got landscaping done today. I can't believe it's already here and I'm so not ready. Been nursery searching for this little Shamrock and think we are going to do baby pink and gray. Totally not me, I'm such a tomboy that loves bold colors but there is something about that combo that I find amazing. Anyone doing any nursery shopping?

Aww :blush:
I´m kinda happy to be unemployed (kinda - as in almost completely, I still always feel guilty for being unemployed, like I'm a useless member of society).
But it´s nice to not have to go to work from 8-4, and then unpack some stuff. Nice to be able to take the entire day, and take long and nice breaks in between.

Btw, I have really good memories from the color theme. My mom´s kitchen from our little house was painted gray with pink trimmings. I thought it looked gorgeous. :)

AFM - This night was horrible again. I´m pretty sure I´m constipated, and the pain was severe enough to keep me up until 4am, and sometimes bad enough that I completely stopped breathing for a while. (I tried to remind myself to breathe through the pain).
I´m going to the pharmacy later to get some sorbitol and husk to get things going. Also going to get some raisins, and a prune juice...


----------



## Clarkeyness

Chezek- Hope u had a good day yesterday for DH bday! you're such a good wife! Good luck on finding items for the nursery, i have been looking and finding it difficult as well. Have fun during your babymoon!!:hugs:

Joey- Really happy your scan went well!! Cute pics! There are a lot of team pink on here, need some team blue :)

Pilot- Have fun setting up the baby's room and hope that darn constipation goes away. I know how that feels and its awful!

Breezy- wow a lot of people moving here, good luck settling in next week.:hugs:

AFM, Saw my Ob yesterday and heard the lovely HB 150-160s. So much louder now. uterus is measuring good. I have to wait until 18 weeks for my next u/s to check the hemorrhage and determine if i can go back to work. Was hoping to see the LO next week but have to wait another 2-3 weeks. Still waiting on my appt date and we will be finding out the gender so stay tuned!!!:happydance:


----------



## preg_pilot

Constipation is slowly getting better, pain not as severe. :) I hope to sleep well tonight. (last 3 nights have been bad).

On a happier note, OH has finally agreed wholeheartedly on the homebirth :)
He heard a horror story from his friend who recently delivered in hospital, and now he´s completely happy about me staying at home :happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

Pilot - my doc didn't tell me to stop exercising just to stop running and such. He said to stick to walking and stationery bike. I just don't like biking in place! So I'm left with walking :shrug: Glad your pain has subsided and that DH is now on board with a home birth :happydance: And that your test went well! My doc said to come in around 29 weeks for mine...

Clarkey - cant wait to find out your team! Glad your appt went well :hugs:

AFM, the flight over to DR was pretty smooth. It's hot here but not unbearable and the beach is lovely. I'm struggling a bit with food as everything is buffet and I'm leery of it as who knows how long it's been sitting out! At dinner I asked for 2 langoustine tails cooked to order at one of the few order stations and while one was way overlooked, the other was practically raw!!!! So I might just risk the cooked stuff under the heat lamps. Our plan is to get to the buffets just as they open to assure freshness. 

How is everyone else? Any exciting weekend plans??


----------



## preg_pilot

Lots to do this weekend.
Today I´m assembling the TV-bench and the bird cage (though the bird can´t move in for the next couple of weeks due to quarantine procedures).
Going to try to empty most of the boxes scattered around.
Later today I´m going to mom´s place to bake some cakes.
Entertaining a few guests tomorrow.

OH is at work until 2pm today (it´s almost 11am now).

Bit first... one TV episode, and then work work work :)


----------



## sasha0430

MrsChezekI am running lesswell actually I was never a fast runnerI mostly jogI think fastest I ever did was 9 minute mile during 5k racesI am sticking with Zumba thougho yea and I did get my Dopplerso far I have been able to find peanuts heart beat every timewhat I do is I find my placenta first because and then look for babies heart beat because baby is always close byI usually wait after Zumba or after I have been active to listen to the heart beat because it just seems to be easier to find and is louderhow are you dealing with aftermath of the storm..

I see everyone else is coming along just fine.lots of moving and setting in
AFMI am just waiting around for this first trimester to passit just seems like it is taking foreverI just heard changes of things going wrong after first trimester are much slimmerhowever I did have two job interviewers (over the phone because job is 5 hours from my town) which would mean, if I got it $10,000.00 a year raiseI did not tell them that I was pregnant and I feel bad about that but I have talk to other people and they said not to tell during interview but when position is offered to youalso if I got the job I would be assistant director at center that takes kids 6 weeks to 5 years and would be able to check on my baby quite a biteven if it is just for few minutes

Hope all of you are having a wonderful and relaxing weekend


----------



## ZeeZ

Hi everyone,

Hope you all had a wonderful weekend.

sam - so exciting about the baby shower. I can't wait for mine but it's still a long way off.

joey - congrates on team pink! and thanks for the info on the tens machine. I'll definately consider one now.

pilot - whew, you've got a lot on your plate even with out working. glad hubby is on board with the home birth.

breezy - good luck with the move. I think pink and grey is a lovely combination for a nursery. 

mrschezek - I'm also hoping not to get too much baby clothes but with my mother I doubt I'll be able to stop it. have fun and enjoy your trip!

clarkey - good news about the heartbeat. can't beleive they're making you wait for the scan but I'm sure everything is fine.

sasha - you're almost out of the 1st trimester and the risk has dropped considerably anyway. great news about the job - good luck.

afm - managed to do some spring cleaning this weekend due to DH's inspiration. I'm teasing him that he is nesting since he has had the flu and his meds not agreeing with him he is suffering more preggie symtoms than I am. Also I'm starting to worry that all I think about is pregnancy, birth and baby. I hope this isn't permanant or I'm going tobe one of those very boring moms with no life.


----------



## Smimms

Hello everyone!
Decided to come back now that I'm past the first try and the peanut is doing well. I swear I can feel them dancing in my tummy! 
It's so great to hear all of the babies and mommies are doing so well! I love hearing all of the genders.
I have my nuchal scan weds. so hopefully they will give me a hint. If all else fails we are doing a private gender scan after Thanksgiving. Can't wait!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Welcome back Simms!!! Glad you are doing well. Did you have any problems early in your pregnancy? I have to wait another couple weeks to find out the gender...Im so impatient. The Dr wanted to do the scan between 18-120 weeks to be 100% sure as mistakes are made if its too early.


----------



## Smimms

Clarkeyness said:


> Welcome back Simms!!! Glad you are doing well. Did you have any problems early in your pregnancy? I have to wait another couple weeks to find out the gender...Im so impatient. The Dr wanted to do the scan between 18-120 weeks to be 100% sure as mistakes are made if its too early.

Early pregnancy was ok. I had some spotting which made me nervous but other than that nothing too crazy. The m/s put me down though ugh.. Can't wait to hear what you are having!! There's no way I could have waited to find out. There's a sonographer about 20 minutes from my house that is supposed to be the best around. I think she has a 99% success rate. Then I have my anatomy scan a month after just to verify ;)
How has your pregnancy been?


----------



## Joey1979

Hi,

Nice to hear from you Simms - glad everything is going ok!!

I have been feeling little flutters the last couple of days but last night was the first time I felt her move properly!!!! DH could actually feel her too! It was amazing!! Made a start on the nursery yesterday - had fitted wardrobes put in and now I just need to decide on a colour and book the decorator! But I just can't decide!! Was thinking a neutral but then last night started thinking of a light grey! Any ideas???

xxxx


----------



## Clarkeyness

Smimms said:


> Clarkeyness said:
> 
> 
> Welcome back Simms!!! Glad you are doing well. Did you have any problems early in your pregnancy? I have to wait another couple weeks to find out the gender...Im so impatient. The Dr wanted to do the scan between 18-120 weeks to be 100% sure as mistakes are made if its too early.
> 
> Early pregnancy was ok. I had some spotting which made me nervous but other than that nothing too crazy. The m/s put me down though ugh.. Can't wait to hear what you are having!! There's no way I could have waited to find out. There's a sonographer about 20 minutes from my house that is supposed to be the best around. I think she has a 99% success rate. Then I have my anatomy scan a month after just to verify ;)
> How has your pregnancy been?Click to expand...

Im actually on bedrest right now as I had a large bleed at 13 weeks and u/s showed a hemorrhage under my placenta:wacko: Its been crazy but everything is worth it for this little one. I see the Dr in 3 weeks and hopefully will be off bedrest. Should have my u/s in 2 weeks but waiting for my appointment time. I havent had any m/s but a lot of dizziness. Im actually going to post my 16 week picture now and compare to my 12 week!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Joey- gray is a nice colour and goes well with pink!! i love it!! So exciting to feel flutters. I have felt a few here and there but cant wait to feel the actually kicking and moving :)


----------



## Clarkeyness

Here are my 12 week belly compared to my 16 week belly:happydance:
Not sure if there is a big change yet.
 



Attached Files:







12 week belly.jpeg
File size: 4.5 KB
Views: 1









16 weeks.jpg
File size: 5.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ZeeZ

Welcome back Simms. Good to hear from you.

Joey - so exciting that you can feel the baby move. Can't wait for that myself.

Great bump pics clarky. 

Afm just got back from my first scan and everything is all good. Baby is in the right place, growing nicely, yolk sac present, really active and a heart beat of 166. Scan put my due date at 2 days later than my temps did but the doc says the scans can be off by 5 days. 

Finally i believe I'm pregnant (took DH along to prove I wasn't imagining it). Got a couple of video clips but no pics because something went wonky with his system and only the videos would save.


----------



## Clarkeyness

Thats great Zee!! We took a video of the little one moving around at 9 1/2 weeks as well. So amazing when so small! Glad everything is good with you. :)


----------



## Smimms

Clarkeyness said:


> Smimms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarkeyness said:
> 
> 
> Welcome back Simms!!! Glad you are doing well. Did you have any problems early in your pregnancy? I have to wait another couple weeks to find out the gender...Im so impatient. The Dr wanted to do the scan between 18-120 weeks to be 100% sure as mistakes are made if its too early.
> 
> Early pregnancy was ok. I had some spotting which made me nervous but other than that nothing too crazy. The m/s put me down though ugh.. Can't wait to hear what you are having!! There's no way I could have waited to find out. There's a sonographer about 20 minutes from my house that is supposed to be the best around. I think she has a 99% success rate. Then I have my anatomy scan a month after just to verify ;)
> How has your pregnancy been?Click to expand...
> 
> Im actually on bedrest right now as I had a large bleed at 13 weeks and u/s showed a hemorrhage under my placenta:wacko: Its been crazy but everything is worth it for this little one. I see the Dr in 3 weeks and hopefully will be off bedrest. Should have my u/s in 2 weeks but waiting for my appointment time. I havent had any m/s but a lot of dizziness. Im actually going to post my 16 week picture now and compare to my 12 week!Click to expand...

Oh wow I'm sorry to hear that! Hopefully you will be back to normal soon! Heard that is quite common but no fun nevertheless.
Had my NT yesterday and sonographer said to think pink! So many girls on this thread.


----------



## MrsChezek

Hello ladies :hugs:
I'm running around like crazy as we got back on Wed night, spent all day yesterday doing house inspections at the house we're buying - everything looked great so far! It was really cool to spend the whole day at that house and really get a good feel for it&#8230;we still love it! SUPER exciting :happydance: Today I have a client shoot in an hour and then we're meeting with our realtor to go over the reports from the inspections yesterday. We're off to TX for Thanksgiving on Monday so lots planned over next 3 days before we leave town again&#8230;I'm tired already and I just got back from vaca!!!

*sasha* - good luck with the job hunt. FX for you that you do get the ass director position! Keep us posted :hugs:

*smimms* - welcome back! And you said "them" dancing in your tummy - are you having twins??? Congrats on team :pink:!

*joey* - congrats on feeling bean move!!!! that was super exciting, wasn't it? I cannot decide what to do with the nursery - I spent some time in the room in the new house we'll be moving into yesterday and there isn't much wall space. A lot of the room is built in bookcases&#8230;but I still want to paint it something pretty&#8230;I'm leaning toward yellow. It's one of my favorites as it's still pretty neutral but it's happy :flower:

*clarkey* - great photos!!! look at that adorable bump of yours :hugs:

*zee* - yay for a great appointment!!!! I wish my doc did videos&#8230;just pictures and they're pretty poor resolution but they do the job I guess! Congrats :hugs:

OK I need to get dressed and head out the door to meet my client...it's around 37F so I better dress warm as we're shooting at the park. :hug: to all!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Mrs Chezek- Glad to see you had an amazing trip!! Nice to see you back here. You sound so busy. Exciting to hear your LO is moving a lot...Im still waiting for that. Im 17 weeks, not sure when it will start. 

Simms- Team pink already!! wow congrats. I had a scan at 13 1/2 weeks as well and they said it was too early to tell...I bet they just didnt want to tell me...grrr. i have to wait another week and half...so anxious!!!

AFM, I feel like I havent had much going on lately. Belly doesnt seem to be growing but Im probably just driving myself crazy...


----------



## MrsChezek

Clarkeyness said:


> Mrs Chezek- Glad to see you had an amazing trip!! Nice to see you back here. You sound so busy. Exciting to hear your LO is moving a lot...Im still waiting for that. Im 17 weeks, not sure when it will start.
> 
> Simms- Team pink already!! wow congrats. I had a scan at 13 1/2 weeks as well and they said it was too early to tell...I bet they just didnt want to tell me...grrr. i have to wait another week and half...so anxious!!!
> 
> AFM, I feel like I havent had much going on lately. Belly doesnt seem to be growing but Im probably just driving myself crazy...

What are you talking about! you have a gorgeous belly :hugs: Mine at 19 weeks wasn't any bigger than yours at 16 weeks!!! (see photo below) Your baby is still small so it doesn't need much room. Enjoy the freedom of not having to tote around a big belly while you can! I'm starting to feel big and my back is starting to ache a lot :dohh: My doc said that only really at 24 weeks can you get a confident gender scan as up until then they are still developing and their parts aren't that big. That sometimes you can get lucky earlier on but that there is a lot of room for error and misinterpretation. So I think your doc didn't want to mislead you! They do it at 20 weeks cause it's when they need to do an anatomy scan and it's too expensive for them to wait and do a gender specific scan at 24 weeks. Hang in there! Your big reveal is coming soon :hugs:

I'm going to ask DH to take my 24 week photos now...usually I try to take them before breakfast as to avoid any bloat but I had to run out the door this morning and DH slept in with a tummy ache. Will share that when I process the pic :flower:
 



Attached Files:







belly19wks.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> Hello ladies :hugs:
> I'm running around like crazy as we got back on Wed night, spent all day yesterday doing house inspections at the house we're buying - everything looked great so far! It was really cool to spend the whole day at that house and really get a good feel for it&#8230;we still love it! SUPER exciting :happydance: Today I have a client shoot in an hour and then we're meeting with our realtor to go over the reports from the inspections yesterday. We're off to TX for Thanksgiving on Monday so lots planned over next 3 days before we leave town again&#8230;I'm tired already and I just got back from vaca!!!
> 
> OK I need to get dressed and head out the door to meet my client...it's around 37F so I better dress warm as we're shooting at the park. :hug: to all!

Wow, I hope everything works out on the house for you :)
37F, that´s about what we have here these days. It started snowing yesterday, and everything is white today. So pretty, but a pain to drive in. (toyota aygo doesn´t fare very well in snow).



Clarkeyness said:


> Mrs Chezek- Glad to see you had an amazing trip!! Nice to see you back here. You sound so busy. Exciting to hear your LO is moving a lot...Im still waiting for that. Im 17 weeks, not sure when it will start.
> 
> Simms- Team pink already!! wow congrats. I had a scan at 13 1/2 weeks as well and they said it was too early to tell...I bet they just didnt want to tell me...grrr. i have to wait another week and half...so anxious!!!
> 
> AFM, I feel like I havent had much going on lately. Belly doesnt seem to be growing but Im probably just driving myself crazy...

Movement is supposed to start sometime from about week 16-20 with first pregnancies, sometimes even later (depending on where the placenta lies).
I started feeling my little one move at 14 weeks (bubbles), and that´s very early according to every midwife, sonographer and doctor I´ve spoken to.
The reason is that my placenta is lying completely behind the baby, pushing him against my stomach.

It looks like you´re in the same time I was when I didn´t really feel pregnant... It felt so good, when little bub started moving regularly.
Of course, now, I barely ever get a break. He seems to be inheriting all the strength from me and his father, he can really move around in there sometimes. (we´re both pretty strong individuals, stronger than the standard at least).



MrsChezek said:


> What are you talking about! you have a gorgeous belly :hugs: Mine at 19 weeks wasn't any bigger than yours at 16 weeks!!! (see photo below) Your baby is still small so it doesn't need much room. Enjoy the freedom of not having to tote around a big belly while you can! I'm starting to feel big and my back is starting to ache a lot :dohh: My doc said that only really at 24 weeks can you get a confident gender scan as up until then they are still developing and their parts aren't that big. That sometimes you can get lucky earlier on but that there is a lot of room for error and misinterpretation. So I think your doc didn't want to mislead you! They do it at 20 weeks cause it's when they need to do an anatomy scan and it's too expensive for them to wait and do a gender specific scan at 24 weeks. Hang in there! Your big reveal is coming soon :hugs:
> 
> I'm going to ask DH to take my 24 week photos now...usually I try to take them before breakfast as to avoid any bloat but I had to run out the door this morning and DH slept in with a tummy ache. Will share that when I process the pic :flower:

Totally agree with "enjoy the small belly while you can" comment :)
I feel like a mountain these days ;)

AFM - I feel pretty tired these days. The apartment is pretty much upside down now, with boxes all over, and 3 more disassembled furniture (shelves) lying around. I don´t have any energy to do anything.
I might do the dishes and start on taking stuff out of a box, before crashing for a nap.
OH is working hard, and dealing with a cranky almost 7 month pregnant future wife-to-be, so I don´t want to nag on him too much.


----------



## Clarkeyness

Thanks ladies for the reassurance!! i know im just sitting here on bed rest thinking too much lol. I know I should enjoy being smaller now as you both said. I do feel little bubbles at times but not sure if that is the baby. Really looking forward to feeling actual kicks though :) 

Chezek- Cant wait to see your 24 week pictures!! Have my anatomy scan booked for Nov 28!!! Will keep everyone posted!:happydance:

Pilot- Cant believe you're almost 7 months!! wow!! Im sure OH understands when you are a little moody. You have been running around doing a lot lately, rest up ;)


----------



## preg_pilot

Clarkeyness said:


> Thanks ladies for the reassurance!! i know im just sitting here on bed rest thinking too much lol. I know I should enjoy being smaller now as you both said. I do feel little bubbles at times but not sure if that is the baby. Really looking forward to feeling actual kicks though :)
> 
> Chezek- Cant wait to see your 24 week pictures!! Have my anatomy scan booked for Nov 28!!! Will keep everyone posted!:happydance:
> 
> Pilot- Cant believe you're almost 7 months!! wow!! Im sure OH understands when you are a little moody. You have been running around doing a lot lately, rest up ;)

Yep. only 9 more days until 7 months now.
I´m reading up on hypnobirths, and will start listening to my CD tonight.
The next couple of months I will be doing a lot of studying for the hypnobirthing technique. (and OH too of course, as he´ll be my birthing partner in this).

Here´s my newest bump picture (30 weeks) :)

I haven´t grown that much in the last couple of weeks, but I feel a lot bigger and clumsier. Stretch marks have reached about an inch above my belly button, and all my clothes feel tighter.
Most of our stuff is here already (what we need to use at least), and we´re just taking stuff from boxes and putting them where they belong.
We need to find the screws for 2 of the shelves before we can assemble them... hehe. They´re in one of the boxes scattered around here. :shrug:

The apartment is starting to take shape though. The parrot will be released from quarantine on Thursday, and then we can put all the baby stuff where it belongs :)


----------



## MrsChezek

*pilot* - I can't wait for it to snowI wish it snowed here more regularly. It just kind of comes for a few days, then we have to deal with the dirty sludge for another few days and then it's gone. I love heading to the mountains every winter where it's just white every day! I doubt we'll get to go this year though as bean is due start of Marchonce snow starts for you, does it stay white through winter? And I totally hear you on the tirednessI feel great most of the day but I do have to take breaks if I try to actually do physical labor stuff. My to do list today is laundry, baking a cake and doing yoga and the thought of it all makes me tired. Usually, this would be like a third of my to do list! :dohh:
Great belly shot! Look at you. So nice and round :happydance: 30 weeks! WOW time flies

Here is my 24 week belly profile. I posted the progression shots on my journal from week 7 until 24. Check it out anyone who's interested! :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







belly_bw-4606.jpg
File size: 109.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> *pilot* - I can't wait for it to snowI wish it snowed here more regularly. It just kind of comes for a few days, then we have to deal with the dirty sludge for another few days and then it's gone. I love heading to the mountains every winter where it's just white every day! I doubt we'll get to go this year though as bean is due start of Marchonce snow starts for you, does it stay white through winter? And I totally hear you on the tirednessI feel great most of the day but I do have to take breaks if I try to actually do physical labor stuff. My to do list today is laundry, baking a cake and doing yoga and the thought of it all makes me tired. Usually, this would be like a third of my to do list! :dohh:
> Great belly shot! Look at you. So nice and round :happydance: 30 weeks! WOW time flies
> 
> Here is my 24 week belly profile. I posted the progression shots on my journal from week 7 until 24. Check it out anyone who's interested! :kiss:

It depends on where in the country you are.
In the east and north snow usually stays from November until March (plus or minus a month either side). Where the capitol is, it depends on what neighborhood you live in. Some of them have severe snow all winter, but most of them just have snow for about 3-4 days per month, then that beautiful slush...
Yep, always tired.
I´ve also noticed I´m getting more cranky every day. Poor poor OH.

Btw, I love your bump pics :) Soo gorgeous. Do you do them yourself?
They look like they´ve been taken at a studio. :thumbup:


----------



## Joey1979

Loving all the bump pics ladies - I need to do some. Just haven't got round to it but to be honest I have prob only just started to show. I will post some this week I promise!!!

So the heart burn has started!!!! I never get this - I hate it!! Anyone else had this??

Have found some lovely wallpaper for the nursery so I think it is going to be pale yellow now with white furniture. Just have to make the final decision before the decorator comes. I am finding it really hard to make decisions at the moment - must be hormones!!!!

xxxx


----------



## MrsChezek

preg_pilot said:


> Btw, I love your bump pics :) Soo gorgeous. Do you do them yourself?
> They look like they´ve been taken at a studio. :thumbup:

Thanks! Being a photographer, I'm pretty anal about them being uniform! :haha: I have this idea of printing them all side by side at some point and putting them up on a wall somewhere in the house. I set the shots up and my DH takes the actual photo. It's quite the process! :dohh: Hopefully it will be worth it in the end :happydance:



Joey1979 said:


> So the heart burn has started!!!! I never get this - I hate it!! Anyone else had this??
> 
> Have found some lovely wallpaper for the nursery so I think it is going to be pale yellow now with white furniture. Just have to make the final decision before the decorator comes. I am finding it really hard to make decisions at the moment - must be hormones!!!!
> 
> xxxx

No heartburn for me yet - FX it stays away! But I am having a bit of nausea from bean kicking around a lot sometimes. Makes me queasy! And I totally relate on decision making and any thinking in general...my brain just feels tired all the time. Can't wait to see your nursery pics and belly shots!!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Joey1979 said:


> Loving all the bump pics ladies - I need to do some. Just haven't got round to it but to be honest I have prob only just started to show. I will post some this week I promise!!!
> 
> So the heart burn has started!!!! I never get this - I hate it!! Anyone else had this??
> 
> Have found some lovely wallpaper for the nursery so I think it is going to be pale yellow now with white furniture. Just have to make the final decision before the decorator comes. I am finding it really hard to make decisions at the moment - must be hormones!!!!
> 
> xxxx

I have not put any of mine on either! 
I have being getting heartburn a lot especially at night, its horrid but bearable.

Glad the nursery planning is going well, be good to see the photos!
:kiss:


----------



## preg_pilot

Joey1979 said:


> So the heart burn has started!!!! I never get this - I hate it!! Anyone else had this??
> 
> Have found some lovely wallpaper for the nursery so I think it is going to be pale yellow now with white furniture. Just have to make the final decision before the decorator comes. I am finding it really hard to make decisions at the moment - must be hormones!!!!
> 
> xxxx

Yep, definitely had heartburn. One of the first symptoms to manifest actually.
I use "tums" from american pharmacies. Work like a charm (though sometimes only for an hour or two).
Still have it, and sometimes it´s really horrible. I feel like it would just be better to throw up and start again...
I´m not really going to decorate the nursery. OH is going to paint some cute pictures on the wall and then we´re getting donated things from my brothers and sister. Not much matching going on there.

*MrsChezek*
Wow, well they´re gorgeous.
Mine are taken all over the world in different locations, different clothes and by different people. Not much uniform about that ;)


----------



## MrsChezek

Hey pics taken around the world is a pattern of its own! Something really cool I'm sure your son will enjoy seeing :happydance:

How is everyone? I'm all packed and heading to Texas for Thanksgiving with DH's family...


----------



## preg_pilot

Enjoy your thanksgiving Chez :)

I finally had a pretty decent night´s sleep. Only woke up occasionally to turn around.
That results in my having a bit more energy than usual, so I´ve just put a load in the washer (baby clothes that my brother and sister gave me), and washed 2 full sinks of cutlery.
I´m going to take about an hour´s break now, and then I´m going to spend at least 30 minutes doing some more housework.
That´ll be my pattern today.
One hour of rest vs at least 30 minutes of productive work. (taking out of boxes, loading the washer, assembling shelves and such.


----------



## sasha0430

Hey all...hope everyone is doing well...and from what I have read I see everyone is tracking along just finealways happy to read happy newsJust wanted o drop in and say I Hope Everyone has a great Thanksgiving Holiday

I am very excited about being off work for 4 days. O yea I almost forgot I found this place here that has given me an ultra sound for free...I was looking for place that would do it for reasonable price since my next one was not until 20 weeks and I want to have one and was planning to pay out of pocket since insurance only covers 3 so I called around and found AGAPE Women Service. It is a nonprofit organization that helps young girls finds alternatives to abortion. So when I have called them I have explained that I just wanted to see my LO boucle I have not seen him/her since 8 weeksand wanted to know the priceI got appointment that day and they told me that I did not have to pay anything...they have women that are training for ultrasound tech so they have called me their "model" lol...it is amazing to see how much LO has grown from 8 weeks to 12 weeksThey told me the heart rate was 160bpm but that is pretty much all they can saythey are not there to diagnose or anything it is just for me to see LO and for lady to practiceand after thanksgiving they are going to give me a call to see if I want to come back so that she can practice some more-:}..


----------



## MrsChezek

Pretty good deal *sasha*! :happydance: I'm kind of in withdrawal from seeing bean...I might go do that gender confirmation scan just to see her! Plus get affirmation...everyone in DH's family thinks I'm carrying like it's a boy in there...I guess I just want to know!!

*pilot* - did you get all your stuff done? I'm a bit homesick...I miss my bed! The bed at DH's brother's place is so soft that my back feel broken after two nights...and 3 more to go!!!! Plus, it's right off the livingroom area so I can't fall asleep until everyone goes to bed and stops chatting (1am last night) yet I get woken up by the two lil nephews when they get up (7am or so). So I'm exhausted...

Hope everyone is having a good week! Pop in and say hi when you can :kiss:

:hug:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Happy American Thanksgiving!!! Hope everyone has a great weekend with family and friends!! Im waiting for my anatomy scan next Wednesday!! 6 more days to go!! :)


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek

Well, I got some stuff done.
It looks like I get it 50/50 these days. One day of energy, vs another one of complete lethargy. Yesterday I didn´t do much at all (but I ate a lot, couldn´t seem to stop), and it´s almost dinner time today, without me having done anything productive. I´m going to stand up soon and try to do some stuff. :sleep:

Mom came for a short visit after work, and is in shock by how much I´ve grown since last weekend :shrug:

The bird has been released from quarantine, so we´re finally going to be able to furnish the nursery. That´ll clear a lot of stuff that´s just been lying around our living room and kitchen (the baby cart, a bed, the changing table and other such stuff).

OH is working evening shifts this week so he hasn´t been around much to help with the heavy stuff, but we´ll probably manage to finish everything next week.

We have our 3D scan in the morning, really looking forward to that one :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Had my 24 week midwife appointment today all went well. Heartbeat loud and strong! Such a great sound! :kiss:


----------



## MrsChezek

Yay for 6 more days *Clarkey*!!!

Woo hoo for a good appt Sportys!

HAPPY AMERICAN THANKSGIVING to everyone! The turkey just came out of the oven and is resting. Can't wait to dive in!

Just wanted to say that I am super thankful to have found this awesome group of girls here and on the TTC thread. The process of getting to my BFP and the pregnancy so far have been a more wonderful ride with each of you in it :hug:


----------



## Joey1979

Happy Thanksgiving to all the US ladies!! Hope you are having a good holiday!!!

Some exciting news - just found out my best fiend from school is pregnant!!! She is 6 weeks along. Can't quite believe we will have babies around the same time!!! However, she can be a little bit of a drama queen so I know every symptom etc will be soooo much worse for her!!!!!

Bed for me now - just had a lovely bath with Sanctuary mum to be bath soak and feel super relaxed!! Enjoy your turkeys!!! :winkwink:

xx


----------



## ZeeZ

Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving.

Sasha - that's awesome about the scans. glad you get to see your bean more often.

Clarky - So exciting about your scan too.

Pilot - glad you're settling in. Don't worry about everything else your biggest job is growing that baby inside you. 

Sport - yay for a good appointment. Glad it went well.

Mrschezek - thanks and I agree. I don't know how I would have made it through ttc without all the support I received and it's wonderful to be sharing this journey with you all.

Joey. Congrats on your friend's pregnancy. Nice that you get to share being a mother together. 

Afm - deciding when to tell everyone is harder than I thought. I was going to do it at 11w4 as most of the family will be together that day anyway but my NT scan is just 6 days after. Because of my PCOS I'm tempted to actually be the full 12 weeks and see baby one more time but it will be impossible to get my family together like this again for a while. Once we tell family it will go public very quickly - my mom and young nieces wouldn't be able to keep a secret so I'd have to tell close friends to avoid them hearing from 3rd parties. Also 2 of my friends have already announced their pregnancies at 7 and 5 weeks so I'm feeling silly for waiting so long as it is. When did you guys tell?


----------



## Joey1979

Hi Zeez - we told family at 8 weeks. Made sure that I had a scan before (not normally done in the UK so had to pay) to check everything was ok. But like you all the family was together and we were having a party so they would have noticed I wasn't drinking!!!! But they were really good and kept things quiet until after 12 weeks and I didn't post anything on Facebook until my 20 week scan. I quite liked keeping it a secret between our close friends and family!! 

xx


----------



## preg_pilot

sportysgirl - yep, isn´t it? :) Congratulations on a successful scan :happydance:

ZeeZ- thanks :) I managed taking stuff out of a few boxes yesterday, and am thinking about going shopping today. Not sure if I feel up to it though. Went for my 3D scan this morning (will post pictures soon), and went straight home for a nap afterwards (9am scan).
I´m thinking I might save the shopping trip for tomorrow, and take OH with me. We want to find a closet to store brooms and cleaning supplies in. That is the one thing this place desperately needs.

I told my OH as soon as that stick turned blue, I told my mom at 6 weeks, but I waited to tell everyone else until I was 12 weeks. Then I didn´t do a big announcement or anything, I just gradually told people as I met them :coffee:

AFM
So, OH finally got to see our little baby boy for himself. And on a 3D scan nonetheless :happydance:
We have about 40 or 50 pictures of him, and 2 short videos where he´s scratching his eye, and swallowing some amniotic fluid. Sooo cute :hugs:
The first few pictures were a bust, as he was hugging the cord up to his face, but we jiggled my belly about a bit, and he moved the cord a bit lower.
Wow, I can´t wait until I get OH to upload those photos into the computer (there is no CD drive in this one), and put at least some of them in here. :baby:


----------



## sasha0430

Afm - deciding when to tell everyone is harder than I thought. I was going to do it at 11w4 as most of the family will be together that day anyway but my NT scan is just 6 days after. Because of my PCOS I'm tempted to actually be the full 12 weeks and see baby one more time but it will be impossible to get my family together like this again for a while. Once we tell family it will go public very quickly - my mom and young nieces wouldn't be able to keep a secret so I'd have to tell close friends to avoid them hearing from 3rd parties. Also 2 of my friends have already announced their pregnancies at 7 and 5 weeks so I'm feeling silly for waiting so long as it is. When did you guys tell?[/QUOTE]

We have told our famiy day I found out (6w2d)..was going to wait but it was hard since most of them knew we were trying and took almost 2 years...I also told at work after my 8w2d scan..I figure if anything is to go wrong I would be total mess..probaby not go to work for some time and I would need support of my family...I think it is just up to you and your hd...


----------



## Clarkeyness

pilot- WOW!! So exciting to see the LO in 3D. Cant wait to see your pics! We are planning on doing a 3D scan as well but not sure what week would be best??

Sporty- Happy for your baby's healthy strong heartbeat...what a lovely sound! 

Chezek- hope you had a yummy turkey dinner! I agree, all you ladies are very supportive and are always there to talk if no one else is around during this exciting chapter in our lives!!:hugs: Thank you!

Zee- we told our parents right away about the pregnancy, but we didnt tell other family members until 11-12 weeks. i have gradually told friends as I see them and most know now. i havent posted anything on facebook as i am waiting for our anatomy scan next week :happydance:

AFM, 5 more days...:happydance:


----------



## Joey1979

How exciting *preg pilot* can't wait to see your pics!!

Going for another scan in the morning - just a follow up checking everything is ok as I am high risk pre eclampsia. Not too worried about the pre eclampsia as BP normal (at the mo) and urine fine plus I am getting monitored. Also, no point worrying as there is nothing you can do!!! Will be really nice to see baby girl again tomorrow!! Can't wait!!!

Has everyone decided on names yet???? Such a big decision!!

xxx


----------



## preg_pilot

Clarkeyness said:


> pilot- WOW!! So exciting to see the LO in 3D. Cant wait to see your pics! We are planning on doing a 3D scan as well but not sure what week would be best??
> 
> AFM, 5 more days...:happydance:

Yep, still waiting on some downtime with OH to load the pictures into the computer. 
The firm here that does the 3d scans, advises people to do the 3d scan from about the 26th to 30th week, as then the baby is still small enough, and enough amniotic fluid surrounding it so as to get decent pictures.
But they do 3d scans up to week 36. Any sooner than 26, and the baby is going to look a bit "weird" as it´s not completely developed yet.



Joey1979 said:


> How exciting *preg pilot* can't wait to see your pics!!
> 
> Going for another scan in the morning - just a follow up checking everything is ok as I am high risk pre eclampsia. Not too worried about the pre eclampsia as BP normal (at the mo) and urine fine plus I am getting monitored. Also, no point worrying as there is nothing you can do!!! Will be really nice to see baby girl again tomorrow!! Can't wait!!!
> 
> Has everyone decided on names yet???? Such a big decision!!
> 
> xxx

Fingers crossed that pre-eclampsia stays away from you :thumbup:
We´ve "decided" on a name, but pretty sure you won´t be able to understand it ;) 
It´s Þorgeir Ás Sigmundsson
decided is in brackets, as we´re going to make the final decision when we meet our baby boy for the first time.


----------



## MrsChezek

*Clarkey* when is your scan? Wednesday if my math is right, right? Are you planning to find out the gender? :happydance:

*pilot* - I'm glad your house is coming together. We're still waiting on some paper work to come through and hopefully we'll have a new house to move into in the Spring. We are scheduled to close in mid January but we have decided not to move in until end of March. Our lease at the place we're at now doesn't run out until then and we figured it will be better to take the time to set the new place up in the meantime and move in after the baby is born. I think a new house and a new baby all at once would be too much! So I prefer to get used to the baby in our old place and then move to a new place once we have some kind of grasp on parenting. So for now, not much setting up to do as we'll just have bean in our room for that first month. Looking forward to your 3D pics :happydance:

*Zeez* - I waited until 9 weeks to tell our families - that's when my doc does a scan and he feels that once you make it to that point, it's a pretty small chance of miscarriage. He says that most people just don't find out if anything is wrong until week 12 cause that is when they have their first scan. But I waited until week 12 to share on Facebook as that seemed like a good time frame for us. I told my close friends after we told our families as like sasha, I knew I'd need a support group if anything did go awry.

*joey* - I have my next doc appt in a week and a half&#8230;but I'm thinking of having the gender confirmation scan on Thursday, at 26 weeks, just to be sure. Before we start picking names and stuff&#8230;my doc said that there's no more scans for me unless complications arise so we're just going to go for it and pay. I'll call some places tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## ZeeZ

thanks everyone, we decided to tell the family and close friends at 11w5d which is this Saturday. the rest of the world will proberbly hear it from my mother immediately after that but we'll only post on facebook after the NT scan. 

so excited for every ones scans. was amazing to see the little one the last time so can't wait for the next one.

I'm so in awe of those of you moving while pregnant - no wayI could have handled it but I'm useless with change at the best of times. I guess I'll need to get used to it quick!

as for names we still very far of from picking since in DH's religion you only name the child after it's born.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Clarkeyness

Pilot- Thanks, I will probably get my 3d u/s between the 26-30 week. :)

Joey- How was your scan? Hope the pre eclampsia stays away:hugs:

Chezek- Yes my scan is on Wednesday..Im actually more nervous then i thought:wacko: I just want everything to be fine. I am more excited to see the little one again. looking forward to hearing about your u/s gender confirmation as well!!

Zee- Excited to hear about you telling your family about the pregnancy...let us know how it goes!

AFM, I dont have any names picked out yet as we are waiting to find out the gender first!! 2 more days...EEeeKK


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek - 
Yep, moving while pregnant is no fun at all.
OH is finally on dayshifts again, so we´ll have the evenings together this week to finish moving. Next week we´re probably getting the midwife over to train us in hypnobirthing. (I hope we´ll be done with emptying all the boxes then).
I think it is a very good idea to wait with the move until after little bean is born :hugs:
3D pics should be here soon. OH is going to load them up tonight, and they´ll be on here soon after that :)

Clarkeyness- 
You´re welcome :hugs:
Looking forward to hear about the gender scan :)

ZeeZ- 
Yea. I love the scans too. They make everything so much more real.

AFM
I went to the midwife again today (31w2d), and everything went fine.
Heartbeat about 140 now, and a tiny bit of protein in my urine (tiny enough to be within any limits).
I have my next appointment in 3 weeks, and in the meantime we´re getting married :)
I also started going to pregnancy swim-yoga classes tonight. They´re called "kundalini yoga" and they´re alright. Just a bit slow for my taste.
I studied "hatha yoga" a couple of years ago, and it´s a bit more vigorous than these classes. I thought the class was about to begin when we started the relaxation routine.
It was only stretches and a couple of calf exercises...


----------



## sportysgirl

preg_pilot said:


> MrsChezek -
> Yep, moving while pregnant is no fun at all.
> OH is finally on dayshifts again, so we´ll have the evenings together this week to finish moving. Next week we´re probably getting the midwife over to train us in hypnobirthing. (I hope we´ll be done with emptying all the boxes then).
> I think it is a very good idea to wait with the move until after little bean is born :hugs:
> 3D pics should be here soon. OH is going to load them up tonight, and they´ll be on here soon after that :)
> 
> Clarkeyness-
> You´re welcome :hugs:
> Looking forward to hear about the gender scan :)
> 
> ZeeZ-
> Yea. I love the scans too. They make everything so much more real.
> 
> AFM
> I went to the midwife again today (31w2d), and everything went fine.
> Heartbeat about 140 now, and a tiny bit of protein in my urine (tiny enough to be within any limits).
> I have my next appointment in 3 weeks, and in the meantime we´re getting married :)
> I also started going to pregnancy swim-yoga classes tonight. They´re called "kundalini yoga" and they´re alright. Just a bit slow for my taste.
> I studied "hatha yoga" a couple of years ago, and it´s a bit more vigorous than these classes. I thought the class was about to begin when we started the relaxation routine.
> It was only stretches and a couple of calf exercises...

Glad all going well. How exciting about the wedding! Good luck with it all! :kiss:


----------



## MrsChezek

*Zeez* - great decision. It will be nice to share the wonderful news with loved ones :hugs:

*Clarkey* - I'm sure everything will be fine! Though I was nervous myself :dohh: 2 more days! I tried calling the place that does the private scans and no one has called me back. No one picks up when I call - just voicemail. Maybe they're closed on Mondays&#8230;I want to book my scan!!

*pilot* - we start our Bradley Birthing classes this Saturday morning&#8230;I can't wait! :happydance: Will be nice to meet a few other couples that are in our shoes too. Hopefully the class isn't boring! 
I can't believe you're past 31 weeks&#8230;time is flying!!!!!! I did vinyasa yoga and I found a DVD that does vinyasa for pregnancy that is pretty intense still&#8230;I bet you can find something like that. I find organized prenatal classes to be super slow as well cause they are extra careful! 

Wait, wedding??? How awesome! Is there a big plan of some kind? Do share :flower:


----------



## sasha0430

Hey girls...I am happy to see things are moving right along on the thread...just wanted to dropp in and say hey...

Pilot you have lot of new things going on with you...moving, getting married and a baby...you go girl...CONGRATS!!!!

Clarkey...good luck tomorrow...you are going to get good news and let us know afterwards...

AFM...I had my Ob app and things have gone wellHeart rate was 150bpm...I just thought they had some kind of special machine to hear a heart beat and when the nurse came in she had same thing that I have at home...who knew...for a minute there I wanted to take it out of her hands and show her where it was because she was rolling it around everywhere lol...but I did not I was a good patient...I do have another u/s on Friday though :happydance:...I am so happy I found this place and that they do not charge anything...as for exercising I continue to do Zumba about 3 times a weekand for the names if it is a boy his name is going to be Nikolas David & for the girl we decided on Emma Lynn but I have noticed on the internet that Emma is very popular so we are still thinking on it and might go with something elsename we pick have to be easy to pronounce since I am from Bosnia and my parents are having hard time pronouncing some American names


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek - 
Birthing classes are brilliant venues to meet couples doing the same thing we are. I met OH´s brother´s friend in the yoga class yesterday. She´s about to pop. 37 weeks this thursday.
Yep, we´re getting married on the 12th of December.
Nothing big really, it´s just about getting the stamped papers and rights that go with it. (if something happens, the other inherits...).
He´s basically just going to get an hour off work in the morning to get married (the "ceremony" is at 9am), and then go back to work until 2pm.
Then we have a party at 6pm for our closest relatives. Nothing too huge. (about 30 guests).
There will be roast lamb, and cake (a proper wedding cake, as insisted by OH´s mother).


----------



## MrsChezek

How exciting *pilot*! Good luck with everything - so many milestones for you at once :happydance: So where are the 3D pics??? :kiss: 

*sasha* - Are they going to try to check for the sex on Friday?? I have the same issue as you - my parents are Polish and their pronunciation of some American sounds is 'painful' so we have to make sure they won't butcher our kid's name :dohh: I love Emma Lynn - very pretty!


I had a Skype date today with 3 of my good friends from Cali - they each have an infant under a year and they got together for a playmate and skyped me in. It was so fun to see all the babies! They were so cute :baby: Made me that much more excited to have my very own soon :happydance:


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek-
Still trying to get them into my computer.
We´re going to try to find a USB chip later today and move them over.
The file is too large for emailing... :wacko:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Pilot- Congrats on getting married Dec 12th! You are one busy girl, wow. :hugs:

Sasha- Excited to hear about your u/s friday!! Nice heartbeat! I also love the names you picked. We are waiting to pick names until we find out the gender.

So today is the day!! Another few more hours and hopefully LO cooperates. I will keep everyone posted. Any guesses????:happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

GIRL!!! That seems to be the trend :winkwink: Good luck *Clarkey*! Can't wait to find out :happydance:

*pilot* - you'll probably have to upload the file to YouTube or something similar and then share the link with us, as it will be too large to upload here too!


SO we got our gender confirmation appointment...10:30am ET on Friday! Cannot wait :kiss:


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> GIRL!!! That seems to be the trend :winkwink: Good luck *Clarkey*! Can't wait to find out :happydance:
> 
> *pilot* - you'll probably have to upload the file to YouTube or something similar and then share the link with us, as it will be too large to upload here too!
> 
> 
> SO we got our gender confirmation appointment...10:30am ET on Friday! Cannot wait :kiss:

I won´t share the entire file, just some of the prettier pictures ;)
Fingers crossed for the scan :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

*Pilot* - I thought you said it was a video! My bad :dohh: We decided to keep things 2D but I'll post any good pics we get on Friday - cant wait! :happydance:

*Clarkey* - where r u??? Hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Hey sorry to keep everyone in suspense!! But Im breaking the cycle of girls as I am having a.....BOY:blue:!!!!:happydance: We are so excited!:cloud9: 

I had a feeling but everyone kept saying girl so it made me second guess my thoughts. Our little boy was sleeping during the u/s so didnt move around a lot but of course after the u/s he starting kicking me and hubby finally got to feel for the first time!! Hubby had the biggest smile that made me tear up. 

Everything with the u/s went well but they said the kidneys are on the borderline of normal to little large. They said this is common in boys and 9/10 its nothing so I have to have another u/s in 2 weeks. :wacko: I am nervous obviously as you always want things to be perfect. At least i will get to see my little boy again!


----------



## ZeeZ

Pilot congrats on the wedding !

Clarky - yay for team blue. Need a couple of boys around to even things out. I'm sure everything will be fine but at least you get another scan soon.

Mrschezek and Sasha - good luck for your scans tomorrow.


----------



## MrsChezek

Woo hoo for some more :blue: around here!!!! :happydance: Congrats *Clarkey* :hugs: I bet that was such a special moment for you and DH - finding out the gender and him feeling the first kick all at once!!!! Quite the day :flower: I bet the kidney thing is nothing to worry about but keep us posted&#8230;and yay for another peek at your little boy in 2 weeks!

Thanks *Zeez*&#8230;I'm super excited yet super nervous! I've let myself get used to Bobo bean being a girl and I sure hope things stay that way!!!! Will be great to just see her (or him) as it's been a month - which doesn't sound long written down but feels like an ETERNITY. :dohh:


*EDIT: 26 weeks today!!! Woo hoo :yipee: Love these weekly milestones...one more week to third tri I believe.


----------



## Smimms

Yay for a little boy Clarkeyness!! I'm sure your lo will be just fine!

Pregpilot: Congrats on the wedding! I don't know how you manage to do so much.

I have been stalking to hear all of the beautiful news. Today I get my gender confirmation scan. Hubby is still stuck on boy and hanging on to the 20% chance that it is. I'm happy either way. 

Glad everything looks good Mrschezek and the doc reassured you the calcium wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## MrsChezek

*Smimms*! Hi :hi: So good to see you :hugs:
Let us know the result of your scan!!!!!


----------



## preg_pilot

Smimms said:


> Yay for a little boy Clarkeyness!! I'm sure your lo will be just fine!
> 
> Pregpilot: Congrats on the wedding! I don't know how you manage to do so much.
> 
> I have been stalking to hear all of the beautiful news. Today I get my gender confirmation scan. Hubby is still stuck on boy and hanging on to the 20% chance that it is. I'm happy either way.
> 
> Glad everything looks good Mrschezek and the doc reassured you the calcium wouldn't be an issue.

Hehe, I don´t know myself honestly. Though the wedding is so small, and taken care of by our mothers entirely.
All we have to do is show up.
We´re both non-religious, so we´re not making a big fuss out of this.
Little one is kicking up a fuss though. He´s moving so much these days, it feels like he´s making the most of whatever time he has left before it gets really cramped in there ;)

I´ve completed my first week of prenatal-swim-yoga classes.
A bit slow for my taste. I guess I´m still in too good of a shape to really enjoy them. I don´t even get to strain my muscles a little bit before we start the relaxation routine. I´m going to go to the next classes though, since I´ve already paid for the next couple of weeks.

I´m going to walk over to the local gym tomorrow and see how much a month there would cost. I would like to go out for walks, but the ground is too slippery for me to risk it at 7 months pregnant. 
I´ve already fallen once, and got lucky. Only fell directly onto my bum, and hit my elbow on the staircase...


----------



## sam79

Wow so much has happened here recently!!

Clarkey - Congrats on finding out that you are team :blue: That's wonderful news!

Preg_Pilot - Congratulations on your upcoming wedding! I don't know how you are managing it all, pregnancy, moving and a wedding, wow!! Looking forward to seeing your pictures from the scan the other day. I've been doing prenatal yoga too and my yoga instructor also includes some active birth yoga in the class which I really enjoy. 

Smimms - good luck with your gender scan today. You will have to let us know how it goes.

MrsChezek - Congrats on being 26 wks and almost in the 3rd tri. 2nd tri felt like it took forever for me but 3rd tri feels like it is going rather quickly. Good luck with your scan. Hope you get confirmation that it's a little girl.

sasha - Lovely names that you have chosen. My dh and I have a short list but can't seem to make a final decision.

AFM All is going well. I Had my 32 wk OB appointment on Monday and bub's head is down, which is good. My LO seems to moving constantly which is reassuring that everything is alright. My dh loves that he can both see and feel our LO moving around in there. I think I've dropped, but I'm not sure how obvious it when you drop.


----------



## MrsChezek

What does it mean "to drop"? It never ceases to amaze me how much I don't know about pregnancy :dohh: and I am glad to be here and learn about it all on these threads!!!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Thanks everyone!! We are so excited!!

Chezek- Yah for scan Friday and 26 weeks. Wow thats crazy. I cant believe I am almost 19 weeks but i am looking forward to getting into the 3rd tri as well!:happydance: "Drop" means your belly might have moved from a more perky to a lower "hanging" position which usually means baby is getting ready for delivery. Doesnt mean the baby will come right away, maybe in a few weeks.

Simms- Good luck with ur scan. Sooo, what is the final gender answer?

Sam-your LO is just getting ready into position. So exciting to actually see the movement. Im looking forward to that :)

So last night i had sharp nerve pains in my right leg and couldnt sleep. i know the baby is more on that side so he must be pushing on a nerve. On another note, we bought a crib and dresser last night!! :) Well my mom bought us the crib as a gift but it will take 8-10 weeks for delivery so it will come just in time to set up the nursery!! :happydance:


----------



## Smimms

when a baby drops it is getting into position for birth. some babies drop right before labor ( a day or two) some may drop a week or two before. It's a good sign that labor is to come shortly.

:pink:


----------



## sam79

My LO's position has definitely changed as I can feel it moving further down and I look more pointy these days rather then rounded. I hope I still have six weeks or so before he/she decides to come though!


----------



## Clarkeyness

So Simms you are team pink for sure now????


----------



## Smimms

100% team pink! She was very cooperative lol.


----------



## sam79

Smimms - Congrats on finding out the you are team :pink:


----------



## ZeeZ

Simms congrats on team pink!

Mrschezek and Sasha how did your scans go?

We told friends and close family this weekend. It was so great. Tomorrow I need to tell my boss and one more close friend at work before they hear from any where else.


----------



## sasha0430

Zeez...scan has gone well..I got to se my LO...they measured its head and it measures right on time...which is a good thing...first time I have gone my placenta was covering birth canal and it has moved up little two weeks later... I go where students just practice so they do not tell much and I do not have to pay...I just like going because I get to see our LO and they give me a u/s pic...I have another one in two weeks...I will ask them if they would just maybe peak and see if we are team pink or blue...either way we would be happy just would like to know...I have a scan on Jan 14 where I should find out what the sex of the baby is since it is level II u/s...How are you doing?

Clarkey...congrats on team blue...did your placenta move or are you still on bed rest?

Simms congrats on team pink...

How is everyone else doing? Hope all of you are having good weekend..


----------



## MrsChezek

Hello :hi:

Sorry I went MIA but my computer freaked out on me - not sure what caused it yet but I had a lot of client work I had to get done since Friday so I stuck to that and avoided using it for anything else. We had the gender confirmation scan on Friday and we are indeed having a girl! :yipee: (see photo below) DH is SO excited and I'm just happy to know for sure :happydance: The appointment was awesome cause the monographer really took the time to let us watch Bean hang out and showed us all her little parts and took some great photos. I shared a video of her playing with her feet on my journal page if any of you are interested :thumbup:

*sam* - can't believe you're at 32 weeks! I'm glad boob is head down and ready to go :baby: My LO was head down too on Fridaywonder if she's planning to stay that way moving forward :shrug: My belly definitely has gone from being up high to down low and I can feel LO down in my very low abs - could I have dropped at this point too? I hope she's not prepping to get out!!!!

*Clarkey* - my LO is on my left side and I haven't been able to sleep for 4 nights now as she seems to be pressing on some nerve too - it hurts! So I literally can feel your pain!! :dohh: But how exciting about your crib! We still haven't picked one outdefinitely on the to do list for this coming week. Which one did you get?

*Zeez* - how exciting that you finally got to share the news! :happydance: Such a wonderful feeling, isn't it? :hugs:

*sasha* - I can't resist from saying this: but as awesome as it is to see your LO, too many ultrasounds aren't good for your LO. They are safe when used in moderation but they don't know what excessive use of ultrasound can lead to. Sorry, but I had to get it out or I'd feel super guilty. On the other hand, glad everything looked great and your placenta has moved! :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







26wk_girlParts.jpg
File size: 110.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sam79

MrsChezek - Glad that you got confirmation that it's a girl at your scan. I just looked at your video of your lo playing with her feet. I can't believe how clear it is! Amazing and so exciting to see. Even if our bellies have dropped I'm quite sure that our lo's won't be making an appearance anytime soon. Are you feeling your lo's hiccups more these days as she is head down? I know I am, and it is a weird feeling having the hiccups down there.


----------



## preg_pilot

Hey guys.
Congrats on all of your scans :)

I finally got OH to copy those pictures for me, and here we are. 
I picked out my favorite 5 pics for you to share with me :)


----------



## MrsChezek

*Pilot*! I love them :kiss: SUCH a little cutie you got there!!!! :happydance:

*Sam* - I haven't felt hiccups yet I don't think :nope: Sometimes it seems like she kicks me every 2-3 seconds, 5-6 times in a row so maybe that's it? :shrug: They're like little tap kicks...


----------



## Clarkeyness

Simms- yeah!! congrats on team pink!! We need some more team blue :blue: on here! lol. 

Zee- Exciting you told your family about LO!!:happydance:

Sasha- Happy your LO is doing well! I see my OB tomorrow and she will tell me about my placenta then and discuss back to work details. Hope all goes well!

Chezek- YEAH 100% girl:happydance: And dont worry about baby into position or "dropped". Doesnt mean baby will be coming anytime soon!:hugs: We bought our crib at Babies r us- Hamilton crib. It converts to a bed after but we might keep it as a crib for the next one and convert it after our second baby. Geez already thinking about the second one..lol. but we dont want to wait too long!

Pilot- Oh wow those pics are so clear of your LO face! Your baby is so sweet. I love it. i hope our pics will look that clear. We still have to book our appt but wont be until the end of January.


----------



## Joey1979

Hi Ladies - have been trying to catch up with everything on here as haven't been on for a while! Love all the scan pics - *pregpilot* great 3d pics!! We had another scan a couple of weeks ago but didn't get very good pics as baby was moving around so much!!! Scan was just to check blood flow as high risk pre eclampsia - everything was fine with it but they did find some protein in my urine! Just need to make sure my BP stays down!!

Had a crazy couple of weeks - went to London with DH for a couple of days and it wiped me out! :sleep: Ended up full of cold!! Also having the house decorated so trying to live out of two rooms with the cats!!! Will be glad when it's done!! 

Think we have decided on a name though - Isabelle Rose and she will be Izzy for short. What do you think? We now can't decide how to spell it :wacko:
Also like Francesca but DH isn't too keen!!

xxxx


----------



## ZeeZ

Sasha - great news about the placenta.

Pilot and mrschezek - great pic. Both of them are so cute!

Clarky - know what you mean, we were thinking of number 2 while still ttc. 

Joey - that's a lovely name. Hope that the Bp stays down, sure everything will be fine.

Afm - my scan today had to be rescheduled to Saturday because my doctor had to go to a delivery. Still it's not long till then. I'm still getting used to everyone knowing. My brother is so protective of the little one already and my mother is shopping up a storm.


----------



## MrsChezek

*Joey* - glad things are looking good for you pre eclampsia wise! Love the name too&#8230;Izzy is super cute for a nickname! :thumbup:

*Zeez* - good luck at your scan on Saturday! Let us know how it goes :flower:

AFM, 27 weeks today. Crazy how quickly the second tri flew by! I took some pics this morning so I'll post a new progression shot on my journal probably tomorrow. Otherwise, nothing new&#8230;trying to manage constipation and the back pain. Staying afloat so far but it's definitely hard! Trying to increase my liquids but that seems hard in the winter for me&#8230;I'm just not as thirsty :nope: Any suggestions?


----------



## ZeeZ

Mrschezek - you already had a healthy diet to start so might be doing this already but most fruit and veg will help for constipation. I found fruit like watermelon, citrus and grapes extra good for hydration. Soup is an excellent way to add liquid and veg and is lovely in winter.

And don't wait till you're thirsty to drink water. Set an alarm to go off a few times a day to remind yourself to have a glass.

If you like herbal teas make them part of your routine. I drink chamomile tea at night to help me sleep but Warning - drinking anything before bed means waking up to go to pee an extra time.


----------



## ZeeZ

Had my 12 week NT scan today. No good pics as baby was at an awkward angle and refused to move despite all of docs attempts to wake him / her.

Still it was a good appointment - NT measured 1.1mm and there was a nasal bone present so looking good. Waiting for bloods for actual risk profile.

Heartbeat is still good, placenta is in a good position and baby's size is exactly right for when I think I O'd so good news all around. 

DH got to see the baby's spine and fingers so i think it makes it much more real that it's a little person already.

Hope everyone else is also having a great weekend.


----------



## MrsChezek

Yay *Zeez*! Glad your NT scan was a good one and everything is looking good!!! Sorry you didn't get any good pics :hugs: I can't get a nice profile of Bean cause she is sitting with her head buried in my left hip so my bones get in the way of getting a good angle on that! :dohh: But hopefully you'll get some good ones on your next scan :happydance: So exciting for your DH to see all that and finally have it all feel real :thumbup:

Thanks for your suggestions on alleviating constipation. I eat fruit before every meal and vegetables with lunch and dinner. I eat a high fiber cereal for breakfast that is high in soluble and not just insoluble fiber. I have been eating a lot of clementine oranges but went out and bought some kiwis after reading your post. I'm not big on watermelon but I also bought some grapes. I love soup but DH won't cook it and I've just been too tired!!! But you're right, I should make more soups. I'll ask my mom to make one today as she is visiting with my dad. Also, I drink 9-10 cups of water/herbal tea and 3 cups of milk a day so I sure hope it's not dehydration!!!!! I think my body is just slooooooooowed downit has to be the darn hormones cause if I eat more fruit and veg I'll have NO room for protein at this point :dohh: THANK YOU for your suggestions though - let's see if the citrus helps things at all :flower:

As for me, I'm not sleeping much since about Monday so I'm TIRED. Just can't get comfortable and seems that as soon as I do, I have to get up and pee :dohh: My back keeps spasming so I think Bobo Bean had a growth spurt and my body is trying to adjust to her new weight. At least I hope that's the case and it's only temporary!!! I'm exhausted. I took a new belly pic on Thursday (see below) and the whole updated progression is on my journal as always. 

Hope everyone is well!!!! xx
 



Attached Files:







belly_bw-4771.jpg
File size: 101.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Clarkeyness

Mrs chezek- So sorry for your constipation. i totally understand your pain. With pregnancy your hormones do slow your bowels down as everything is relaxed. i have been trying to drink more fluids but I also find it difficult. I hope you are able to sleep better after LO growth spurt but she will only get bigger from here:winkwink: I have been using extra pillows...but still finding it harder to sleep as well!:hugs:

I have my followup u/s to check my LO kidneys this Wed. I hope all is ok. He has been moving like crazy..I even can see the little kicks now, still little hard though. Hope everyone is doing well!!:hugs:

Here are my 12 week, 15 week, and 20 week belly pics!!
 



Attached Files:







12 week belly.jpeg
File size: 4.5 KB
Views: 0









15 weeks.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 0









20 weeks.jpg
File size: 6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MrsChezek

Such a perfect little bump *Clarkey*! :happydance:

Good luck on Wednesday :hugs:


----------



## Joey1979

Hello lovely ladies!

Loving the bump pics - i will have to take some. I took some a couple of weeks ago but there weren't great! DH is not much of a photographer!! I will try and take some tomorrow before i go out. It is my birthday tomorrow and i just keep think this is the last birthday I will have before i am a mummy!!! I really can't believe i have only 15 weeks to go! I have been trying to work out mat leave but it gets quite complicated - but only have 10 weeks left at work after xmas!!!!! 
She is moving loads now - and I love it, I thought it would be really weird but it makes me feel reassured that she is well. 
The nursary is coming on well - I will post some pics once we have the furniture in place. Going to buy a glider chair on sunday and maybe look at a few other bits. There is just so much to get and so much choice it is difficult to know where to start!

Hope you all have a good week xxxx


----------



## poppy13

So its gone a bit quiet on here...how is everyone? I have my scan first thing tomorrow morning & we're going to find out what Munchkin is. I'm counting down the hours!

Anything new with you ladies? I'm 20weeks1day today & feeling fat today :-\


----------



## MrsChezek

Happy belated birthday *Joey*!!!! :cake: 
Did you get to take any pics? Would love to see how your belly is progressing :flower: I look forward to your nursery pics. I can't wait to get started on ours!!!!

*poppy* - can't believe you're at 20 weeks already!!!! :happydance: Looking forward to your team announcement. Any guesses as to what you're having? I had a 'fat day' today too! Went to the gym and just felt like an elephant around everyone else who was running around and exercising as I was sluggishly moving from machine to machine. :dohh: Whenever I feel that way I put my hand on my tummy and feel for some kicks and think how lucky I am to be growing a beautiful baby girl and it makes me feel better :kiss: At least for those few minutes :winkwink:

*IT IS QUIET* around here :nope: Where is everyone? Busy with the holidays I suppose&#8230;I haven't bought ONE xmas present yet! I am SO screwed! Need to get to the stores pronto. And our tree is half covered in lights and that's it. My mom is coming by tomorrow to help me finish decorating it. I just have NO energy. It's terrible cause xmas is my favorite time of year!!!! And normally I'm all about decorating, baking, singing carols and so on. This year, it's like I'm stuck in a sink hole and it's all passing me by and I'm too tired to try to keep up :dohh:

Hope everyone is well though! Miss you ladies :hug:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Poppy- I see you are :blue: yeah!! welcome to my club :happydance:

Chezek- It is quiet on here. I have been busy with xmas and trying to organize the "junk" in the room which will eventually become our little boys room. I didnt realize how much stuff I had stuffed in the closet and drawers :blush: hubby calls me a closet hoarder..:haha: 

I know how hard it is to get this xmas stuff done with no energy... just get a bunch of gift cards, Im sure everyone will understand. My mom decorated my tree on Monday as well :)

AFM, Im sick with a head cold, not fun. I can't sleep either :( I had my u/s yesterday and no more hemorrhage!!:happydance: But LO kidneys are still mildly larger then normal. I have to wait for them to call with a follow up. The kidneys may resolve on their own I hope before birth. My cervix is also soft but closed so I started on supps to prevent braxton hicks. On a better note, LO has been a little kick boxer...very reassuring!!


----------



## poppy13

I'm team blue. Our little boy is just beautiful :)


----------



## sasha0430

We have found out Friday that we are going to be team :blue:..I got to see him do all kind of flipsI think he was doing Zumba :p...then when she was on his face I got to see him yawn...so cute and amazing...hope everyone is having a good weekend...


----------



## MrsChezek

*clarkey* - YAY for no more hemorrhage!!! I'll keep everything crossed for your LO's kidneys though :hugs:

*poppy* & *sash* - woo hoo for team :blue:!!!! We need more blue around here :happydance: Congrats to both of you!


AFM, I continue to be just flat our tired :nope: SO much to do still this and next week but it's all exciting stuff so at least that is getting me through. I'm trying to put together our baby registry as I finally ordered my shower invites (for my mom who is hosting) and she'll be sending them out soon so I want to make sure people have a list when they go looking! There's so much stuff so it's overwhelming...we got most of our big items sorted out but now it's time to fill it out with the smaller stuff that guests can get for us...any cool ideas for stuff on your lists???? :flower:


----------



## sam79

Congrats Poppy & Sasha on finding out that you are both team blue! It is so amazing to see your lo in the scans.

Clarkey - I hope you you get good news in regards to your lo's kidneys.

Chezek - I asked for more necessities at my baby shower (ie. diapers, wipes, body wash, muslin wraps, face clothes, books etc.) However, I did get a sleeping bag, diaper bag and a collapsable baby bath which will be extremely useful.

Pilot - Only 5 weeks too go if our lo's decide to come on time! woohoo! Can't wait to meet him/her!


----------



## preg_pilot

sam79 said:


> Congrats Poppy & Sasha on finding out that you are both team blue! It is so amazing to see your lo in the scans.
> 
> Clarkey - I hope you you get good news in regards to your lo's kidneys.
> 
> Chezek - I asked for more necessities at my baby shower (ie. diapers, wipes, body wash, muslin wraps, face clothes, books etc.) However, I did get a sleeping bag, diaper bag and a collapsable baby bath which will be extremely useful.
> 
> Pilot - Only 5 weeks too go if our lo's decide to come on time! woohoo! Can't wait to meet him/her!

Idk, I have a feeling mine is going to get here a bit sooner (as in 3.5 weeks now).
I have a bet going on with OH. I claim LO is going to be here on the 13th, he says 14th.
I think almost all the days in January have been ordered by my and OH's family.
I guess I have to start thinking about getting some cosmetic stuff for the baby, huh? I haven´t even bought the diapers yet. I´m going to go with the cotton ones, held in place by wool stretch diaper pants. (I´m not a big fan of disposable diapers, but mostly it´s because I´m cheap, and think they´re way too expensive) ;)


----------



## Clarkeyness

Hey everyone!! Sorry Ive been MIA, a lot going on the past week. I was admitted to the L&D ward twice with severe right stomach pain and uterus tightening. So scary as i didnt know what labour pains felt like and I was just over 21 weeks. They thought I might of had appendicitis but looks like I tore my right round ligament and I also have an irritable uterus. So painful as uterus is still stretching and baby is moving a lot (which Im not complaining about). 

I just cant do anything now, get up to the bathroom then back on the couch. Hubby has been really helpful. Sucks that its over the holidays but at least I got my Christmas shopping done early. The Dr said it should get better in 2 weeks but its been a week and not much improvement. This little boy is causing me so much trouble already:winkwink: 

His little kidneys have improved so as long as he is ok then I am happy!

Hope everyone is doing well and ready for the holidays! :hugs:


----------



## preg_pilot

Clarkeyness said:


> Hey everyone!! Sorry Ive been MIA, a lot going on the past week. I was admitted to the L&D ward twice with severe right stomach pain and uterus tightening. So scary as i didnt know what labour pains felt like and I was just over 21 weeks. They thought I might of had appendicitis but looks like I tore my right round ligament and I also have an irritable uterus. So painful as uterus is still stretching and baby is moving a lot (which Im not complaining about).
> 
> I just cant do anything now, get up to the bathroom then back on the couch. Hubby has been really helpful. Sucks that its over the holidays but at least I got my Christmas shopping done early. The Dr said it should get better in 2 weeks but its been a week and not much improvement. This little boy is causing me so much trouble already:winkwink:
> 
> His little kidneys have improved so as long as he is ok then I am happy!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and ready for the holidays! :hugs:

Wow, :hugs: to you.
I hope everything gets better for you during the holidays.
I get a lot of Braxton Hicks myself these days (especially today). Is that what you had when your uterus tightened?
Nice to hear about LO´s kidneys :)

Little one is head down again... I´m meeting the midwife again on the 27th, and then she can tell me if he is indeed preparing for birth or not.
He was head down during the last appointment on the 18th, but he popped back up the day after, with a huge "galump" movement.


----------



## sam79

Merry Christmas ladies! Hope you all had a lovely day with family and friends! :xmas9:

Pilot - I hope that you lo's head is down. Fx'd that both of us go early rather then overdue!

Clarkey - It certainly sounds like you've had a bit of a rough time lately. Glad to hear that things are looking good with your lo's kidney's though.


----------



## preg_pilot

sam79 said:


> Merry Christmas ladies! Hope you all had a lovely day with family and friends! :xmas9:
> 
> Pilot - I hope that you lo's head is down. Fx'd that both of us go early rather then overdue!
> 
> Clarkey - It certainly sounds like you've had a bit of a rough time lately. Glad to hear that things are looking good with your lo's kidney's though.

Heyhey, happy holidays everyone :)
I think LO has his head down again. He´s kicking a lot up against the center of my ribs these days, and my crotch feels like someones kicked it again (same feeling as when he turned his head down last time).
This is a strong one :)
Lots of braxton hicks contractions these days. About 10-30 per day. Usually get better when I take a bath.
I´m constantly tired these days, and don´t sleep well at all. Everyone I talk to, says that´s to be expected, and it probably means that birth is not that far away.


----------



## Clarkeyness

Hope everyone had an amazing Christmas or holiday!!:hugs:

I have been feeling a little better over the last couple days. I hope the ligament strain is healing and I can start to do a little more. Im definitely not going to over do it though.

Pilot- The dr said it was too early for braxton hicks and i had an irritable uterus which is apparently different...but I know a lot of people that have had braxton hicks contractions early in their pregnancy. Its not as bad now but I think I was dehydrated which could cause them. 

Thats great your LO is head down..not too long now, I cant believe it is almost time for you!!:happydance: Do you have everything ready??


----------



## preg_pilot

Clarkeyness said:


> Hope everyone had an amazing Christmas or holiday!!:hugs:
> 
> I have been feeling a little better over the last couple days. I hope the ligament strain is healing and I can start to do a little more. Im definitely not going to over do it though.
> 
> Pilot- The dr said it was too early for braxton hicks and i had an irritable uterus which is apparently different...but I know a lot of people that have had braxton hicks contractions early in their pregnancy. Its not as bad now but I think I was dehydrated which could cause them.
> 
> Thats great your LO is head down..not too long now, I cant believe it is almost time for you!!:happydance: Do you have everything ready??

Just about - I just need to buy a few cotton diapers (I´m going organic... :thumbup: ), and some baby cosmetics, like cream for sore skin and such.
I have most of the other stuff from my elder siblings already. (crib, bed, changing table, clothes...)
I started feeling braxton´s from week 25, usually just 2-3 per day, but they´ve been increasing in frequency and strength in the last couple of weeks.
Just this night, I had 1 about every hour through the night, strong enough to wake me up.

I hope your strain heals fast :) :hugs:


----------



## Joey1979

Merry Christmas and happy new year to everyone!!!! What an exciting year ahead for us all xxxx


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi ladies!

Just popping by for a quick hello. Hope everyone had a great holiday!

I'm unfortunately sick. I finally went in to see my doctor this morning and he heard some rustling in my lungs which is a first sign of bronchitis so I've been put on antibiotics :cry: I'm so sad as I hate taking such things while pregnant but I know it's what is best in the long run. This "cold" started on Saturday and just seems to be getting worse and worse so something had to be done. I just hope that there truly won't be any side effects or it will kill me to know I've hurt my bean somehow. I also saw a new chiropractor today that my doc recommended as my hip pain is pretty much awful right now and that combined with the restless legs and the congestion and coughing is keeping me up all night. Probably the main reason I'm not getting any better!

Hope everyone is having a good week! I'll try to come by more often now that I'm feeling slightly better and catch up with you all.
:hug:


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Just popping by for a quick hello. Hope everyone had a great holiday!
> 
> I'm unfortunately sick. I finally went in to see my doctor this morning and he heard some rustling in my lungs which is a first sign of bronchitis so I've been put on antibiotics :cry: I'm so sad as I hate taking such things while pregnant but I know it's what is best in the long run. This "cold" started on Saturday and just seems to be getting worse and worse so something had to be done. I just hope that there truly won't be any side effects or it will kill me to know I've hurt my bean somehow. I also saw a new chiropractor today that my doc recommended as my hip pain is pretty much awful right now and that combined with the restless legs and the congestion and coughing is keeping me up all night. Probably the main reason I'm not getting any better!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week! I'll try to come by more often now that I'm feeling slightly better and catch up with you all.
> :hug:

:hugs:
I hope your lung trouble goes away soon. Shoo! Shoo!


----------



## sasha0430

MrsChezek hope you start to feel better soon

Clarkeynesssorry to hear you are having hard time but I love your positive spiritso glad LO kidneys got better

Several more weeks and few of you are going to be holding your babies...cannot wait to hear stories and see pictures...

Not much is going on hereI have been fighting some kind of chest-coldI was also put on antibiotics as I was having hard time breathing and my head is all stopped upand what is worse when I cough and sneeze it seems like I always pee just a little:blush:

Hope all of you had Great Holidays and wanted to wish you all a Happy New Year.


----------



## preg_pilot

Hey.
Just wanted to let you guys know, that LO might make his appearance pretty soon.
Lots of practice contractions, and midwife is bringing the birthing pool by on Thursday, as little one seems to be getting ready. (getting lower in my pelvis and squirming to get his head stable down there).

I´ll keep updating :happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

*pilot* - how exciting!!!! :happydance: I hope you got all those baby necessities you mentioned not having yet a week ago! :thumbup: Diapers will be pretty handy! We've decided to do cloth diapers to begin with ourselves. I've read so much about it all and how much (pardon my french) crap is in the diapers and the nice ones without all the chemicals cost SO much!!! Not to mention how much trash they all produce, so we want to give cloth a go. If we absolutely hate it, then we'll reconsider. So time will tell :flower: I felt my first BH contractions around week 22 I thinkit was due to dehydration! I've been religious about drinking water since so I haven't had as many. But I bet that number will go up in the next few weeks as my time nears!!!

*Clarkey* - take it easy young lady!!! What are you doing to be tearing ligaments and irritating your poor little uterus. Make sure to take time off each day to relax "hugs: Great news on the kidneys improving though! Yay :happydance:

AFM, feeling much better today. Day 4 of antibiotics taken and I guess it's working :thumbup: I have much more energy and have been sleeping much better the last two nights which I think is helping tons as well. LO has been moving tons and EACH move feels so stronglike she's wrestling with the umbilical cord or something! I'm happy to feel her but man sometimes it all makes me feel almost sea sick :wacko:

I can't wait to meet your little one *pilot*! DO keep us posted :wohoo:


----------



## Clarkeyness

pilot- WOW!! thats so exciting:hugs: Cant wait to hear about the experience and the home birth:happydance:

Mrs Chezek- I actually have been taking it easy as Im still off work. It was weird, i was just sitting and the horrible pain came on so fast that I didn't know what to think. It is actually a lot better now, it could have been that the baby pushed on my uterus as he is all curled up comfortably on my right side. I am also trying to drink a lot more as these contractions were scary. They still happen but not as often. 

I hope you are feeling better :hugs: I also have had a cold for three weeks now and debating whether to see the dr. It is improving but just taking forever.

Funny that they actually play with their umbilical cord, isnt it. I guess there is not much to play with in there:haha:so cute. 

Sasha- also hope you are feeling better:hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well, havent heard from many of you girls in a while! Have a happy and healthy New Years as 2013 is going to be an exciting one!!:hugs:


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek - I have almost everything we need ready to go.
Mom asked me not to buy any more stuff, as there wouldn´t be anything left for her and others to give us when LO arrives... :winkwink:

About the cloth diapers - I´m just too cheap to want to buy disposable diapers, plus a lot of infants get irritated skin using those for too long. Not to mention that some parents actually try to use each one for a while longer because of the high prices, resulting in red blotches and a crying baby. If I absolutely had to, I would of course use disposable diapers, and never ever try to make it last a little bit longer, just to save some pennies...

BH started pretty early for me too. I think about week 25.
From the 23rd of December I´ve been getting more and more of them each day. On the 29th (3am to 3pm), I seriously considered calling the midwife about the frequency of them, but they were never really regular, and I had an appointment with her on the 29th at 11am, so I decided to wait. (just contractions, and not the "wave-like" form they´re supposed to assume when labour really is approaching.
She, like me, wasn´t worried at all.
I´m getting the birthing tub on Thursday though, just in case.

BH took a short break after 3pm on the 29th, but started again last night, and have been frequent but irregular since then.
They also seem to become more intense when I move around, doing stuff.
So, I figure, if I´m going to have a baby in 2013 and not 2012, I´m not going to do much of anything before 9pm tonight (so that he will at least arrive after midnight, instead of before if things get started ... :dohh: )

Good to hear that the antibiotics are working :hugs:
I hear ya on the strong movements. Sometimes I´m sure this little one will be a boxer at birth, I wince and cry out involuntarily sometimes. 

Clarkeyness - Actually feeling quite confident about this home birth experience. I feel calmer than I have in years and years. :cloud9:

I hope all of you have a wonderful new years eve :)
We only have two "cakes" to blow up this year, as it´s usually me that´s hunkered over the fire setting all the fireworks off.
As I can´t even bend down properly anymore, OH is going to have to do all the work this year, and he´s not the firework enthusiast I am..


----------



## sam79

Hope everyone had a good New Year's even if it was low key this year. I know ours was.

sasha - hope you're feeling better.

MrsChezek - Glad to hear that the antibiotics are working and your feeling better.

Preg_pilot - It's reassuring to know that someone else is getting heaps of fetal movement (as I was worried that maybe there could be too much movement). I think my LO is also trying to get ready as I'm getting more and more pain in my cervix area and my inner thighs which causes me to also wince at times. I'm seeing my OB tomorrow so I guess I'll wait and see what he says, but I'm really hoping that LO decides to stay in there for another week or two.


----------



## sasha0430

I am 19 weeks today :happydance:...now I just wanted to ask when did you all start feeling baby move and kick...I have not felt anything yetor maybe I did but I did not know that I did...just would like some input...


----------



## preg_pilot

sam79 said:


> Hope everyone had a good New Year's even if it was low key this year. I know ours was.
> 
> sasha - hope you're feeling better.
> 
> MrsChezek - Glad to hear that the antibiotics are working and your feeling better.
> 
> Preg_pilot - It's reassuring to know that someone else is getting heaps of fetal movement (as I was worried that maybe there could be too much movement). I think my LO is also trying to get ready as I'm getting more and more pain in my cervix area and my inner thighs which causes me to also wince at times. I'm seeing my OB tomorrow so I guess I'll wait and see what he says, but I'm really hoping that LO decides to stay in there for another week or two.

Hehe, yea. I don´t really care when LO arrives from now on. I was a little stressed that he might decide to shop up before the new years (didn´t really want a december baby), but now I don´t really care. He can take his sweet time, or he can come today. :baby:
I hear ya on the pain in the cervix and inner thighs. Sometimes I have real trouble trying to keep my legs close together, so painful. Like trying to walk with a large ball between your legs.
I have the genuine "pregnancy waddle" now. I actually went for a 30 minute walk this morning, which felt amazing, but also means I can hardly stand upright now.
I´m gathering energy and courage to stand up and load the washer... not being very successful I´m afraid ;)



sasha0430 said:


> I am 19 weeks today :happydance:...now I just wanted to ask when did you all start feeling baby move and kick...I have not felt anything yetor maybe I did but I did not know that I did...just would like some input...

I started feeling movements (bubbles) from week 14, but everybody tells me that´s unusually early for a first pregnancy. Most women don´t feel anything before week 20-25 during first pregnancies...
Midwife explained that it was probably because my placenta is posterior, meaning it´s behind the baby, therefore pressing him towards my belly.


AFM
Still just waiting for LO´s arrival, he keeps alternating between positions these days. He stays mostly head down, but flip-flops sometimes and goes oblique or even sideways.


----------



## MrsChezek

*Clarkey* - I'm so sorry you are having such a hard time even though you're taking it easy! You're probably right, these little wigglers of ours can be pretty pushy so I bet yours pushed your uterus around too much :dohh: Hope you feel better soon :hugs: If your cold moves into your lungs at all, do contact your doctor as you do not want to risk pneumonia - that's why I got put on antibiotics to get rid of the muck in my lungs before things got bad.

*pilot* - my BH are getting stronger and I'm getting at least one a day now&#8230;considering how much I'm drinking (10-13 cups of water a day), I'm going to say it's not due to dehydration!!! SO perhaps things are going into practice mode for me too. Can't believe I'm due in NINE weeks!!! I'm sooo not ready&#8230;need to get on things. I'm planning to order all my diapers this week so I get them early and can wash everything several times and do some dry runs of trying to put things together - I really have no clue :haha:

*sam* - do let us know what your OB says! I can't believe you're so close as well :happydance: Can't wait to meet your LO :hugs: We had a very low key NYE as well&#8230;just too tired! I barely made it until midnight :winkwink:

*sasha* - congrats! I didn't start feeling movement until week 22 or so&#8230;I forget now (I'd have to read through my journal which you're more than welcome to!). It's definitely something that takes longer when you have an anterior placenta, which I do. Plus, with a first pregnancy, you don't even know what to look for so you won't know you feel them really until they are much stronger.


AFM, trying to finalize our registry and to order some basic stuff so we have the bare necessities in case LO arrives early. So swaddle cloths, sleep sacks, diapers, some outfits, etc. The stroller and car seat we hope to have ordered by our parents by end of this week - we're just trying to make our final decision on which ones to get and make sure they fit together. Exciting! :yippee:


----------



## sam79

I went and saw my OB today and he said that although my bub hasn't engaged yet I'm feeling the pressure of his/her head on my cervix whenever I move around. He said that the head alone probably weighs about 1kg so that's a lot of weight pushing down on the cervix. He also said that as long as I have 10 movements within a 12 hour period anything more is a bonus and not something to worry about.


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> *pilot* - my BH are getting stronger and I'm getting at least one a day nowconsidering how much I'm drinking (10-13 cups of water a day), I'm going to say it's not due to dehydration!!! SO perhaps things are going into practice mode for me too. Can't believe I'm due in NINE weeks!!! I'm sooo not readyneed to get on things. I'm planning to order all my diapers this week so I get them early and can wash everything several times and do some dry runs of trying to put things together - I really have no clue :haha:
> 
> AFM, trying to finalize our registry and to order some basic stuff so we have the bare necessities in case LO arrives early. So swaddle cloths, sleep sacks, diapers, some outfits, etc. The stroller and car seat we hope to have ordered by our parents by end of this week - we're just trying to make our final decision on which ones to get and make sure they fit together. Exciting! :yippee:

I can´t remember the day where I didn´t get at least one BH per day. Most days I get at least 5-6, but lately they´ve been getting more and more regular. I´d say it averages at around 30 minutes to an hour between on the days where I´m not actually getting more.
Last night I had regular, strong contractions lasting 1-2 minutes each at 3-5 minutes apart from 11:30pm to about 2:00am. I took a bath, and didn´t feel uncomfortable at all. 
As I´m meeting the midwife today anyways, I decided I wouldn´t call until things got really strong or would have lasted for about 3-4 hours...

Yea. I´m not ready with the all the baby stuff myself. Most of it yes.
Mom is bringing the duvet when she comes here to attend the birth, (along with some baby cosmetic stuff), and the rest is just standing by in the baby´s room.
It´s weird to think that most of the stuff in there is totally unfamiliar to me. I´m going to try to spend some time today to acquaint myself with all that stuff. I don´t even know what we own yet. (lots of gifts from my brothers and sister).



sam79 said:


> I went and saw my OB today and he said that although my bub hasn't engaged yet I'm feeling the pressure of his/her head on my cervix whenever I move around. He said that the head alone probably weighs about 1kg so that's a lot of weight pushing down on the cervix. He also said that as long as I have 10 movements within a 12 hour period anything more is a bonus and not something to worry about.

Yea. I feel that weight too, quite pleasant, huh? ;)
I feel a whole lot more than 10 movements within 12 hours... he seems to be dancing around in there sometimes, and gets especially annoyed when I get strong contractions (like yesterday).

AFM
Contractions yesterday from 11:30pm to 2am, then everything calmed down, and I´m still just waiting... :thumbup:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Wow anytime now for Pilot and Sam!! i will be checking on here as much as i can to see if there is any progress!!:happydance:

Mrs chezek- Thats exciting about your car seat and stroller!! We picked ours out last week. We also completed our registry yesterday and my baby shower is planned for Feb 24th...so excited!! My cold is better too now, thanks. I also worried about pneumonia and was watching for symptoms. Hope you are feeling better:hugs:

Sasha- I started to feel actual movements around 17 weeks but everyone is different so not to worry hun. You should be feeling the little one kick real soon:hugs:

AFM i saw the Dr today and she doesnt want me back to work at all now as i am having lots of little contractions during the day. They are not painful or regular but she wants me to take it easy. I will obviously do anything to keep this little one in as long as possible. i am almost 24 weeks which is when the viability of the baby is possible. I definitely do not want this baby anytime soon though. 

We booked our 4D u/s for Jan 26th, i will be 27 weeks then and be able to see our babies features in more detail. :happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

*sam* - my doc said the same thing regarding LO movement! 10 movements is plenty&#8230;I *definitely* make that mark&#8230;before lunch! :happydance: I'm sorry you're in a bit of pain but how exciting huh??? Good luck to you over the next few weeks!!!

*pilot* - I'm starting to regret waiting to have my shower until 2/2&#8230;that's 1 month before my due date! Doesn't sound like a lot of time to get "acquainted" with all the stuff (good word!). I'll have to wash all the clothing and fabric stuff, plus learn to use all the gear!! :dohh: Alas&#8230;maybe people will order stuff and have it delivered to me before my shower&#8230;we got our first gift today - baby monitor set from DH's brother and sister in law&#8230;so I guess we should play around with that! Keep us posted on your contractions and progress!!!!! I'm so excited for you :happydance:

*clarkey* - glad you are feeling better in regards to your cold! And good work on all the preparing. You are 9 weeks ahead of me!!!! Good work :thumbup: I'm sorry you are still struggling with the contractions and stuff&#8230;I will cross everything that your LO stays put for as long as possible&#8230;can't wait to see your 4D pics! :flower:


AFM, I feel like a stuffed turkey. I can't seem to eat anything without feeling crazy full&#8230;I ate one egg for dinner tonight and had to wait half an hour to eat the other two&#8230;then wait another hour to have some soup!!!! It's insane&#8230;and I feel like LO is trying to stretch my uterus out&#8230;like she's pushing with her arms and legs to try to make more room&#8230;do any of you guys feel that way? It's so uncomfortable!


----------



## sasha0430

OHHH Pilot and Sam you are all soooo close...I am getting excited for this thread to have some babies...so exciting...

AFM...had a quad screening done and results were negative...we have our Level II ultrasound on 1-14-13...so excited so that I can see him again...Other then that not much is going on

Hope everyone is having a peaceful and restful weekend


----------



## preg_pilot

Clarkeyness- yep. I officially got the green light from the midwife today to go ahead with the homebirth if things do get started :) (mark is 37 weeks).

I hope your contractions start reducing. :hugs:
4D ultrasounds are amazing :) I hope your LO will be turning the right way for good pictures and videos.

MrsChezek- Yep. I´ve washed most of the stuff now. I just have to knit a couple more wool diapers, and soak them in Lanolin, and wash a couple of loads of baby clothes (the wool and fleece ones).
Other than that, most of the things are in place, and just waiting for LO´s arrival :)
I have the same feeling. Though these days, I seem to have completely stopped getting hungry. I just don´t feel hungry at all these days.
I can eat less than half of what I used to before, and I barely feel hunger at all. I have to keep reminding myself to eat something.
I had a midwife appointment today, and completely forgot to eat today. I ate at 9am, and then realized at 7pm that I was completely famished (when I smelled our chicken broiling away).

I definitely feel the same as you when LO is stretching out in there.
Feels like he´s pushing at the sides of the uterus to make more room. Quite painful sometimes

sasha - good to hear that the results are negative :hugs:

AFM
Still same old same old for me. Just waiting now.
Everything is ready, pool is here, midwife is standing by (should have another hypno-session soon - which will be the last one).
I feel confident about being able to do this at home, and all in all, just not stressed out.
What really helped me calm down, is that I actually managed to go into self hypnosis today. Felt amazing.


----------



## MrsChezek

*sasha* - Me too!! Can't believe our first baby will be born any day now! Feels like just yesterday we started the thread&#8230;time sure does fly :happydance: Glad to hear all your screenings are going well and you get to see your LO again soon. I can't wait to see my baby girl on the 15th!

*pilot* - ooh that's such a great idea to knit the wool diaper covers!!! Do you have a pattern that is good? My godmother knits so I can ask her to make a couple :yipee: They are SO expensive otherwise&#8230;I too forgot to eat today&#8230;I had lunch at 1pm and then some papaya in the afternoon&#8230;a latte at like 5pm and then I realized at 9pm that I never ate dinner! So I had a yogurt when I got home as I don't want to eat too much so I can go to bed soon&#8230;and I only ate it on principle as I really wasn't hungry. :shrug: As long as LO is growing I guess I'm fine!!!!

How are you doing *sam*? Everyone else??? Very quiet on here...


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> *sasha* - Me too!! Can't believe our first baby will be born any day now! Feels like just yesterday we started the threadtime sure does fly :happydance: Glad to hear all your screenings are going well and you get to see your LO again soon. I can't wait to see my baby girl on the 15th!
> 
> *pilot* - ooh that's such a great idea to knit the wool diaper covers!!! Do you have a pattern that is good? My godmother knits so I can ask her to make a couple :yipee: They are SO expensive otherwiseI too forgot to eat todayI had lunch at 1pm and then some papaya in the afternoona latte at like 5pm and then I realized at 9pm that I never ate dinner! So I had a yogurt when I got home as I don't want to eat too much so I can go to bed soonand I only ate it on principle as I really wasn't hungry. :shrug: As long as LO is growing I guess I'm fine!!!!
> 
> How are you doing *sam*? Everyone else??? Very quiet on here...

I just found a standard knitting pattern online. Most of them are pretty good.
I just picked a simple one with a flat stitch.
Start out with 88 stitches, make a 5 row stretch knit, then a hole knit for the string, and 11-12cm of flat knit. Then you just need to cast off for the legs and keep on knitting down through the crotch.
https://redcross.lausn.is/Apps/WebO...ppskriftir_fra_Vestmannaeyjum.pdf?wosid=false
There is a picture at the top, maybe she can make sense from that one?
Otherwise, there are a whole bunch of recipes on a site called www.ravelry.com that are in english :)

I´m going to be careful and eat something every 3 hours at least. I had such a sugar craving yesterday evening, as of course I didn´t have any energy left.


----------



## Joey1979

Hello! Can't believe how close everyone is now!! Haven't posted for a while but have been stalking! Had another consultant appt last Friday for BP and protein check - everything still ok so fingers crossed pre-eclampsia is staying away!!
The nursery is pretty much finished just a couple of things still to get. One of my close friends has organised my baby shower for 16th - we are having afternoon tea at a nice hotel near where I live -I am really looking forward to it!!! Still quite a new thing in the UK!!!

Feeling quite "heavy" now - although people say I am not that big. But I can't imagine how tired a heavy I will feel in 11 weeks!!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Thanks *pilot*! I'll check out rivalry.com :thumbup: Such a great idea!

*joey* - my shower is a tea party as well! But not until 2/2 because the place I wanted it at is undergoing renovations this month :dohh: So hopefully I won't be a plus one by that time...I'll be 35 weeks!!!! I really hope she doesn't arrive that early - that would be crazy. I wouldn't mind if she shows up at 39 weeks though - that's my birthday! Would be an awesome gift :baby:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Mrs chezek- Thanks for crossing everything for me!:hugs: Im feeling good as I am not doing a lot. BH still come a lot but they are irregular. I also dont feel hungry a lot of the time, hubby tries to push food on me as "baby needs to eat":haha: He is so cute when trying to help.

Sasha- Glad ur scans came back negative:happydance:

Pilot- Ya for 37 weeks and ready to go!! Any day now! I will post pics of the 4D u/s for sure. I cant wait to see him again.

Joey- happy your appointment went well. i am also trying to figure out the nursery...trying to find some cute ideas online for wall art.

AFM, just excited to pass the 24 week mark!!


----------



## babysa

Hello again Lovely Ladies....I am absolutely delighted/thrilled/happy etc. to announce that I can once again join this thread because I'm preggers!!!!! :-D I am pretty much bang on 4 weeks as I was due last Friday (4th Jan). I have taken 3 urine tests and went for my blood test at the Doc this morning, still waiting to hear back (tick tock tick tock). I was really starting to lose hope after my miscarriage in July, but what d'ya know. A wonderful blessing has come my way! I am obviously a bit nervous, but trying not to let that ruin the glow of my happiness :-D
I am so happy to be back here as all you wonderful ladies are such great support. You are all much further along now...so exciting!!! I will be back to post details about the blood test soon.
xxx


----------



## preg_pilot

babysa said:


> Hello again Lovely Ladies....I am absolutely delighted/thrilled/happy etc. to announce that I can once again join this thread because I'm preggers!!!!! :-D I am pretty much bang on 4 weeks as I was due last Friday (4th Jan). I have taken 3 urine tests and went for my blood test at the Doc this morning, still waiting to hear back (tick tock tick tock). I was really starting to lose hope after my miscarriage in July, but what d'ya know. A wonderful blessing has come my way! I am obviously a bit nervous, but trying not to let that ruin the glow of my happiness :-D
> I am so happy to be back here as all you wonderful ladies are such great support. You are all much further along now...so exciting!!! I will be back to post details about the blood test soon.
> xxx

Welcome back babysa!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Yay! Congratulations *babysa*!!! Hope this is a very sticky bean :hugs:
Happy and healthy 9 months to you :flower:


----------



## MrsChezek

Just realized I haven't been updating the first post with everyone's gender details and due date changes. Please let me know if I need to update yours!!! Totally fell off my radar :dohh:


----------



## sam79

Congratulations babysa! Such wonderful news! H&H 9 months to you.

MrsChezek - Thanks for asking! I'm doing well apart from the swollen feet, feeling very heavy and the heatwave here at the moment. Getting more and more BH which is to be expected I guess. I've almost finished packing my hospital bag, just in case this lo decides to come early. I've been trying to keep busy this week by going out to lunch/coffee with friends etc. and going to a few movies with my dh.


----------



## sasha0430

:happydance: babysa!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you.

Sam and pilot getting closer and closer!!!

Clarkeyness congrats on hitting 24 weeks 

As for me I am half way there today..20 weeks...:happydance:


----------



## sam79

Congrats sasha on being half way there! :yippee:

I had another appointment with my OB today and apparently my LO's head is almost engaged. Yeah! I also have acupuncture so hopefully that will help baby to makes it way down. I'm so eager to meet my lo, 2 weeks until my due date seems so far away!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Babysa- yeah!! so happy for you hun!:hugs:

sasha- congrats on the 20 weeks mark! Half way there.:happydance:

Sam- any day now...cant wait to see pictures.:happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

*sam* & *pilot* - soooooooo close, super exciting :happydance: Our first thread babies are coming :yipee:

Glad to hear you're both doing and feeling well!

*sasha* - congrats on 20 weeks&#8230;did you already have your anatomy scan? I assume so since you know you're team :blue: Half way there!

*Clarkey* - how are you doing? Eating more or still slow? I seem to be (TMI) pooping more than I am eating!!!! :dohh: I hope LO is getting enough nutrition&#8230;looking forward to that interval growth scan next week - it will put my mind at ease.


We're off to our maternity photo shoot in a few hours&#8230;SO excited for that! Hope the pictures come out good :thumbup: Otherwise, not much to report.
:hug:


----------



## preg_pilot

Nothing much to report.
Have had 2 false starts, first for 2 hours (3-5 minute intervals), and then for 1.5 hours (3-4 minute intervals).
We´re betting on this weekend being the birthday of our baby boy, but of course that´s up to him, isn´t it?
In any case, he´s head down, facing my left side, and kicking around a bit.
He´s getting lower and lower every day, so it shouldn´t be that long now.

:coffee:


----------



## poppy13

preg_pilot said:


> Nothing much to report.
> Have had 2 false starts, first for 2 hours (3-5 minute intervals), and then for 1.5 hours (3-4 minute intervals).
> We´re betting on this weekend being the birthday of our baby boy, but of course that´s up to him, isn´t it?
> In any case, he´s head down, facing my left side, and kicking around a bit.
> He´s getting lower and lower every day, so it shouldn´t be that long now.
> 
> :coffee:

Good luck Pilot! Bet you're excited?

Xx


----------



## MrsChezek

I have this image of you sipping tea and being totally zen *pilot*!!!! I'd be freaking out with excitement :dohh: Good luck and hope it's a quick exit. Can't wait to meet your LO :baby:


----------



## sasha0430

MrsChezek...I have a level II U/S on 14the of January...4 more days :happydance:...I was suppose to find out then but when I had U/S at 16 weeks to check my placenta, which was still partially covering my cervix/birth cannel at that time, lady that was doing u/s has seen boy parts, well I did too...She seemed pretty sure but I guess we will have conformation on Monday...they are also checking all the parts like heart, kidneys, lungs, spine and so onand of course they will check placement of my placenta again and it hopefully has moved


----------



## MrsChezek

*poppy* - I updated the first post with your team :blue: status&#8230;congrats if I haven't said so before. My baby brain is awful these days :dohh:

As I was doing the update, I scanned the list of names and due dates and I'm left wondering what happened to so many of the girls! Anyone hear from *MD1223* or *Breezy81*? They were once so active on here but then suddenly vanished. Did they say they were leaving? I cannot remember :wacko: I hope all is well and that they at least pop by once their LOs are born!

We're currently split into 4 girls, 4 boys and 2 team yellows :happydance: That's assuming your gender doesn't change in 4 days *sasha* :flower: Good luck with your u/s on Monday - let us know how it goes! And hope that placenta moves of course :hugs:


----------



## sam79

pilot - Hope you get to meet your lo soon.

I had an acupuncture appointment today and my acupuncturist said that I was still sitting very high. So I've booked 2 appointment for next week to hopefully help this baby make a faster exit. I'm so ready to meet him/her!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Yay the genders are even...lol. we will see what team yellow turns out to be! 

i havent seen Breezy in forever...I checked her posts and she last posted on BnB in November. i hope all is well with her!

Good luck Sasha and Chezek with ur scans!! Looking forward to my 4D in 2 weeks!

Come on Pilot and Sam, bring on the babies!!! Woohooo!!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Poppy, hope u r well!! Havent seen you in a while. We are due close together with our boys. They may have the same birthday!! yay! xo


----------



## bubbles82

Hey ladies! 

Thought I'd very cautiously have a little peek in here after several pushes now in the TTC thread! Nervous to leave but I feel I'm outstaying my welcome a bit there now.

It's so strange to see so many familiar names from TTC and see how far along your tickers are now! I'm even more behind than I thought! I'm still too scaredy cat to even have a ticker after an early loss last cycle. One step at a time, I've actually got past AF being due, past the date I had the loss last time, and if my calculations are correct I think I'm 5 weeks tomorrow, due September 14th. I actually called my GP this week and yesterday the midwife called and gave me my booking in appointment for 30th Jan, so who knows, maybe a ticker soon!
It still doesn't feel real at all, although I am feeling quite tired, nauseous and slightly crampy at the moment, taking comfort from those little signs that our bean is making itself at home this time!


----------



## poppy13

Clarkeyness said:


> Poppy, hope u r well!! Havent seen you in a while. We are due close together with our boys. They may have the same birthday!! yay! xo

I'm good thanks! I'm starting to enjoy my pregnancy after a rocky start. No sickness at all but severe headaches which had me in hospital for 11 nights in November. I'm much better now that the medication is working. Our gorgeous baby boy is healthy even with all the drugs they gave me. 

I havent posted in ages but check in everyday.

Cant believe some of you are due any day now. Its sooo exciting! Xx


----------



## preg_pilot

poppy13 said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> Nothing much to report.
> Have had 2 false starts, first for 2 hours (3-5 minute intervals), and then for 1.5 hours (3-4 minute intervals).
> We´re betting on this weekend being the birthday of our baby boy, but of course that´s up to him, isn´t it?
> In any case, he´s head down, facing my left side, and kicking around a bit.
> He´s getting lower and lower every day, so it shouldn´t be that long now.
> 
> :coffee:
> 
> Good luck Pilot! Bet you're excited?
> 
> XxClick to expand...

Excited and a bit scared to be honest.
I´ve never had much experience with newborns, but I think we´ll manage. :baby:
He´s popping in and out of my pelvis a bit these days. Might come tomorrow, might even wait for a couple more weeks as far as I know.
I´d be grateful to give birth tonight (tired of being so big and out of breath), but I also appreciate the extra days he´s giving me to finish doing everything that needs doing at home. (washing the last few loads, installing the dishwasher, knitting a few more diaper pants).



MrsChezek said:


> I have this image of you sipping tea and being totally zen *pilot*!!!! I'd be freaking out with excitement :dohh: Good luck and hope it's a quick exit. Can't wait to meet your LO :baby:

Zen is what I´m striving for these days. I´m doing hypno birthing exercises every day now, and meeting the midwife for the 3rd and last hypno appointment this Sunday (if LO hasn´t arrived by then).
Pool is just standing by, and all we need really is for LO to get moving. :happydance:




bubbles82 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Thought I'd very cautiously have a little peek in here after several pushes now in the TTC thread! Nervous to leave but I feel I'm outstaying my welcome a bit there now.
> 
> It's so strange to see so many familiar names from TTC and see how far along your tickers are now! I'm even more behind than I thought! I'm still too scaredy cat to even have a ticker after an early loss last cycle. One step at a time, I've actually got past AF being due, past the date I had the loss last time, and if my calculations are correct I think I'm 5 weeks tomorrow, due September 14th. I actually called my GP this week and yesterday the midwife called and gave me my booking in appointment for 30th Jan, so who knows, maybe a ticker soon!
> It still doesn't feel real at all, although I am feeling quite tired, nauseous and slightly crampy at the moment, taking comfort from those little signs that our bean is making itself at home this time!

Welcome bubbles :hugs:


----------



## ZeeZ

Hi all, sorry I've been MIA for so long, between the holiday season madness and visiting my mother I've just been wiped out.

Pilot and Sam - so excited for you guys.

Bubbles - welcome. I was holding my breathe the first 3 months and it must be so much harder after a loss but the first good sign is that the huge majority of miscarriages happen before the missed period (most woman don't know it happened) and each week that goes by you're just a little safer.

Congrats on all the team blue posts I missed! Guess things are balancing out nicely.

Afm - next scan is 18 feb and we'll be finding the gender then. Feels like forever. I have my doula interview next Monday and looking into childbirth classes. I suddenly don't feel as calm and on top of things as I did in the first trimester. Is it too soon for nesting ?

I'll be catching up on past posts but for now hope everyone is doing great.


----------



## preg_pilot

ZeeZ said:


> Hi all, sorry I've been MIA for so long, between the holiday season madness and visiting my mother I've just been wiped out.
> 
> Pilot and Sam - so excited for you guys.
> 
> Bubbles - welcome. I was holding my breathe the first 3 months and it must be so much harder after a loss but the first good sign is that the huge majority of miscarriages happen before the missed period (most woman don't know it happened) and each week that goes by you're just a little safer.
> 
> Congrats on all the team blue posts I missed! Guess things are balancing out nicely.
> 
> Afm - next scan is 18 feb and we'll be finding the gender then. Feels like forever. I have my doula interview next Monday and looking into childbirth classes. I suddenly don't feel as calm and on top of things as I did in the first trimester. Is it too soon for nesting ?
> 
> I'll be catching up on past posts but for now hope everyone is doing great.

I don´t know if I´m weird that way, but I didn´t really start nesting until 2-3 weeks ago.
Might be, because I didn´t really need to buy anything. Got everything from my brothers and sister. Just recently have I started knitting woolen diaper pants, and buying the cotton diapers to be able to change LO´s diapers.


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi Ladies!

Hope everyone had a great weekend. It went by SO fast for me&#8230;today will be very busy as well which is good cause my scan is tomorrow and I cannot wait! Time will hopefully fly by faster :happydance:

*bubbles* - welcome back! :hi: I'm glad you've made your way here - keep us posted and let us know how the doc appointment goes on the 30th. I don't think I'd survive TTC in the UK as I couldn't wait that long from when I got my BFP until I saw someone! Here in the US, you go in right away so they can confirm your pregnancy via bloodwork. You've been so patient and calm - very admirable!! :hugs:

*poppy* - 11 days in hospital cause of headaches??? :wacko: That must have been terrible :hugs: I'm glad everything is under control now&#8230;

*pilot* - any news?? I've never dealt with a newborn myself nor has my DH so it will be interesting to see how we get by the first few days. I'm sure some kind of instinct will kick in and we'll all be fine! My best friend is considering hypnobirthing for a VBAC&#8230;so let me know how that all pans out for you :thumbup:

*Zeez* - good luck on your doula interview today! We decided to have a close friend be our "doula"&#8230;we get 2 people in the labor and delivery of our baby and we both agreed that our parents are not a good choice&#8230;so we entertained the idea of a doula and I still love that idea&#8230;but I think having someone I know better and longer at this point is a wiser choice for us. You are being good about interviewing nice and early!


Alright, time to get things started for the day&#8230;I've got lots to get done and I've been VERY slow to start today!


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend. It went by SO fast for metoday will be very busy as well which is good cause my scan is tomorrow and I cannot wait! Time will hopefully fly by faster :happydance:
> 
> *bubbles* - welcome back! :hi: I'm glad you've made your way here - keep us posted and let us know how the doc appointment goes on the 30th. I don't think I'd survive TTC in the UK as I couldn't wait that long from when I got my BFP until I saw someone! Here in the US, you go in right away so they can confirm your pregnancy via bloodwork. You've been so patient and calm - very admirable!! :hugs:
> 
> *poppy* - 11 days in hospital cause of headaches??? :wacko: That must have been terrible :hugs: I'm glad everything is under control now
> 
> *pilot* - any news?? I've never dealt with a newborn myself nor has my DH so it will be interesting to see how we get by the first few days. I'm sure some kind of instinct will kick in and we'll all be fine! My best friend is considering hypnobirthing for a VBACso let me know how that all pans out for you :thumbup:
> 
> *Zeez* - good luck on your doula interview today! We decided to have a close friend be our "doula"we get 2 people in the labor and delivery of our baby and we both agreed that our parents are not a good choiceso we entertained the idea of a doula and I still love that ideabut I think having someone I know better and longer at this point is a wiser choice for us. You are being good about interviewing nice and early!
> 
> 
> Alright, time to get things started for the dayI've got lots to get done and I've been VERY slow to start today!

Oh wow, you´re past 32 weeks already :) Congratulations :hugs:

I had a sonar this morning to check the position of the baby, as midwife was only 95% sure which way he was turned yesterday.
He´s got his head down alright, completely stuck down there.
I´ve been having a few mild contractions today.
I just started logging them an hour ago now, and have had 3 contractions so far. First spaced 30 minutes, then 20 minutes.
We´ll see how that goes tonight. In any case, LO is as ready as he´ll ever be.

I´m almost done knitting the smallest type of woolen diaper pants, just half of one to go, and then I need to wash them (5 pieces in total), and soak them in Lanolin to make them waterproof.
Then we´re completely good to go.
The way I figure it, if he arrives before they´re ready, I have some disposable newborn diapers standing by that my friend gave me (who gave birth in October).

I´ll definitely post on here the story about how everything went with the home-hypno-waterbirth :)


----------



## poppy13

MrsChezek said:
 

> *poppy* - 11 days in hospital cause of headaches??? :wacko: That must have been terrible :hugs: I'm glad everything is under control now

Yes it was horrible! They decided it was migraines caused by the medication they gave me for headaches. They thought I'd had meningitis so they did a lumbar puncture but I'm fine now and after 12 weeks off I'm now back at work. I'm a teacher so it's pretty full on here and I'm really feeling the tiredness. I've had my 20 week scan since then and our gorgeous little boy is absolutely fine even with all the drugs they pumped into me. He's obviously a tough cookie!

We have terrible weather over here at the moment, really heavy snow so it's a bit nerve-wracking walking around with a bump.

Soooo exciting that everyone is getting so close now!
xx


----------



## sasha0430

Poppy- glad your headaches are better and that your little boy is doing great
 
MrsChezekgood luck with your scanit is always fun getting to see LO :cloud9:

Pilot you are sooooo close as well as you Sam:happydance:

How is everyone else doing?

AFMHad my anatomy scan today and got conformation that we are still team :blue:...Nickolas is doing great...it seemed like they have measured every inch of his little body and he is good according to all the measurements :happydance:...He was showing off and moving all around the place...She has told me that he weighs 15 ouncesthey have also done viginal u/s to check on placenta and as it stands right now I have low lying placenta that is covering the birth canal (complete placenta previa)so no more zumba, heavy lifting, intercourse or any ting that could aggravate and make me bleedI am going back in 8 weeks (28 weeks) so that he can recheck it and see if placenta has moved anyif it does not then another u/s is going to be done around 36 weeksat that point if it is still not moved I was told that I am more than likely having a c-sectionPlacenta is also anterior and that is why I cannot feel him kicking and moving right nowthey said in few weeks I should start feeling more


----------



## bubbles82

MrsChezek said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend. It went by SO fast for metoday will be very busy as well which is good cause my scan is tomorrow and I cannot wait! Time will hopefully fly by faster :happydance:
> 
> *bubbles* - welcome back! :hi: I'm glad you've made your way here - keep us posted and let us know how the doc appointment goes on the 30th. I don't think I'd survive TTC in the UK as I couldn't wait that long from when I got my BFP until I saw someone! Here in the US, you go in right away so they can confirm your pregnancy via bloodwork. You've been so patient and calm - very admirable!! :hugs:
> 
> *poppy* - 11 days in hospital cause of headaches??? :wacko: That must have been terrible :hugs: I'm glad everything is under control now
> 
> *pilot* - any news?? I've never dealt with a newborn myself nor has my DH so it will be interesting to see how we get by the first few days. I'm sure some kind of instinct will kick in and we'll all be fine! My best friend is considering hypnobirthing for a VBACso let me know how that all pans out for you :thumbup:
> 
> *Zeez* - good luck on your doula interview today! We decided to have a close friend be our "doula"we get 2 people in the labor and delivery of our baby and we both agreed that our parents are not a good choiceso we entertained the idea of a doula and I still love that ideabut I think having someone I know better and longer at this point is a wiser choice for us. You are being good about interviewing nice and early!
> 
> 
> Alright, time to get things started for the dayI've got lots to get done and I've been VERY slow to start today!

Thanks MrsC! How are things with you? Can't believe you guys are all so close to meeting your babies now!

I think I'm only calm as I still don't believe it, and still not convinced it will stick around. Also have no choice but to be patient here, I thought someone may want to see me when I mentioned my loss last cycle, but they weren't interested, I still have to wait until 8 weeks to see the midwife then 12 weeks for a scan. It seems strange they wait right up until 12 weeks without actually having any evidence themselves that you're pregnant, I know it's unlikely people would turn up for the appointments unless they were sure, but still seems weird! And I can't believe we have to wait 12 weeks here for any kind of scan. I'm thinking of booking a private early scan maybe around 8 or 9 weeks, not sure yet as it's quite an expense when we have plenty of other important things we need to start buying, but then I hate the idea of turning up to the 12 week scan to find it had all gone wrong weeks earlier.
So hard to get excited or stay positive when you really don't know if everything is ok in there!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Bubbles- How r u doing? They won't even do blood work for you? I was seeing a fertility clinic as I had an iui so I had a scan at 8 weeks and 9.5 weeks as I had a bleed. At 8 weeks u did see the heartbeat but little one didn't move but the 9.5 week u/s he was moving a lot which may be better for you to have a scan 9 weeks so u see more. I would get the private scan too :hugs:

Sasha-ya team blue! I hope ur placenta moves up as u still have lots of time. :hugs:

Poppy- wow that must have been scary especially if they thought meningitis. Glad u r feeling better :hugs:

Zee- yay for gender scan! U may be the tie breaker!

Sam and pilot- I am waiting.... Lol. Hope it will be this week!

AFM, just taking it easy and happy to be heading to my 26 weeks.:happydance:


----------



## bubbles82

We don't really get bloodwork as standard in the UK. We don't really get anything until 12 weeks!


----------



## Joey1979

Hi *bubbles* I noticed you are from Yorkshire!! Congrats - I know what you mean about having to wait for the scan - it is rubbish in the uk but then we don't have to pay any anything towards our health care so can't complain too much!!!! I just wanted to say that I had an early scan done at This Is My in Leeds (cost about £80). They were really nice and I am glad I went and had it done so I could put my mind at rest that I was actually pregnant!!!!


----------



## bubbles82

Joey1979 said:


> Hi *bubbles* I noticed you are from Yorkshire!! Congrats - I know what you mean about having to wait for the scan - it is rubbish in the uk but then we don't have to pay any anything towards our health care so can't complain too much!!!! I just wanted to say that I had an early scan done at This Is My in Leeds (cost about £80). They were really nice and I am glad I went and had it done so I could put my mind at rest that I was actually pregnant!!!!

Ah thanks chick, that's one of the places I was looking at, and meet your baby. How many weeks were you when you went?


----------



## Joey1979

Ah thanks chick, that's one of the places I was looking at, and meet your baby. How many weeks were you when you went?[/QUOTE]

Hi - I was 8 weeks and 5 days the first time we went, we just wanted really to see a heart beat!! And then ended up getting the anatomy scan and downs test done there as they are more in depth than NHS (nephew was born with tethered spine so we wanted to check everything was looking good!) I can't recommend them enough - really good staff and the machines were amazing! They will also let you know if you would be going too early and they send a report to you GP and midwife. Where are you planning to have your baby?


----------



## bubbles82

Not sure really, I'd like to say Leeds but we live in Harrogate so will probably end up going for there, have just heard too many horror stories about the department there and my recent experience with the hospital for other matters isn't great!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Here are my 15, 20 and 25 week belly shots. Growing little by little:happydance:

Only 100 days to go!!!
 



Attached Files:







15 weeks.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 0









20 weeks.jpg
File size: 6 KB
Views: 0









25 weeks.jpg
File size: 6.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## bubbles82

Ah loving the bump pics! :)


----------



## preg_pilot

Looking good clarkeyness :)


----------



## sam79

Zeez - Good luck with your scan and hope your doula interviews went well. 

poppy - sorry to hear about the terrible headaches you were getting. It must of been terrifying when they thought you had meningitis. Glad to hear that you are doing better now and that your lo was unaffected by the antibiotics. 

sasha - Congrats on the confirmation that you are team blue. Sorry to hear about the placenta previa. Fx'd that it will move out of the way soon.

clarkey - great bump pics!


----------



## MrsChezek

*pilot* - I'm jealous of your wool diaper pantsreally need to find a pattern (in english) and get it to my aunt! Any more big contraction spurts?

*poppy* - migraines are AWFUL :hugs: I used to suffer from them a lot so I know exactly how it feelsI'm glad they sorted it all out! And how terrible about the meningitis scare :nope: I'm so happy to hear it wasn't that!

*sasha* - yay for a good anatomy scan and that he is still a boy! :happydance: A couple people on the boards I'm on had placenta previa that moved out of the way in the later part of pregnancy so stay positive :hugs: And you'll catch up on feeling kicks until you've had enough! I was sad that I had an anterior placenta and didn't start feeling bean until late but now I'm asking her kindly to easy up on me :dohh:

*bubbles* - if you do an early scan, wait until 9 weeksthat is when my doc said the possibility of miscarriage drops dramatically (just most ppl don't find out until their 12 week scan). Good luck to you and lots of sticky dust!!! :hugs:

*Joey* - I can't believe you're past 30 weeks already! Feels like just yesterday you were in your teensso exciting! :happydance:

*clarkey* - you have the cutest, most perfect bump! So round and pretty :flower:

How are you feeling *sam*? Can't believe you just have 10 days until your due date!!! How exciting yet scary :hugs: I still have SO much to do that I'm glad I have more timeI need every minute!!


So how is everyone feeling? My lower back and hips have been a mess since Friday :cry: I saw my chiropractor today so hopefully it will help! But I'm feeling a bit beat up. Please my innards are so sore from being elbowed and kneed!!! Otherwise, all is good. We had our scan yesterday and the tech said all looked good but we'll get the real results from my doc tomorrow morning so I'll post an update then. OK, back to writing our birth planfun fun fun :yipee:


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> *pilot* - I'm jealous of your wool diaper pantsreally need to find a pattern (in english) and get it to my aunt! Any more big contraction spurts?
> 
> So how is everyone feeling? My lower back and hips have been a mess since Friday :cry: I saw my chiropractor today so hopefully it will help! But I'm feeling a bit beat up. Please my innards are so sore from being elbowed and kneed!!! Otherwise, all is good. We had our scan yesterday and the tech said all looked good but we'll get the real results from my doc tomorrow morning so I'll post an update then. OK, back to writing our birth planfun fun fun :yipee:

Hey. I washed my first batch of woolen diapers the day before yesterday, and something went wrong with those. They are now the proper size for a premie... no way they would fit my LO (let´s make that big), when he´s born.
I´m in the process of making larger ones, that I´m going to wash at a lower temperature, and hope those don´t shrink quite as much... ;)

I had some pretty intense contractions last night. Eased off a bit when I took a bath, but were getting closer and closer together by the time i decided to go to bed (2am).
I woke a few times in the night because I was gritting my teeth quite hard, and then realized I was gritting my teeth because of strong contractions going on.
I´m still getting a few contractions every now and then, but nothing regular yet.
These are different from what I´ve been feeling before. Causing much more pressure in my pelvis, and it´s nearly impossible to walk when they´re going on.
I also can´t drive at all any more. Had real trouble with it yesterday, and unless the contractions stop again, I won´t be driving until LO has arrived.


It´s good to hear that things are going well for you, fx for good news from the scan :)
I hear ya on being beat up from the inside.
Last week I was just feeling tired of being pregnant, but this week I actually feel truly ready and excited to meet our little baby boy.
Can´t wait to cuddle him from the outside, as well as from the inside :baby:


----------



## MrsChezek

preg_pilot said:


> Hey. I washed my first batch of woolen diapers the day before yesterday, and something went wrong with those. They are now the proper size for a premie... no way they would fit my LO (let´s make that big), when he´s born.
> I´m in the process of making larger ones, that I´m going to wash at a lower temperature, and hope those don´t shrink quite as much... ;)
> 
> I had some pretty intense contractions last night. Eased off a bit when I took a bath, but were getting closer and closer together by the time i decided to go to bed (2am).
> I woke a few times in the night because I was gritting my teeth quite hard, and then realized I was gritting my teeth because of strong contractions going on.
> I´m still getting a few contractions every now and then, but nothing regular yet.
> These are different from what I´ve been feeling before. Causing much more pressure in my pelvis, and it´s nearly impossible to walk when they´re going on.
> I also can´t drive at all any more. Had real trouble with it yesterday, and unless the contractions stop again, I won´t be driving until LO has arrived.
> 
> 
> It´s good to hear that things are going well for you, fx for good news from the scan :)
> I hear ya on being beat up from the inside.
> Last week I was just feeling tired of being pregnant, but this week I actually feel truly ready and excited to meet our little baby boy.
> Can´t wait to cuddle him from the outside, as well as from the inside :baby:

Oh no on the shrinking wool pants!!! I guess that is something to think about :dohh: Let me know how this second batch goes...what wool are you using?

And I can't believe you've been in early labor for so long! Your LO is a shy one :happydance: I hope he comes out to play soon!! :hugs: And probably best not to be driving in case he does decide to come while you're out on the road!!


----------



## Loukachu

Hi was in this TTC group haven't been around for a while but got my BFP on Saturday - can I join you?


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> Hey. I washed my first batch of woolen diapers the day before yesterday, and something went wrong with those. They are now the proper size for a premie... no way they would fit my LO (let´s make that big), when he´s born.
> I´m in the process of making larger ones, that I´m going to wash at a lower temperature, and hope those don´t shrink quite as much... ;)
> 
> I had some pretty intense contractions last night. Eased off a bit when I took a bath, but were getting closer and closer together by the time i decided to go to bed (2am).
> I woke a few times in the night because I was gritting my teeth quite hard, and then realized I was gritting my teeth because of strong contractions going on.
> I´m still getting a few contractions every now and then, but nothing regular yet.
> These are different from what I´ve been feeling before. Causing much more pressure in my pelvis, and it´s nearly impossible to walk when they´re going on.
> I also can´t drive at all any more. Had real trouble with it yesterday, and unless the contractions stop again, I won´t be driving until LO has arrived.
> 
> 
> It´s good to hear that things are going well for you, fx for good news from the scan :)
> I hear ya on being beat up from the inside.
> Last week I was just feeling tired of being pregnant, but this week I actually feel truly ready and excited to meet our little baby boy.
> Can´t wait to cuddle him from the outside, as well as from the inside :baby:
> 
> Oh no on the shrinking wool pants!!! I guess that is something to think about :dohh: Let me know how this second batch goes...what wool are you using?
> 
> And I can't believe you've been in early labor for so long! Your LO is a shy one :happydance: I hope he comes out to play soon!! :hugs: And probably best not to be driving in case he does decide to come while you're out on the road!!Click to expand...

Second batch went quite well. Looks proper for a newborn at least (says the one who´s never handled newborns before). So, I´ve got 5 new diapers soaking in Lanolin a.t.m. and am starting on the next size now. 
I washed this new batch with cotton at 40°C.
The wool I´m using is called "lettlopi" and is basically a thin thread of spun sheeps wool.
here is a little info on it https://www.istex.is/pages/enska/prjonaband-2005/lett-lopi-enska/

Just a couple of contractions today. Nothing serious. I´m going to take a bath now, and listen to my hypno-cd while there.
I´ve distilled myself to use candle flicker as a trigger to relax deeply.



Loukachu said:


> Hi was in this TTC group haven't been around for a while but got my BFP on Saturday - can I join you?

For my part, welcome to the group and happy and healthy 9 months Loukachu :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

*Loukachu* - I remember your name! Welcome and congrats!!!! :hugs: Did you tell the TTC girls? They could use some positive BFP news over there to boost morale. I wish they could all come join us!!! Hopefully soon :) H&H 9 months!!!!

*Pilot* - so its regular wool, not something special? It says new wool - does that mean something special? I know nothing about yarn, wool or knitting and I'm going to have to instruct and translate things to my aunt in Polish! So unfortunately I need to learn in order to guide her :dohh:


So things went well at doc appt except my AFI (amniotic fluid level) was a bit high for 33 weeks so he's having me retested next week to make sure it doesn't get higher. He's not worried though so neither am I...staying positive :flower:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Welcome Lou!! Congrats!

Mrs C- glad things went well with ur appt. What would happen if the fluid is too high? I know too low is not good. Im sure things will be fine especially if the Dr is not worried :hugs:


----------



## Loukachu

Hi ladies,
Thank you for the welcomes.
Still all feels so odd to me at the moment almost like it is not real!


----------



## bubbles82

Hey Lou - still feels like that to me too, not sure it's ever going to feel real!


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> *Loukachu* - I remember your name! Welcome and congrats!!!! :hugs: Did you tell the TTC girls? They could use some positive BFP news over there to boost morale. I wish they could all come join us!!! Hopefully soon :) H&H 9 months!!!!
> 
> *Pilot* - so its regular wool, not something special? It says new wool - does that mean something special? I know nothing about yarn, wool or knitting and I'm going to have to instruct and translate things to my aunt in Polish! So unfortunately I need to learn in order to guide her :dohh:
> 
> 
> So things went well at doc appt except my AFI (amniotic fluid level) was a bit high for 33 weeks so he's having me retested next week to make sure it doesn't get higher. He's not worried though so neither am I...staying positive :flower:

Nope, just regular sheeps wool. Finely spun, so it´s a strong medium thick thread.
I hope your fluid level reduces :hugs:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Almost 39 weeks Pilot..wow! anything yet? You should take a belly shot before you have your little one...would love to see it!


----------



## preg_pilot

Clarkeyness said:


> Almost 39 weeks Pilot..wow! anything yet? You should take a belly shot before you have your little one...would love to see it!

I´ll definitely be taking a belly pic before LO arrives.
If I don´t start labor tonight, the next picture is due in the morning. :)
I´m also going to take the last picture once labor has really started, just for comparison.


----------



## MrsChezek

Clarkeyness said:


> Welcome Lou!! Congrats!
> 
> Mrs C- glad things went well with ur appt. What would happen if the fluid is too high? I know too low is not good. Im sure things will be fine especially if the Dr is not worried :hugs:

High levels could result in preterm labor due to premature rupture of membranes and other stuff. But usually they mean nothing - over 65% of cases have an unknown cause! But it could be caused by congenital defects or Rh factor issues or gest diabetes.

:flower:


----------



## sam79

Nothing too exciting to report here. I went for acupuncture yesterday and picked up my TENS machine for labour on Thursday. I'm ready to go but this lo doesn't seem to want to have his/her appearance anytime soon.

Welcome to the newcomers. I'm not sure how long you were ttc conceive but honestly it didn't feel real to me until I felt the first kicks. Even at the 12 week scan I could see a lo in there I was still terrified something would go wrong.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## preg_pilot

sam79 said:


> Nothing too exciting to report here. I went for acupuncture yesterday and picked up my TENS machine for labour on Thursday. I'm ready to go but this lo doesn't seem to want to have his/her appearance anytime soon.
> 
> Welcome to the newcomers. I'm not sure how long you were ttc conceive but honestly it didn't feel real to me until I felt the first kicks. Even at the 12 week scan I could see a lo in there I was still terrified something would go wrong.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well.

I felt the same until I started feeling regular kicks.
Helped calm my nerves when I bought the fetal doppler to use at home. :)


----------



## Loukachu

Hiw many tests did you guys do? I have made my husband hide my thermometer now as was becoming obsessive over my temp and didn't think that was helping.

Have some nausea/ queasiness kicking in over the last couple of days and really painful boobs...


----------



## preg_pilot

Loukachu said:


> Hiw many tests did you guys do? I have made my husband hide my thermometer now as was becoming obsessive over my temp and didn't think that was helping.
> 
> Have some nausea/ queasiness kicking in over the last couple of days and really painful boobs...

Hehe, I think I stopped after the 8th test ... :blush:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Loukachu said:


> Hiw many tests did you guys do? I have made my husband hide my thermometer now as was becoming obsessive over my temp and didn't think that was helping.
> 
> Have some nausea/ queasiness kicking in over the last couple of days and really painful boobs...

I took about 8 tests FRER, 1 every 48 hours to see the line get darker. i also took 3 digital, 1 every week to see the 3+ :blush: I went a little crazy but it made me feel better to see everything progressing! i know how you feel just waiting and waiting and not knowing whats going on in there.:hugs:


----------



## Loukachu

I did another test today. Showed pregnant within 10 seconds and a very dark line. Am going to relax a bit now.

Honestly, didn't realise how surreal it would feel. Always thought I would accept it after one test!


----------



## preg_pilot

Loukachu said:


> I did another test today. Showed pregnant within 10 seconds and a very dark line. Am going to relax a bit now.
> 
> Honestly, didn't realise how surreal it would feel. Always thought I would accept it after one test!

Didn´t feel real to me until I could feel the first kicks :hugs:
besides, it feels awesome to see that beautiful line again and again :)


----------



## preg_pilot

39 weeks yesterday.
Phew.

Feeling calm though. LO is getting quite low in my pelvis. I have a feeling it´s 3-4 days max until he arrives now.

Newest bump picture for those interested :)


----------



## Loukachu

preg_pilot said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> I did another test today. Showed pregnant within 10 seconds and a very dark line. Am going to relax a bit now.
> 
> Honestly, didn't realise how surreal it would feel. Always thought I would accept it after one test!
> 
> Didn´t feel real to me until I could feel the first kicks :hugs:
> besides, it feels awesome to see that beautiful line again and again :)Click to expand...

Yes, it was good to see how quickly it appeared and how dark it was.
Your bump looks amazing :flower:


----------



## MrsChezek

I went in to see my doc the day after I got my BFP and they did a bloodtest with a follow up two days later to see if the numbers were doubling so I guess after the first two tests I didn't feel the need to POAS. Then he booked me in for an u/s right away to see if it was ectopic or anything. But I was nervous until 12 weeks!

*Pilot* look at that bump! Keep us posted :)


----------



## Loukachu

MrsChezek said:


> I went in to see my doc the day after I got my BFP and they did a bloodtest with a follow up two days later to see if the numbers were doubling so I guess after the first two tests I didn't feel the need to POAS. Then he booked me in for an u/s right away to see if it was ectopic or anything. But I was nervous until 12 weeks!
> 
> *Pilot* look at that bump! Keep us posted :)

I am seeing doc for the first time on Tuesday!


----------



## preg_pilot

Loukachu said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> I did another test today. Showed pregnant within 10 seconds and a very dark line. Am going to relax a bit now.
> 
> Honestly, didn't realise how surreal it would feel. Always thought I would accept it after one test!
> 
> Didn´t feel real to me until I could feel the first kicks :hugs:
> besides, it feels awesome to see that beautiful line again and again :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it was good to see how quickly it appeared and how dark it was.
> Your bump looks amazing :flower:Click to expand...

Don´t be alarmed though. The first 3 tests got progressively darker, but then they got irregular in color and timing. That doesn´t really have anything to do with HcG in your urine, it has more to do with the different sensitivities of the tests :hugs:

And thanks :) Wish my skin was a bit less torn, but that was something I knew would happen, so I can´t really complain.


----------



## Loukachu

Think it will feel a bit more real when I see the doctor. 
Are you uncomfortable?


----------



## preg_pilot

Loukachu said:


> Think it will feel a bit more real when I see the doctor.
> Are you uncomfortable?

Yep, when a doctor finally confirms it, it´ll feel a little more real. Though nothing compared to when you finally feel LO kicking :)
Skin is just really really itchy most of the time, but some areas do feel like my skin is healing after a cut. (especially nearest the bottom of my belly).


----------



## Clarkeyness

Nice bump pilot!! Thanks :)

Yay for your Dr appt Lou! keep us posted!


----------



## MrsChezek

I woke up with two brown spots in my undies this morning and as my CM changed in consistency and color yesterday evening, I decided to call my doc. They asked me to come in; which I did and everything looks good. But that was a bit stressful!

Otherwise, nothing new to report...still trying to tie the million loose ends before LO gets here in 5-6 weeks! :happydance:

*Pilot* - my belly is starting to get a bit more itchy...I feel like an old man when I catch myself standing there itching it while chatting to someone! :haha: So graceful :winkwink:

*Lou* - good luck at your doctor's tomorrow!


*EDIT: anyone finding their tickers aren't working correctly? Mine seems to be stuck on 52 days...


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> I woke up with two brown spots in my undies this morning and as my CM changed in consistency and color yesterday evening, I decided to call my doc. They asked me to come in; which I did and everything looks good. But that was a bit stressful!
> 
> Otherwise, nothing new to report...still trying to tie the million loose ends before LO gets here in 5-6 weeks! :happydance:
> 
> *Pilot* - my belly is starting to get a bit more itchy...I feel like an old man when I catch myself standing there itching it while chatting to someone! :haha: So graceful :winkwink:
> 
> *Lou* - good luck at your doctor's tomorrow!
> 
> 
> *EDIT: anyone finding their tickers aren't working correctly? Mine seems to be stuck on 52 days...

Good to hear that things are fine :hugs:
You know, since it´s your first pregnancy, that it´s more likely to be closer to 42 weeks than it would be 38 weeks ;) (a bit more planning time, eh?)

Yep, get aloe vera gel, or baby oil to put on your belly asap, it worked wonders for me, though it didn´t really stop the stretchmarks from appearing. Itch is loads better though.
I do the same thing, can´t stop scratching my belly wherever I am. Was constantly scratching when the midwife was here earlier for the last hypnobirthing session... hehe


----------



## Loukachu

Had a dream I was bleeding last night. Freaked me out a bit. Think I am apprehensive about the doctor and all these aches and pains are so new, I have no idea what is normal!


----------



## preg_pilot

Loukachu said:


> Had a dream I was bleeding last night. Freaked me out a bit. Think I am apprehensive about the doctor and all these aches and pains are so new, I have no idea what is normal!

In the first 2 trimesters I had a bunch of really freaky dreams.
Mostly about having the baby, or having an alien, or having a monster of some sorts.
All really freaky and uncomfortable (except the one where I gave birth to a healthy baby boy), but always just dreams, only dreams. :hugs:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Oh Mrs chezek that must have been so scary. Glad things are fine :hugs: 

I also find my belly itchy, especially my sides. I scratch them so much I make a rash appear. 

I think my ticker is working fine. Is yours fixed now mrs chezek?


----------



## ZeeZ

*Lou *- good luck with the doc appointment. It starts to feel real a little bit more real as time goes on. I did 3 tests and took pics on my phone so that I could check I hadnt been dreaming or imagining it. my doc did blood tests the day after my first bfp so after my hgc doubles I relaxed a bit. DH didn't consider the pregnancy confirmed until the 9 weeks and when we started telling people at 12 weeks i finally felt more like a mamma-to-be then just suffering from a bad hang over.

*bubbles *- How are you doing? I can't believe they won't even let you do blood work. I agree with waiting for 9 weeks for a scan though. You should be able to hear the heartbeat at that point and if you do your risk of mc drops dramatically.

My unsolicited advice for first trimester: Im sure you figured put by now, AF-like cramps are normal so dont panic. Invest in a pregnancy safe muscle rub/ massage oil  youll need to get OH to use it on you often. Though a lot of it comes down to being lucky or unlucky, eating small meals often helps with morning sickness. Get a few days worth of bump-friendly clothes and a belly band ready while you still have energy. I didnt buy maternity clothes too early because I was so scared of something going wrong and expected to only have to worry about it at week 16 (stupid books). Around week 10 overnight I suddenly couldnt fit into anything in my wardrobe, couldnt take off work to go shopping and when I did have time was too exhausted to do a good job of it. My friend was a life saver for coming along and helping my very mushy pregnant brain decide if things were suitable or not. Also I only found out about this in my 2nd trimester when I was feeling better so cant 100% say if it will work but they say that Blackthornberry extract is great for pregnancy fatigue. Its mostly recommended to breastfeeding woman as an ingredient in jungle Juice to increase milk supply but is a safe tonic for pregnant woman except those that are diabetics (because of its sugar content).

*Mrschezek * sorry youve been having a rough time but glad to hear youre ok. I cant believe your due date is so close already! 

*Clarky * such cute bump pics ! Awesome

Yours too *pilot*. How are you doing? Did the contractions ease up? 

*sam*- can't believe you almost due too, but I guess it might be a while still. My midwife warned me Id probably go over the due date since its my first (not guaranteed) and I guess that applies to all of us.

*Sasha *- glad the anatomy scan went well and I hope the placenta moves up. Still if it doesnt if you can still have a beautiful c-section birth experience if you prepare. Fingers crossed for you.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Joey1979

Hope everyone is ok! *MrsC* glad everything is fine! Had another MW appt today and bloods done. She said everything is ok - measuring correctly and could hear baby's heart beat! But I am sure she isn't moving as much - maybe I have just been too busy!!! I get so tired new but am not very good at sleeping! Got DH to take a bump pic so will upload it when I can figure out how!!!

xx


----------



## MrsChezek

*pilot* - I'm almost 34 weeks (tickers are stuck at 32+4 days it seems)! So 5-6 weeks isn't unreasonable (puts beans arrival at 39/40 weeks) - but you are totally right that it's more like 6-7 weeks&#8230;doctors here in the US won't let you go much past 41 weeks so I'm not planning on letting them induce me or suggest a c section. I have a long list of things to start trying close to 41 weeks to induce naturally before they get their medical hands on me!!!!! Even midwives cannot legally deliver babies past 42 weeks here or they lose their license&#8230;it's sad really. How are you doing?

*Lou* - I too had some INSANE and GRAPHIC dreams in my first and second tri&#8230;they seem to have tapered off for the most part. But I'd wake up totally confused as to whether it was a dream or reality!!!! Very scary sometimes. BUT, like *pilot* said, they are JUST DREAMS :hugs: How did your appt go?

*clarkey* - I'm glad its over too! My ticker was fine yesterday evening but now I see it is back to 32+4&#8230;not sure what is going on! It's starting to confuse me! Yesterday I thought I was only 33 weeks but I'll be 34 on Thursday!!!!

*Zeez* - I can't believe you're almost at 20 weeks! hen is your anatomy scan? Are you going to find out the gender?

*Joey* - can't wait to see your bump! I find LO has days of super high activity and others where she seems to be sleeping it off&#8230;so as long as you feel at least 10 movements a day, baby is fine&#8230;I try to keep that in mind :hugs:


AFM, had my follow up ultrasound this morning - cannot even remember if I posted here that they found my amniotic fluid above normal last week&#8230;well, this time it was smack in the middle - perhaps even a bit low for my gestational age. Which proves that these tests are quite inaccurate and I should just ignore them - look for more solid signs like LO movement and heartbeat and spotting, etc. Craziness!


----------



## Loukachu

Hi,
Doc was ok, I have very low blood pressure so have to take it easy. Have always had quite low so now even lower! 

Won't have booking in appointment with midwife until 10+ weeks - love the UK! 

Just feels like a waiting game now...


----------



## Joey1979

hi - i think I have managed to attach this! This was taken on Sunday so 30+6!!
 



Attached Files:







30+6 weeks.png
File size: 178.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsChezek

Look at that adorable belly *Joey*! Love it :happydance:

*Lou* - how low is your blood pressure? Mine is usually 90 over 60 and it mostly stayed in that range throughout pregnancy so far. A couple times when I went in it was 80 over 50 or thereabouts but didn't really go much lower than that. Although, I do find days when I get lightheaded really easily so do be careful!


----------



## preg_pilot

ZeeZ said:


> *Lou *- good luck with the doc appointment. It starts to feel real a little bit more real as time goes on. I did 3 tests and took pics on my phone so that I could check I hadnt been dreaming or imagining it. my doc did blood tests the day after my first bfp so after my hgc doubles I relaxed a bit. DH didn't consider the pregnancy confirmed until the 9 weeks and when we started telling people at 12 weeks i finally felt more like a mamma-to-be then just suffering from a bad hang over.
> 
> *bubbles *- How are you doing? I can't believe they won't even let you do blood work. I agree with waiting for 9 weeks for a scan though. You should be able to hear the heartbeat at that point and if you do your risk of mc drops dramatically.
> 
> My unsolicited advice for first trimester: Im sure you figured put by now, AF-like cramps are normal so dont panic. Invest in a pregnancy safe muscle rub/ massage oil  youll need to get OH to use it on you often. Though a lot of it comes down to being lucky or unlucky, eating small meals often helps with morning sickness. Get a few days worth of bump-friendly clothes and a belly band ready while you still have energy. I didnt buy maternity clothes too early because I was so scared of something going wrong and expected to only have to worry about it at week 16 (stupid books). Around week 10 overnight I suddenly couldnt fit into anything in my wardrobe, couldnt take off work to go shopping and when I did have time was too exhausted to do a good job of it. My friend was a life saver for coming along and helping my very mushy pregnant brain decide if things were suitable or not. Also I only found out about this in my 2nd trimester when I was feeling better so cant 100% say if it will work but they say that Blackthornberry extract is great for pregnancy fatigue. Its mostly recommended to breastfeeding woman as an ingredient in jungle Juice to increase milk supply but is a safe tonic for pregnant woman except those that are diabetics (because of its sugar content).
> 
> *Mrschezek * sorry youve been having a rough time but glad to hear youre ok. I cant believe your due date is so close already!
> 
> *Clarky * such cute bump pics ! Awesome
> 
> Yours too *pilot*. How are you doing? Did the contractions ease up?
> 
> *sam*- can't believe you almost due too, but I guess it might be a while still. My midwife warned me Id probably go over the due date since its my first (not guaranteed) and I guess that applies to all of us.
> 
> *Sasha *- glad the anatomy scan went well and I hope the placenta moves up. Still if it doesnt if you can still have a beautiful c-section birth experience if you prepare. Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

Doing pretty well actually, thanks :)
Contractions come and go... apparently the eggplant lasagna didn´t do it´s trick. It´s over 48 hours now since I ate it (past the "guarantee" timer from the restaurant).
I´m starting to understand where my brothers girlfriend found the energy to go out for a powerwalk while heavily pregnant. I think she managed it by pure stubbornness. I´m starting to feel that stubborn these days.



MrsChezek said:


> *pilot* - I'm almost 34 weeks (tickers are stuck at 32+4 days it seems)! So 5-6 weeks isn't unreasonable (puts beans arrival at 39/40 weeks) - but you are totally right that it's more like 6-7 weeksdoctors here in the US won't let you go much past 41 weeks so I'm not planning on letting them induce me or suggest a c section. I have a long list of things to start trying close to 41 weeks to induce naturally before they get their medical hands on me!!!!! Even midwives cannot legally deliver babies past 42 weeks here or they lose their licenseit's sad really. How are you doing?
> 
> *Lou* - I too had some INSANE and GRAPHIC dreams in my first and second trithey seem to have tapered off for the most part. But I'd wake up totally confused as to whether it was a dream or reality!!!! Very scary sometimes. BUT, like *pilot* said, they are JUST DREAMS :hugs: How did your appt go?
> 
> *clarkey* - I'm glad its over too! My ticker was fine yesterday evening but now I see it is back to 32+4not sure what is going on! It's starting to confuse me! Yesterday I thought I was only 33 weeks but I'll be 34 on Thursday!!!!
> 
> *Zeez* - I can't believe you're almost at 20 weeks! hen is your anatomy scan? Are you going to find out the gender?
> 
> *Joey* - can't wait to see your bump! I find LO has days of super high activity and others where she seems to be sleeping it offso as long as you feel at least 10 movements a day, baby is fineI try to keep that in mind :hugs:
> 
> 
> AFM, had my follow up ultrasound this morning - cannot even remember if I posted here that they found my amniotic fluid above normal last weekwell, this time it was smack in the middle - perhaps even a bit low for my gestational age. Which proves that these tests are quite inaccurate and I should just ignore them - look for more solid signs like LO movement and heartbeat and spotting, etc. Craziness!

Wow, that´s crazy. I hope you don´t get induced. I´m not sure that would be a really comfortable birth. Best to let nature have it´s way imo (unless something is wrong of course, then I´ll say to hell with nature, and do whatever I have to to have a healthy baby boy).
Here we´re fine with going past 41 weeks, but by that date, the midwife will start techniques to get me started if I haven´t gone spontaneously by then.
She can do hypno-techniques, or different positions, or even just walking up and down stairs. I hear eating strong foods helps too (chili and such).
Any suggestions for me maybe? ;)



Joey1979 said:


> hi - i think I have managed to attach this! This was taken on Sunday so 30+6!!

Wow, gorgeous picture, it seems everybody has a smaller bump than me ;)
Not really complaining, but wow, I seem to be so much bigger than anybody at the same weeks in pregnancy. (there were 7 of us pregnant at work last summer, and I was bigger than all of them, and even in some cases bigger than 2 of them combined... hehe).


----------



## Loukachu

MrsChezek said:


> Look at that adorable belly *Joey*! Love it :happydance:
> 
> *Lou* - how low is your blood pressure? Mine is usually 90 over 60 and it mostly stayed in that range throughout pregnancy so far. A couple times when I went in it was 80 over 50 or thereabouts but didn't really go much lower than that. Although, I do find days when I get lightheaded really easily so do be careful!

Mine is about the same as you. Am taking it easy. Time seems to be going so slowly at the moment! 

I also feel quite detached from things, especially at work difficult to concentrate.


----------



## rmsh1

Sorry I have not posted in here in AGES. Lots going on in our lives like moving back to NZ blah blah blah. Lots going on with pregnancy too, but glad to see everyone doing well in here :)


----------



## bubbles82

ZeeZ said:


> *bubbles *- How are you doing? I can't believe they won't even let you do blood work. I agree with waiting for 9 weeks for a scan though. You should be able to hear the heartbeat at that point and if you do your risk of mc drops dramatically.
> 
> My unsolicited advice for first trimester: I&#8217;m sure you figured put by now, AF-like cramps are normal so don&#8217;t panic. Invest in a pregnancy safe muscle rub/ massage oil &#8211; you&#8217;ll need to get OH to use it on you often. Though a lot of it comes down to being lucky or unlucky, eating small meals often helps with morning sickness. Get a few days&#8217; worth of bump-friendly clothes and a belly band ready while you still have energy. I didn&#8217;t buy maternity clothes too early because I was so scared of something going wrong and expected to only have to worry about it at week 16 (stupid books). Around week 10 overnight I suddenly couldn&#8217;t fit into anything in my wardrobe, couldn&#8217;t take off work to go shopping and when I did have time was too exhausted to do a good job of it. My friend was a life saver for coming along and helping my very mushy pregnant brain decide if things were suitable or not. Also I only found out about this in my 2nd trimester when I was feeling better so can&#8217;t 100% say if it will work but they say that Blackthornberry extract is great for pregnancy fatigue. It&#8217;s mostly recommended to breastfeeding woman as an ingredient in &#8220;jungle Juice&#8221; to increase milk supply but is a safe tonic for pregnant woman except those that are diabetics (because of its sugar content).

Thanks for the advice Zeez! I'm ok thanks, still don't really feel pregnant apart from the occasional mild cramps and waves of nausea. Still deciding on whether or not to have an earlier scan, 12 weeks seems forever away! They just don't do bloods here in the UK like they seem to do as standard elsewhere. It seems so strange that so many people here don't see anyone at all until nearly the end of the first trimester, because some people must have their dates worked out wrong or be quite a bit further on than they thought, and many probably don't know about foods you should be avoiding at that time etc until it's too late, and don't know about takin folic acid etc.

I've started buying a few maternity clothing bits on eBay already as I found a few never worn or hardly worn bargains, and I need petite sized clothing which seems even harder to find in maternity wear than normal clothes so I need to start early! I'd also rather get most of it on eBay rather than pay out loads more for brand new stuff when I don't think I'll be wearing it that long, and I'd rather spend money on more important things like the nursery when the time comes.


----------



## preg_pilot

bubbles - 
They don´t do bloods here as standard either. They basically just take our word for being pregnant, dip a stick in your urine and schedule you for an ultrasound at the time that you think you would be about 12 weeks.
Then they give you a bunch of internet links to look at, and sayonara to you...

About maternity clothing, the only clothes I´ve really been wearing are:
2 pants (stretch waistband). I bought maternity jeans, which were kind of a waste of money for me, as they´ve been much too tight for my humongous belly for the last 3 months at least.
2 maternity bras
About 4-5 tops to use (sometimes I did go through 2-3 in a day due to excessive sweating, having a dryer is necessary to get away with so few of those).

Just my 5 cents :hugs:


----------



## bubbles82

preg_pilot said:


> bubbles -
> They don´t do bloods here as standard either. They basically just take our word for being pregnant, dip a stick in your urine and schedule you for an ultrasound at the time that you think you would be about 12 weeks.
> Then they give you a bunch of internet links to look at, and sayonara to you...
> 
> About maternity clothing, the only clothes I´ve really been wearing are:
> 2 pants (stretch waistband). I bought maternity jeans, which were kind of a waste of money for me, as they´ve been much too tight for my humongous belly for the last 3 months at least.
> 2 maternity bras
> About 4-5 tops to use (sometimes I did go through 2-3 in a day due to excessive sweating, having a dryer is necessary to get away with so few of those).
> 
> Just my 5 cents :hugs:

Ah thanks! I've just bought a couple of plain tops so far as I'm worried about having things suitable for work ready for when I need them, before anything else. I have a few weddings this year and wish I had some idea at this stage how big I will be for each one so I know if I can get away with dresses I already have or if I need to splash out for bump room! I may be wrong but I'm totally expecting to be one of those people noone even realises is pregnant until they're about to give birth, I'm so small and chances are baby will be small too, and there's a big chance I may end up having to have a c-section which means I'll be even earlier than expected.


----------



## MrsChezek

*Loukachu* - if you don't feel all too bad physically, try to get out and do stuff cause you never know when morning sickness might wipe you off your feet or extreme exhaustion. So do things you enjoy while you can! That was a big motivator for me as well as knowing that stressing or feeling blue increased my odds of miscarriage - I did all I could to stay positive and try and enjoy each day of pregnancy. Endorphins are great for you! So try some positive thinking :hugs:

*rmsh* - I hope that the lots going on with your pregnancy isn't anything too bad and you're doing ok! Congrats on your move :flower: 

*bubbles* - don't you go see a doc or midwife for an initial consultation or something earlier on? where they schedule your first scan? I thought there was some short appointment where they gave you an info packet on what to do or not do. But I agree, some kind of confirmation would be nice! Although, the whole free healthcare thing IS nice&#8230;we pay a fortune a month to have insurance! Good thinking on saving money on maternity clothes - the supposed nice brand stuff is rubbish anyways. I splurged on this nice sweater and it started to pill on my belly after a couple wears! Not worth it&#8230;everything else, I've just bought on sale - clearance racks are nice :happydance:

As far as what clothes to buy, it really depends on what you wear normally. I live in jeans so I bought 3 pairs of maternity jeans that I've been wearing none stop! I got one for daily wear, one nicer pair and then a fun "going out" pair which I used more in my late first and most of 2nd tri - now they feel a bit too tight. But I got them on clearance so I felt I got my money's worth! Then, I got a bunch of light sweater tunics as I was pregnant through fall and winter so they have been super useful. Recently, I bought 4 t-shirts as I've been feeling a bit hotter. Otherwise, I just use whatever I have of my own that fits over my bump! Oh and I had to invest in two bigger bras cause my boobs got bigger - but they are regular, Bali bras with no underwire. And as far as dresses for weddings, I had 3 weddings last year plus the holidays to get through. I didn't buy ONE maternity dress&#8230;just invest in a wrap dress or two in a stretchy fabric and you'll be fine! I bought my dresses on sale at Cache for like $50-60. That's my 8 cents :winkwink:


OK, time to hit the gym&#8230;then lunch, another tour of our current house (owner is trying to sell it), then chiropractor and then a Moms Night Out. I started a local group on meet up for expecting moms and moms of infants and newborns. There's 6 of us getting together for dinner tonight. I can't wait! :happydance:

PS *pilot*, I will get back to you with a list of things to try hopefully later today. I got carried away on the clothing talk and need to run now! :dohh:


----------



## Loukachu

My friend gave me some sleeping bras which have been great. Haven't thought about maternity clothes yet... 

Bone weary tonight!


----------



## preg_pilot

bubbles82 said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> bubbles -
> They don´t do bloods here as standard either. They basically just take our word for being pregnant, dip a stick in your urine and schedule you for an ultrasound at the time that you think you would be about 12 weeks.
> Then they give you a bunch of internet links to look at, and sayonara to you...
> 
> About maternity clothing, the only clothes I´ve really been wearing are:
> 2 pants (stretch waistband). I bought maternity jeans, which were kind of a waste of money for me, as they´ve been much too tight for my humongous belly for the last 3 months at least.
> 2 maternity bras
> About 4-5 tops to use (sometimes I did go through 2-3 in a day due to excessive sweating, having a dryer is necessary to get away with so few of those).
> 
> Just my 5 cents :hugs:
> 
> Ah thanks! I've just bought a couple of plain tops so far as I'm worried about having things suitable for work ready for when I need them, before anything else. I have a few weddings this year and wish I had some idea at this stage how big I will be for each one so I know if I can get away with dresses I already have or if I need to splash out for bump room! I may be wrong but I'm totally expecting to be one of those people noone even realises is pregnant until they're about to give birth, I'm so small and chances are baby will be small too, and there's a big chance I may end up having to have a c-section which means I'll be even earlier than expected.Click to expand...

Fingers crossed that you remain smallish ;)
My mom was 99cm around when she was 9 months gone with me.
I´m currently at 128 cm around... hehe. Guess we´re not that much alike, genetically.
My physique is basically so muscular and dense, that there is no room for a baby in there, but my mom has the skeleton and musculature of a princess...

MrsChezek - ah thanks, I look forward to trying out that list, if I don´t get started tonight. :hugs:
We´re having pizza tonight, and I´m going to add some chili and pepper spices on it to try to get things started. I would add jalapeno´s but I´m not quite brave enough for that.


----------



## rmsh1

Bubbles I was in the UK until I was almost 18 weeks. I saw the doc at 5 weeks, and yep, no blood test, no urine test, no nothing! Just a referral to a midwife :haha: I saw no one until I was a few days short of 12 weeks, and my scan was not scheduled until I had seen the midwife, but it ended up being just a few days later. I was fortunate to get a sneaky scan at around 6 + 5, because I had been scheduled for a scan to check my ovaries, as another thing to rule out why I was having trouble getting pregnant. Well I got pregnant, but kept the appointment, so I got to see a little bean at that stage, and the sonographer was able to see the heartbeat, but I couldnt see it!

MrsChezak, I have had almost every symptom of pregnancy you could get. I had MS til around 17 weeks, where I could barely eat anything. I lost 5kg in weight, which I did not start gaining again til around 23 weeks. I was discovered to be hyperthyroid (only since becoming pregnant) so am part of a high risk clinic. Reflux hit hard at 23 weeks, so have to take medication to control that, piles, hernia, varicose veins, I recently developed carpel tunnel syndrome so am now waiting on an appointment to see a physio, and we had a 30 week growth scan and discovered we are having a very large baby, measuring in the 90th percentile! :haha: So now I get scans every 4 weeks to keep an eye on baby's size, and I may have to repeat the diabetes test, which was completely fine at 27 weeks :) But through all of that, baby is fine and healthy :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Wow what a ride *rmsh*!!! I'm glad that everything is well with the baby despite all that hoopla! And that you're doing ok too :hugs:

*Pilot* - assuming tonight's chile pizza doesn't do the trick, here is what I've learned:
1. This one may be too late for you but a big one is to stop sex at 36 weeks and then restart when you want to push things along. During sex, prostaglandins are deposited in your vagina (they're in semen) which is what most induction drugs are made from (synthetic prostaglandins). So the abstinence starves your body of them and then a lot of them will kick things into gear :) but I think even if you didn't stop the sex earlier, the presence of the prostaglandins is a trigger.

2. Breast stimulation - releases oxytocin which is the natural version of Pitocin (induction drug). Oxytocin stimulates contractions of uterine muscles. You can try one at a time or both if one isn't working. 

Combining 1&2 is supposedly super effective.

Those are the more 'taboo' but enjoyable options! Sorry if it's TMI :shy:

Last but not least, 
3. Castor oil - taken orally it acts as a laxative and it's stimulation of the digestive tract often starts labor. But it's not a pleasant experience!!!! Most midwives use it as a last resort. (1Tbsp in scrambled eggs or juice at breakfast - after you've slept so you have lots of energy)

Tada. That's all I can think of rigt now...I'll revisit my notes from class and see if there's anything else!


On another note, one of my high school friends who now lives in Italy is preggers and I've invited her to join our thread. Hope you all don't mind!


----------



## poppy13

How is everyone? Any babies arrived yet? Its gone very quiet on here  xx


----------



## preg_pilot

Still waiting on this end :)


----------



## MrsChezek

No baby arriving here yet!!! THANK GOODNESS :winkwink: But we did close on the new house so it's all ours! We spent much of Friday and Sunday there just looking around and figuring out what we want to do with all the rooms. SO exciting! :happydance:

How are you *poppy*?

*Pilot* - I can't believe your LO has been teasing you for so long!!!! Any new symptoms? Still calm and enjoying the ride? :hugs:


----------



## Loukachu

MrsChezek said:


> No baby arriving here yet!!! THANK GOODNESS :winkwink: But we did close on the new house so it's all ours! We spent much of Friday and Sunday there just looking around and figuring out what we want to do with all the rooms. SO exciting! :happydance:
> 
> How are you *poppy*?
> 
> *Pilot* - I can't believe your LO has been teasing you for so long!!!! Any new symptoms? Still calm and enjoying the ride? :hugs:

Great news about your house!
Am so tired and bit down/grumpy and not feeling with it at the moment.


----------



## Loukachu

Had to go to EPU this morning because of severe pain. Had a scan, all ok not eptopic. Saw baby and yolk sac and heart flickering away.

Off work for the rest of the week with bed rest as very pale and exhausted.


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> No baby arriving here yet!!! THANK GOODNESS :winkwink: But we did close on the new house so it's all ours! We spent much of Friday and Sunday there just looking around and figuring out what we want to do with all the rooms. SO exciting! :happydance:
> 
> How are you *poppy*?
> 
> *Pilot* - I can't believe your LO has been teasing you for so long!!!! Any new symptoms? Still calm and enjoying the ride? :hugs:

Still calm, but not exactly enjoying the ride these days.
Can´t sleep for pain, so exhausted, but thankful I´m almost done.
Had several strong contractions in the night. Painful enough to wake me up.
I´m hoping it means he´s going to start for real soon.
My pelvis just can´t take this anymore.



Loukachu said:


> Had to go to EPU this morning because of severe pain. Had a scan, all ok not eptopic. Saw baby and yolk sac and heart flickering away.
> 
> Off work for the rest of the week with bed rest as very pale and exhausted.

Feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

I'm sorry you're not feeling well *Lou* but that's great news that you got a scan and that it's not ectopic AND you got to see the heartbeat! :happydance: Now just focus on getting better! :hugs:

*Pilot* - hope he comes out soon! xx

AFM I've had a lot of pushing and uncomfortable stretching yesterday evening and paranoia has set in that she's flipped and is now breech!!! No scientific evidence here at all but I'm freaking out!!! As that is my worst nightmare...sigh.


----------



## Loukachu

MrsChezek said:


> I'm sorry you're not feeling well *Lou* but that's great news that you got a scan and that it's not ectopic AND you got to see the heartbeat! :happydance: Now just focus on getting better! :hugs:
> 
> *Pilot* - hope he comes out soon! xx
> 
> AFM I've had a lot of pushing and uncomfortable stretching yesterday evening and paranoia has set in that she's flipped and is now breech!!! No scientific evidence here at all but I'm freaking out!!! As that is my worst nightmare...sigh.

Thanks was relieved to see a heartbeat, no scans in UK until 12 weeks usually. They had concerns re eptopic which is why I got one. I can relax now though.

Pilot - fingers crossed wont e long now.

MrsC hopefully all is ok re position xx


----------



## ZeeZ

Pilot - I imagine its exhausting. hope that it's not much longer.

MrsChezek - congrates on the new house. so exciting.I'm sure that lo issitting just fine but have you read about "Spinning Babies".

Lou - great news on the scan. that must be a great releif. hope you feel better soon.

afm lots gpoing on. 20 weeks this week so halfway there. 3 more weeks until my gender scan (feels like forever). had my first midwife appointment yesterday and everything is looking exactly like it should.

also my parents got us a crib and we've bought most of the other bigger items (travel system, car seat, swing, camp cot). Now to get the nursery painted and we'll buy all the smaller items after we see what we get at the shower. I feel so much more organised then I did 2 weeks ago.

Have you ladies done much research on bloodcord banking vs delayed cord clamping? I know that they say you can do both but my midwife says we have to choose between them.


----------



## sportysgirl

Zeez horray for 20 weeks! 

Lou so glad all ok and that you got to hear the heartbeat.

Pilot, are you ready to pop yet?

The health visitor came to see me yesterday for a pre birth visit, all went well! :happydance: 

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## preg_pilot

ZeeZ said:


> Pilot - I imagine its exhausting. hope that it's not much longer.
> 
> MrsChezek - congrates on the new house. so exciting.I'm sure that lo issitting just fine but have you read about "Spinning Babies".
> 
> Lou - great news on the scan. that must be a great releif. hope you feel better soon.
> 
> afm lots gpoing on. 20 weeks this week so halfway there. 3 more weeks until my gender scan (feels like forever). had my first midwife appointment yesterday and everything is looking exactly like it should.
> 
> also my parents got us a crib and we've bought most of the other bigger items (travel system, car seat, swing, camp cot). Now to get the nursery painted and we'll buy all the smaller items after we see what we get at the shower. I feel so much more organised then I did 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Have you ladies done much research on bloodcord banking vs delayed cord clamping? I know that they say you can do both but my midwife says we have to choose between them.

We don´t do bloodchord banking here to my knowledge.
But I do know the benefits of delayed chord clamping, all the antibodies still in place in the placenta have more time to pulse over into LO. Means more protection for the baby, so I´m all for it.
I don´t know which I´d choose though, if I had to.



sportysgirl said:


> Zeez horray for 20 weeks!
> 
> Lou so glad all ok and that you got to hear the heartbeat.
> 
> Pilot, are you ready to pop yet?
> 
> The health visitor came to see me yesterday for a pre birth visit, all went well! :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok.

Totally ready to pop, but LO is happy and snug in there.
I think he´s savoring the warmth in there, as it´s a little cold out here. :winkwink:


----------



## MrsChezek

SO I might have jinxed myself with that whole "no baby arriving here yet"&#8230;she's not here yet! But apparently she is VERY low in my pelvis like she's ready to go!!! My doc said to take it easy and not do anything that might trigger preterm labor :dohh: Not that I know what that is&#8230;other than sex and nipple stimulation&#8230;staying away for that for sure!

I went in to se my doc this morning as I found this little nodule in my vajayjay that was a bit tender to the touch. :shy: Felt like a bubble but was black in color and pretty hard to the touch. Turns out it's a varicose vein!!!! SERIOUSLY??? I can't believe I got the equivalent of a hemorrhoid in my girly parts :cry: Luckily it's tiny and doesn't really hurt&#8230;just kind of like a pebble in your shoe; chafes at times but mostly is just there and annoying. The worst part is there is nothing I can do to get rid of it or to prevent others from forming&#8230;I think it's because she dropped late last week&#8230;I totally knew something was up. I've been having a lot of nerve numbness since about Friday&#8230;like when I cross my legs or even sometimes sit down onto the toilet. I jump right back up cause my whole leg hurts and goes numb! She's deffy on some nerve&#8230;BUT, because I said I was having the nerve pain and that she was very different yesterday in her movement and kicking, the doc did a quick ultrasound to see if she was head down and she is&#8230;but like I said above, a bit TOO LOW for 34.5 weeks! So he's going to have me start fetal non-stress tests twice a week starting this Thursday&#8230;fun fun :dohh: Better safe than sorry I guess!

*Zeez* - I have heard about spinning babies! I actually tried to use it to coax my doc into checking her position today rather than waiting until week 37&#8230;though that wasn't as convincing as the other symptoms I was having! He said it doesn't work&#8230;I disagree but turns out that I don't need it for now&#8230;thank goodness! :happydance: How come your anatomy scan isn't until week 23? Are you planning to find out the gender? You are SO much more on top of things than I am and I'm 10 weeks ahead of you! NICE WORK :thumbup: 

As far as cord blood banking and delayed clamping, we've done a lot of research&#8230;or I should say my DH has done TONS and I've heard many of his conversations with my doc. The pro delaying books/articles say you can do both but talking to CBR and ViaCord, they don't recommend waiting&#8230;ViaCord said not to wait past 12 minutes and CBR just said not to wait. My doc said that he doesn't wait past 2 minutes. He also said that there isn't a real benefit to the baby with delaying for a long time and that in fact it might hurt the baby and cause a condition called hyperbilirubinemia which can lead to jaundice. The baby gets enough of iron and stuff within the first few minutes. We haven't decided 100% what we will do yet&#8230;still trying to read some articles! THERE ARE LOTS and all have conflicting outcomes unfortunately :nope:

*sportys* - glad you had a good pre birth visit! Can't believe we're all getting so close :happydance:

*pilot* - my one friend talked about putting bags of cold peas on her bump to get the baby to flip when it was breeched&#8230;I wonder if you could use that to coax your LO out!!! :haha:


----------



## Loukachu

Hey Mrs C, no long walks or curry for you then!
Must be strange to find out baby could come early - most people say they are late.
I was a month early and a healthy six pounds.

Ouch re various veins hope it goes soon xx


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> SO I might have jinxed myself with that whole "no baby arriving here yet"she's not here yet! But apparently she is VERY low in my pelvis like she's ready to go!!! My doc said to take it easy and not do anything that might trigger preterm labor :dohh: Not that I know what that isother than sex and nipple stimulationstaying away for that for sure!
> 
> I went in to se my doc this morning as I found this little nodule in my vajayjay that was a bit tender to the touch. :shy: Felt like a bubble but was black in color and pretty hard to the touch. Turns out it's a varicose vein!!!! SERIOUSLY??? I can't believe I got the equivalent of a hemorrhoid in my girly parts :cry: Luckily it's tiny and doesn't really hurtjust kind of like a pebble in your shoe; chafes at times but mostly is just there and annoying. The worst part is there is nothing I can do to get rid of it or to prevent others from formingI think it's because she dropped late last weekI totally knew something was up. I've been having a lot of nerve numbness since about Fridaylike when I cross my legs or even sometimes sit down onto the toilet. I jump right back up cause my whole leg hurts and goes numb! She's deffy on some nerveBUT, because I said I was having the nerve pain and that she was very different yesterday in her movement and kicking, the doc did a quick ultrasound to see if she was head down and she isbut like I said above, a bit TOO LOW for 34.5 weeks! So he's going to have me start fetal non-stress tests twice a week starting this Thursdayfun fun :dohh: Better safe than sorry I guess!
> 
> *Zeez* - I have heard about spinning babies! I actually tried to use it to coax my doc into checking her position today rather than waiting until week 37though that wasn't as convincing as the other symptoms I was having! He said it doesn't workI disagree but turns out that I don't need it for nowthank goodness! :happydance: How come your anatomy scan isn't until week 23? Are you planning to find out the gender? You are SO much more on top of things than I am and I'm 10 weeks ahead of you! NICE WORK :thumbup:
> 
> As far as cord blood banking and delayed clamping, we've done a lot of researchor I should say my DH has done TONS and I've heard many of his conversations with my doc. The pro delaying books/articles say you can do both but talking to CBR and ViaCord, they don't recommend waitingViaCord said not to wait past 12 minutes and CBR just said not to wait. My doc said that he doesn't wait past 2 minutes. He also said that there isn't a real benefit to the baby with delaying for a long time and that in fact it might hurt the baby and cause a condition called hyperbilirubinemia which can lead to jaundice. The baby gets enough of iron and stuff within the first few minutes. We haven't decided 100% what we will do yetstill trying to read some articles! THERE ARE LOTS and all have conflicting outcomes unfortunately :nope:
> 
> *sportys* - glad you had a good pre birth visit! Can't believe we're all getting so close :happydance:
> 
> *pilot* - my one friend talked about putting bags of cold peas on her bump to get the baby to flip when it was breechedI wonder if you could use that to coax your LO out!!! :haha:

My LO was actually head down and low in my pelvis at 35 weeks...
Stayed that way for 4 days, then popped out, did it again a week later, popped out again, and then 2 weeks ago got fully ready down there.
Still not here though.
Fingers crossed she pops out again for you :hugs:

About delayed chord clamping. Yes it can cause jaundice, but the benefits of all the vitamins that are transferred to the baby are undeniable.
Jaundice also goes away fairly soon when treated with sunlight therapy.
I had jaundice myself when born (because of delayed chord clamping).
My midwife tries not to cut the chord before the placenta is born if at all possible. If the chord is short, she cuts it sooner though, to enable easier bonding with the baby (not until the chord stops pulsing though).

Hehe, I think if I would put something cold on my belly, LO would actually try to flip even now.
I just got home from a Bower-massage. (pressure-point massage to try to coax LO out).
If I haven´t started by tomorrow night, I´m going back to a ... hmm.. what to call it. Basically a conference where lots of people are using their connection to the spirit world (psychic stuff) to tell LO it´s safe to arrive now.
For some this might be considered mental in itself, but for me, when I had a stomach ulcer, a few of those sessions actually helped me a lot. (though that was one on one).
When I had surgery the next month, the ulcer was completely gone.


----------



## Loukachu

Hey ladies, saw doctor today as not right. I have hyperemesis gravidarium. Been prescribed anti sickness meds, signed off for two weeks and told to rest, have to monitor myself if things get worse have to go straight back to doc. :cry:


----------



## sam79

Sorry I have been MIA, but I am now officially team :pink: :happydance:

I gave birth to a beautiful baby girl on Sunday morning. I started getting contractions on Saturday afternoon and around 10pm they started to get more painful. I called the hospital and they told me that as I could breathe through them that it wasn't time to go in yet. Anyway, I managed to stay at home until 1:30am. I got to the hospital around 2am and I was 5cm dilated. Just before they checked I had my bloody show. So I was taking to the birthing suite. I had been using a TENS machine to try and help relieve the pain. By the time I got to the birthing suite I could no longer handle the pain so asked for an epidural. It was the best thing ever!! I got my epidural around 5:30 am and then they broke my waters soon after that. I dosed on and off after that until around 10:30 am when they checked my cervix again hoping that I was fully diluted. When they checked she had already started her decent down and the midwife could see the tip of her head. I started pushing at 11am and with the help of my dh holding one leg and offering lots of encouragement and my ob holding my other leg. Olivia Charlotte came into the world at 11:53am. The had been a bit of meconium in the fluid when my waters broke so she was quickly checked over by the pediatrician after my dh cut her umbilical cord. She was then brought back to me for lots of skin to skin and her first breastfeed. Although I am quite sore down below still, I had minimal damage with a first degree cut and 2 stitches. I feel so lucky to have had to birth experience that I had. My biggest issue now is my already huge boobs are now even bigger since my milk has come in and are extremely tender to touch. But I'm going to take it in my stride and enjoy every moment of my baby girl! I'll post photos soon.

Hope everyone else is doing well and I still have to catch up with recent posts.


----------



## ZeeZ

Sam - Congratulations! Yippee! I'm so happy for you. I wish you and your new family all the best.

Pilot  Its going to be your turn really soon. Good luck with convincing LO its safe to come out. 

Lou - so sorry. I hope you feel better soon.

Mrschezek - definitely don't do anything to encourage LO coming early but as pilot says she might pop back out. At least you know she's in a good position. Here the anatomy scan is done anywhere from 18  24 weeks and my doctor was fully booked till then. We will be finding out the gender  if LO co-operates.

Sportygirl  thanks. Glad your pre-birth visit went well.

Cord debate: It so hard to find unbiased info. The cord banks tell you one thing and the natural birth activists tell you another. 
The argument for Delayed cord clamping - Based on our family history its very unlikely stem cells will be of any benefit to our children versus the fact that your baby definitely can use the extra nutrients and boosted immune system from the placenta. Also the baby hardly gets any iron when breastfeeding and has to rely on its birth reserves until it starts on formula or solid food. Early clamping increases the likelihood of iron deficiency (even more so if the baby was premature and didnt have time to build up reserves in the womb). 
The argument for cord banking - On the other hand you can supplement formula for an iron deficiency and children have been clamped for the past 20 years with no serious side effects so in the very unlikely event my child (or future siblings) needs stem cells will I forgive myself for not doing it?
I havent even factored the cost of the cord banking since it was in our original budget but I imagine that for many parents its a huge consideration as well.


----------



## Clarkeyness

Sam- Big congrats to you and your family!!:hugs::happydance: Team pink YAY...So happy things went well with you and baby. Cant wait to see pictures!xo

Pilot- Still waiting, must be frustrating. LO is just very comfy in there and yes it is too cold outside and he senses that..hehehe. Hope you have some progression soon!! Cant wait to hear about it:hugs:

Lou- Sorry about feeling sick and not doing too well. Hope the meds work and you feel better soon:hugs:

Zee-Cant wait to hear about your anatomy scan and gender reveal!! We are looking into cord blood banking as well..not sure what to do though. YAY for half way there and getting a lot done. We are still trying to decorate the LO room. I think hubby is going to paint a blue horizontal stripe on the accent wall, the rest of the walls are beige. We have a chocolate brown crib and dresser in there and a couple shelves up. Wanting to do more...advice anyone?

Mrs Chezek- i heard varicose veins are uncomfortable in the girly parts..so sorry hun. :hugs:Hope it doesnt get worse for you. Also you take it easy anyways and rest to keep ur LO in there for another couple weeks!! Im sure everything will be fine as you are 35 weeks :hugs: Keep us posted!

AFM, I had my 3D u/s last week and got a few good pics but LO was not cooperating very well as he just loved to have his hands and feet over his face..lol. Hubby spoke to him through my belly during the u/s and it was cool to see him move his hands away when he heard his voice...didnt last too long though hehehe. oh well. My OB thinks I am a little small for almost 28weeks but ok for my size as I was small before. I am going to have another u/s in 2 weeks to measure the LO, hope all is ok. He is still breech but i know there is time for him to move.


----------



## MrsChezek

I totally thought I posted here yesterday but I guess I forgot to hit submit??? Here is what I had saved (I pre-write my posts on a text editor tool as I've lost posts while typing directly into this site):


"So I had some some preterm labor signs Tuesday evening and throughout the night, but have been symptom free since breakfast. Symptoms were - lightning bolt pain in cervix area at bed time, period like cramps in the night and then lower back pain just like I used to get with PMS when I woke up in the morning. It's all gone now, has been since breakfast, so hopefully it won't come back, but I see my doctor tomorrow (that's today) and will have my first non-stress test so hopefully all is well :thumbup:

I'm not too worried but JUST IN CASE, we vamped up our baby prep today and checked off a bunch of items that are critical to be done before LO arrives...going to continue that for the next few days so we're ready if push comes to shove. Kind of exciting I guess but mostly scary. I want her to wait at least 2 more weeks!!!!"

Since then, it's been even more eventful! We got a letter in the mail from our township that the lead levels in our water are extremely high - we filter our water with a Brita but that doesn't get rid of lead! :cry: We went to the township today to get clarification and they think it's a fluke because NO ONE else in our neighborhood or the other 30 randomly tested homes in our township had high levels. So they are going to redo the test today and hopefully get the results to us soon. But that is super stressful! I was already not sleeping well because of that and woke up to our dog throwing up in our bedroom, on the carpet at 5am! So we had to clean and scrub our carpet as it's a rental and we don't want to get charged for staining&#8230;all in all I'm exhausted today. Oh and I woke up to a couple more brown spots in my undies&#8230;definitely looking forward to seeing my doc in an hour and getting some answers/comfort.


OK, now that I'm done moaning about my world, a big CONGRATULATIONS to *sam*!!!!!! Cannot wait to see your little girl :happydance: Yay for our first 'over 30 threads' baby making an appearance!!!!! :wohoo: 
:hug:

*Lou* - sorry about your diagnosis. I'm not sure what it is and can't google it right now but hopefully things will go as well as they can for you :hugs: Definitely rest and do whatever is best!

*pilot* - thanks for your words of comfort&#8230;I'm glad that your LO popped down and up and still hasn't showed&#8230;makes me feel better about her coming too soon! :hugs: And good luck with the psychic connection stuff!!! It's whatever you believe in that works&#8230;some believe in praying, some believe in the spirit world and others in something else. I respect that (and I believe in all of it which makes a lot of people angry for some reason "u can't believe in God and in Buddha and after life and the caste system of Hinduism all at once!!! blah blah blah")

*Zeez* - I just wish I knew what makes LO's come early! Apparently this lovely lead in our water could be the culprit&#8230;though I'm still hoping the test results were wrong!!! And I agree in regards to finding unbiased info on cord blood is IMPOSSIBLE&#8230;everyone has an opinion and their 'facts' are interpreted as they please. You gotta go with whatever feels best for your situation&#8230;read all you can and go with your gut. That's what we're going to do!

*Clarkey* - if you want to decorate more, get some wall decals&#8230;they are pretty affordable yet definitely add personality to a room! Otherwise, I think you got the basics :thumbup: Glad your scan went well! Share some pics if you're up for it :flower: Always cool to see!


----------



## ZeeZ

Thanks Clarkey. Your nursery sounds lovely. Sorry I don&#8217;t really have suggestions right now but I agree with MrsChezek about the decals. Do you plan on incorporating a theme?

Aside from painting the walls (pastel green) and furniture (white) we haven&#8217;t thought any further about decorating. I&#8217;m sure that will change after the gender scan.

That&#8217;s so amazing about seeing LO move for DH&#8217;s voice. I&#8217;m going to have to try that! I&#8217;m sure everything will be fine &#8211; babies grow at different rates and it&#8217;s nothing to worry about. At 28 weeks there is still plenty of time for him to flip.

Wow MrsChezek &#8211; You&#8217;ve really had an eventful couple of days. I&#8217;m sure it would be fine if LO arrived early at 35 weeks but still glad the symptoms stopped if only to give you time to get everything done first. 

Fingers crossed that the lead was a fluke and everything is alright. It sounds like it is fine but please keep us updated.


----------



## preg_pilot

Loukachu said:


> Hey ladies, saw doctor today as not right. I have hyperemesis gravidarium. Been prescribed anti sickness meds, signed off for two weeks and told to rest, have to monitor myself if things get worse have to go straight back to doc. :cry:

Ouchee.
I´ve known a few ladies who had HG... I hope the meds help you.
The one time I had to go in to the hospital during this pregnancy because of dehydration, I was put in a room with ladies with HG. Most of them had to go in at least once a week to get fluids replenished.
:hugs:
I hope the meds help soon.



sam79 said:


> Sorry I have been MIA, but I am now officially team :pink: :happydance:
> 
> I gave birth to a beautiful baby girl on Sunday morning. I started getting contractions on Saturday afternoon and around 10pm they started to get more painful. I called the hospital and they told me that as I could breathe through them that it wasn't time to go in yet. Anyway, I managed to stay at home until 1:30am. I got to the hospital around 2am and I was 5cm dilated. Just before they checked I had my bloody show. So I was taking to the birthing suite. I had been using a TENS machine to try and help relieve the pain. By the time I got to the birthing suite I could no longer handle the pain so asked for an epidural. It was the best thing ever!! I got my epidural around 5:30 am and then they broke my waters soon after that. I dosed on and off after that until around 10:30 am when they checked my cervix again hoping that I was fully diluted. When they checked she had already started her decent down and the midwife could see the tip of her head. I started pushing at 11am and with the help of my dh holding one leg and offering lots of encouragement and my ob holding my other leg. Olivia Charlotte came into the world at 11:53am. The had been a bit of meconium in the fluid when my waters broke so she was quickly checked over by the pediatrician after my dh cut her umbilical cord. She was then brought back to me for lots of skin to skin and her first breastfeed. Although I am quite sore down below still, I had minimal damage with a first degree cut and 2 stitches. I feel so lucky to have had to birth experience that I had. My biggest issue now is my already huge boobs are now even bigger since my milk has come in and are extremely tender to touch. But I'm going to take it in my stride and enjoy every moment of my baby girl! I'll post photos soon.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well and I still have to catch up with recent posts.

Oh, wow, congratulations :hugs: :happydance:



MrsChezek said:


> I totally thought I posted here yesterday but I guess I forgot to hit submit??? Here is what I had saved (I pre-write my posts on a text editor tool as I've lost posts while typing directly into this site):
> 
> 
> "So I had some some preterm labor signs Tuesday evening and throughout the night, but have been symptom free since breakfast. Symptoms were - lightning bolt pain in cervix area at bed time, period like cramps in the night and then lower back pain just like I used to get with PMS when I woke up in the morning. It's all gone now, has been since breakfast, so hopefully it won't come back, but I see my doctor tomorrow (that's today) and will have my first non-stress test so hopefully all is well :thumbup:
> 
> I'm not too worried but JUST IN CASE, we vamped up our baby prep today and checked off a bunch of items that are critical to be done before LO arrives...going to continue that for the next few days so we're ready if push comes to shove. Kind of exciting I guess but mostly scary. I want her to wait at least 2 more weeks!!!!"
> 
> Since then, it's been even more eventful! We got a letter in the mail from our township that the lead levels in our water are extremely high - we filter our water with a Brita but that doesn't get rid of lead! :cry: We went to the township today to get clarification and they think it's a fluke because NO ONE else in our neighborhood or the other 30 randomly tested homes in our township had high levels. So they are going to redo the test today and hopefully get the results to us soon. But that is super stressful! I was already not sleeping well because of that and woke up to our dog throwing up in our bedroom, on the carpet at 5am! So we had to clean and scrub our carpet as it's a rental and we don't want to get charged for stainingall in all I'm exhausted today. Oh and I woke up to a couple more brown spots in my undiesdefinitely looking forward to seeing my doc in an hour and getting some answers/comfort.
> 
> 
> OK, now that I'm done moaning about my world, a big CONGRATULATIONS to *sam*!!!!!! Cannot wait to see your little girl :happydance: Yay for our first 'over 30 threads' baby making an appearance!!!!! :wohoo:
> :hug:
> 
> *Lou* - sorry about your diagnosis. I'm not sure what it is and can't google it right now but hopefully things will go as well as they can for you :hugs: Definitely rest and do whatever is best!
> 
> *pilot* - thanks for your words of comfortI'm glad that your LO popped down and up and still hasn't showedmakes me feel better about her coming too soon! :hugs: And good luck with the psychic connection stuff!!! It's whatever you believe in that workssome believe in praying, some believe in the spirit world and others in something else. I respect that (and I believe in all of it which makes a lot of people angry for some reason "u can't believe in God and in Buddha and after life and the caste system of Hinduism all at once!!! blah blah blah")
> 
> *Zeez* - I just wish I knew what makes LO's come early! Apparently this lovely lead in our water could be the culpritthough I'm still hoping the test results were wrong!!! And I agree in regards to finding unbiased info on cord blood is IMPOSSIBLEeveryone has an opinion and their 'facts' are interpreted as they please. You gotta go with whatever feels best for your situationread all you can and go with your gut. That's what we're going to do!
> 
> *Clarkey* - if you want to decorate more, get some wall decalsthey are pretty affordable yet definitely add personality to a room! Otherwise, I think you got the basics :thumbup: Glad your scan went well! Share some pics if you're up for it :flower: Always cool to see!

Fingers crossed she stays in there until at least 37 weeks :hugs:
I hope that Lead test was wrong... fingers crossed for that too.

AFM
Nothing much to report still, still getting a bunch of false starts (contractions every 3-5 minutes for an hour here and there).
LO still nice and snug in there. HB about 140-160 (sometimes 170) these days, and moving nicely, so nobody is worried just yet.
Meeting the midwife in about 3-4 hours now. She´ll probably do acupuncture and other stuff to get me going.


----------



## Clarkeyness

oh Pilot...hopefully she can help start something for you! How long will they let you go before you have to be induced??

Zee- your room sounds cute too! I have been looking at decals, maybe a nice tree and animals. We do have a couple hockey items as well as hubby is a sports freak!! i will post a pic when we are finished!!

Mrs C- i will post some pics of the 3D u/s soon...just have to load them to the computer. :) and yes keep us updated on the lead issue..wow that's scary..hopefully it was a mistake!


----------



## preg_pilot

Clarkeyness said:


> oh Pilot...hopefully she can help start something for you! How long will they let you go before you have to be induced??
> 
> Zee- your room sounds cute too! I have been looking at decals, maybe a nice tree and animals. We do have a couple hockey items as well as hubby is a sports freak!! i will post a pic when we are finished!!
> 
> Mrs C- i will post some pics of the 3D u/s soon...just have to load them to the computer. :) and yes keep us updated on the lead issue..wow that's scary..hopefully it was a mistake!

We can go up to about 42 weeks if everything looks good until then.
She asked me today if I wanted to go into the hospital to be induced, so basically it´s up to me, until next Saturday (8 more days).
I hope I don´t have to be induced...


----------



## MrsChezek

I hope you don't have to get induced either *pilot*! I'll keep everything crossed for you. Did you do the psychic session yet? How did it go?


AFM, got my baby shower tomorrow so I'm super excited for that. Otherwise, I'm doing alright. Got the bum pains :blush: (TMI - hemorrhoids) so I'm uncomfortable to say the least and still getting BH. Found a bit of (TMI again) reddish brown sticky mucous in my undies yesterday evening so I think my plug is starting to come out. I had more liquid brown discharge throughout the night when I wiped but no red blood so I guess we're still good. Trying to take it easy and wait out the next 2 weeks at least!

DH got his hands on the actual water report and the number was supposed to be .00085 not the .85 they put in our letter so the water is clean. Morons!!! However, we had them retest it this morning just in case so hopefully it will be confirmed as all good. Thank goodness!

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!
:hug:


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> I hope you don't have to get induced either *pilot*! I'll keep everything crossed for you. Did you do the psychic session yet? How did it go?
> 
> 
> AFM, got my baby shower tomorrow so I'm super excited for that. Otherwise, I'm doing alright. Got the bum pains :blush: (TMI - hemorrhoids) so I'm uncomfortable to say the least and still getting BH. Found a bit of (TMI again) reddish brown sticky mucous in my undies yesterday evening so I think my plug is starting to come out. I had more liquid brown discharge throughout the night when I wiped but no red blood so I guess we're still good. Trying to take it easy and wait out the next 2 weeks at least!
> 
> DH got his hands on the actual water report and the number was supposed to be .00085 not the .85 they put in our letter so the water is clean. Morons!!! However, we had them retest it this morning just in case so hopefully it will be confirmed as all good. Thank goodness!
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!
> :hug:

Felt too tired for the psychic session.
Still haven´t started, fingers crossed you don´t start yet either :hugs:
Good to hear the water report was wrong.


----------



## Joey1979

MrsChezek said:


> I hope you don't have to get induced either *pilot*! I'll keep everything crossed for you. Did you do the psychic session yet? How did it go?
> 
> 
> AFM, got my baby shower tomorrow so I'm super excited for that. Otherwise, I'm doing alright. Got the bum pains :blush: (TMI - hemorrhoids) so I'm uncomfortable to say the least and still getting BH. Found a bit of (TMI again) reddish brown sticky mucous in my undies yesterday evening so I think my plug is starting to come out. I had more liquid brown discharge throughout the night when I wiped but no red blood so I guess we're still good. Trying to take it easy and wait out the next 2 weeks at least!
> 
> DH got his hands on the actual water report and the number was supposed to be .00085 not the .85 they put in our letter so the water is clean. Morons!!! However, we had them retest it this morning just in case so hopefully it will be confirmed as all good. Thank goodness!
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!
> :hug:

Hope you enjoy your shower tomorrow!!!!

And good luck *pilot* not long now! It's exciting that one of the group is so close!!

xx


----------



## preg_pilot

Tiny update.
Still waiting, had contractions 12 minutes apart for 2 hours this morning. Occasional ones now.
Come on little man, let´s get this show on the road :happydance:


----------



## Loukachu

preg_pilot said:


> Tiny update.
> Still waiting, had contractions 12 minutes apart for 2 hours this morning. Occasional ones now.
> Come on little man, let´s get this show on the road :happydance:

Fingers crossed he is on his way! :happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

preg_pilot said:


> Tiny update.
> Still waiting, had contractions 12 minutes apart for 2 hours this morning. Occasional ones now.
> Come on little man, let´s get this show on the road :happydance:

How long are the contractions? Are they at least 1 min? I hope this is it!!! I'm sending your LO lots of encouragement and positive energy! Go for a walk if you can muster the energy!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Oooh how exciting! Lets hope this is it! :happydance:


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> Tiny update.
> Still waiting, had contractions 12 minutes apart for 2 hours this morning. Occasional ones now.
> Come on little man, let´s get this show on the road :happydance:
> 
> How long are the contractions? Are they at least 1 min? I hope this is it!!! I'm sending your LO lots of encouragement and positive energy! Go for a walk if you can muster the energy!!Click to expand...

The contractions can be anywhere from 40 seconds up to 2 minutes.
Usually average around 1:10...
I´m going out later today if I haven´t started.
Going to visit my elderly cat, and get some more stuff from moms storage.
Then we´re going out for chicken nachos, going to eat some of the strong stuff too, and hope that gets me going.


----------



## preg_pilot

Feeling hormonal and a bit hurt today.
Don´t know when/if I´ll post again.

Sorry guys, everything is fine with the pregnancy though...


----------



## Clarkeyness

Pilot- Hope you're ok! :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

preg_pilot said:


> Feeling hormonal and a bit hurt today.
> Don´t know when/if I´ll post again.
> 
> Sorry guys, everything is fine with the pregnancy though...

:hug:
Hang in there *pilot*!!! LO will come when he's ready...you're doing great! I hope you do come back and update us but if you need a break, I understand! :hugs:


----------



## sam79

Hi all, here are a couple of pics of Olivia 

We're doing really well, apart from a couple of off nights. I think too many visitors sometimes upsets any kind off routine that we are trying to establish. My dh has been wonderful helping out with diaper changes, baths and getting up to her in the middle of the night. I'm finding that I have very little time to get on here so sorry if my posts are far and few between for the next little while. Good luck to everyone who is due soon.
 



Attached Files:







Olivia Day 3.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0102.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## bubbles82

Ah she's lovely :) x


----------



## poppy13

sam79 said:


> Hi all, here are a couple of pics of Olivia
> 
> We're doing really well, apart from a couple of off nights. I think too many visitors sometimes upsets any kind off routine that we are trying to establish. My dh has been wonderful helping out with diaper changes, baths and getting up to her in the middle of the night. I'm finding that I have very little time to get on here so sorry if my posts are far and few between for the next little while. Good luck to everyone who is due soon.

beautiful!! Congrats hun xx


----------



## Joey1979

*Sam79* congrats she is so cute!!!!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Congrats Sam!! Wow she is adorable.


----------



## Loukachu

Congrats Sam she is so beautiful


----------



## sasha0430

sam79 said:


> Hi all, here are a couple of pics of Olivia
> 
> We're doing really well, apart from a couple of off nights. I think too many visitors sometimes upsets any kind off routine that we are trying to establish. My dh has been wonderful helping out with diaper changes, baths and getting up to her in the middle of the night. I'm finding that I have very little time to get on here so sorry if my posts are far and few between for the next little while. Good luck to everyone who is due soon.

Congrats Sam...she is so cute and look at the hair...just precious!!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Beautiful little girl *Sam*! Congrats :happydance:

Quick update from me - (still) on modified bedrest as to keep LO baking as long as possible. I'm feeling fine and no major complications. Just having a lot of mild but regular contractions. They're hoping its just an asymptomatic UTI and that once it's treated things will calm down. FX! I just want her to stay put for one more week! More details on my journal :flower:

:hug: to all!


----------



## sam79

Thanks everyone 

Pilot - Hope your okay :hugs:

MrsChezek - Hope your lo stays put for another week. Although I have heard of other people delivering strong and healthy babies 4 weeks early if she does decide to make her appearance early.

Hope everyone else is doing well. Still trying to catch up on earlier posts as I seem to have very little time these days to get on babyandbump.


----------



## Loukachu

MrsChezek said:


> Beautiful little girl *Sam*! Congrats :happydance:
> 
> Quick update from me - (still) on modified bedrest as to keep LO baking as long as possible. I'm feeling fine and no major complications. Just having a lot of mild but regular contractions. They're hoping its just an asymptomatic UTI and that once it's treated things will calm down. FX! I just want her to stay put for one more week! More details on my journal :flower:
> 
> :hug: to all!

Take care of yourself MrsC xxx


----------



## ZeeZ

Sam - beatiful little girl. Well done there. I can imagine that spare timeis difficult to come by right now and even if you could why would you wan to take you eyes off her.

Pilot - hope you doing ok.

MrsChezek - sorry about the bed rest but Sam is right- at 36 weeks baby will be just fine either way. Whee and we were worried about going over the due date! On a happier note tell us more about the baby shower. I saw a bit about it on your journal but think all the excitement of the preterm labour happened so soon after we never got the details.

how is everyone else doing?

afm - just doing a lot of waiting. so much is on hold until we find out the gender on the 18th plus I'm waiting for them to get back to me with the dates for my antenatal classes.


----------



## MrsChezek

Thanks *Sam*! I can&#8217;t stop looking at your LO&#8230;so cute! Cannot wait to be holding my own! :happydance:

*Pilot* &#8211; thinking about you&#8230;hope everything is ok! :hugs: Tomorrow is the big day if LO hasn't showed up already. Good luck hun!

*Zeez* &#8211; I guess you&#8217;re right! I didn&#8217;t write too much, huh? I was planning to share some pics after I uploaed them but never got to do that! :dohh: It was a lot of fun. It was a tea party at this rustic inn around the corner from my house that has that &#8216;grandma&#8217;s house&#8217; vibe. We had tea sandwiches, scones, cookies and chocolates along with tea of course. I got a lot of really great stuff! At least I think so as it was mostly from my registry :haha: Everyone was super generous and I&#8217;m super thankful to have them in my life. I can&#8217;t wait to use it all! Are you excited for your gender scan? 10 more weeks! Do you have a prediction? :happydance:


I posted a 36 week pic in my journal...otherwise, things are good. Feeling pretty well still and just trying to rest...


----------



## Clarkeyness

Mrs Chezek- Sounds like you had a great shower!! :) i cant wait for mine, its on the 24th!! Also I checked to see where Pilot has been and it looks like she deactivated her account??...Not sure what happened and who upset her. I hope she comes back and updates post delivery. We're all thinking about you Pilot :hugs:


----------



## Kmae

Yay!!! I finally get to join this thread!!! I am currently 7w2days and had an ultrasound at 6w6days and baby was measuring 7 weeks and had a very strong heartbeat:happydance:. I look forward to sharing this next stage of my pregnancy journey with you ladies!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Yay kmae, welcome to the club!! Congrats to you! :)


----------



## Loukachu

Kmae said:


> Yay!!! I finally get to join this thread!!! I am currently 7w2days and had an ultrasound at 6w6days and baby was measuring 7 weeks and had a very strong heartbeat:happydance:. I look forward to sharing this next stage of my pregnancy journey with you ladies!

Welcome! Xxx


----------



## sasha0430

Kmae said:


> Yay!!! I finally get to join this thread!!! I am currently 7w2days and had an ultrasound at 6w6days and baby was measuring 7 weeks and had a very strong heartbeat:happydance:. I look forward to sharing this next stage of my pregnancy journey with you ladies!

WOOHOOO...Congrats!!! Welcome!!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Woo hoo for a strong heartbeat!!! I was getting worried since you hadn't come by yet :hugs: SOOOOOO happy for you buddy!!! :kiss: Yay for *Kmae*! :yipee:

*Clarkey* - yeah I don't know what happened to upset *pilot* but I hope she's ok and enjoying her little boy by now!

*edit: what's ur due date *Kmae*? I need to update the opening info post...am I missing anyone? Baby brain is awful!


----------



## bubbles82

Welcome Kmae! :)

I'm not on the front page yet Mrs C, team yellow, due September 14th.


----------



## Loukachu

bubbles82 said:


> Welcome Kmae! :)
> 
> I'm not on the front page yet Mrs C, team yellow, due September 14th.

I am not on front page either team pink, due September 20th


----------



## bubbles82

Loukachu said:


> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Kmae! :)
> 
> I'm not on the front page yet Mrs C, team yellow, due September 14th.
> 
> I am not on front page either team pink, due September 20thClick to expand...

Hey Lou,

How do you know so early you're team pink?


----------



## Loukachu

bubbles82 said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Kmae! :)
> 
> I'm not on the front page yet Mrs C, team yellow, due September 14th.
> 
> I am not on front page either team pink, due September 20thClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Lou,
> 
> How do you know so early you're team pink?Click to expand...

I don't know that I am -it is mine and hubby's guess so technically team yellow but if I had to guess would be pink.


----------



## Joey1979

Exciting to have lots of new names on this thread!!!!

Hope pilot is doing ok?! *MrsC* how are you? Did you have a good weekend?

*Bubbles82* where aborts in Yorkshire are you?

Only 4 weeks left at work for me now - will be sooooo glad to finish as I am exhausted and I am sure this baby has dropped so getting some pelvic pain now - which is not fun!! Just hope she stays in there until I get to 38 weeks!! Really don't want to go into labour whilst at work! Baby stuff is all washed, ready and in place and I have my baby shower on Saturday - so excited for that!!!

Hope everyone has a good week!!

xx


----------



## bubbles82

Joey - I'm in Harrogate, so about half an hour down the road from you in Leeds!

How exciting to be nearly done at work, seems a long way for me yet as I haven't even told work I'm pregnant. Hope baby stays put for you.


Just got back from my first scan, I was seriously expecting them to say there was nothing there! But there was a little bean with a strong heartbeat, so relieved. Baby was lying in an awkward position so it was difficult for them to measure properly, but they've put me back a couple of days, but said it will probably change at my 12 week scan which is booked for the 7th of March.


----------



## Loukachu

bubbles82 said:


> Joey - I'm in Harrogate, so about half an hour down the road from you in Leeds!
> 
> How exciting to be nearly done at work, seems a long way for me yet as I haven't even told work I'm pregnant. Hope baby stays put for you.
> 
> 
> Just got back from my first scan, I was seriously expecting them to say there was nothing there! But there was a little bean with a strong heartbeat, so relieved. Baby was lying in an awkward position so it was difficult for them to measure properly, but they've put me back a couple of days, but said it will probably change at my 12 week scan which is booked for the 7th of March.

I saw my doc at 5 weeks and they said they would refer me for booking in appointment but have had nothing yet. Will it come in the post or should I chase it?


----------



## Loukachu

bubbles82 said:


> Joey - I'm in Harrogate, so about half an hour down the road from you in Leeds!
> 
> How exciting to be nearly done at work, seems a long way for me yet as I haven't even told work I'm pregnant. Hope baby stays put for you.
> 
> 
> Just got back from my first scan, I was seriously expecting them to say there was nothing there! But there was a little bean with a strong heartbeat, so relieved. Baby was lying in an awkward position so it was difficult for them to measure properly, but they've put me back a couple of days, but said it will probably change at my 12 week scan which is booked for the 7th of March.

Great news about your scan. I had to have an early one at 6 weeks and saw string heartbeat too. Feels like so long ago now!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Joey- Yay for 4 weeks left at work and 6 weeks till you're due!! :happydance:

Bubbles- congrats on your scan! You must feel relieved now knowing everything is fine. Cant wait to hear about your 12 weeks scan! :)

Mrs C- Hopefully Pilot does come back to share the news! How are you doing now? Soon you will be full term and waiting!! YAY:happydance:

Afm, I have a scan on valentines day this Thursday to measure LO and see if he is still breech which I think he is. Hopefully he will turn. I still have to post a few of my 3D pics...:wacko: We have been trying to complete LO room..still have a few things left. Baby shower also in 2 weeks, cant wait!!


----------



## ZeeZ

Mrschezek &#8211; the baby shower sounds absolutely lovely. Really excited about the gender scan, I spent the first trimester thinking Boy now I&#8217;m convinced it&#8217;s a girl for no reason at all. My midwife guessed girl after she heard the heartbeat but it far from a fool proof predication. Only 1 week till I find out for sure.

Welcome Kmae &#8211; great to have you here at last! Congrats on a healthy scan and heartbeat.

You too Bubbles. I know exactly what you mean, even after the scan DH had to keep reassuring me afterwards that I wasn&#8217;t dreaming and he also saw the baby really was in there! 

Joey &#8211; wow only 4 weeks more of work -time is flying. Enjoy the baby shower! 

Lou &#8211; sorry I&#8217;m in SA so don&#8217;t know much about how it works over there. However I overheard a few girls in other forums saying how they had to follow up because they didn&#8217;t get informed of the date for their appointment.

Clarkey - enjoy seeing Lo on Valetinesday, Hope he turns for you soon,


----------



## Loukachu

ZeeZ said:


> Mrschezek  the baby shower sounds absolutely lovely. Really excited about the gender scan, I spent the first trimester thinking Boy now Im convinced its a girl for no reason at all. My midwife guessed girl after she heard the heartbeat but it far from a fool proof predication. Only 1 week till I find out for sure.
> 
> Welcome Kmae  great to have you here at last! Congrats on a healthy scan and heartbeat.
> 
> You too Bubbles. I know exactly what you mean, even after the scan DH had to keep reassuring me afterwards that I wasnt dreaming and he also saw the baby really was in there!
> 
> Joey  wow only 4 weeks more of work -time is flying. Enjoy the baby shower!
> 
> 
> Lou  sorry Im in SA so dont know much about how it works over there. However I overheard a few girls in other forums saying how they had to follow up because they didnt get informed of the date for their appointment.
> 
> Clarkey - enjoy seeing Lo on Valetinesday, Hope he turns for you soon,

Thanks Zeez I got the community midwives number today, going to give them a call tomorrow


----------



## bubbles82

Loukachu said:


> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> Joey - I'm in Harrogate, so about half an hour down the road from you in Leeds!
> 
> How exciting to be nearly done at work, seems a long way for me yet as I haven't even told work I'm pregnant. Hope baby stays put for you.
> 
> 
> Just got back from my first scan, I was seriously expecting them to say there was nothing there! But there was a little bean with a strong heartbeat, so relieved. Baby was lying in an awkward position so it was difficult for them to measure properly, but they've put me back a couple of days, but said it will probably change at my 12 week scan which is booked for the 7th of March.
> 
> I saw my doc at 5 weeks and they said they would refer me for booking in appointment but have had nothing yet. Will it come in the post or should I chase it?Click to expand...

It's probably worth chasing up, I know it works different in each area but I phoned my doc at 5 weeks, they didn't even want to see me just said they'd pass my details on to the midwife and she'd be in touch. I got a call from her a couple of days later with my booking appointment which I had when I was 7 weeks + 4, they gave me my next midwife appointment there which is on the 22nd, and referred me for an early scan which is the one I had today, and after the scan today they gave me the date for the 12 week scan. 

I know some places don't do their booking appointments til nearer 12 weeks, but I would've thought someone would've been in touch by now so probably best checking they haven't forgotten you or messed up somewhere.


----------



## Kmae

Thanks for the warm welcome- it's great to see so many familiar names here!

MrsChezek, I just can't believe how far along you are already...you too Zeez, so awesome. My due date is September 28th (looks like a few of us here are due in September!). 

Lou, once I got my first scan from the Fertility Specialist- I had to make a follow up appointment with my OBGYN myself. Not sure how it works on your end of the world- but for me I had to make the appointment myself. My next u/s is on March 11th and I will be just over 11weeks. Can't wait!


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi girls!
I've updated the front page&#8230;can't believe I fell so far behind! Sowwy :hugs:

*Lou* - I've put you down as unknown for now :winkwink: But I hope it's a girl if that is what you're going for!!!

*Joey* - I'm thrilled to get some new faces here too! I was getting sad that no one was making their way here for so long&#8230;we have a pretty big gap between end of June and September babies. I'm feeling pretty well except for the lightning bolt pains I'm getting cause she's sitting really low in my pelvis. She's pushing on my pubic symphysis and it's just not feeling that great! But otherwise, I'm good. Contractions aren't as regular and I'll be off bed rest in 3 days when I reach full term :happydance: Your baby shower will be so fun! I had a great time at mine :flower: Hope she stays put till your work is done!!!

*bubbles* - so glad your first scan was good and you got a strong heartbeat! :happydance: That must have felt so good! I remember the first time I heard our heartbeat&#8230;seems like ages ago now!! Boy the time flies&#8230;your 12 week scan is on my due date so an exciting day all around :wohoo:

*Clarkey* - how exciting to get another scan! I had a growth one done and it was so nice to check in with LO&#8230;hope all goes well and that he's turned! Still looking forward to those 3D pics :winkwink:

*Zeez* - one week will pass by in no time! Maybe I'll even have my little girl by then :flower: Wouldn't that be great! I just want her to wait out until this Thursday (37 weeks, but ideally the following week so she's closer to 38 weeks :baby:

*Kmae* - I can't believe how far along I am either!!!! Craziness :yipee: Time is flying. We already had our first thread baby from *sam* - she had a little girl a week ago? maybe 2? I swear I cannot keep track of time at ALL these days! *Preg_Pilot* was 42 weeks on Saturday and scheduled to be induced but she disappeared a week ago on us and we haven't heard from her since. She said she was hurt but none of us know why :nope: and *Clarkey* saw the other day that she deactivated her account&#8230;hope all is well with her.


AFM, saw my doc today for another NST and baby looked happy. I had some contractions but they weren't as regular so the concern is low. Plus, I'm full term in 3 days so after that the doc said not to worry about anything! She's sitting super low and because of all the lighting bolts I'm getting, he said based on his experience, he could see her coming before the due date but there is no medical evidence per se to support this - just his experiential evidence. I'll take it. I just don't want her to be overdue so I don't have to get induced! So FX :kiss:


----------



## Loukachu

Thanks guys going to give community midwives a call and ask them how it all works so I can have piece of mind!


----------



## ZeeZ

kmae - you're due on my mothers birthday! 

Mrschezek - I know time flies after the first trimeaster (which felt sooo long). So exciting that your LO could be here so soon but its annoying you get to spent the next 2 days hoping she doesn't come early and then immediately switch to hoping she doesn't come late!


----------



## Loukachu

Spoke to community midwife today. She has me in the system ad they are about I send me my 12 week scan appointment. She said to get my bloods done 5 days before that and that hopefully they will have a midwife appointment around the same time. Feel so much better now I know what is going on!


----------



## sportysgirl

Loukachu glad you spoke to the midwife, it nice to know whats going on isn't it?

Kmae welcome heres to a happy and healthy 9 months!

Mrs C glad all ok lets hope baby hangs on a few more days! 

Bubbles glad the scan went well its such an amazing sight and sound.


I have now finished work but I am still shattered probably trying to do too much! Really enjoying my antenatal classes, its nice to meet new people too! :happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi girls!
I have a couple extra coupons for a *FREE* Udder Cover (1), Seven Slings everyday sling (x2) and Carseat Canopy (x2). I'm happy to share the code with whomever is interested! First come, first serve. My assumption is that it's US only and perhaps Canada too. The websites are:
www.carseatcanopy.com
www.uddercovers.com
www.sevenslings.com

Check them out and let me know! :hugs:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Mrs C- Those items are awesome. How were you able to get free coupons? I would like to have the coupon code for a free car seat canopy and utter cover. Thank you so much!! xoxo


----------



## MrsChezek

Clarkeyness said:


> Mrs C- Those items are awesome. How were you able to get free coupons? I would like to have the coupon code for a free car seat canopy and utter cover. Thank you so much!! xoxo

I got them with some purchases I made at some point :flower: I'll PM you the details!

Still have 2 for the slings and 1 for a car seat cover if anyone else wants!


----------



## Kmae

MrsChezek said:


> Clarkeyness said:
> 
> 
> Mrs C- Those items are awesome. How were you able to get free coupons? I would like to have the coupon code for a free car seat canopy and utter cover. Thank you so much!! xoxo
> 
> I got them with some purchases I made at some point :flower: I'll PM you the details!
> 
> Still have 2 for the slings and 1 for a car seat cover if anyone else wants!Click to expand...

I would love to get the coupon code for 1 sling and 1 car seat cover if they are still available. Thank you so much for offering!!! I have 4 baby showers coming up- but honestly..I'll most likely keep them for myself since I'll need these anyway. Awesome!


----------



## MD1223

Ladies!!! It makes me feel so good to see so many more of you on this thread. I am so sorry I have been absent for so long. After moving back to DC, I have been crazy with getting ready to open our new business. I was just searching symptoms of labor when I was brought to a thread on B&B and was notified I had a message from sweet MrsChez! Thank you so much for the message! 

I hope everyone is doing great! We didnt find out what we are having; so, that will be a fun surprise. Was 39 weeks yesterday. Crazy how time flies! I will try to read back some and see how everyone is doing. I am still in crazy busy mode trying to get as much done as possible for the business before baby arrives. We'll see how that goes. ;) 

HUGS to ALL!!! And congratulations to all the new (and now, relatively, old) preggos! :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

MD1223 said:


> Ladies!!! It makes me feel so good to see so many more of you on this thread. I am so sorry I have been absent for so long. After moving back to DC, I have been crazy with getting ready to open our new business. I was just searching symptoms of labor when I was brought to a thread on B&B and was notified I had a message from sweet MrsChez! Thank you so much for the message!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing great! We didnt find out what we are having; so, that will be a fun surprise. Was 39 weeks yesterday. Crazy how time flies! I will try to read back some and see how everyone is doing. I am still in crazy busy mode trying to get as much done as possible for the business before baby arrives. We'll see how that goes. ;)
> 
> HUGS to ALL!!! And congratulations to all the new (and now, relatively, old) preggos! :hugs:

I'm so glad google led you back to us! And that your business is coming along nicely. 39 weeks! :yipee: You're almost there...hope you stop back by when you have your LO and share your experience and some pictures :happydance: So good to see you here! :hugs:


----------



## Clarkeyness

YAY for 30 weeks!! Had an ultrasound done valentines day and he is 3 pounds!! He did a big yawn when they scanned his face. So cute! He is still breech and placenta low so my Dr is monitoring this and hoping he turns! If not i will need a C-section but Im ok with this. His anatomy was normal and kidneys are still fine, :happydance: Time is getting close!

Hope everyone is well!! xoxo


----------



## Kmae

Welcome back MD! Wow, sounds like you got a lot of great things going on right now. So exciting! I really hope you get some time to post pics of your LO. What a great surprise that will be to find out the gender.

Clarkey, 3lbs wow that's great!:happydance: what a great V day present! That must have been the cutest thing ever to see your LO yawn:haha:


----------



## MrsChezek

Yay *Clarkey*! Very cool Valentines indeed :happydance: Hope he turns but it's good that you're happy either way! Good for you to stay open minded :hugs:


----------



## sasha0430

Woohoo Clarkey..congrats on 30 weeks:happydance:...it is awesome that you got to see LO on Valentines day and that is doing so well...so good that lo is doing well..I could possibly have to have c-section as well as I have placenta previa...I will have another us at 28 weeks to see if it has moved any...if not then they will do another one around 34 weeks and then if it is still not moved they will schedule c sectionif that is the worst case scenario I am fine with that since I have read horror stories on Dr. Google about placenta previa...


----------



## ZeeZ

Just a quick update we're team pink!


----------



## MrsChezek

Woo hoo *Zeez*! Congrats and welcome to team :pink:!!!!


----------



## Joey1979

Welcome to team pink Zeez!!! How many each way do we have now?! 

Hope you all had a good weekend! I had my baby shower on Saturday - had an excellent time, afternoon tea at a nice hotel (all the cakes were pink lol) and lots and lots of pressies for the baby!! Only three weeks left at work now - really can't wait to finish, it's def getting tougher to last the day, just want to go to sleep! 

Lots of ladies getting close now - exciting times!!

xx


----------



## MrsChezek

Glad you had a great time at your shower *joey*! I keep forgetting to post pics of mine...I'll do that soon. Along with my latest belly progression :dohh: I suck!

Here is the team list as I have it:
preg_pilot - 1.26.2013 :blue:
sam79 - 1.26.2013 :pink:
MD1223 - 2.21.2013 :yellow:
MindUtopia - 3.1.2013
MrsChezek - 3.7.2013 :pink:
ttc1st - 3.13.2013
sportysgirl - 3.15.2013 :yellow:
Breezy81 - 3.17.2013 :pink:
Rmsh1 - 3.23.2013 :pink:
joey1979 - 3.25.2013 :pink:
Ready4BabyOne - 4.18.2013
Clarkeyness - 4.27.2013 :blue:
poppy13 - 5.2.2013 :blue:
Smimms - 5.21.2013
sasha0430 - 5.29.2013 :blue:
Zeez - 6.17.2013 :pink:
bubbles - 9.14.2013 :yellow:
Loukachu - 9.20.2013
Kmae - 9.28.2013

Let me know if any of you keep in touch with the unknowns so I can update! or if I have your info wrong :dohh:

:hug:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Yay Zee for team pink! I think we need a couple more team blues on here..lol. Happy your baby shower was great Joey..mine is this Sunday feb 23. It seems a bit early as I will only be 31 weeks but I was worried I would have him early due to my prior issues and I wanted to be prepared. He may trick me and come late...lol. Just as long as he stays comfy in there until 37 weeks! :)


----------



## poppy13

MrsChezek said:


> Glad you had a great time at your shower *joey*! I keep forgetting to post pics of mine...I'll do that soon. Along with my latest belly progression :dohh: I suck!
> 
> Here is the team list as I have it:
> preg_pilot - 1.26.2013 :blue:
> sam79 - 1.26.2013 :pink:
> MD1223 - 2.21.2013 :yellow:
> MindUtopia - 3.1.2013
> MrsChezek - 3.7.2013 :pink:
> ttc1st - 3.13.2013
> sportysgirl - 3.15.2013 :yellow:
> Breezy81 - 3.17.2013 :pink:
> Rmsh1 - 3.23.2013 :pink:
> joey1979 - 3.25.2013 :pink:
> Ready4BabyOne - 4.18.2013
> Clarkeyness - 4.27.2013 :blue:
> poppy13 - 5.2.2013 :blue:
> Smimms - 5.21.2013
> sasha0430 - 5.29.2013 :blue:
> Zeez - 6.17.2013 :pink:
> bubbles - 9.14.2013 :yellow:
> Loukachu - 9.20.2013
> Kmae - 9.28.2013
> 
> Let me know if any of you keep in touch with the unknowns so I can update! or if I have your info wrong :dohh:
> 
> :hug:

hey Mrs Chezek, You're so close now! I remember when you got your :bfp:

My due date is 30th April.

I still have 5 weeks left at work, can't wait to finish :sleep: getting tired now.

xx


----------



## Sbmack

So excited I found this group. I hope it's ok that I join. 

I'm 32 and am due on Oct. 16th. This is our first child and we are really excited after ttc for almost a year. We have been together 13 years and married for two.

I am excited to talk to women my age on here. I joined an Oct. birth group, but it seems like everyone there is under 25. It's not that I don't wish them well, I just can't relate as much. I look forward to reading back through this thread.


----------



## poppy13

Sbmack said:


> So excited I found this group. I hope it's ok that I join.
> 
> I'm 32 and am due on Oct. 16th. This is our first child and we are really excited after ttc for almost a year. We have been together 13 years and married for two.
> 
> I am excited to talk to women my age on here. I joined an Oct. birth group, but it seems like everyone there is under 25. It's not that I don't wish them well, I just can't relate as much. I look forward to reading back through this thread.

Congratulations and welcome! Hope you're feeling well?

Everyone is friendly and supportive on here so I'm sure you'll fit in just fine :winkwink:


----------



## MrsChezek

Welcome *Sbmack*! :hi: I've added you to the first post roster :flower: Glad you found us as well!

*poppy* - I've updated your due date :baby:

Hope everyone is feeling ok? Pretty quiet on here...

AFM, still no labor...bean had another field day yesterday evening of head butting against my cervix and pubic symphysis :cry: It is SO uncomfortable! But I try to focus on how lucky I am that she is head down and nice and low so I can deliver vaginally. The back pain is getting worse and worse as my belly feels huge, but my weight gain seems to have leveled off. Though the giant muffin I had for breakfast yesterday and the big cake I baked which I will be making my way through over the next few days beg to differ :haha: Alas...a few more weeks at most! I can do this :happydance:

:hug: to all!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Welcome Sbmack! congrats on your :bfp: !! How are you doing so far?

Poppy- Hope you are well! Havent heard from you in a while :)

Chezek- Hope you fell better. Im sure LO will be here soon!:happydance: I know what you mean with cervix pain..ouch. Since LO is head up, he keeps kicking me in the cervix...feels like a knife stabbing me :haha: Im ok with this as long as he is healthy kicking around! :)


----------



## sasha0430

Congrats on teem pink Zeez...:happydance:

Poppy your due date is on my birthday...:thumbup:

Welcome Sbmack...happy and healthy nine months...

I am happy to see everyone is moving along just finekeep up the good work girlsso many of you are so closevery exciting

AFMI had my glucose test this morning with regular check upin two weeks I have u/s to see if placenta has movedI will have a baby shower at work tomorrow and then my sister in law is doing one for me at the end of Marchreason they are doing one at work so early is just in case I have to go on bad rest after my 28 week scanI really hope not because I have enough PTO saved for maternity leave and would rather use it when he is hereHowever I will do whatever is best for my NickolasI am feeling him move now and it is an awesome feelingsIt took a while for me to feel him because of anterior placenta but it was worth the wait...:thumbup:


----------



## Sbmack

Thanks for the welcome, ladies. 

Besides being more tired than usual, I've felt great these last few weeks. I am very anxious for my scan next Thursday because a midwife told me I was most likely miscarrying last Friday. It made for a horrible weekend. When I saw the dr. on Monday she said that there was no evidence that I definitely was. I got my hcg levels checked and they had increased by 60% from Friday. Not stellar numbers, but they weren't going down! 

So many of you are in the final stretch. How exciting! I hope you're not too uncomfortable.

I'm reading through most of the thread, but thought I'd ask your thoughts on excersize and intercourse anyway. I am waiting until my scan next week to do either again. I am really missing yoga. I will probably just go for a walk until I know that everything is ok. I'm scared to dtd because I have a friable cervix and if I bleed at all i will worry too much.


----------



## sportysgirl

Sbmack welcome, I hope your scan goes well. 
With regards to exercise it a case of listening to your body and not overdoing it. Yoga is great for pregnancy, I have been doing some and really enjoying it!


----------



## poppy13

Clarkeyness said:


> Welcome Sbmack! congrats on your :bfp: !! How are you doing so far?
> 
> Poppy- Hope you are well! Havent heard from you in a while :)
> 
> Chezek- Hope you fell better. Im sure LO will be here soon!:happydance: I know what you mean with cervix pain..ouch. Since LO is head up, he keeps kicking me in the cervix...feels like a knife stabbing me :haha: Im ok with this as long as he is healthy kicking around! :)

Hi *Clarkeyness* - I'm good thanks. I do read up daily but am not very good at posting! 

We had our 3rd NCT antenatal class last night - learning lots about birthing positions and breathing and the dads got to practise massage which was lovely. Also learned about soothing a crying baby. All really useful stuff but makes it feel very real all of a sudden. It's not something lovely that will happen in the future anymore but it will definitely happen at the most in 12 weeks if he is 2 weeks overdue and if he is 2 weeks early it could be as soon as 8 weeks. It's a bit scary actually :argh: Does anyone else feel like this? It's no longer something I'm viewing with rose tinted glasses, don't get me wrong I'm sooo happy that we have our beautiful baby on the way and know that it is right for us but I'm still feeling a bit anxious about the whole thing. Similiar to the nerves you get before getting married - excited but nervous at the same time.

Sorry I've rambled, it's so good to know you ladies are there if I need to vent xx


----------



## Joey1979

Hi *poppy13* glad you are enjoying NCT - we finished our classes a couple of weeks ago and loved them - learnt so much and made some good friends going thought the same thing! I know what you mean about being excited and nervous! I still don't believe it's actually going to happen and I am having a baby!!!! Don't think I will until she is here!!! 

Hope everyone else is ok!! And welcome *sbmack* !!! Congrats!!! I did Zumba up until I was 6 months - like everyone has said just listen to your body! Don't do anything you couldn't do before but continue with your normal exercise - you will soon know when to stop!!! I was just too tired to be jumping around!!!

Only 2 weeks left at work after this - can't wait!!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## MrsChezek

SO a quick update from me&#8230;I had some PMS like pains last night: cramps in my lower abs and lower back ache. Slept through the night but when I woke up, the cramps were much worse and I actually had to stop what I was doing and breathe through some of them. I had my regular scheduled doc appt at 11:30am so I just waited it out. Turns out these were contractions!!! But since I was handling them fine and baby was doing great, they sent me home and said see ya later or on Monday as usual. Well, they subsided by 3pm and seem to have gone away for the most part. False start I guess? :shrug:

Anyway, more details in my journal but I wanted to update you all. I'm not too comfortable sitting at my desk so going to keep this post short&#8230;

*Clarkey* - hope LO flips and stops kicking you in your cervix! BIG OUCH indeed :hugs:

*sasha* - hope you get away with no berets! FX and hope you had a great time at your work shower today!

*Sbmack* - keeping everything crossed that your midwife is wrong!!!! Keep us posted :hugs: I would take it easy on exercise and intercourse until you know that your bean has settled in nicely and is strong. No need to risk it for a bit! But once things settle, I highly recommend yoga&#8230;I did it up until I was put on bed rest at 36 weeks&#8230;DTD we didn't really do cause I was too nervous at first and then too uncomfortable&#8230;we started it up at 37 weeks though as a method of induction :winkwink:

*poppy* - I totally feel your reality jitters! I couldn't wait but after this morning, it all seemed all too real. It is a scary yet exciting time indeed! :hugs:

hi *joey*! :hi: yay for 2 more weeks!


----------



## ZeeZ

Clarkey  baby shower 31 weeks is not so early. Im having mine at 32 weeks because I want a some time to shop for whatever we didnt get, set things up, wash bedding and some clothing etc and Id like to be ready at least a month in case Im just too tired at the end.

Sbmack  welcome and I hope your scan goes well. I agree that you should hold off on all exercise and DTD until you get the green light from your doctor. After that the intensity and amount of exercise will be determined by how active you were before. You will be able to do most of what you did before though sometimes you might need to tone it down a bit. If you werent that active you can still build up slowly. Generally you should be able to talk while exercising and avoid overheating. Prenatal yoga, walking and swimming are all highly recommended. Avoid high risk activities such as scuba diving, horse riding, mountain climbing etc. Remember that your ligaments are ultra-flexible due to hormones right so you might injury yourself more easily.

Sasha  Good luck for your scan, I hope you dont need to go on bed rest. Enjoy your shower.

Poppy Ive had plenty of OMG what have I done moments! dont get me wrong I wouldnt change my mind for the world but sometimes its just scary that this little human being is going to be so completely reliant on me.

Sporty  I just did my first prenatal yoga class last nigh and youre right its wonderful. I released tension in places I didnt even relize were tense. 

Joey  yay for 2 more weeks. Cant believe you so far along already.

Mrschezek  I just saw on your journal that your waters broke! I guess next time we hear from you youll have your little girl in your arms :happydance:


----------



## Sbmack

ZeeZ said:


> Mrschezek  I just saw on your journal that your waters broke! I guess next time we hear from you youll have your little girl in your arms :happydance:

Yikes! Good luck. Best wishes for a speedy delivery!!

Thanks for all the responses. I was fairly active before getting pregnant. I did yoga once or twice a week and ran and did Kettlebell (a type of crossfit) once or twice a week too. I kind of let myself go over the holidays (it's my busiest time of year at work) and had been building back up to my full routine before I got my BFP. I'm going on vacation in a couple weeks and I'm really not looking forward to getting into a bathing suit. Luckily I'll be with my closest friends who have all seen me at my worst so I'm not too worried.

How have all your husbands been as you're getting closer to delivery? I told my husband that we have 34 more weeks and he had the deer in headlights look. That seems like an eternity to me, but he's already freaking out. He was mostly faking but I know he's nervous.


----------



## Kmae

Welcome sbmack, I'm no longer the newest one on this thread! Congratulations!!! My DH and I have been trying for over two years so we are definitely both ready and almost wish time would go faster! However, things will feel a lot more real the further we get along in this pregnancy and at some point we will probably be freaking out a little feeling like we are not ready (but really who ever is with #1?). As for exercise, I have really slacked off. I used to hit the gym about 4-5 times a week but now it is only 1-2 times! But, I do a ton more walking. I figured I'll pick up the pace a tad more once I get through this first trimester.

Zeez, congrats on joining team pink! 

MrsChezek, OMGEEE!!! Your water just broke which means your LO is on the way. Can't wait to get an update from you- but I don't expect one anytime soon:happydance:

Sasha, I hope you don't have to o on bed rest. I also have enough time saved up to carry me through maternity leave but wouldn't if I had to do bed rest. But, would also do anything o ensure my LO was as healthy as old be. Keep us updated!

Clarkey, I hope LO turns soon. That doesn't sound very pleasant. 

Joey, the count down if really on now huh!?:happydance:

AFM, I don't feel pg really at all. Just recently my sore bbs went away (even though they still look swollen :thumbup:). But no morning sickness at all. I go to bed a bit earlier than usual but besides that I feel totally normal... It's kind of freaking me out as I'll be 9 weeks tomorrow and totally expected ms by now. I have my next scan on Wednesday and it couldn't get here soon enough!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Poppy- I also cant believe he could be here in 7 weeks...crazy. I just want to make sure things are ready for him! 

Joey- Yay 2 weeks!:happydance:

Mrs C- Congrats again on your new little girl as i already posted in your journal! :hugs: And yes I hope LO turns in time. He is still breech. I can feel his head poking in my ribs:haha:

Zee- Ya i guess my baby shower is not too early. I just know of people having their shower at 34-35 weeks..I dont think i could wait that long as I need the extra time to organize as well!

Sbmack- My husband is so excited but we both still cant believe how close it is getting. He was a little more freaked out in the beginning as well and now it's becoming more real. 

Kmae- i know how you feel. I had no sickness and my breasts werent really sore. I was anxious for my scan too. I never felt pregnant until I saw LO on the screen and when i started to get a little bump. Maybe you will also be a lucky one with no MS :)


----------



## Clarkeyness

Here are my updated progression pics. 15 weeks, 20 weeks, 25 weeks, and 30 weeks. :happydance: i will be doing my 31 weeks pic tomorrow and i think i had another growth spurt. I would love to see others belly shots!!
 



Attached Files:







15 weeks.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 0









20 weeks.jpg
File size: 6 KB
Views: 0









25 weeks.jpg
File size: 6.1 KB
Views: 0









30 weeks.jpg
File size: 6.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sbmack

Love the photo series Clarkeyness! I am going to try and remember to do that. A friend of mine took a face forward pic in the same white tee for the last 15 weeks and made a flip film type thing. It was really neat. I don't think I'm that technically savy though. 

Mrs. C, congratulations!!!


----------



## Kmae

Clarkeyness, I love your little baby bump! Thnks for sharing. I can't wait to get mine:winkwink:

My DH has been taking a belly pic of me once every week starting at 5 weeks. But since I am only 9 weeks, there is nothing to see yet. Once my belly does start to come out, I will post a few. Sbmach, he plans on doing a time elapse thing but neither one of us are technically savy either so hopefully one of our more techy friends will help us.:shrug:


----------



## Bitsysarah

Hi can I join? Age 35, expecting 1st, a baby boy April 20th 2013 :)


----------



## Clarkeyness

:hi: Bitsy, welcome! And yes you can join! Our thread starter just had her baby a few days ago so it might take her a while to add you to the list :)
im expecting my first which is a boy as well, due April 27th..but we all know how babies will come when they're ready. We may have the same due date..we will see!! How has your pregnancy been?

AFM, had my baby shower on Sunday! :happydance: So exciting. Lots of loving and generous family and friends. Got a lot of things for LO so now hubby and I just have to organize it and buy what is left on our list...im sure we may go overboard but not sure what we need exactly. 

Dr appt tomorrow...i still dont think LO has turned and is still breech. Not sure if she will book another u/s and schedule a C-section time just in case :shrug:. Little nervous...

How is everyone else doing? Little quiet on here lately!!


----------



## Kmae

Welcome Bitsy! 

Clarkyness, I really hope LO turns. Hopefully, they will check right before your c-section is scheduled - or maybe you can request them to?:shrug: What was your baby shower like? Who threw it? April will be here before you know it. So exciting!

I went in for my 9 week ultrasound today. Saw my little gummy bear wiggling around and heard the strong/fast hb. DH and I are on:cloud9:


----------



## Sbmack

Welcome, Bitsy!

Kmae, that's great!! What a feeling.

I had my follow up scan today after the MC scare. Everything is great! Baby is measuring perfect. Saw a heartbeat!! 

I told the midwife I saw today that I didn't want to see the one who told me I was probably miscarrying. She thought I should give her another try and showed me the report on the last US. It wasn't good and said not a viable pregnancy. I guess she didn't want to give me false hope. I'm still not sure why they thought that when I was only 5 weeks. I thought it was pretty common not to see a fetal pole that early. Oh well, none of that matters now. 

I hope everyone has as great a day as I am today!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Kmae- my mom threw the baby shower for me. There was a lot of food, a few games and lots of balloons! LO received lots of clothes, baby toys, little gym, vibrating seat, diapers, gift cards, books..much more. It took me an hour to open gifts. I know April is coming fast. Tomorrow I can say I will be having my baby next month :happydance:.
I'm so happy ur scan went well:happydance: isn't it a great overwhelming feeling when u see that little baby wiggling around with a heartbeat. So in love! 

Mack- yay for your scan too!:hugs: so happy everything looks good and measuring on time. A lot of times they can't see the fetal pole that early at 5 weeks. Not nice they scared u like that. I probably wouldn't want the same midwife either as I would always have that feeling towards her and not allow a connection.

Afm, saw the dr this morning and baby still breech. I will see her in 2 weeks at my 34 appt and book an u/s if baby still breech. She said she may try and turn baby for me at 36 weeks if I'm ok with it...I heard this was painful and not sure if I would want that :wacko:


----------



## Kmae

Sbmack, :yipee: I'm overjoyed that you received good news! Personally, I would want to see a different midwife too simply because I would always connect her to what she said which would always give me a negative feeling. I wouldn't ever want someone to tell me I was "maybe miscarrying" that would cause much more stress then them just waiting another week or two to see how things progressed. But, as you said...water under the bridge now! So happy for you!

Clarkeyness, Wow, 1hr to open gifts - awesome. Sounds like you had a great baby shower and hopefully you got almost everything you needed. I keep saying - "Come on baby - turn around!" every time I read your post. I guess you might have to decide whether you would prefer a c-section or to have them try and turn baby. But, you never know, baby might decide to flip on his own last minute. I have my fingers crossed tightly for you!


----------



## Sbmack

Clarkey, glad your baby shower went well! I hope that baby turns for you!! 

Kmae, at my practice I can specify if I want a dr. or midwife to deliver. I might just say dr. so there's no chance of getting her. I understand why she said what she did after seeing the report, but she was really annoying overall and I didn't really like her to begin with so I don't want to feel uncomfortable during the most important time of my life.


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi ladies! :hi:

Just poppin by for a quickie. So happy to hear about all these good scans! :happydance: A warm welcome to the new faces - I will try to add you to the front thread when I am able to get to my computer. Too hard on my phone!

AFM, we've had a LONG week of doctor and hospital visits - both LO and I ended up in emergency room one night. My poor DH! He had to take Hayden in cause bloodwork showed something bad and while he was there, i spoke w my doc about some symptoms I was having and he had me go to the ER as well as to make sure I didn't have a vulvar hemotoma! My mom drove me...craziness. But we're both doing pretty well - she's finally getting over her jaundice and I'm slowly healing - very slowly but hey it's progress I guess! Miss u all and am thinking about each of you!
:hug:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Mrs C-So glad to hear from you!! Wow that must have been crazy going to the ER with Hayden and then yourself. You must of been worried and yes your poor hubby worrying about both of you. :hugs: So glad everyone is doing better and dont worry about us, we totally understand you are busy right now. You just rest and take care of LO. 
Miss you too and thinking about you as well!! :hugs:


----------



## Sbmack

So glad you're doing well Mrs.C! What a special time for you. Sorry about the emergency room visits. Glad everything is ok. 

I just found out that one of my best friends is having her second baby. She's due 8 days before me! I am so happy! She was afraid to tell me because she knows we've been trying so long.


----------



## sasha0430

Hey all...I have not written in a while but I do read daily...Welcome and BIG CONGRATRS to all new girls on the thread...good things are going well for all :happydance:

Clarkeyness...hopefully baby will turn on its own and you will not have to make a decision...also glad that LO is doing well and that you had good time at your baby shower...

MrsChezekyour baby girl is beautiful...I am sorry you had to go to ER but glad that it all worked out...

AFM..I have 28 week scan on Wednesday...excited to see LO again but nervous because they are checking if my placenta has moved (have placenta previa)...my glucose test came back fine and my thyroid has been good..I am on meds for thyroid though...my baby shower is at the end of this month...so excited...


----------



## ZeeZ

Bitsy  welcome! Hope you have a lovely stay here with us.

Kmae  I didnt really have much morning sickness, just felt queasy a few times when I didnt eat often enough (usually this happened at 2am). If youre this far you might skip ms altogether. Dont worry it doesnt mean there is a problem. Great news about the scan though!

Clarkey  your shower sounds great and awesome pic. I really hope LO turns in time.

Sbmac  Whew! Glad that everything turned out alright. I would be upset too. I had a scan at exactly 4 weeks (coincidence as it was booked for TTC purposes) and my doctor couldnt see anything on the scan. I would have panicked but he just said that it might just be too early and did blood tests to make sure my hgc was doubling. 

MrsC  so sorry that you all had to go through that but overjoyed that both you and LO are ok. Hope that you recover soon and are enjoying your little bundle of love.

Sasha  good luck with the placenta moving and great about all the other tests coming back good.

AFM  24 week blood tests all come back fine but I might still do the GTT at 28 weeks because of my family history. Not looking forward to it just because it takes so long. I spend most of the week just happy that LO was viable  not that I want her to come soon just happy that if something happens she would have a fighting chance.

Also I have been in super nesting mode which is so frustrating as I cant do much right now. I dont want to buy anything until the shower in April and the nursery is getting painted in 2 weeks. I got so desperate to do something I went shopping for and packed a hospital bags for myself and LO. :blush:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Sasha- hope all goes well with ur scan tomorrow and ur placenta moves up. Mine is still low but not previa anymore. YAY for baby shower this month..so exciting!

Zee- Happy tests came back fine:happydance: I thought the same thing when i was 24-25 weeks, if LO came early he had a chance to survive. I was just worried about all the complications I had and at that stage they could actually use medical interventions to help a baby if born that early!

I still bought a few things prior to my shower but kept receipts just in case of duplicates. Mostly bought bigger items that I knew I wouldnt get at my shower. I am still figuring out mine and LO bags. Need to wash a few more things and finalize everything. i totally understand the nesting and wanting to get things done. So frustrating when i can't do a lot either and hubby wont let me as he is extra cautious. 

AFM, I think LO is still breech. Everything feels the same. i have an u/s next Thursday to check his size and position. Hope he is growing ok as last time he was in the 20% but within normal range. I have had more back pain and braxton hicks everyday...which are getting more painful. Praying for him to stay put another 5-6 weeks!!

Hope everyone is well!!:hugs:


----------



## luna_19

hey all I finally made it! :)


----------



## sasha0430

WOOHOOO Luna...COGRATS!!!!! and Welcome...:happydance:...Heappy and Healhty 9 months....


----------



## Clarkeyness

YAY LUNA!! :happydance: How are you feeling? Have you seen the Dr yet?


----------



## luna_19

Feeling good, just have the sore boobs, super hunger and tiredness. I was seeing a specialist so went in the day after my positive test. Going for an ultrasound on the 18th to see how many are in there because as he loves to remind me every time I see him I have a 10% chance of clomid twins.


----------



## Clarkeyness

Was this your first cycle on clomid? Have you had ur blood HCG tested? So exciting u/s on 18th!


----------



## luna_19

yup first clomid cycle :) he didn't want to do a blood test which I though was kind of weird but whatever, my tests are super dark and getting darker so I"m not worried.


----------



## preg_pilot2

Hey guys.
I wanted to apologize for my absence.
I felt very hormonal there towards the end. Took some things too close to heart, and ... well,
I´m sorry.

For those of you interested, I posted my birth story in a new pregnancy journal.

Putting the link in my signature.


----------



## preg_pilot2

Apparently I can´t edit my signature, so here is a link to my birth story.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/1766689-my-birth-story.html


----------



## sasha0430

Preg_pilot glad to see you back...I tired to look at your birth story but it would not let me...How is the baby doing? Do you have any pictures? Hope you are doing well...

Glad everyone else is doing well...

AFM...had my 28 week scan...Got to see my baby really good and Placenta has moved out of the way...so no more pelvic rest...dh is very happy about that lol..


----------



## sportysgirl

preg_pilot good to see you back. Hope all is well. How are things going with your little one? xx


----------



## MrsChezek

Bsmack - my best friend got her BFP 2 weeks before me for her second child and she had a hard time telling me as I had been trying longer than her for my first, but then I got mine and sharing our pregnancies was the awesomest thing ever!!! We gave birth 10 days apart :happydance:

Sasha - yay for a good scan yesterday! How exciting :happydance:

Zeez - good for I packing ur bag! When my water broke we started packing and never got anywhere as my contractions got too strong quickly so we just grabbed a few things and took off!!! My parents had to come pack things for us and bring them. :dohh:

Luna - its SO good to see you on here! Congrats again and H&H 9 months!!!

Pilot! Welcome back :hi: I look forward to reading your birth story and seeing pics of ur LO! :hugs:


----------



## Clarkeyness

luna_19 said:


> yup first clomid cycle :) he didn't want to do a blood test which I though was kind of weird but whatever, my tests are super dark and getting darker so I"m not worried.

Ooooooo...really dark. Might be twins..can't wait to find out :happydance:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Preg pilot- so nice to see uback:hugs: hope all is well with u and LO. Looking forward to reading about ur delivery. We missed u! :hugs:

Sasha- yay placenta moved:happydance:

Mrs C- hope everything is well with u. Can't believe LO is almost 2 weeks old.


----------



## sasha0430

Ok Zeez since you have mentioned packing a diaper bag and bag for you I wanted to ask all what are the things that are necessary in each...I just do not want to over do it or under do it...


----------



## ZeeZ

Luna - yay ! so happpy you're finally here !! 

Pilot - glad you're back and congrats.

Sasha - I'll post the list I compiled from hours of searching the internet and listing everything I could find.

honestly though I definately know I overpacked. The moms that have given birth will more likely be able to tell you what you can leave and whats important. I even took things that the birth center said that they would provide incase I didn't like their brand or they didn't give me enough. I've got a serperate bag for this that will stay in the car unless needed.

Most places you'd pack seperate bags for labour and leave the bigger hospital bag in the car until after delivery but since the birth center I'll have one room the entire time everything went in one bag.

Also keep in mind that the type of delivery or hospital policy might mean that you need more / less / differnet things (e.g i'll only be staying overnight but it's a water birth and DH is staying over with me).

Somethings you won't be able able to add until the last minute because you'll be using them (e.g. phone charger) but keep a list with whats missin on the bag so you don't forge to add it.


----------



## ZeeZ

Moms labour and Hospital bags

&#61692;	Identification 
&#61692;	Medical Aid (Insurance) card
&#61692;	Pre-Authorisation / Booking info
&#61692;	Birth Plan
&#61692;	Lip Balm (mentioned on all lists!)
&#61692;	Hair Bands / clips
&#61692;	Contact list (with phone numbers)
&#61692;	Music (e.g. CDs or IPOD with labour playlist)
&#61692;	IPAD, Magazines / Light reading etc. 
&#61692;	Child care or labour books you might want to refer to
&#61692;	Pen and paper or your journal
&#61692;	Baby book or other for footprints 
&#61692;	Breast pump
&#61692;	Small Gift for midwife / doctor / nurse e.g. chocolates
&#61692;	Massage / Aromatherapy / Arnica oils
&#61692;	Heat Pack
&#61692;	Wipes
&#61692;	Change for Vending machines
&#61692;	Phone charger
&#61692;	Spray Bottle
&#61692;	Bendy Straws
&#61692;	Hand Sanitizer
&#61692;	Candles, Focus object etc.
&#61692;	Camera / Video and chargers
&#61692;	Cash
&#61692;	Snacks and drinks (even if you aren&#8217;t allowed during labour pack for partner and for you after labour)
&#61692;	Sugar free lozenges / Hard sweets for sucking
&#61692;	Bikini / swimsuit / tank top for Water birth
&#61692;	Toilet paper (really soft kind)
&#61692;	Towels
&#61692;	Pillows
&#61692;	Toiletries 
&#61692;	Socks
&#61692;	Comfy Labour outfit
&#61692;	PJs / Night gown (front opening for nursing)
&#61692;	Robe 
&#61692;	Supportive bra&#8217;s / Nursing Bras (bigger size)
&#61692;	Disposable underwear
&#61692;	Big Granny Panties (dark / old) in case you don&#8217;t like the disposable type
&#61692;	Maternity Pads
&#61692;	Witch Hazel / Ice pads
&#61692;	Breast Pads
&#61692;	Coming home outfit
&#61692;	Vitamins
&#61692;	Blackthorn Berry Elixer (or other supplement for milk supply if you plan to take)
&#61692;	Rescue Remedy
&#61692;	Make-up (some say it&#8217;s pointless others say it made then feel human for the pics and visitors)

Baby
&#61692;	Blankets
&#61692;	Hooded Towel
&#61692;	Burp clothes
&#61692;	Surgical Spirits
&#61692;	Wet wipes
&#61692;	Bum cream
&#61692;	Cotton wool 
&#61692; Changing pads / Linen savers
&#61692;	Diapers
&#61692;	Olive oil (recommended to stop meconium from sticking to skin)
&#61692;	Clothes (including baby grows, vests, booties, hats, etc)

Dad
&#61692;	Comfy Labour clothes
&#61692;	Change of clothes
&#61692;	Wear / bring closed shoes in case of caesarean
&#61692;	PJ&#8217;s (if sleeping over)
&#61692;	Swimsuit, towel and flip flops (for water birth)
&#61692;	Toiletries


----------



## Breezy81

Hi ladies! I know it's been forever but wanted to drop in and see how everyone is doing! 
Congrats to all who had their LO already!!! 
So glad to see everyone is doing well! 
I'm being induced Tuesday evening so our LO is expected to arrive Wednesday sometime. I've battled gd so they aren't letting me go past 39 weeks. 
I'll try to check in more often, sorry for being MIA, I've missed you all.


----------



## Clarkeyness

Hey Breezy!! So nice to hear from you! I was wondering what happened. Glad everything is going well and good luck Tuesday. Cant wait to hear all about your delivery. Miss u too! :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Hey breezy :hugs:


----------



## thorgeirsmom

Hey guys. It´s preg_pilot again. My second account was banned, as I´m not allowed to have 2... They haven´t answered me yet, about reactivating my account, so I cheated and made yet another one, just to let you guys know what´s going on :blush:




sasha0430 said:


> Preg_pilot glad to see you back...I tired to look at your birth story but it would not let me...How is the baby doing? Do you have any pictures? Hope you are doing well...
> 
> Glad everyone else is doing well...
> 
> AFM...had my 28 week scan...Got to see my baby really good and Placenta has moved out of the way...so no more pelvic rest...dh is very happy about that lol..

Yea, they deactivated that account, and apparently deleted the pregnancy journal with the story, and I posted pictures and everything. Nevermind, I´ll post those at the bottom of this mail... ;)

Good to hear about the placenta moving. :hugs:



sportysgirl said:


> preg_pilot good to see you back. Hope all is well. How are things going with your little one? xx

Thanks :hugs:
Things are going really really well.
Thorgeir has finally learned to drink effectively from my breasts (he kept ripping himself off and crying a bit). Today I learned that putting a blanket that his grandmother knitted over both of us while he´s drinking, keeps him from getting distracted. (he likes looking out of the window while drinking).



MrsChezek said:


> Bsmack - my best friend got her BFP 2 weeks before me for her second child and she had a hard time telling me as I had been trying longer than her for my first, but then I got mine and sharing our pregnancies was the awesomest thing ever!!! We gave birth 10 days apart :happydance:
> 
> Sasha - yay for a good scan yesterday! How exciting :happydance:
> 
> Zeez - good for I packing ur bag! When my water broke we started packing and never got anywhere as my contractions got too strong quickly so we just grabbed a few things and took off!!! My parents had to come pack things for us and bring them. :dohh:
> 
> Luna - its SO good to see you on here! Congrats again and H&H 9 months!!!
> 
> Pilot! Welcome back :hi: I look forward to reading your birth story and seeing pics of ur LO! :hugs:

Wow, sounds amazing to give birth so close to your friends date. Should be fun growing up together :)



Clarkeyness said:


> Preg pilot- so nice to see uback:hugs: hope all is well with u and LO. Looking forward to reading about ur delivery. We missed u! :hugs:
> 
> Sasha- yay placenta moved:happydance:
> 
> Mrs C- hope everything is well with u. Can't believe LO is almost 2 weeks old.

Thanks :hugs:



Breezy81 said:


> Hi ladies! I know it's been forever but wanted to drop in and see how everyone is doing!
> Congrats to all who had their LO already!!!
> So glad to see everyone is doing well!
> I'm being induced Tuesday evening so our LO is expected to arrive Wednesday sometime. I've battled gd so they aren't letting me go past 39 weeks.
> I'll try to check in more often, sorry for being MIA, I've missed you all.

Phew, good luck with the induction :)

Below here I´ll be posting my birth story for those interested, but *please be warned. It is a story of failure* (sort of), though it ends well, with a healthy mom and baby.
For those of you about to give birth, I´m not sure it´s a good idea to read this, so read if you like, if not, I will not be offended.


Spoiler
_I want to apologize to you lovely ladies, who I left behind when I went all hormonal and weepy... I hope you can forgive me._

*For you who are about to give birth, this is a horror story, so be warned.
It is not a happy story, so read at your own risk.*





For those interested, here is my birth story.
As some might remember, I wanted to have a home birth, water birth, lotus birth and hypno birth.
I ended up having none of these, actually.
The lotus birth I gave up, because DH was opposed to it, 
the rest went bye bye, when labor got really started.

I started going into labor at 1am on the 9th of February.
It was pleasant, and a couple of hours in, I got DH to fill up the pool for me.
I listened to my hypno birthing CD´s, and felt really calm and comfortable.
At 6am, I called the midwife, who showed up about 30 minutes later.
at 7am I called my mother, who showed up about 15 minutes after that.

Midwife checked my dilation, which was at 2...
At around 10am, I felt the contractions getting less intense, and farther apart, so I got out of the pool. Me and DH decided to take a nap.
At 2pm, we woke up, and my contractions had subsided completely.

Midwife went home for the time being, and I started trying every trick in the book to get labor started again. (coffee, pineapple, squats, castor oil... you name it, I tried it).
At 9pm, my contractions started again, but they were different from before. All the pain seemed to radiate into my lower back this time.
I managed to stay out of the pool for about 30 minutes, and then went back in.
DH climbed in soon after that to help pressing on my back...
That didn´t really help. Mom was talking to me the entire time, giving me strength to go on...
At 1am they called the midwife again, she was there shortly before 2am.
She checked me again, and found that I was only at 4cm... not progressing very well at all.
She decides to send me to the hospital for closer monitoring. I´m admitted shortly before 4am.

I get an epidural shortly after arrival, which was complete bliss. The first painless moment in 7 hours...
Sadly that only lasted for 2 hours.
The epidural then failed in such a way as to leave me paralyzed, but in intense pain on the right side of my body.
I got a replacement epidural, which lasted for 30 minutes, and then went the same way as the other one.

By that time it´s about 7am, and labor started 30 hours ago.

I push and push, dilating with the help of syntocin up to 10cm.
They had to use a dose way surpassing normal dosage, and had to get clearance from a doctor to up the dose even higher. By half past 2, fully dilated, after a few hours of pushing, they finally realize my little boy is stuck.
Hasn´t budged in a long while.
The doctor comes to me and tells me she wants to try a suction cup, and if that fails, a cesarean section.
I, of course agree, as I´m way beyond exhausted at that point.

In we go, and I finally get numbed enough that I´m pain free.
I´m actually completely numb up to my earlobes and eyelids.

She makes an episiotomy, DH shows up in scrubs, and with the next contraction, the doctor starts pulling. LO is out with the second contraction.
He is put immediately onto my chest, and there he stares at me, with his big blue eyes. Completely focused. I feel my heart swell 10 times over. I never imagined being able to love someone this much.

Weighing in at 4.650 grams and 53.5cm long. Healthy and happy.

The labor took just over 38 hours from beginning to end.
Thereof 27 hours active labor, thereof 24 hours of intense pain...

DH then notices a lot of blood. Turns out I ended up losing 2 liters of blood. I tore from the episiotomy cut.

Stitched up and recovering, we are put together in the recovery section.
I feel very woozy, so I can´t hold my little boy for more than a few minutes, and need to have somebody support most of his weight for me.

That evening, a midwife shows up and gives me penicillin to bar possible infection from the cut and tear.
She leaves, and comes back a few minutes later, by that time the entire bag of penicillin has been emptied into my veins, and she wants to take blood, to check if I need an infusion or not.
She sticks my right arm, going through the vein, so she goes around the bed to try the left side.

That´s when I start coughing. I try a glass of water, and cough a bit more. I try a deep breath, and cough more. By that time, I realize something is seriously wrong, and tell the midwife I can´t breathe properly.
Turns out I´ve developed a severe allergy to penicillin.
Basically I start choking, DH sends the midwife to get the doctor (the midwife froze completely, and had no idea what to do), and a couple of minutes later, the room is full of doctors and nurses giving me adrenalin, oxygen and all sorts of things.
Off we go to the heart section of the hospital, to be monitored.
We stay there for a few hours (by this time DH has been awake for more than 45 hours...), with our LO only about 6 hours old.

The day after I have a severe headache, which keeps me from walking around at all, even rolling over in bed is excruciating.
That day I get an infusion, but the headache doesn´t subside at all.

The day after, the diagnosis of the headache is in...
I have something called a spinal ache.
Basically they punctured holes in my spinal cord, which caused fluid to leak out whenever I moved, causing low pressure in my brain and spine, causing that headache.

The day after I go to have a procedure which entails drawing blood from my arm, and injecting it into my spinal fluid, forming a "band-aid" formed from coagulating blood...
If it works, great. If not, I could be stuck with that headache for several weeks... (fingers crossed every one)
3 hours later (not allowed to move even my little finger), I stand up, crossing everything, and thankfully, it worked. The headache is gone.

That day is wonderful, complete bliss. Feeding my boy is going well, and I´m resting up whenever he´s napping (which is most of the time).
That evening they check my boy for a yellowing of the skin, as he seems a bit yellow... He´s then put into a tanning bed to help with ridding him of it, which in turn leads to him being checked for a fever, which in turn gets him admitted into newborn ICU...
Turns out he has a mild infection, and a broken collarbone.
He´s in the ICU for 3 days, just for monitoring (his Oxygen levels weren´t completely to the doctors satisfaction).

While the birth was traumatic enough, it was nothing compared to what I felt like when I had to leave my baby in the ICU... 
I was devastated.

Thankfully he got better over time, got a stomach tube for a night to help with getting his energy levels up, as he was too tired to drink much at a time.

My precious little boy was born on the 11th of February at 3:22pm.
We were checked out of the hospital at noon on the 17th of February, after very eventful few days.

The first few days at home were difficult, as I was still recuperating (which took about 2 weeks more), but were all very happy and healthy today.
Nipples are a bit sore after feeding and pumping for 2 weeks at home, but that´s to be expected. (I´m trying to get supplies for the summer, so as to be able to not breastfeed while I´m working, could be a problem getting breaks to pump breastmilk there...)

Today I have a healthy 5kg boy, who drinks about every 2-6 hours, depending on the time of day. (5-6 hours in the night, 4 hours in the day, and 2 hours in the evenings).

Again I´m sorry it took me so long to post this.
I love you all guys. :hugs:

And the pictures :)
Right After Birth

Him holding his head up at 8 days old. He´s been doing that from day 1

Week old, just got home


----------



## luna_19

great pictures pilot :) (I read your story before the thread was closed)
You cut all your hair off!


----------



## thorgeirsmom

luna_19 said:


> great pictures pilot :) (I read your story before the thread was closed)
> You cut all your hair off!

Yep, didn´t really feel like having my little boy tugging on it all the time.
My best friend still has long hair with her 5 month old, and doesn´t like it at all.


----------



## AP

thorgeirsmom said:


> Hey guys. It´s preg_pilot again. My second account was banned, as I´m not allowed to have 2... They haven´t answered me yet, about reactivating my account, so I cheated and made yet another one, just to let you guys know what´s going on :blush:

We do read these posts you know?

The forum rules were as follows:



> You are permitted a maximum of 'One' account (membership), active or inactive (including previously banned and accounts closed at user request). If you require temporary access for any reason, require a user name change, or have forgotten your log in details and are unable to retrieve them via The Service, do not create a new account! Please contact the forum administrator using the Contact Us link below. If you choose to ignore this rule, ALL your accounts will be banned.

Please use the Contact Us link if you haven't done so already.


----------



## MrsChezek

Wow this place suddenly feels very big brotherish!!! Creepy.

Anyway, sorry I'm MIA still but it's been rough! I'm still in pain and recovering slowly...Hayden has started the wailing period where she just seems miserable when not asleep. We're trying to troubleshoot to make sure it's not a fixable thing like gas issues. So far no answers! So it's hard...motherhood is very hard. But there are moments of joy that make it all worthwhile. Sort of (hoping for the balance to shift to a more positive state sooner than later!)

Breezy - let us know how things go! Good luck Tuesday :hugs:

Pilot - ur LO is so handsome! I'll hopefully read ur story soon. I haven't shared mine as not to scare ppl either! Hope you sort your account soon and we'll hear from you regularly.


----------



## AP

MrsChezekin, it's not "big brother" , we are moderators, we are only implementing the rules on the forum that were created to ensure the forum runs smoothly. We don't go through every single users posts. If someone is seen to be breaking the rules, we will act on that. It is for the benefit of others.

Members who wish to return must follow the rules as stated on sign up :shrug:

We can draw a line under it here.


----------



## Kmae

Big brother or moderator... Tomato or Toemato... Creepy indeed::argh:

MrsChezek, I hope things get easier and more enjoyable soon:hugs:

Pilot, so glad to hear you are doing well. 

Breezy, wishing you all the best on Tuesday! 

Zeez, thanks for sharing the list..it's very helpful.

AFM, had my prenatal physical today and got an ultrasound (from the belly this time) and LO is doing great! I couldn't be happier!


----------



## sasha0430

Preg_Pilot...he is precious and so alert...Congrats again!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clarkeyness

pilot- wow what a story..so sorry you had to go through that kind of delivery. Glad you both are doing well now! :hugs: He is so very precious and yes alert..love it!

Mrs C- :hugs: hun! Hope all is better soon!

Kmae- Yay for seeing LO!! Glad everything is perfect!

AFM- U/s this Thursday... Hope all is well and he is measuring fine and has turned...still feel he is breech though.


----------



## MrsChezek

Breezy - thinking if you today...it is tuesday right? :wacko:

Clarkey - GL on Thursday! I'll keep everything crossed :hugs:

Kmae - yay for a good u/s!!! :happydance: I kind of miss my weekly appts and seeing/hearing a LO in my belly. 


AFM, we're still hanging in there. Bean had her 2 week well visit and she's back to birth weight :yipee: and checked out well all around. Her head circumference is at 1 percetile right now so I'm not sure why she took an hour CROWNING to come out!!!! :shrug:

Oh and some exciting yet scary news...she rolled over last night! TWICE. We had her on her belly to try to release gas and she flipped herself over onto her back at 17 days!!! That's a 4 month milestone so we're screwed!!!! She'll be walking in no time... :dohh:


----------



## Clarkeyness

What rolled over twice...wow..you are going to have a busy bee on your hands :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Clarkeyness said:


> What rolled over twice...wow..you are going to have a busy bee on your hands :)

I know. We apparently have a wild monkey on our hands :haha:


So I went to see my doc for a follow up and he said everything is healing great. He took out my stitches and said that should alleviate a lot of discomfort. I sure hope that's the case as it bloody hurt to get it done!!! A bit sore now but hopefully will feel better by tonight.

Wonder how *Breezy* is doing...


----------



## luna_19

I'm glad things are going better MrsC :)
Can you add me to the first page when you have a chance? Nov 10 :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Done!

Anyone else need to be added?


----------



## Clarkeyness

MrsChezek said:


> Clarkeyness said:
> 
> 
> What rolled over twice...wow..you are going to have a busy bee on your hands :)
> 
> I know. We apparently have a wild monkey on our hands :haha:
> 
> 
> So I went to see my doc for a follow up and he said everything is healing great. He took out my stitches and said that should alleviate a lot of discomfort. I sure hope that's the case as it bloody hurt to get it done!!! A bit sore now but hopefully will feel better by tonight.
> 
> Wonder how *Breezy* is doing...Click to expand...

I hope it does help you feel better as well :hugs:


----------



## Loukachu

Hi ladies, sorry I have not been arou d for a while. Got very anxious and there were a lot of negative posts around not in this thread but on the first trimester forum and needed to take some time out for my own piece of mind. 

Had scan yesterday - dated at 13 weeks and one day yesterday so EDD now 18th September.
Baby healthy -heartbeat 161bpm
Somersaulting like a gymnast so was in scan for 30mins!
Low risk for downs.
Have announced now and feeling much more at ease...


----------



## sportysgirl

Great news about your scan Loukachu. Glad your feeling a bit better its hard when anxieties take over.

Well its due date today, no signs yet but baby could be here anytime now and I am very excited! :happydance:

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Clarkeyness

Lou- happy to see you back!! :hugs: Glad everything went well with your scan :happydance: 

Sporty- Wow 40 weeks!! Im sure baby will be here really soon..cant wait to hear all about it!!

AFM- u/s showed baby still breech :( also he is still in the 20% but Dr not concerned as he has been consistent along this scale. Dr did try to turn him a little but he is not budging. At my 36 week appt she may try again but if not she will book a c-section at 39 weeks.


----------



## MrsChezek

Lou - Congrats on all the great news at your scan! :happydance: I avoided those first tri forums for that very reason - it will drive you nutts!!!

Sportys - good luck!! Can't wait to meet your LO :yipee:

Clarkey - sorry LO is still breech but there's still time I guess!!! I'll keep everything crossed :hugs:

Here is a pic of Hayden from Wednesday...just after her first bath!

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/katzeyes/36C57C82-239B-4805-A905-D77F4F6BC43D-3236-000002981E287471_zps211b1b82.jpg

She's got pretty good neck control now :flower:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Oh my she is so adorable...and look at the hair awww. Love it :)


----------



## Clarkeyness

Mrs C- have u started your parenting journal yet??


----------



## luna_19

love the hair MrsChezek :)


----------



## Loukachu

My scan pic 


https://i45.tinypic.com/4r9w29.jpg


----------



## MrsChezek

Clarkey - I started it but haven't posted much as its hard to post on my iPhone!!! I can't wait to be able to sit comfortable and be back on my computer :coffee: I've started typing up my birth story though so I hope to share that soon!

Great scan pic Lou!!!! :happydance:


----------



## sasha0430

MrsChezek...she is so cute...it sounds like things are starting to calm down for you all...and love the hairshe has more hair then my dh lol

Loukachu...good scan picture...doesnt your heart just melt every time you look at it -:)..and I have just stuck with this thread throughout most of the pregnancy because some of others were scary...

Clarkeynesssorry baby is breached however I believe there is still time for lo to turn..girl I work with had scheduled c section for that very reason and before she had c section she begged her doctor to look again and lo was turned so she delivered him vaginally...good luck...

sportysgirl...woohoo for 40 weeks :happydance:...I cannot wait to see some pictures when LO arrives...GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!

AFM...not much going on here...keeping busy at work...I have 30 week appointment next week and then 32 week scan to measure the baby and I guess will tell me more about his position as I did not ask last time...also since I have anterior placenta it has taken a while for me to start feeling him move so now I am enjoying every kick and punch :flower:
Hope everyone has a great weekend :thumbup:


----------



## bubbles82

Hey girls...

Sorry I've been missing from the thread for a while. Thought I'd pop in and update with my 12 week scan pic:

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii497/kcbubbles82/4C40BA7F-6788-4113-B30B-1C704D225856-24198-00001E78EC5FCD13.jpg

Your little one is adorable MrsC!

Hope everyone is doing ok x


----------



## MrsChezek

Wow! That's a great pic for 12 weeks! Mine were so fuzzy you could barely make out a baby shape...exciting huh?? :happydance:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Mrs C- Looking forward to reading all about your journey :)

Sasha- Thanks! I know he can still turn and she will check right before the c-section. Good luck with your appointments :)

Bubbles- Nice to see you!! Such a cute little one! So exciting :)


----------



## Sbmack

Hi Ladies! I've been on vacation so I have spotty Internet. Glad to see everyone is doing well. 

Clarkeyness, I hope the bean turns for you! 

Mrs. C, she's gorgeous! What a peanut and such great hair. 

Lou and Bubbles, great looking scans. 

I went to the dr. right before we left because I had another bleeding incident. They did an US and saw that I have a subchorionic bleed, which is a sac of blood next to the baby sac. The midwife didn't seem worried, but she made sure to tell me to beware that I could have some more bleeding episodes. It should go away by 20 weeks. It will either bleed out or be absorbed into my uterus. I feel a lot better knowing what is causing the blood. It's no fun however, constantly checking and wondering when it will happen again....especially since I've been in a bathing suit everyday this week. So far so good though.


----------



## Clarkeyness

Sbmack- That is scary. Same thing happened to me at 13 weeks i had a large bleed and thought it was over. Baby was perfect but there was a hemorrhage under my placenta. I didn't bleed after that, it just absorbed probably by my 18-19 week u/s. :hugs: hun. Praying it absorbs fine and no more scares!


----------



## Sbmack

Thanks, Clarkeyness! I've bleed twice now. The first time at 5 weeks was the scariest. The second time it was so similar to the first that I wasn't as worried. I was then totally relived when I had an US the next day and the heartbeat was 169 at 8+1. I'm glad yours got absorbed. Hoping mine does too.


----------



## MrsChezek

I had a 'placental lake' that was a pool of blood in my uterus too. I never bled and it reabsorbed as well! My doc said its normal and even somewhat common just doesn't usually get caught cause not everyone has u/s early on. Hope the bleeding stays away while you're in swimwear! :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

looks like we've got two on the way...I'm terrified, hubby is excited :haha:
 



Attached Files:







2013-03-18 11.47.59.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MrsChezek

Oh my gosh Luna!!! :happydance: how terrifyingly exciting indeed!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Clarkeyness

WOW Luna!! congrats!! double the fun :happydance:


----------



## Sbmack

Congratulations, Luna! So scary, but amazing!!


----------



## ZeeZ

Sorry I've been mia but we've been on our babymoon and no internet. Hope everyone is well.

Congratulations Luna !!! I was on clomid so twins were always at the back of my mind. The thought was exciting but scary at the same time. Everything will be fine though. So happy for you.


----------



## sasha0430

Wooohoo Luna...CONGRATS!!! I can imagine it could be scary but also so exciting...:happydance:


----------



## preg_pilot

*MrsChezek*- I hope Hayden starts feeling better soon. Thorgeir also took up that wailing period, was due to a lot of air in his belly... when we learned how to burp him properly, those wailing sessions got better.
Recovery gets easier as it goes along, I´m still a little sore and tired from everything, but getting better every day.
Those moments get bigger and closer together soon, when she starts smiling and babbling at you. :cloud9:
Thorgeir has started smiling, so gorgeous when he does that... :baby:

oh wow, she´s gorgeous! such a lot of hair :baby:
Thorgeir also has pretty good control of his neck, at least at holding it up when lying on his stomach. He drops it forwards when he gets tired though.


and thanks :hugs:

wow, stitches... those sure are uncomfortable. 
I got the kind that dissolves on its own... glad I didn´t have to go to have them removed.

*Kmae*-thanks :)
Congratulations on LO doing great :hugs:

*sasha*-thanks :hugs:
wow, I´ve almost forgotten what it felt like having my boy kick me from the inside. Now he just punches me from the outside (when he´s angry and I´m not quick enough to give him his drink ;) )
Fingers crossed your baby will flip in time for delivery :hugs:

*Clarkeyness*-I guess I´m happy anyways, I got the biggest band-aid available :happydance:
I hope he flips and turns the right way soon for you. :flower:

*Loukachu*- :hugs: welcome back
Good to hear about the baby being healthy. :)

*sportysgirl*-wow, any day now :happydance:

*Loukachu*- great scan picture, always love seeing these :)

*bubbles*- gorgeous scan picture :hugs: thanks for sharing

*Sbmack*-welcome back :hugs:
I hope you don´t have any more bleeding scares. :flower:

luna-wow, two... I can´t imagine having two. Both terrifying and exciting.
:hugs: You´ll be an amazing mom, I just know it. :baby::baby:

AFM - things are going ok.
Thorgeir isn´t gaining weight quite as fast as the doctor would like him to.
I´m bottle feeding him breast milk this week, so as to be able to keep track of what he drinks.
My biggest problem, is that he keeps falling asleep at the breast. I guess he´s too comfortable there :blush:
He has his next weigh-in on the 2nd of april.

It´s great to be back with you lovely ladies, I missed you all a lot :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Pilot! I was just thinking about you and Thorgeir this evening...wondering if big brother was going to reactivate your account!!! I'm so glad you're back :hugs: It's nice to have someone that's been through what I'm going thru on here...parenthood is hard!!! I kind of miss pregnancy :dohh: But I love seeing my LO which I couldn't do with her in my belly :flower:

How is everyone??? Anyone having any early labor signs yet? :happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

Just checked out the first post, *Sportys* and *Joey* you're up next!!! Both overdue so any day now :happydance: How r u both!??

Wondering how things went for *Breezy*...


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey ladies! Had a baby girl on Tuesday after a very quick 7 hour labour. 
Poppy and I are doing well. :happydance:

Hope everyone else is ok. :kiss:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Pilot- So nice to see you back! i have also been wondering how u and babes are doing. I cant wait to experience the joys of motherhood!! :hugs:

Mrs C- wow, Hayden will be 4 weeks tomorrow!! Almost time to think about another one haha. i think i am going to also miss LO moving around in my belly. But looking forward to having him in my arms :)

Sporty- YAY congrats on the little girl :happydance: How much did she weigh and whats the name? :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Clarkeyness said:


> Pilot- So nice to see you back! i have also been wondering how u and babes are doing. I cant wait to experience the joys of motherhood!! :hugs:
> 
> Mrs C- wow, Hayden will be 4 weeks tomorrow!! Almost time to think about another one haha. i think i am going to also miss LO moving around in my belly. But looking forward to having him in my arms :)
> 
> Sporty- YAY congrats on the little girl :happydance: How much did she weigh and whats the name? :)

Hey name is Poppy and she weighed 7lb 4 :kiss:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Oh so cute...Sorry I missed the name in your last post :dohh:


----------



## luna_19

Congrats sportysgirl :)


----------



## Sbmack

Congrats, Sporty. Love the name. 

Preg_Pilot, yay for smiling babies. I hope you can keep him awake long enough to fatten him up.


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> Pilot! I was just thinking about you and Thorgeir this evening...wondering if big brother was going to reactivate your account!!! I'm so glad you're back :hugs: It's nice to have someone that's been through what I'm going thru on here...parenthood is hard!!! I kind of miss pregnancy :dohh: But I love seeing my LO which I couldn't do with her in my belly :flower:
> 
> How is everyone??? Anyone having any early labor signs yet? :happydance:

Thanks Chez, it´s nice to be back :hugs:
Yep, I agree. Parenthood is very hard, but very rewarding too.
The first 2 weeks I felt like xxxx, as I was still recovering from the labor.
Today I´m also trying to gather breastmilk supplies for the summer, so as to be able to stop milking myself shortly after I start working again. (it´ll be a pain to try to milk myself at work). I have a 3 week supply already :happydance:



sportysgirl said:


> Hey ladies! Had a baby girl on Tuesday after a very quick 7 hour labour.
> Poppy and I are doing well. :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok. :kiss:

Congratulations on your baby girl :hugs:



Clarkeyness said:


> Pilot- So nice to see you back! i have also been wondering how u and babes are doing. I cant wait to experience the joys of motherhood!! :hugs:
> 
> Mrs C- wow, Hayden will be 4 weeks tomorrow!! Almost time to think about another one haha. i think i am going to also miss LO moving around in my belly. But looking forward to having him in my arms :)
> 
> Sporty- YAY congrats on the little girl :happydance: How much did she weigh and whats the name? :)

Not long for you now :happydance:
Me and LO are doing alright. Every day brings new challenges, and we´re learning how to handle each other. :shrug:



Sbmack said:


> Congrats, Sporty. Love the name.
> 
> Preg_Pilot, yay for smiling babies. I hope you can keep him awake long enough to fatten him up.

Definitely getting better at staying awake. 
We´re getting to know each other.
:hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Congrats Sportys!!! Love the name Poppy :happydance: will u share a picture??

Clarkey - I certainly am not ready to relive the last month ANY time soon!!!! My delivery was pretty rough and the recovery has been a nightmare!!! Need time to forget first :winkwink:

Pilot - 3 weeks! Oh my...I have three 2oz servings saved up! :dohh: But I guess I'm not trying to save much and won't be going to work full time. My boobs hurt SO much lately...it's awful! Just as I started feeling better from the delivery damage! Alas...it's worth it for my lil peanut!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Pilot- Glad you r both doing well!! Yes not too much longer for me. I see the Dr on Tuesday to probably book a C-section as I feel LO is still breech...

Mrs C- I totally agree that it is too soon to start thinking about another one...and Im sorry you have been through a rough delivery. I was just joking, hopefully you aren't upset :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Not upset at all!!! Knew you were joking :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

Hi ladies, I know i dont post often, but just to let you know, Emma Nicole arrived safely on March 20th :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey ladies hope you are all doing well.

Here is a little picture of baby Poppy at 3 days old. :happydance:


----------



## bubbles82

Ah Poppy is beautiful :)


----------



## luna_19

Congrats rmsh :)

Oh Poppy is just adorable!


----------



## sasha0430

Congrats rmsh1...

Sporty...Poppy is so cute...Congrats again...


----------



## MrsChezek

*rmsh1* - will you share a photo of Emma?? I'm super happy for you. How are you feeling? :hugs:

*Sportys* - Poppy is such a cutie! How are you feeling? Did you have an easy delivery?

How is everyone else??

SO I finally typed up my birth story! Sorry it's so late but it's been a crazy monthhere it is for any of you who are interested - it's a bit long :shy: but I wanted to journal all the details for myself :flower:

Mrs Chezek's Birth Story

Hope none of you push for as long as I did nor have the same awful recovery that I suffered :hug:


----------



## rmsh1

Yes here is a pic of Emma :) 

And my birth story

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...ed-natural-labour-not-so-natural-repairs.html
 



Attached Files:







Photo0323.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## luna_19

Oh she's adorable! :)


----------



## Sbmack

Emma and Poppy are adorable! 

Thanks for sharing your birth stories Mrs. C and Rmsh1. I'm leaning towards a natural birth. It's great to read some first hand accounts.


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> Congrats Sportys!!! Love the name Poppy :happydance: will u share a picture??
> 
> Clarkey - I certainly am not ready to relive the last month ANY time soon!!!! My delivery was pretty rough and the recovery has been a nightmare!!! Need time to forget first :winkwink:
> 
> Pilot - 3 weeks! Oh my...I have three 2oz servings saved up! :dohh: But I guess I'm not trying to save much and won't be going to work full time. My boobs hurt SO much lately...it's awful! Just as I started feeling better from the delivery damage! Alas...it's worth it for my lil peanut!

Hehe. I have about a 150 bags stored now, each holding about 4 ounces... ;)
I agree on the "next time"... I can´t even consider trying for another baby, and probably won´t for at least 2-3 more years.
DH is talking about going in for a vasectomy, as he was terrified throughout the labor of Thorgeir... heheh.
My boobs actually hurt too, and have almost non stop from delivery.
My nipples turn hard and white, and stay that way for several minutes every time I breastfeed/pump...
How does your pain manifest?



Clarkeyness said:


> Pilot- Glad you r both doing well!! Yes not too much longer for me. I see the Dr on Tuesday to probably book a C-section as I feel LO is still breech...
> 
> Mrs C- I totally agree that it is too soon to start thinking about another one...and Im sorry you have been through a rough delivery. I was just joking, hopefully you aren't upset :hugs:

Thanks :hugs:
Wow, I hope LO turns for you, will the doctor try any methods to help LO flip?



rmsh1 said:


> Hi ladies, I know i dont post often, but just to let you know, Emma Nicole arrived safely on March 20th :)

Wow, congratulations, and welcome to motherhood :hugs:



MrsChezek said:


> *rmsh1* - will you share a photo of Emma?? I'm super happy for you. How are you feeling? :hugs:
> 
> *Sportys* - Poppy is such a cutie! How are you feeling? Did you have an easy delivery?
> 
> How is everyone else??
> 
> SO I finally typed up my birth story! Sorry it's so late but it's been a crazy monthhere it is for any of you who are interested - it's a bit long :shy: but I wanted to journal all the details for myself :flower:
> 
> Mrs Chezek's Birth Story
> 
> Hope none of you push for as long as I did nor have the same awful recovery that I suffered :hug:

Thank you so much for sharing :hugs:



rmsh1 said:


> Yes here is a pic of Emma :)
> 
> And my birth story
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...ed-natural-labour-not-so-natural-repairs.html

Thanks for sharing :hugs:
It´s true, when you´re that tired, you just agree to everything they say :blush:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Rmsh- Congrats to you and your family!! She is such a sweetheart:hugs:

Sporty- Absolutely adorable as well!! :hugs:

Mrs C- Thank you for sharing your birth story! Wow with your story and Pilot's im thinking a C-section might be ok...delivery is Kinda scary but obviously worth it. I would probably not want to even think about another one for a long long time as well!! Feel better soon:hugs:

Pilot- i see the Dr tomorrow and she said she will try and turn him herself in the office..I dont know about that as i think if baby is meant to be in that position then dont mess with nature. I know it is probably safe but all i can think about is her pushing him too hard and hurting his neck or pulling the cord too tight, and so on. Just dont have a good feeling about it so I think Im going to ask her to leave him and whatever happens, happens :shrug:

Also congrats on all the milk you have stored..i hope I will be able to pump that much!!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Here is my pregnancy belly progression. 15 weeks, 20 weeks, 25 weeks, 30 weeks and 35 weeks....Not sure if I will make it to 40 weeks as if I have a C-section it will be at 39 weeks!!
 



Attached Files:







15 weeks.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 0









20 weeks.jpg
File size: 6 KB
Views: 0









25 weeks.jpg
File size: 6.1 KB
Views: 0









30 weeks.jpg
File size: 6.6 KB
Views: 0









35 weeks.jpg
File size: 6.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MrsChezek

Sbmack - even though I had a rough recovery and she took her mighty time to come out, I wouldn't change my decision to go natural if I could do it all over again. I'd probably tweak my approach a bit but I'd still go for it. Good luck with your decision!

pilot - WOW that is a lot of milk! Being 35 and originally wanting at least 3 kids, I technically don't have too many years to wait and decide if I want to keep going but I certainly won't be trying any time soon!!!! :nope: I have the same thing with the nipples turning white an hurting like crazy&#8230;that's raynaud's phenomenon. I've been reading lots about it and apparently it results from trauma to the nerve endings in our nipples from poor latch or whatever. They say the number one treatment is to fix latch and make sure the baby is feeding correctly. A lactation consultant already told me that my latch is great so I want to know what the hell am I supposed to do next! I apply a heat pack after feeds, especially if the room I'm in is a bit chillier, as it tends to be at night. It sucks!!! I also get sharp, shooting pains inside my boobs that go up into my arms and chest. I thought it was thrush but 2 doctors and a lactation consultant all told me it's very unlikely to be thrush. That it's simply the sign of my boobs making more milk&#8230;so I'm stuck with that pain. Great! :cry: Sometimes, i also get a toe curling pain when she latches and a burning the entire time she feeds&#8230;it's all fun really :haha: Just like I pictured it from all the movies and commercials!!!!

clarkey - like I told Sbmack above, if I had to do it over, I'd go natural again. Personally, I feel like I have more control of the process whereas with a csection it's all in the doctor's hands! Plus I'm scared of scalpels and needles&#8230;terrified actually. BUT, if it's necessary, then that is different&#8230;I would just never elect to do a csection cause I'd be too scared. And LOVE that belly progression!!!! Quite the change, isn't it?


AFM, Hayden is pooping green which could be nothing or it could be another sign of overactive letdown. I'm waiting on lactation to call me back and hopefully they will see me today. I really want to figure this breastfeeding stuff out!!! So I can enjoy it :happydance:


----------



## preg_pilot

Clarkeyness said:


> Rmsh- Congrats to you and your family!! She is such a sweetheart:hugs:
> 
> Sporty- Absolutely adorable as well!! :hugs:
> 
> Mrs C- Thank you for sharing your birth story! Wow with your story and Pilot's im thinking a C-section might be ok...delivery is Kinda scary but obviously worth it. I would probably not want to even think about another one for a long long time as well!! Feel better soon:hugs:
> 
> Pilot- i see the Dr tomorrow and she said she will try and turn him herself in the office..I dont know about that as i think if baby is meant to be in that position then dont mess with nature. I know it is probably safe but all i can think about is her pushing him too hard and hurting his neck or pulling the cord too tight, and so on. Just dont have a good feeling about it so I think Im going to ask her to leave him and whatever happens, happens :shrug:
> 
> Also congrats on all the milk you have stored..i hope I will be able to pump that much!!

If you don´t feel comfortable with something, just don´t do it :)
Whatever you feel like doing, is the right thing for you.

The trick to getting this much milk, is to start pumping from day one.
If you only let the baby control the demand, you´ll have trouble making more milk. I always let my boy drink his fill, then pump for 15 minutes more. That way I always have a lot of extra milk for when he´s having his growth spurts.



MrsChezek said:


> pilot - WOW that is a lot of milk! Being 35 and originally wanting at least 3 kids, I technically don't have too many years to wait and decide if I want to keep going but I certainly won't be trying any time soon!!!! :nope: I have the same thing with the nipples turning white an hurting like crazythat's raynaud's phenomenon. I've been reading lots about it and apparently it results from trauma to the nerve endings in our nipples from poor latch or whatever. They say the number one treatment is to fix latch and make sure the baby is feeding correctly. A lactation consultant already told me that my latch is great so I want to know what the hell am I supposed to do next! I apply a heat pack after feeds, especially if the room I'm in is a bit chillier, as it tends to be at night. It sucks!!! I also get sharp, shooting pains inside my boobs that go up into my arms and chest. I thought it was thrush but 2 doctors and a lactation consultant all told me it's very unlikely to be thrush. That it's simply the sign of my boobs making more milkso I'm stuck with that pain. Great! :cry: Sometimes, i also get a toe curling pain when she latches and a burning the entire time she feedsit's all fun really :haha: Just like I pictured it from all the movies and commercials!!!!
> 
> AFM, Hayden is pooping green which could be nothing or it could be another sign of overactive letdown. I'm waiting on lactation to call me back and hopefully they will see me today. I really want to figure this breastfeeding stuff out!!! So I can enjoy it :happydance:

Hehe. I´m only 31 now, but really don´t think I´ll try for another baby soon, if ever... Things are still way too painful in my head.
I´m going to have a look at this raynaud´s phenomenon.
I used to have that pain when he was latching before, but I managed to fix his latching, by having him lie on my bare stomach on his stomach.
That way he has to find the nipple himself, and latches on correctly.
After that I don´t have a problem with him latching on correctly (that is, it´s not painful anymore), but I still get the pain after he releases... Same thing happens after I pump each time...

Green poop is usually because baby is drinking too much premilk, and is easily fixable by letting the baby finish mostly on one breast, therefore getting more cream in his/her milk.

I´m still working on learning how to breastfeed. Seems to be quite complicated. ;)


----------



## Breezy81

Hey ladies! So much going on here lately. I'm once again trying to catch up! Miss Kinley Marie Faith arrived 3-13-13 @1344, here's her first pic. We are both heathy after a natural delivery. 
Luna- I think I saw 2 lovely miracles as I scrolled thru. Congrats! How exciting that must be. 
Chezek - Hayden is beautiful! 
Rmsh - congrats! Emma is beautiful as well. 
Sporty - congrats to you also! Beautiful blessing on your hands too! 
I'm on my phone so still catching up, hope everyone is doing well!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 2


----------



## luna_19

Oh breezy she's adorable!

You guys and your natural child birth :haha: none of that for me, I was already 100% epi before and now with twins looks like I wouldn't have the option anyways since they want you ready to go to a c-section if anything goes wrong


----------



## MrsChezek

*Breezy* - she's so cute! Love the bow :happydance: Congrats!!!

*pilot* - I stopped dairy yesterday evening and her poops today so far have been back to yellow. I sooooooo hope that is a freak coincidence as I LOVE dairy and will die if I have to give it up. I'm going to stay off of it until tomorrow morning and then reintroduce it to see if the green poop comes back. Fingers crossed! Let me know what you learn about Raynauds...I'm going to ask my OBGYN about it at my check up tomorrow so I'll let you know what he says.

*Luna* - I certainly wouldn't even think about going natural with twins!!! You have my blessing to take all the drugs you want! :haha: :shy:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Pilot- Thanks for the advice :)

Breezy- Congrats hun! She is so sweet!! :hugs: There are a lot of 3's in her birthday...must be good luck!

AFM, Saw the Dr today and she didnt attempt to turn him as it is my first so there is not a lot of room and I also didnt feel comfortable. SO...His birthday is booked for April 18th!! That is around 3 weeks away...crazy! We are so excited!:happydance:


----------



## preg_pilot

Breezy - Congratulations on the new family member :hugs:
Gorgeous little girl :flower:

luna - If I ever have another baby, I´ll definitely be asking for the epidural... I just have to remind them not to stick the needle too far, as that would enter my spinal chord, and cause another spinal ache. (apparently my spinal chord is relatively shallow).

MrsChezek - I hope it´s not dairy then, I couldn´t face having to cut out dairy. Almost every meal I have has some sort of dairy in it.
Thorgeir sometimes poops green, but that´s usually when he´s grazing. Only eating a little every 1-2 hours. If I get him to eat a lot every 3-4 hours, the poop turns yellow again.
I´m going to ask the nurse about my nipples and Raynauds next week. I have an appointment for a weigh-in next tuesday.
Looking forward to hearing what your ob-gyn has to say about the issue :shrug:

Clarkeyness - You´re very welcome :hugs:
Wow, only 3 more weeks. Looking forward to hearing your story and seeing the first precious photos :baby:


----------



## luna_19

So exciting Clarky!

I'm really amazed, I can literally remember when almost everyone here got their bfp and here you all are with new babies already! Makes me feel like we don't have much time to prepare especially since they will definitely be here at least 2 weeks early.


----------



## Breezy81

Thank you all! We are so in love. 
Clarky - How exciting! How do you feel about it being scheduled? 
Chezek - I can't even imagine cutting out dairy. I had to cut carbs and sweets while pregnant and now all I want is sweets. Milk was the hardest out of all of it but cheese would be even worse.
Luna- It flies by! I still can't believe you're having twins. I've always wanted twins and they run in our family. Maybe on the next try, which will be soon.


----------



## Sbmack

Breezy, Kinley is adorable! Love the name!!

Clarkeyness, great bump photos. So exciting to know your LO's birthday. 

Mrs. C, I hope you don't have to give up dairy. That would be awful.

I have a scan on Thursday. I'm really nervous because I don't really have any symptoms. My bb's were sore and they haven't been the last couple of days.


----------



## bubbles82

Ah Breezy you're brave already thinking about the next one! :)


----------



## bubbles82

...ooh just went back and saw Kinley's pic, lovely! I'm so excited by all these new babies, still can't believe I have one of my very own on the way!


----------



## Breezy81

My husband thinks I'm nuts but after what we went through getting pregnant the first time I don't want to wait. 
Sbmack - my symptoms came and went, stay positive! 
Luma - I'm still in shock and so happy for you, I sure hope baking is right behind you! 
Thanks for all the compliments! :hugs:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Sbmack- my symptoms came and went as well! Looking forward to hearing about your scan :hugs:
Breezy- I'm actually ok with a c-section and it's nice to know when the date is instead of waiting. Also good for hubby's work and other family can plan to have that day off. But they said if I have any signs of labour not to wait until I am only 5 minutes apart as I would need a c-section that day to prevent any chance of baby coming through breech. So it still may be a surprise but we will see :)

I also totally understand wanting to try again not too long after as we had problems as well. But be careful as some r more fertile after a birth and may happen right away as did with my friend...took her a year for the first and decided to try little early and got pregnant first try ;) I would be ok with that though ;)

Luna- yes time does go by fast and can't believe my turn is coming. Yours will be here before you know it :)


----------



## luna_19

Yeah I know someone that took 5 years to get preg then got a surprise bfp when her lo was only 5 months old :haha:


----------



## Smimms

Hi ladies!
It's been a long time since I posted, but I have been stalking :blush: All of your new babies are so adorable how exciting!

Chezek: Hayden is such a doll sorry your labor and recovery was so tough. Love your honesty!

Pilot: I understand you leaving for a while. My hormones are at full tilt. I personally had to take time off because I was becoming obsessive over everything! Congrats on your beautiful son!

RMSH1: Congrats on Emma she's beautiful and has so much hair! Is the wives tale about heartburn true? Thank you for publishing your birth story. I love to read them as I get prepared for my own. 

Breezy81: Kinley is such an adorable name. She has an amazing head of hair too! So exciting and sweet.

I can go on forever. So excited to see familiar names getting their BFPs and sharing their pregnancy and labor experiences. I became so nervous about every little twinge and symptom I had to take some time off of posting lol :dohh: It's so great that we women can share with each other and provide strength and support in such an open forum :flower: I myself have found it hard to connect with my friends who are not parents or are not currently pregnant. Makes me appreciate B&B even more!

AFM - I'm approaching 33 weeks. Baby has been head down since at least 29 weeks. Hoping she will arrive before Mother's Day, but who knows :winkwink:
My pregnancy as a whole has been pretty uneventful. Just a couple first time mom panics here and there. Went to check on baby the other day due to lack of movement and was told my placenta is anterior and acting as a nice punching bag. When they did the ultrasound she was wiggling away and hiccuping. Too adorable! I have decided if I am able to deliver vaginally I will definitely get an epidural. Other than that I will go with the flow and not really follow a birth plan. Come what may.
Just curious- Who was in the delivery room with the ladies that have delivered and/or who will you allow in the delivery room? My mother in law wants in and I told her no. Now I feel like I can't have my own mother in because of it. I think I would rather it just be hubby and myself anyway... decisions decisions


----------



## preg_pilot

Sbmack - What helped to calm my nerves was my portable fetal doppler.
Whenever I had this lack of symptoms, I would listen to my boy´s heartbeat to calm myself down.
Sometimes I didn´t feel pregnant at all :hugs:

Smimms - Welcome back :happydance:
And thanks :hugs:
That wives tale on heartburn, is that supposed to have anything to do with the amount of hair the baby has? Because Thorgeir has a full head of hear (though it´s silver, practically see through), and I had horrible heartburn for the entire pregnancy...)

Fingers crossed your little girl shows up before Mothers day for you :coffee:
Epidurals feel really nice, will definitely opt for one if I ever decide to have another child.
Yep, my birth plan went completely out the window when I got started in labor, but I was totally fine with it. Whatever keeps baby safe is fine by me.
I hope your birth goes perfectly :hugs:

My husband and mother were in the delivery room with me.
I hadn´t really decided who was going to be there, since I really planned on delivering at home.
My mom, my mother in law and my husband were going to be at home with me, along with the midwife.


----------



## rmsh1

Hi Smimms, yep I had horrendous reflux from 23 weeks and was on prescription meds for it. It was nasty, but Emma come out with lots of hair!

I did not want MIL at delivery either, and was resigned to the fact that my mum could not be there. But in the end, when we got to the hospital I said I want my mum there, and not MIL and OH went along with it. Your choice, you are the one going through it. Not sure what MIL thinks, don't really care :haha:


----------



## luna_19

I agree it's your choice :)


----------



## Smimms

Rmsh- Lol I told my husband the same thing. The other DIL allowed her to be in the delivery room. I pretty much told her I'm glad she was there for her but I would rather not. 
I heard horror stories from SIL.

I have the worst heartburn and hoping Hannah has a nice head of hair. I'm just so excited to meet her!

Pregpilot- I'm definitely pro epidural if all goes accordingly. Do you think you would have another child? My husband is already asking for one. Told me we should wait 3 months and try. Lol I want to at least take a year. I'm not in a hurry to do this again.


----------



## Sbmack

I heard the heartbeat on the Doppler at the dr.'s office yesterday! All the worrying for not. I thought I was getting a scan, but I guess not. I'm still deciding if I should get the NT early risk assessment. I'm 32 so I don't think my risk for downs is that high. I wouldn't terminate either, but I'd want to know. I also kind of just want to see the bean again as I won't again until 20 weeks. I have a friend who had to terminate at 12 weeks because of some horrible defects. They said the baby could be still born or not make it long after. 

I hope all the new mommas are doing well and those near the end of their pregnancy are comfortable!


----------



## preg_pilot

Smimms said:


> Rmsh- Lol I told my husband the same thing. The other DIL allowed her to be in the delivery room. I pretty much told her I'm glad she was there for her but I would rather not.
> I heard horror stories from SIL.
> 
> I have the worst heartburn and hoping Hannah has a nice head of hair. I'm just so excited to meet her!
> 
> Pregpilot- I'm definitely pro epidural if all goes accordingly. Do you think you would have another child? My husband is already asking for one. Told me we should wait 3 months and try. Lol I want to at least take a year. I'm not in a hurry to do this again.

Wow... if you ask me now, the answer is definitely no.
I might reconsider in 2-3 years. I don´t really want to try for a baby after 35...
Feeling pretty confident that Thorgeir will be an only child. :baby:



Sbmack said:


> I heard the heartbeat on the Doppler at the dr.'s office yesterday! All the worrying for not. I thought I was getting a scan, but I guess not. I'm still deciding if I should get the NT early risk assessment. I'm 32 so I don't think my risk for downs is that high. I wouldn't terminate either, but I'd want to know. I also kind of just want to see the bean again as I won't again until 20 weeks. I have a friend who had to terminate at 12 weeks because of some horrible defects. They said the baby could be still born or not make it long after.
> 
> I hope all the new mommas are doing well and those near the end of their pregnancy are comfortable!

I didn´t have the NT, since I wouldn´t terminate anyways, and if something did come up in the scan, they want to draw some amniotic fluid, and that increases the risk of miscarriage. (only 1%, but still...)

That would be my only reason for terminating too... if baby would only suffer and die...


----------



## luna_19

I'm having an NT scan, my doctor didn't give me an option.


----------



## Clarkeyness

Hi Smimms. I definitely would not have my MIL in the delivery room either. My mom and husband only. But since im having a c-section then I think only hubby is allowed. Im also going to wait a year before we try again...we will see how I handle this one first ;)

sbmack- yay for hearing the heartbeat!! i had the NT scan done just because I would want to know as well but would not terminate unless there was no chance of survival. I would have the scan just to see the bean again as 20 weeks is far away :)


----------



## Sbmack

I think I'm going to call and schedule the NT scan. Mostly I want to see the bean again. 

I haven't even thought about whether or not my MIL will be in the delivery room. I don't have strong feelings either way. She's wonderful and if she wants to, then it will probably be ok with me. 

Because it took me longer than I thought it would to get pregnant, I thought I may just NTNP right after. I will most likely change my mind and take precautions for at least six months.


----------



## preg_pilot

luna_19 said:


> I'm having an NT scan, my doctor didn't give me an option.

Wow. My midwife was very adamant that I have the NT scan, but I refused.
If I would have been any less decided about not having it, I would probably have caved.
Weird that you don´t get a choice, though?


----------



## MrsChezek

I was mad that the internet ate one of my posts from yesterday but turns out that I never actually clicked submit!!! So here it is :dohh: I guess the lack of sleep is getting to me&#8230; :haha:

Yay for a booked appointment *clarkey*! It will come in no time :hugs:

*pilot* - so her poop gradually went from green to greenish yellow and yellow again and I've reintroduced the dairy so it seems that is NOT it! Hopefully it's just a phase and there is no allergies&#8230;but if there are, it's not dairy :wohoo: I too can give up ANYTHING but not dairy&#8230;I love it so much! Re Raynaud's my OBGYN has never heard of it on nipples!!!! Crazy. He is going to contact the lactation dept head at the hospital that I spoke to and get some advice from her. So I'll let you know what I learn...

*luna* - once you hit the second tri, it all flies by so quickly!!!! So make a schedule of some sorts and stick to it. We don't have our crib yet cause we're such procrastinators! We luckily have a portable crib in our bedroom as that is where we planned to have her sleep for the first 4-6 months but still no crib :dohh: Plus, I went into labor 2 weeks early when I was banking on being 2 weeks late&#8230;don't do that either!!! :haha:

*Breezy* - can't believe you're trying again so soon! I originally thought I would but after my delivery and especially the 3 week long recovery, I'm going to need some time before I feel up for it all! I too have several friends who thought it would take a while with their second as it took a long time to get pregnant with their first but they got pregnant within the first 3 months!!! So be prepared :winkwink:

*smimms* - great to see you! it's been a loooong time. Glad everything is going well for you :hugs: Can't believe you're at 33 weeks already!!! Can't wait to meet your LO :flower: I personally said no parents as I thought they would add to my stress. It was just my DH and a very close friend of ours that we both like a lot and thought would be a great support person - her role was to run out and get food, get coffee, call nurses or doctors into our room in case they weren't responding, etc. But then my delivery was SO quick, she just ended up cheering me on during pushing!


----------



## luna_19

preg_pilot said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> I'm having an NT scan, my doctor didn't give me an option.
> 
> Wow. My midwife was very adamant that I have the NT scan, but I refused.
> If I would have been any less decided about not having it, I would probably have caved.
> Weird that you don´t get a choice, though?Click to expand...

I think it's because I'm seeing a specialist. Also he said genetic abnormalities are slightly more common in twins. I'm also going to end having a ton of ultrasounds with a perinatologist after 20 weeks because of the higher risk of complications too.


----------



## MrsChezek

luna_19 said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> I'm having an NT scan, my doctor didn't give me an option.
> 
> Wow. My midwife was very adamant that I have the NT scan, but I refused.
> If I would have been any less decided about not having it, I would probably have caved.
> Weird that you don´t get a choice, though?Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's because I'm seeing a specialist. Also he said genetic abnormalities are slightly more common in twins. I'm also going to end having a ton of ultrasounds with a perinatologist after 20 weeks because of the higher risk of complications too.Click to expand...

My doctor gave me the script for the NT scan like it was required as well though I know I could have declined it as he can't make me have one; but it definitely wasn't presented to me as a choice! I wouldn't terminate unless it would lead to a still birth or the like but I would want to know to mentally and physically prepare myself.


----------



## luna_19

I should clarify that I have no issue whatsoever about having the scan done I personally know two people that had to terminate because of severe genetic abnormalities, one at 12 weeks and one at <20 weeks. If there is a major issue I'd rather know sooner than later.


----------



## MrsChezek

Totally agree! I guess all the research I did and the many talks I had with my doctor convinced me that the ultrasounds aren't that bad as long as they are kept to a low resolution and quick. I did all the scans that were medically prescribed but skipped any extra 3D ones etc. and it gave me peace of mind. HOWEVER, I will say that with each scan, the hospital where I had it done found some issue with something that caused me unnecessary stress! I wish I had known to tell them that I don't want to discuss the results with them and that I will discuss them with my doctor as each time my doctor said that the thing they "found" was nothing of importance (had like a 1% chance of developing into anything of importance) and that they just made a big deal out of nothing. So that's something to keep in mind when going into these scans...

Overall, odds are high that everything will be great! So you all should stay positive and no need to worry in advance! :hugs:


----------



## sasha0430

Congrats to all new mommies...little girls are adorable...good luck to all will all upcoming tests...I have my baby shower tomorrow :happydance: and I am very excited...just wanted to pop in and say hey and hope everyone has a good weekend...


----------



## MrsChezek

Have a great time at your shower *sasha*!!!! :flower:


----------



## MrsChezek

So I've uploaded my favorite shots from Hayden's newborn photo shoot - my most favorite one is my new avatar :happydance: I don't know how to post pictures here without them being huge so you can check them out on my journal:
Hayden's Newborn Shoot

Don't want to spam the whole page with pictures of my baby!!! Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!! xx


----------



## rmsh1

Smimms said:


> Rmsh- Lol I told my husband the same thing. The other DIL allowed her to be in the delivery room. I pretty much told her I'm glad she was there for her but I would rather not.
> I heard horror stories from SIL.
> 
> I have the worst heartburn and hoping Hannah has a nice head of hair. I'm just so excited to meet her!

Yep same with my MIL, the other two DIL's let her in there and she FILMED the whole thing! Ummmm no thanks! I did not want her in there after she preached to me about how she pushed out 4 babies with no pain relief, basically saying I should do it with no pain relief. OK so I did manage without it in the end, but I did not want anyone in there with me with that kind of idea in their heads. I think she probably felt a bit miffed by me choice, but it does not concern me, I was the one going through it all :)

Heart burn and reflux are really nasty, I am so glad it leaves as soon as baby vacates!


----------



## sasha0430

MrsChezek said:


> So I've uploaded my favorite shots from Hayden's newborn photo shoot - my most favorite one is my new avatar :happydance: I don't know how to post pictures here without them being huge so you can check them out on my journal:
> Hayden's Newborn Shoot
> 
> Don't want to spam the whole page with pictures of my baby!!! Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!! xx

Oohhhhhh...I have looked at her pics...soooooo adorable...


----------



## Sbmack

Have a great shower, Sasha! 

MrsC, those newborn pics are so so cute. I didn't notice her little feet in the avatar pic. Love that one!


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek - hehe, I hear ya on the dairy ;)
I talked to a doctor about Raynauds, and he has heard about it in nipples, but doesn´t know what to do about it... the only meds he can recommend for this are carried over to the mothers milk, so he doesn´t want to prescribe that for me.
It´s called Adalat. (nifedipine is the active ingredient)
I´m going to call the midwives after easter as they aren´t answering the phones these days...

Wow, Hayden´s pictures are awesome :)
I just have one "professional" picture of Thorgeir so far, and that´s for his passport. He looks really awkward in that one :haha:
He´ll be travelling to London with me and DH on the 22nd of April.

luna - hmm, you may be right. They usually want to keep a better eye on you when you´re expecting twins... :oneofeach:

sasha - enjoy your baby shower :D

rmsh1 - ooh, filming my labor and delivery??? No thanks... phoooey!
Those few pictures mom managed to snap of me, I look horrible...
Was also very pleased when the acid reflux went away as soon as Thorgeir was born :happydance:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Mrs C- Just love love love the pictures!!!!! She is so adorable. Love the family photo as well. I already have a tentative date for our newborn session for April 27th if all goes well with the C-section April 18th! 

AFM- started non stress tests last week. He passed! Will have one every week until delivery. Im finding it very difficult to sleep, for about couple weeks now. Can't get comfy and my uterus keeps contracting. Just hope he makes it to the c-section date!


----------



## preg_pilot

Clarkeyness - Fingers crossed he makes it to C-day :)


----------



## ZeeZ

Congrates to all the new mommys! I'm loving all the baby pic's - they are all so adorable. i really can't wait for my own. 

And also thanks for posting your birth stories. i kknow every labour is different so it helps to hear about the diffwerent possibilties so that Ican prepare myself for as many different versions as possible.

As for having people in the delivery room it really has to be what you are comfortable with. I actually have a better relationship with my MIL than my own mother but wouldn't be comfortable with either in the delivery room! Maybe if it were a c-section i *might* consider but since I'm trying fora natural birth I want to be as stress free as possible to not disrupt the normal birth hormones.

We did the NT scan mostly because I wanted to find out the gender ASAP but also to be prepared if there was anything wrong. I told DH I wouldn't terminate so late unless it was really extreme circumstances where baby would not make it (according to my spiritual beliefs the baby's soul enters the body at 3 months but I respect everyone's opinion on this) but there are certain things they can pick up and correct even before LO born and if there is nothing you can do to correct it at least you have time to grieve the normal baby you won't behaving and get emotionally ready for the challenges of a raising a special needs child.

Sasha - how was the shower?


----------



## MrsChezek

Pilot - were u able to get more feedback on Raynauds from the midwives? I still haven't heard from my doctor. In the meantime, I've found a bit of a 'symptom cure'. I bought these reusable cotton breast pads that I wear for leak protection; they're pretty thick and warm. When I'm feeding, I don't take the pad off but shift it to the other breast for warm keeping and when I finish the feed, I quickly move it back to the breast before it gets cold. It has decreased the number of times they've turned white and hurt. Worth a try!!! You reminded me to get my LO a passport as we'll need it for this summer...

Clarkey - I'm so excited u'll be doing a newborn shoot! Can't wait to see the pics :happydance: as a photog, I find them*very inspirational!

AFM, we had a couple bad days where Hayden was really difficult. Unfortunately, they fell over the weekend when we were moving as well as Easter so that compounded the problem. Went to see her doc on Mon and they've put her on acid reflux meds. I hate medicating her but we were at our wits end!!! And as much as I didn't believe it was reflux, I have to admit that she's been a lot better since! So perhaps she was just in pain :shrug:

EDIT: Can't believe I forgot to say thank u for all ur nice comments about Hayden's pics! We are very pleased with them :happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/katzeyes/A76EC38F-49A3-4807-93DC-7680335C3DB5-5710-0000048815B40E63_zpsba16015f.jpg

The only pic I got of her this Easter as she was being a little stinker and none of us even got to shower that day!!!! :dohh:


----------



## poppy13

What a cutie Mrs C!!


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek - I´ve got a little information from a Lactation Consultant about Raynauds... I´ve got heat retaining pads on my breasts now (basically tin foil pads), and they´re helping a lot. I do get some episodes now, but they´re farther apart, and not nearly as painful as before.
Apparently taking Fish Oil (omega 3-6 fatty acids), calcium and magnesium in high doses, and vitamin B6 in a small dose is supposed to help too. I´m waiting on an answer on how high the doses have to be.

I hope Hayden gets better soon :hugs:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Mrs C- hope the meds help her feel better. What a cute Easter picture. She has beautiful blue eyes :)

Non stress test went well today. 2 more weeks till he arrives. :)


----------



## MrsChezek

*poppy* - can't believe you've only got 27 days to go!!! Time is flying by :happydance:

*pilot* - let me know what dosage your MW recommends. I already take all these supplements but in normal quantities&#8230;where did you get heated breast pads?? I need to look those up. Wonder if they're on amazon&#8230;

*Clarkey* - two weeks!!! I swear it feels like you got your BFP just yesterday&#8230;so awesome! She does have blue eyes for the time being&#8230;as do I but DH is brown-eyed and Asian so the odds are against us :nope: But you never know!!!!

So the last two days have been SO MUCH BETTER since she's been on the meeds&#8230;I'm really really hoping that she simply outgrew all the issues she was having and that it's not the meeds. But we're going to continue them a bit longer and then stop them to see if she regresses. All my friends say their babies were fussy and cranky and then 'flipped s switch' and were super good and cute and cooing. So if she's flipping this switch, I don't want her on the meds!!! I actually met a friend for lunch yesterday&#8230;at the end of eating, she cried a bit so I fed her and she quieted back down. I even got to go to this one clothing shop with her! Then, as she was still being good, I went to the grocery store and had DH meet us there so that I can leave him with the full cart if she goes bonkers and he can check out. She was good until we literally walked up to the checkout registers!! She slept until really late though - we couldn't wake her up - so she was up from 11pm until about 2am and she was fussy and cried quite a bit. But then she slept 3+2 hours which isn't bad. I only got about 4 hours total so Im a bit tired&#8230;

Today, we went to a chiropractor appointment and then ate lunch at Wegmans (a big grocery store that has a nice food court - kind of like Mark & Spencers); then we grocery shopped and she was pretty good as well. I had to feed her after eating&#8230;it's as if she can see my plate though cause both yesterday and today, she literally cried just as I took the last bite of my food!!! Very nice of her to wait :haha: I'm for ONCE actually enjoying being a mommy. My boobs really hurt and I'm exhausted but at least she's manageable and even almost pleasant to be around at times!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sasha0430

MrsChezek...glad Hayden is starting to feel better...cute Easter picture...

Clarkeyness...what is a stress test? What is suppose to tell you? Wow two more weeks...so exciting...

AFM...I had a great shower...we got so much stuff and what we did not get we got gift cards to buy on our own...I enjoyed being with my friends and family...tomorrow is my 32 week and 1 day scan..they are going to measure Nickolas and tell me which way is he turned...best part get to see him again...:happydance:


----------



## poppy13

Ok I'm getting a little anxious & could do with some advice. Baby is breech. I'm worried he won't turn & I'll end up with a c-section. I see midwife next Tues to check his position & decide if I need another scan. I have an anterior placenta so dont think they'd do an ECV in case it pulled away & then I'd need an emergency c-section.

I know the most important things is baby arriving safely & I want what is best for him but I can't stop getting anxious about it.

Any tips for help my baby to turn? Or equally anything to reduce my anxiety around possibly ending up with a c-section?

I'm 36+2 so know time is getting tight for him to turn. 

Xx


----------



## preg_pilot

Clarkeyness - 2 more weeks, wow, time is almost here :happydance:

MrsChezek - I´ll let you know what midwife says to me. :thumbup:

The breast pads aren´t heated, but they retain your body heat, so my breasts stay warm. I got them at my local specialty maternity store. 

Good to hear the meds are working, I hope she gets off them soon :)

I remember when Thorgeir was only sleeping 3-4 hours per night. Now he´s actually up to 6-7 hours per night (except on the days when his tummy is bothering him, then he sleeps shorter stretches).

sasha - glad the shower was a hit :)
have fun at the scan tomorrow. 

poppy - one advice on what you could try to flip baby.
My midwife showed me a position, where you basically put your butt in the air. Usually it´s enough to just do it on the floor. Get down on all fours, and then lower your face to the floor.
A more extreme position, that might help baby flip is when you have your knees on a couch or bed (if it´s low enough), and lean over the edge until you can stay with your elbows on the floor for about a minute. 


AFM
I start work in less than 2 weeks now.
I´ve collected 5 weeks worth of frozen breastmilk for LO (875 ounces, or just over 26 liters total).
Really looking forward to going to work, but also anxious about leaving LO behind...
Especially looking forward to work, as I learned a couple of days ago that I won´t be losing my job next winter. I have my secure future position now :happydance:
LO´s tummy is getting much better every day. He has a few episodes of tummy pain every now and again, but nothing serious.


----------



## luna_19

Poppy I know you are kind of short on time but I think reading as much as you can on c-sections (real facts not google horror stories) would be a really good thing. Also accepting the fact that you may need one and that you have little control over the situation might help too. Remembering that the most important thing is getting your lo here safely is the ultimate goal so even if things don't go as planned you can still feel successful.
Some people are more at risk of needing one than others but realistically everyone who has a baby has the possibility of needing a c-section, it's nothing they did wrong, sometimes stuff just happens differently than what we plan.


----------



## MrsChezek

Poppy - the positions pilot mentioned are further explained at .org or .com (I forget). But it's a great site with lots of info on how to turn a breech baby. And also what Luna said, it's still ok if you do end up with a section. Just read more about it so u know what to expect and it will be less scary :hugs:

Pilot - ur milk stock is amazing!!!! Great work :thumbup: And congrats on the job!!!


----------



## Sbmack

Poppy, I hope the little one turns for you! I know a yoga instructor that flipped her baby twice, but when it came time to deliver he was breeched again. A C section wasn't her first choice, but she had a healthy and happy baby. Some just have a mind of their own. 

Sasha, I hope your scan goes well today. 

Preg_pilot, that's great your job is secure! Glad the LO's tummy is feeling better. 

Mrs. c, glad Hayden is feeling better!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Mrs C- It does feel like yesterday since I got my BFP but also feels like Ive been pregnant forever:wacko:!! So excited to start the next journey of my life :) Glad Hayden is doing well on the meds. :hugs:

Sasha- A non stress test monitors baby's heart rate during rest and movement. They want to make sure when baby moves the heart rate increases which ensures a healthy heart. Only certain women have this done, my reason is baby is breech and in 20% in growth. He scored perfect last 2 times!:happydance: 
Happy you had a wonderful baby shower and cant wait to hear about your scan:hugs:

Poppy- sounds like we are in the same boat!! maybe boys are stubborn:haha: I have my c-section booked for april 18th. My doctor wanted to turn him but i refused as I felt uncomfortable with the thought of pushing him into position when he is there for a reason. I was worried if the cord was around his neck or hurting him. There are other things you could do which others have suggested. After speaking to many friends who have had c-sections and researching, I am totally comfortable with it! Hope things work out for you!:hugs:

Pilot- back to work so soon :( but happy you have a secure position :) Thats wonderful how much milk you have saved!!


----------



## preg_pilot

I´ve started a parenting journal, you can see the link in my signature if you would like to follow it.

I will of course be checking this thread for new posts :)


----------



## poppy13

Thanks for your replies & advice ladies. Its good to be able to share my worries. Although I'm not worried about the surgery (not pleasant but not what is bugging me) its the idea that I might not get to attempt a natural birth. I just feel disappointed. He still has time to turn though so I'm just hoping he's a laid back baby and will turn eventually! Xx


----------



## MrsChezek

Personally, I can say I felt exactly like you do. I really really wanted to attempt natural birth but having taken a month to recover from my natural delivery, I can honestly say that perhaps a c section would have been a blessing!!!! :dohh:


----------



## preg_pilot

poppy13 said:


> Thanks for your replies & advice ladies. Its good to be able to share my worries. Although I'm not worried about the surgery (not pleasant but not what is bugging me) its the idea that I might not get to attempt a natural birth. I just feel disappointed. He still has time to turn though so I'm just hoping he's a laid back baby and will turn eventually! Xx

I have to agree with Chez on this one. I would probably have recovered faster from a C-section.
Fingers crossed he turns for you :winkwink:


----------



## preg_pilot

Hey Chez, I finally heard back from the nurse.
She told me about making sure breasts were warm, which we´re already doing.

As for vitamins to take:

Vitamin B6: Take 100-200mg per day for 4 days, then 25mg per day after that.
Calcium: 2000mg per day
Magnesium: 1000mg per day
and Omega3-6 fatty acids: double recommended daily dose.

If that doesn´t work, they try meds after this. A medicine named Adalat (blood pressure medicine), but that is carried over with the breastmilk, so that isn´t something I would try unless nothing else worked.


----------



## sasha0430

Nickolas is doing good and growing...he is estimated to weigh between 4 1/2lb to 5lb...he is turned the right way for delivery at this time so hopefully he will stay that way until he is born...I have already metally prepared my self for c-section since I have had placenta previa so if it happens and I need to have one it is ok as long as he is good...7 weeks and 5 days to go but I am going for 5 weeks and 5 days (38 weeks) since that would make his daddy happy as it is his birthday -:) but I know he will come when he is ready...Nickolas looked like he is little squished in there....Hope you all continue to do well and have a great weekend!!!!!


----------



## ZeeZ

Hi all,

Anyone have any recommendations for breast pumps. I'm trying to pick one keeping on mind I'll be going back to work 3-4 months after LO arrives so looking for something fast quiet portable and that can run off batteries as well as mains. Am I asking too much?


----------



## preg_pilot

sasha0430 said:


> Nickolas is doing good and growing...he is estimated to weigh between 4 1/2lb to 5lb...he is turned the right way for delivery at this time so hopefully he will stay that way until he is born...I have already metally prepared my self for c-section since I have had placenta previa so if it happens and I need to have one it is ok as long as he is good...7 weeks and 5 days to go but I am going for 5 weeks and 5 days (38 weeks) since that would make his daddy happy as it is his birthday -:) but I know he will come when he is ready...Nickolas looked like he is little squished in there....Hope you all continue to do well and have a great weekend!!!!!

Stay the right way down little baby :) :baby:


ZeeZ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations for breast pumps. I'm trying to pick one keeping on mind I'll be going back to work 3-4 months after LO arrives so looking for something fast quiet portable and that can run off batteries as well as mains. Am I asking too much?

I have good experience with medela breast pumps.
I bought a manual pump to use at home, but I can also use it with a rental machine. The connections are all the same.
Here is their site... https://www.medelabreastfeedingus.com/products/category/breast-pumps

You can probably rent a larger machine somewhere close to you, but you can also purchase a smaller portable one online. It´s quite expensive though.
If I would have known I would be pumping for as long as I did, I probably would have bought one from day one.
Using a manual pump is easy, if you´re not going to be pumping 8x a day for 2-3 months... Then I would recommend an electrical one.

I think the portable version only works on batteries, while the large one (like the one I´m renting) only runs on main power.

A thought on breastshields:
Make sure the size is right for you, if it isn´t, this is going to get very uncomfortable, and even painful very fast...
Here is a visual representation on how to choose a breast shield that fits you
https://www.medela.com/IW/en/breastfeeding/good-to-know/right-size-of-breastshield.html

You can only know how a breast shield fits you, once you´ve seen it pumping...


----------



## ZeeZ

Thanks pilot. Really helpful info


----------



## preg_pilot

You´re welcome :)


----------



## MrsChezek

I got the Medela Pump in Style and it's nice. I never used any other though so I don't really have a point of comparison!!! But I got it free thru my insurance so I'm not complaining :flower: Also, it does use a power cord / not sure if there is a battery option.

Thx for the Raynauds info pilot!!!! xx


----------



## preg_pilot

You´re welcome chez :)


----------



## MrsChezek

I'm tired. This parenting stuff is hard...my boobs hurt, I keep eating so much crap cause I'm tired and cause there's really not much time to cook! My whole days are spent feeding, changing, soothing and entertaining this little critter and it's exhausting! I'd kill for a day to myself...I'd cut my nails cause they're overgrown and watch some tv and SLEEP :sleep: Ahhh those were the days! :wacko:

How's everyone doing? Got quiet around here...


----------



## poppy13

Ah MrsC I've heard lots of women say exactly what you're saying but also that once you get to 6 weeks the fog starts to lift & it gets easier. My antenatal teacher also said that the first 6 weeks are the worst. Haydn is just gorgeous!

I saw an osteopath yesterday as I've been getting pelvic pain & shooting nerve pain in my legs. Really painful. Anyway, she said my pelvis tilts one way, my spine tilts the other & no wonder I'm in pain. She pulled & clicked me straight again & also had a got at getting munchkin to turn but apparantly he's stubborn! Last night I did feel some kicks in my ribs so he's not decided which way up he wants to be yet & keeps turning. As long as he chooses head down for delivery I dont mind! Otherwise it'll be a section for me :-(

I have a sore throat this morning, think I have a cold coming.

Off to midwife soon, get to hear baby's heartbeat again 

xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Mrs C I totally understand how you feel. I keep trying to take time to have a bath but no chance! 

Poppy is 3 weeks old today, we registered her birth yesterday. It was also our wedding anniversary so a very special day.

Today we had Poppy weighed and she has put on 11 ozs in a week! :happydance:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Aww hope everyone feels better soon :hugs: I will be there soon and asking you all for advice :) 

Poppy- hope LO turns for you. I had no luck but im ok with a C-section. Good luck with your appointment. 

AFM, I have my final OB appointment today then section next week...Can't believe I can now say I will be holding my LO next week:happydance:


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> I'm tired. This parenting stuff is hard...my boobs hurt, I keep eating so much crap cause I'm tired and cause there's really not much time to cook! My whole days are spent feeding, changing, soothing and entertaining this little critter and it's exhausting! I'd kill for a day to myself...I'd cut my nails cause they're overgrown and watch some tv and SLEEP :sleep: Ahhh those were the days! :wacko:
> 
> How's everyone doing? Got quiet around here...

- Word :hugs:
I haven´t cleaned our apartment thoroughly since I was 8 months pregnant. No energy at all...



poppy - I Hope your pelvic pain gets better soon. It´s been 8 weeks since I gave birth, and I have a specialty massage in the morning, as I´m still in pain...
Fingers crossed you don´t get a cold, and enjoy the appointment tomorrow :)


sportysgirl - wow, 11 ounces! Amazing :D

Clarkeyness - wow, I almost wish I could have decided on LO´s birthday now. But I had my heart totally set on a home birth... ;)
Wow, one week till you hold your LO, enjoy the remaining week of pregnancy, and then enjoy holding LO even more :hugs:


----------



## ZeeZ

Poppy good luck with LO turning. Fingers crossed for you.

MrsChezek and Sporty - hang in there. I've also heard that it eventually gets easier around 6weeks and then a lot better by 3 months. I really hope thats true because I know I'm going to be a wreck - DH has been warned. Thanks for the pump info MrsChezek.

Clarkey - You're almost there! so exciting.

AFM - Everyone says get as much sleep as possible now while I can, but thats easier said then done. I'm not even sure how I made it though work today. 

On a happier note my baby shower is this weekend and I'm more excited then I expected to be. We don't need much stuff but I already know that so many people insisted on helping my official hostess (who is being amazing herself) and it just makes me feel sooo loved and supported. It makes motherhood just a little less scary.


----------



## poppy13

Munchkin has turned!! He's also beginning to engage...such a good baby! In turn though I have been freaking out now I know I've got to get him out. The huge reality has really hit me today & I'm properly scared of the pain. My midwife wants to do a sweep at 39+2 if nothing has happened by then as long as my obstetrician is happy for her to do it. When I go for a check up next Tues at the hospital I have to ask.

Any advice to stop this melt down? I want to enjoy the last few weeks not spend them in an anxious state!!


----------



## preg_pilot

ZeeZ - have fun at your baby shower :)

poppy13 - good little baby :baby:
If you´re scared of the pain, have you looked at all your options? Epidural feels nice, even if it didn´t work properly in my case...
Just take one day at a time, and try to enjoy it to the fullest. :) Happy times are impending :hugs:


----------



## sasha0430

7 weeks away and my hd has decided to get hurt at work...he is a landscaper and works alone...he has fallen off the embankment and shuddered his ankle when his foot hit the river rock...they have to do surgery and put pins and plates in his ankle but before they can do that swelling has to go down...he is bed written right now and they are talking 10 weeks of recovery after surgery...this means his income is gone as he owns his own business and instead of him taking care of me I have to take care of him...thank God for his and my family...however it could have been worse since he has fallen 9 feet down he could have hit his head on river rock instead of his ankle and be paralyzed or dead so I guess I will take a broken anklenow I just pray he stays in until his due date and does not decide to arrive earlylast week I would have taken 38 weeks but right now 40 sounds much better


----------



## Clarkeyness

Poppy- yay for little one turning!! I had no luck :(

Sasha- wow scary. Im sure everything will work out for you! :hugs: Glad you have a supportive family :)

AFM- Had another scare...couple days ago saw my OB and felt my uterus hasnt grown in 2 weeks. She sent me for another non stress test and ultrasound right away. He passed the stress test and failed the u/s as he wasnt practicing breathing (where he would lose 2 points out of 8). He still scored 6/8 but they were concerned and sent me to the labour and delivery area for another non stress test and speak with the oncall OB..so another 5 hours later the DR not concerned but wants me to monitor his movements and go back for a couple more non stress tests before my c-section next Thursday. I just wanted to relax and not worry before the birth but now i feel stressed, which isnt good for LO.


----------



## preg_pilot

sasha - what horrible timing... I hope his ankle gets better soon... :hugs:
Maybe you´ll get lucky and go to 42 weeks like me? ;)

Clarkeyness - How can they tell if he´s practicing breathing or not? I´m really curious how that test is done, I hope he starts soon then.
I hope you can calm yourself down before your section :hugs:


----------



## sasha0430

Clarkey...it is amazing what they can tell from tests these days..I am like pilot interested to know how they can do that...I hope you can relax these few last days but I know it is easier said than done...sending you lots of :hugs:...I hope to calm down myself as I have just been in such a mess in last 24 hours

Pilottwo days ago I was wishing for two weeks early and now I would be fine with 42 weeks :winkwink:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Thanks ladies. Its crazy how tests today just freak you out over nothing. Many years ago they never had these tests and you never knew if your baby was "practicing breathing". They told me obviously baby is not breathing but in the u/s they see the chest rise and fall as if baby was breathing. I guess babies take breaks if they are sleeping which is probably what LO was doing. They should have just told me that instead of scaring me. When you hear concerned with "breathing", all you can think of is bad thoughts.


----------



## star7474

Hi

Can I join I'm 32 due the have my first baby 11th October!


----------



## preg_pilot

sasha0430 said:


> Clarkey...it is amazing what they can tell from tests these days..I am like pilot interested to know how they can do that...I hope you can relax these few last days but I know it is easier said than done...sending you lots of :hugs:...I hope to calm down myself as I have just been in such a mess in last 24 hours&#8230;
> 
> Pilot&#8230;two days ago I was wishing for two weeks early and now I would be fine with 42 weeks :winkwink:

Hehe. When i was at 42 weeks, I was wishing I´d had him at 38 weeks :)
But I understand why 42 weeks would be better for you at the moment :hugs:



Clarkeyness said:


> Thanks ladies. Its crazy how tests today just freak you out over nothing. Many years ago they never had these tests and you never knew if your baby was "practicing breathing". They told me obviously baby is not breathing but in the u/s they see the chest rise and fall as if baby was breathing. I guess babies take breaks if they are sleeping which is probably what LO was doing. They should have just told me that instead of scaring me. When you hear concerned with "breathing", all you can think of is bad thoughts.

Yea, sometimes those tests are not really a good thing, huh?



star7474 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can I join I'm 32 due the have my first baby 11th October!

Let me be the first to welcome you to the group :)
Congratulations on your pregnancy, and have a H&H 9 months :D


----------



## luna_19

Hi star :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Zeez - hope you have a great shower thus weekend!!! I lived mine...it makes you feel so lived :happydance:

Poppy - just focus on the end product; you'll get to hold your LO!!! That's what kept me going...and don't ever hold your breath, breathe through the contractions...then hold your breath for each push. It's not bad...make sure to eat a big meal before you go into the hospital do you have the energy to get through it. I didn't get to eat and lost umph when it was time to push :nope: You'll do great!!!! :hugs:

Sasha - oh my gosh! I'm so sorry to hear about your DH but SO glad it was just his ankle!!!! :hugs: I hope your LO stats put until daddy is healed.

Clarkey - oh no! I'm sorry to hear about your rough doctor visit episode :hugs: I'm glad the doc isn't worried that's always good...and the non stress tests can't hurt - LO will be monitored regularly and give you peace of mind. I went in for 2 NSTs per week starting at 35 weeks as LO was trying to come out early...

Welcome star! :hi: Congratulations!!! H&H 9 months! You've found a great group of women...I loved it here :flower:

AFM things got crazy since my last post...LO has been going through a growth spurt so feeding every hour and crying and not sleeping well but hopefully that will end soon!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Sbmack

All the discussions about pumps is great. Thanks, ladies!

Zee, have a great shower. 

Sasha, so sorry about your husband! Good thing you have supportive family near by. I hope he recovers quickly! 

Clarkeyness, Ive never heard of testing practice breathing. Your LO was probably just sleeping. Theres too many tests these days....just adds to the stress. I hope your next visit goes better. 

Mrs. C, I hope the restlessness ends soon. 

Welcome, Star! I'm also 32 and due Oct. 16th!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Thanks everyone. i feel better now. LO has been moving a lot and keeping me reassured! Non stress test this wednesday then C-section Thursday, less then a week!! Crazy!

Hi Star!! :) Congratulations!

Mrs C- Hope Hayden settles for you soon. Must be difficult feeding every hour..wow and ouch. :hugs:

Pilot and sbmack- Yes i hate all these tests, it's just more of a stress!


----------



## MrsChezek

I went through a lot of unnecessary stress cause of tests too...or rather over reacting technicians and doctors at the hospital where they did the tests. My doc reassured me it was nothing to worry about each time but those days between the ultrasound and hospital feedback and seeing my doc were LOOOONG. He was mad every time for the hospital freaking me out!!! Once he explained things clearly I realized it was nothing to worry about but the hospital staff always did a poor job :nope:


----------



## preg_pilot

Clarkeyness - yay for 4 days now :)
The last thing a heavily pregnant woman needs, is more reasons to feel stressed out, huh? :hugs:

Chez - wow, not good when the staff is always freaking you out...
I was lucky, the staff at the hospital here were always friendly and professional, no matter how many tantrums I threw ... :blush:


----------



## MrsChezek

Oh they were friendly and professional but blew everything out of proportion!!! For example they saw this little spot in Hayden's heart at the 20 week scan and said it was a marker and doybled my risk for downs and offered me their genetic counseling services. Whereas my doc said it was like a 1% chance it meant anything!!! But the days between my scan and when I finally saw my doc were super stressful!!! Made me mad :growlmad:


----------



## sportysgirl

Clarkeyness good luck for Thursday hope all goes well.

Mrs C, I know how you feel with the hourly feeding, Poppy was doing that last night! Its non stop isn't it! 

Welcome star, heres to a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## MsShona

Joining in here! I'm 33 (will be 34 when due date comes), & I'm due on 12/20/13.


----------



## sportysgirl

Welcome Ms Shona, congratulations! xx


----------



## MrsChezek

Welcome Shona! :hi:

I guess I need to get onto my desktop and update the first post will our new members :happydance:

My little monkey must not be feeling well or something cause she keeps comfort feeding...she won't let me pump my right boob! I might just let her have it as she's been pretty gentle the last 2 feeds. She was super rough at night so we ended up giving her expressed milk at the 2am and 6am feeds cause my nipples were sore. Little stinker!!! We have been testing out decreased dairy in my diet but I just realized this morning that the expressed milk is from a whole back when I've had dairy by the gallon!!! :dohh: So I guess it's not a great study but it does seem she's more fussy around the bottle feeds so maybe it is the dairy...I've given up drinking milk by the glass and eating ice cream and yogurt. But milk in baked stuff or a tad in my oatmeal is fine...I've been ok with that so far...still sucks tho!


----------



## Sbmack

Welcome, MsShona! Congratulations! 

MrsC, eliminating most of the dairy from your diet must be so hard! The only craving I've been getting son far is soft serve ice cream or frozen yogurt. Good luck!! I hope something else is the culprit.


----------



## MrsChezek

Sbmack - yay! Your little peach lives ice cream :happydance: I only craved oranges while pregnant!!! And I drank milk by the glassful...which I was continueingunyil now :cry: So sad...ice cream will be hard once it gets hot. It's my summer staple!!!!


----------



## luna_19

there are plenty of non dairy "ice creams" that will satisfy you in the summer. I love soy but I know some people don't like the taste, the most neutral ones are the coconut milk ones :)

hi MsShona :) it's nice to have some more people that are earlier on here, I can't really join in the convo with many people here because I'm so far behind :haha:

oh and MrsC whenever you get time to update the first page can you put :yellow: :yellow: beside my name? :)


----------



## bubbles82

Hey ladies, hope you're all well!

If there's an update going on the first page can my due date please be changed to September 17th? Thanks! :)


----------



## MrsChezek

I will try to update today (have to get on my desktop when she's asleep)...anyone else missing on there or need to update info?


----------



## ZeeZ

Welcome Shona and star! Hope you have a wonderful pregnancy.

MrsC - not looking forward to those cluster feeding growth spurts but hopefully it won't be too long until it settles down.

My baby shower was so wonderful and I got tons of stuff. I'm so grateful o my friends and family.


----------



## preg_pilot

MsShona said:


> Joining in here! I'm 33 (will be 34 when due date comes), & I'm due on 12/20/13.

Welcome to the group :)



MrsChezek said:


> Oh they were friendly and professional but blew everything out of proportion!!! For example they saw this little spot in Hayden's heart at the 20 week scan and said it was a marker and doybled my risk for downs and offered me their genetic counseling services. Whereas my doc said it was like a 1% chance it meant anything!!! But the days between my scan and when I finally saw my doc were super stressful!!! Made me mad :growlmad:

eep. :hugs:

Thorgeir´s bowen therapist wants me to quit dairy too, but I think that would be kinda pointless, as I´ll mostly stop breastfeeding in 2 weeks, meaning that he´ll be drinking the 7 weeks of frozen milk I have stored for him (which is of course also full of dairy...)

ZeeZ- Glad your shower was a success :)

My baby shower was so wonderful and I got tons of stuff. I'm so grateful o my friends and family.[/QUOTE]

AFM - I´m glad I´ve never had a problem with his supply... whenever he had a growth spurt, the extra milk was already there as I´ve been pumping from day one. :)


----------



## MrsChezek

The last 12 hours have been hell! H refuses to sleep but is super tired and cranky. She's been feeding every 1.5 hours and crying a lot in between. It's been exhausting! I really think something is off...she's ill in some way cause she is very unhappy and seemingly uncomfortable. If she's still cranky in the morning, we might just have to call the ped...arg :cry:


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> The last 12 hours have been hell! H refuses to sleep but is super tired and cranky. She's been feeding every 1.5 hours and crying a lot in between. It's been exhausting! I really think something is off...she's ill in some way cause she is very unhappy and seemingly uncomfortable. If she's still cranky in the morning, we might just have to call the ped...arg :cry:

I hope she gets better soon :hugs:


----------



## Sbmack

Zee, glad your shower went well!

I hope baby H feels better soon!!

Preg_Pilot, I hope I'm as lucky as you've been with your milk!

I think I'm starting to show. Bought a belly band yesterday. My pants still fit, but I'm thinking I won't be able to button them soon. Question for you ladies....were you able to wear regular pants throughout your pregnancy or did you have to buy maternity pants?


----------



## MrsChezek

I bought maternity jeans because I found the belly band uncomfortable. But I know people get by with their regular jeans and even just rubber bands! It's whatever is comfy for you :flower:

SO this realization makes me feel thick but my LO is simple congested and has a stuffy nose. She can't breathe very well and I think has postnasal drop that's irritating her further. She can't nurse well as she can't breathe well while latched and she wakes up in her sleep as breathing through her mouth is not natural for her. She's miserable cause she's tired and just uncomfortable :nope: Poor thing! There was just one boogie visible this morning that we got out but the rest is all up in her nose so we can't clear it...or at least don't know how! Any tips? I hate not being able to help her...


----------



## luna_19

Have you tried a humidifier? I've also heard of people running the shower on hot to get the bathroom all steamy then feeding in there.


----------



## MrsChezek

First page has been updated :thumbup: Let me know if it needs any corrections!

*luna* - are you planning to find out the genders or keep it a surprise? How are you feeling? You reminded me that I used to love the Silk Vanilla Soymilk ands topped drinking it as my main 'milk' because it started to mess with my thyroid. But I suppose a glass every other day can't hurt! This way I can go back to having my afternoon lattes :happydance: I've never tried nondairy ice creams as I'm an ice cream fanatic&#8230;but I suppose I should be open minded and at least TRY :flower:

*Zeez* - what were your favorite gifts?? I love learning about what is out there!

*pilot* - I've been off big dairy portions for over a week now but I'm not sure if there is really a difference&#8230;first, there was that growth spurt, now she's a bit ill&#8230;how am I to tell! But I guess I'll continue to avoid drinking milk by the cup, eating ice cream and other big dairy portions for another week and see. Then, I can try to reintroduce it and see if she gets crankier&#8230;I dunno&#8230;

SO I spoke to my pediatrician's office and they suggested saline drops and a humidifier. I also got a tip to keep her elevated so we let her sleep in the inclined bassinet all night and she slept SO WELL!!! I was a bit unsettled checking on her often to make sure she's breathing as I know incline sleeping poses an increased risk of SIDS but she was happier. I think I'm going to bust out with the little device we got at our shower that you pin to her diaper and it sets off an alarm if she stops breathing. Then, I can get some good sleep as well while she's in the bassinet!!! I was planning to return it as I am not as paranoid as I thought I would be when she's sleeping in her crib. I really thought I'd be too panicked to rest at night about SIDS but I've been fine&#8230;the incline bassinet is another story though&#8230;

She woke up at 8am, ate and then fed again at 8:40. Then started rooting and 'asking' for food at 9:45am again so I obliged and she fell asleep on me. Luckily I had pre wrapped myself in the Moby so I am able to get some stuff done while she naps. I'll see what she's like after all this sleep and food when she wakes up&#8230;I'm glad she's resting as she'll heal faster this way :sleep:

Wondering how *Kmae* and *Loukachu* are doing&#8230;they should be nearing their 20 week scans I think&#8230;or maybe not yet&#8230;my brain is way too foggy to do math!!!! :dohh:


----------



## luna_19

We're going to wait to find out :)


----------



## Sbmack

Mrs.C, Glad to hear H is doing better!!


----------



## Clarkeyness

SO today is the day!! :happydance: Not sure when I will be able to update, might be a couple days. Wish me luck!


----------



## MrsChezek

Good luck Clarkey!!!!! Hope everything goes smoothly and looking forward to meeting your LO :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Good luck clarkey :)


----------



## sasha0430

Good luck clarkey...will be thinking about you...I cannot wait to see pictures of your little one...

Mrs. C hope little H starts feeling much better soon...

Welcome to all new members..happy and healthy 9 months to all...

Preg pilot ok I changed my mind about 42 weeks....hoping for 39...

AFMstaying busy and tired these days..working full time and taking care of hubby as he is waiting on his ankle surgeryright now is scheduled for 24th of AprilI cannot wait for them to do it so that he can start healing as now he is just waiting for swelling to go downand his ankle is all mangled and hurting him


----------



## Sbmack

I hope everything went swimmingly, Clarkeyness!!

Good luck taking care of your DH, Sasha!


----------



## sportysgirl

Good luck clarkeyness.


----------



## preg_pilot

*Sbmack* - Definitely had to buy maternity pants, but I was positively huge so...
Some ladies can use their regular pants throughout pregnancy, but I recomment buying something softer, as my lower belly got very sensitive in the last few weeks of pregnancy...

*MrsChezek* - Þorgeir has a stuffy nose too. He usually sleeps better slightly elevated, but in the last few days he´s preferred sleeping in his cart. It´s a little bit tighter around him, so his duvet is tucked snugly around him. He seems to like that these days.
I have a nasal spray I bought at a maternity store for LO. It works wonders, in seconds he´s sneezing and breathing through a clear nose :)
It´s called Sterimar nasal spray

I hope you can start drinking milk again soon. I don´t know what I would do, if I had to cut out dairy... :blush:


*Clarkeyness *- Ooh, good luck clarkey :happydance: looking forward to meeting you both. :D

*sasha *- hehe, I know the feeling ;)
I hope your hubby can have his surgery soon :hugs:

AFM - Finished ground training this week, have simulator next week. Work after that.
Þorgeir is feeling alright, has a slight cold, and an upset tummy, but that´s just business as usual. We´re going tomorrow to a Bowen seminar, where a therapist is teaching infant bowen techniques, using Þorgeir as his display patient :) (Þorgeir is basically getting a nice long free Bowen therapy session).


----------



## MrsChezek

*Pilot* - all the sprays I've found so far are for children over one year :((( so we're stuck with the saline drops! But she seems much better - the hoarseness is mostly gone and she's snorting less and breathing better.

Thinking of you *Clarkey*!


----------



## MrsChezek

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/katzeyes/E682D8DF-F396-48A9-808D-6BCE0280A3C8-3021-0000028B25FD9362_zps6a10ecf1.jpg

8 weeks yesterday! :)


----------



## Sbmack

She's gorgeous, Mrs. C!


----------



## sasha0430

MrsChezek said:


> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/katzeyes/E682D8DF-F396-48A9-808D-6BCE0280A3C8-3021-0000028B25FD9362_zps6a10ecf1.jpg
> 
> 8 weeks yesterday! :)

She is so cute and I cannot believe that it has been 8 weeks..wow times flies...someone on the talk radio was talking about kids and parenting and she said "days are long but years are very short"....they just grow up so fast....


----------



## MrsChezek

Its true *sasha*!!! I feel its gone by so fast yet the last two months feel like a year!!!!

*clarkey* - hope all is well at your end...thinking about you!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Hello!! Sorry it took me so long to update, just home last night and probably only slept 8 hours in the last 4 days. 
So...Jackson Malcolm Clarke was born April 18th at 3:56pm. He weighed 6 pounds 8 ounces and is perfect!! I will update soon with a picture when we are settled. Wow is it busy around home now ;)
Thanks to all for thinking about us and hope everyone is doing well! :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Congrats! :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Congratulations Clarkey!!! Love his name :happydance: Can't wait to see photos! :hugs:


----------



## Sbmack

Congratulations, Clarkeyness!! Glad to here you and Jackson are well!


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations Clarkeyness,:happydance: hope your both well. :kiss:


----------



## bubbles82

Congrats Clarkeyness :)


----------



## Smimms

Congratulations Clarkeyness!! Can't wait to see a pic of your little man!:baby:


----------



## preg_pilot

Congratulations on your little Prince Clarkey. Beautiful and strong name. He´ll do amazing things :hugs:

AFM - we´re enjoying our trip in Crawley, south of London.
I have the day off from training tomorrow, so we´re going to enjoy the day in London.
He´s almost laughing now, starting to slobber a bit (sooo cute and messy). Talks and talks and stays awake more and more each day (sometimes I wish he would sleep a bit more).


----------



## ZeeZ

Congratulations Clarkyness!!! Wish you all the best.

MrsChezek so glad Hayden is doing better. Its heart breaking when your child is sick.

So for the short and infrequent posts - for some reason I cant get onto the site from my PC

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## sasha0430

Congratulations Clarkyness!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

Glad ur having a nice trip pilot! H is starting to be more alert and interactive too...she makes the funniest/cutest faces!!!! :baby:

Hi smimms! Ur due very soon!how r u feeling?


----------



## MrsChezek

Poppy - r u still with us? Ur due date is in 5 days!!! Are u excited? How r u feeling?


----------



## poppy13

MrsChezek said:


> Poppy - r u still with us? Ur due date is in 5 days!!! Are u excited? How r u feeling?

Hi yes, still here! I am getting excited if a little nervous. 

Had the midwife this morning & blood pressure is a little higher than normal but she's not too concerned but will see me again Monday to check it. I've also been getting mild cramping low down in my tummy & my pelvis has been a little bit achy at the back for the last few days. Since lunchtime today my pelvis has been a bit more uncomfortable so going to have a bath in a bit to see if that helps.

Will keep you all posted! Although he's not fully engaged yet so doubt I'll be updating with baby news :-( xx


----------



## preg_pilot

Nice. Looking forward to hearing from you Poppy :)

AFM training in Gatwick (London) these days. Will head home on Saturday evening.
Þorgeir is doing well. Drinking well, and showing interest in a lot of things around him.


----------



## poppy13

Ok I was wrong! Our beautiful baby boy arrived by emergency c-section @ 21:26 on 25th April. He was breech and decided to come feet first...little monkey! Mummy & baby both fine although no name yet. Will update more when I can xx


----------



## MrsChezek

Oh my gosh poppy, congratulations!!!! You know, I had a feeling when I read your post where you said your low back was extra achey that that was a big sign!!!! :yipee:

We didn't decide on a name until our last day in the hospital! She was just Baby "our last name" on all the paperwork!!! Including her hospital bracelets :haha: Cant wait to hear what you decide on and see pictures! :hugs:


----------



## bubbles82

Congrats Poppy :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations Poppy! xx


----------



## luna_19

Congrats poppy :)


----------



## preg_pilot

Congratulations on your little prince poppy! :hugs:


----------



## Smimms

Congratulations Poppy!! Oh this is so exciting. So many new little ones :happydance: 
My due date is creeping up and I am getting nervous/excited. I think hubby is nesting more than I am. I'm just happy that there is only one more day of work and I am officially on maternity leave. I'm exhausted! Our LO has been head down since 28 weeks and there is no sign of that changing which is great. Now all I can do is wait. :dohh: Hoping for a vaginal birth with epidural. I'm still on the fence about the epidural, but I'm sure it's going to happen if the situation permits. :thumbup:
So happy to see all of the newer faces and the beautiful babies :flower:


----------



## Breezy81

Congrats poppy and clarky!


----------



## Sbmack

Congratulations, Poppy!!


----------



## sasha0430

Congrats Poppy :happydance:


----------



## Smimms

Has anyone had a positive gbs test? I am positive and a little freaked out about it.


----------



## ZeeZ

Congratulations poppy! Yay!


----------



## preg_pilot

Smimms said:


> Has anyone had a positive gbs test? I am positive and a little freaked out about it.

Didn´t get a positive, no.

You´ll probably get intravenous antibiotics during delivery, and that should be it. No complications or anything (about 1 in 4000 chance of your baby getting it then).

:hugs:

I hope everything works out fine for you.


----------



## MrsChezek

I haven't either but I second what pilot said! I wouldn't stress about it :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

So where are those baby pictures *Clarkey* and *poppy*??! Dying over here :happydance:


----------



## Smimms

Thanks ladies! My family has a history of fast labor so I'm hoping I have time to get the antibiotics in. Either way I'm just excited to meet my little girl!!
Can't wait to see pics of the new babies! Hayden is changing so much already mrsC. So precious!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Hey everyone!! it has been one busy couple weeks..trying to figure out this breastfeeding as Im not producing enough and Jackson is still hungry :( stressful and emotional! Not sure if anyone has any pointers about breastfeeding? 

Congrats poppy!!

Here are the long overdue pics of our little guy!
 



Attached Files:







jackson.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 12









jackson2.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Smimms

Oh Clarkeyness he's beautiful! I heard bfing can be stressful hang in there!


----------



## luna_19

Adorable clarkey :)

Have you talked with a lactation consultant? La leche league has a 24 hour free advice line you can call with any questions or issues


----------



## MrsChezek

I have loads of suggestions but out on a walk w Hatden... Will post layer today. Hang in there!!!! It's crazy hard at first but there's help and it does get easier!!! :hugs:


----------



## sasha0430

Clarckey he is soooo cute...congrats again...sorry about bf but I have no advice but am sure I will have lot of questions my self....

AFM...had dr appointment today...I was 1 and 1/2 cm dilated with 80% effaced so things are going like they should...I am going to be induced on 22 of May when I am 39 weeks...he might decide to make his appearance sooner but if he does not then 22nd is the day...scary and excited at the same time...


----------



## Sbmack

He's gorgeous, Clarkeyness!!


----------



## luna_19

had my 12 week scan today. Turns out one of the babies stopped growing at around 6 weeks but other baby is doing great :)
 



Attached Files:







20130502_105315.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 3









20130502_105331.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Smimms

luna_19 said:


> had my 12 week scan today. Turns out one of the babies stopped growing at around 6 weeks but other baby is doing great :)

Sorry to hear about the baby Luna. Your other LO looks beautiful! Definitely a little blessing.


----------



## MrsChezek

Sorry about your loss luna! :hugs: lovely pics of your other LO!

Sasha - yay! So close...cannot wait to meet Nikolas!

Clarkey - what are your issues exactly? To increase production, try to feed as much as Jackson is willing to and as much as you can tolerate. If its very painful, then pump! Also, I would pump after feeding to make sure the breast was totally empty. You can also take fennel pills and eat oatmeal (which I do). I also drink 4 cups of mothers milk tea each day! Hope that helps...thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## Sbmack

The scan looks great, Luna. So sorry about the loss.


----------



## bubbles82

Sorry for your loss Luna, so glad one baby is doing well, your scan looks great :)

Love the little man Clarkeyness :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Hayden just slept through for just shy of 9 hours!!!! I got 7 :happydance: Amazing!!! Such a fantastic milestone :yipee:


----------



## preg_pilot

*Clarkey* - the best way to increase your production beyond what your little man needs, is do a cluster pump. Basically you pump every 2 hours for 2-3 days (a little longer between in the nights).
With a pump, you pump until the milk stops flowing, and then for 2-5 more minutes to encourage more production. (just make sure the nipple shield fits you, it gets painful quickly if it doesn´t).
If you don´t have a pump/don´t want to buy one, there are wonderful videos on youtube teaching you hand expression.
You can also take fennel and alfalfa root tablets to increase milk production, and stay away from Mint. Mint teas and the like reduce milk production.
Only give him extra formula when he´s hungry if it´s absolutely necessary, as his extra suckling will encourage your production.
I hope this helps :hugs:

Your boy is gorgeous :happydance:

*Sasha* - Yippee on things progressing, looking forward to hearing more.

So sorry for your loss *Luna*, good to hear the other baby is doing good :hugs:


----------



## sasha0430

Luna...sorry to hear about one baby but am so happy to hear that other one is doing well...I think his profile looks like a boy...but that is just my guess...are you all going to find out or are you going to be team yellow?

Preg-pilot and Chezek thanks on all of breast feeding advice since I am going to be there soon...and way to go Hayeden for sleeping 9 hours...awesome...

Hope you all are having a good weekend...


----------



## luna_19

thanks everyone :)

We are team yellow. The lady the other day kept calling it a him when she was showing us stuff so hubby is convinced it's a boy, I'm pretty sure you can't see at 12 weeks but he won't believe me :haha:


----------



## MrsChezek

Most techs just choose a gender and use it or it's hard to keep saying him or her! But maybe she did slip :winkwink:

clarkey - how are u doing? do you have any other questions? I found this one website SUPER helpful when I was struggling...check it out if you have a minute! xoxo
https://www.breastfeedinginc.ca/content.php?pagename=information

poppy - how are you doing???

I suffered through a plugged duct cause of the 9 hour streak but I managed to get it unclogged. It was a rough night but it's all behind us...hopefully! She slept another 8 hours last night so we're hoping this long stretch is here to stay!!!! FX :happydance: OK time to feed the monkey and put it to bed...hope everyone is having a great weekend!!


----------



## poppy13

I'm doing ok thanks Mrs C. I really must log on using my laptop not my phone so I can uploads some photos of Olly. He's a delight & so easy. 

The advice on breastfeeding is really useful as we're struggling majorly. Olly had a mild posterior tongue tie which he had clipped at 7 days old & as a result of the tongue tie he's not been able to latch on himself but now its done hopefully he'll get the hang of it. I'm expressing after every feed but he needs topping up with formula as he's so hungry. We're cup feeding him which is very cute to watch, if a bit messy! Do anyone have any advice about helping babies to relearn how to latch on? He's never done it without help.

I really will try to upload some photos very soon! 

Good luck to those of you who are waiting for.bumps to turn into babies...being a mummy is the best thing ever! :-D xx


----------



## preg_pilot

poppy13 said:


> I'm doing ok thanks Mrs C. I really must log on using my laptop not my phone so I can uploads some photos of Olly. He's a delight & so easy.
> 
> The advice on breastfeeding is really useful as we're struggling majorly. Olly had a mild posterior tongue tie which he had clipped at 7 days old & as a result of the tongue tie he's not been able to latch on himself but now its done hopefully he'll get the hang of it. I'm expressing after every feed but he needs topping up with formula as he's so hungry. We're cup feeding him which is very cute to watch, if a bit messy! Do anyone have any advice about helping babies to relearn how to latch on? He's never done it without help.
> 
> I really will try to upload some photos very soon!
> 
> Good luck to those of you who are waiting for.bumps to turn into babies...being a mummy is the best thing ever! :-D xx

Þorgeir actually denied the breast for a while, preferred the bottle we had for him, even if we were using a special breast simulating teat. (medela calma bottle).
https://www.medela.com/IW/en/breastfeeding/products/breastmilk-feeding/calma-feeding-device.html

What I did to teach him to latch on properly again (took 2 days), was I started by lying mostly on my back (only slightly raised). I put Þorgeir on his stomach on my stomach, and let him search for the breast himself. Took a while, and a bit of crying, but he finally latched on.
The problem was, he was used to a fast flow from the bottle, so he got a bit impatient and stopped trying after a few tries.
I got a "help-breast" - basically a lact-aid system to enable him to get a faster flow, while we fixed his latch. (it´s a bottle with a thin tube, taped to the breast, giving extra milk while he´s learning how to drink properly).


----------



## Joey1979

Hello ladies! Sorry I haven't been on here for ages. I hope you are all well. I have had a quick read to try and catch up but so much has happened - congrats to all the babies! Just wanted to let you know that Isabelle Lucella was born on 31.3.13 at 7.52am weighing 7lb. Had a traumatic time - they couldn't find Izzy's heart beat so did a very rushed forcep delivery and I had an episiotomy. Baby was thankfully fine but I lost over 1 litre of bld so ended up having a bld transfusion as my BP dropped. All good now - but took a while to recover! Have had quite an emotional 6 weeks as the week before Izzy arrived DH mum died unexpectedly - so quite a few highs and lows!! It's been 5 weeks and I am still getting the hang of things - still breatfeeding but that was also a struggle!! It's good to read how you are all getting along!!

Jo xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Joey1979 sorry to hear you have had a rough ride. Glad to hear things are improving now. Its hard work without all the other things life throws at us. 

Hope you are having a good day x


----------



## preg_pilot

Hey Joey, welcome back :hugs:
Hopefully things get better every day now :)


----------



## Clarkeyness

Thank you Mrs C and Pilot..Still finding breastfeeding difficult :( Started taking fenugreek vitamins which helped a little. I put him to breast as much as he wants but feel he doesnt get enough, so I top him up with formula after. Thank you for the advice. I will definitely be checking out the website.
pilot- I do have a pump but find it difficult to pump when i feel like im always feeding. I will try that though :)

luna- sorry about your loss :hugs: baby u/s looks good!

joey- wow sorry about your loss and scary delivery :hugs:


----------



## preg_pilot

Clarkeyness said:


> Thank you Mrs C and Pilot..Still finding breastfeeding difficult :( Started taking fenugreek vitamins which helped a little. I put him to breast as much as he wants but feel he doesnt get enough, so I top him up with formula after. Thank you for the advice. I will definitely be checking out the website.
> pilot- I do have a pump but find it difficult to pump when i feel like im always feeding. I will try that though :)
> 
> luna- sorry about your loss :hugs: baby u/s looks good!
> 
> joey- wow sorry about your loss and scary delivery :hugs:

I definitely know the feeling of not wanting to pump after feeding :)
For the first 3 weeks, all I did was feed LO, help him get to sleep, then pump. If I was lucky, I found time to eat and sleep a little...
Even if you can only pump for a minute or two, it helps with bumping your supply :hugs:

I don´t know what your options are, but if you can get help. Like someone coming over, to put baby to sleep, or clean a little for you while you try to relax, feed and pump, it´ll do wonders.
I didn´t have that option for the first few weeks, as both families had their own problems to deal with (surgeries, funerals and such).
What matters when establishing a good breastfeeding habit, is being able to relax, and take your time.


----------



## MrsChezek

Yes, Clarkey, stress is a big factor in decreasing supply! So do try to relax, especially while breastfeeding or it will prevent let down :hugs: I hope it gets better for you soon!!!!

Joey - I'm so sorry for your loss and that life has been hard on you :hugs: I hope things ease up on you soon so you can enjoy your time with Izzy!

Poppy - do post some pics of Olly when you have a chance! :flower:

AFM Hayden has become a fantastic sleeper. She slep 9.5 hours through the night tonight! :happydance: I still have to get up and pump but hopefully soon I'll be getting a full nights sleep! I can't even remember what that feels like :haha: she also takes 2 naps during the day and we're slowly transitioning her not to take them on us. We fork lift her off of us when she falls asleep and she stays asleep which is nice! I'm actually getting some stuff done!!! I ordered her birth announcements finally - ill post an image of them on my journal today :kiss:


----------



## sasha0430

Joey sorry about all that has happened

MrsChezekso happy that little one is sleeping so goodand I cannot believe that she is already 2 + months old

Just a quick update...had my Dr appointment plus ultra sound (since I am advanced maternal age)...everything has looked good and lo was moving like crazy which they said is what they want to see...he was also practicing his berating and fluid around him looked good...She has checked me for dilation (not crazy about that part lol) and this week I have gone from 1 1/2 up to 2 1/2 to 3cm....lot of cramping today but that could be from the exam...14 days from now we get to meet Nickolas :happydance:...I am getting little anxious about the delivery but he has to come out...HD has had his surgery 2 weeks ago and is slowly recovering...He cannot put any weight on his ankle for 10 weeksHe still has staples on both of sides of his ankle and is suppose to have them removed next Tuesday...I tell you it has been crazy about to get crazier...o yea this is my last full week at work, yippy, my plan is to take a week off before LO but he might come sooner then thatwell I guess I should go back to work &#61516;..you all have a good day


----------



## Sbmack

Sasha, it looks like you've got your ducks in a row....just waiting for little Nickolas now. It's too bad about your husband, but think of it this way...at least both his arms aren't broken and hell be able to hold the baby when he's born. 

Mrs.C, I see in your signature that you're on the fence about cloth diapering. Is it something you're doing? We are going to and would love some feedback. My mother used cloth as did DH's parents. We have to at least try to. There's a diaper service not too far from me that I'm going to look into, but maybe I'll decide to wash them myself.


----------



## preg_pilot

Sbmack said:


> Sasha, it looks like you've got your ducks in a row....just waiting for little Nickolas now. It's too bad about your husband, but think of it this way...at least both his arms aren't broken and hell be able to hold the baby when he's born.
> 
> Mrs.C, I see in your signature that you're on the fence about cloth diapering. Is it something you're doing? We are going to and would love some feedback. My mother used cloth as did DH's parents. We have to at least try to. There's a diaper service not too far from me that I'm going to look into, but maybe I'll decide to wash them myself.

I mostly use cloth diapers.
It´s not a problem really.
To begin with, we were washing a load each day, but now it´s down to every 2-3 days.
Poo diapers also get less and less common as he gets older. (easier washing).
We do use disposable diapers in the night, as he gets really upset when he pees in the cloth diapers. (strangely poo doesn´t bother him at all).
It doesn´t bother him in the disposable ones.


----------



## sportysgirl

preg_pilot said:


> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> Sasha, it looks like you've got your ducks in a row....just waiting for little Nickolas now. It's too bad about your husband, but think of it this way...at least both his arms aren't broken and hell be able to hold the baby when he's born.
> 
> Mrs.C, I see in your signature that you're on the fence about cloth diapering. Is it something you're doing? We are going to and would love some feedback. My mother used cloth as did DH's parents. We have to at least try to. There's a diaper service not too far from me that I'm going to look into, but maybe I'll decide to wash them myself.
> 
> I mostly use cloth diapers.
> It´s not a problem really.
> To begin with, we were washing a load each day, but now it´s down to every 2-3 days.
> Poo diapers also get less and less common as he gets older. (easier washing).
> We do use disposable diapers in the night, as he gets really upset when he pees in the cloth diapers. (strangely poo doesn´t bother him at all).
> It doesn´t bother him in the disposable ones.Click to expand...

We also use cloth nappies and have no problems. I find them really easy, we have the one size fits all with poppers so they are a bit big on Poppy at the moment. We wash a load every other day.


----------



## Sbmack

Thanks for the input on cloth, ladies. I stopped by a local baby store today that offers a cloth diaper delivery and wash service. I'm debating on paying for the first few months while I get used to becoming a mom.


----------



## MrsChezek

*Sbmack* - if you can afford it, I would definitely do the service while you recover from delivery and get used to parenting. I wish they had that were I live! I'm out of radius for all the ones that exist :nope: 

Now I've been inspired to try it...mainly cause its getting hot and I can see that her booty is starting to turn red more. But none of her clothes will fit her over the cloth diapers :dohh: so I'll have to wash some of the 6 mos clothes first I guess. She's so tall for her age!! She keeps outgrowing stuff cause her legs don't fit. :wacko:


----------



## poppy13

MrsChezek said:


> Poppy - do post some pics of Olly when you have a chance! :flower:

Finally got chance to upload a picture of our beautiful baby Oliver! We think he's a stunner :)
 



Attached Files:







013 - Copy (640x480).jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 2


----------



## preg_pilot

Sbmack said:


> Thanks for the input on cloth, ladies. I stopped by a local baby store today that offers a cloth diaper delivery and wash service. I'm debating on paying for the first few months while I get used to becoming a mom.

It´s a good idea, for at least the first 6-8 weeks :)



MrsChezek said:


> *Sbmack* - if you can afford it, I would definitely do the service while you recover from delivery and get used to parenting. I wish they had that were I live! I'm out of radius for all the ones that exist :nope:
> 
> Now I've been inspired to try it...mainly cause its getting hot and I can see that her booty is starting to turn red more. But none of her clothes will fit her over the cloth diapers :dohh: so I'll have to wash some of the 6 mos clothes first I guess. She's so tall for her age!! She keeps outgrowing stuff cause her legs don't fit. :wacko:

I have the same problem with Þorgeir. He´s wearing his 6 month clothes now, as he´s so long. (3 months old in 2 days) :)



poppy13 said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> Poppy - do post some pics of Olly when you have a chance! :flower:
> 
> Finally got chance to upload a picture of our beautiful baby Oliver! We think he's a stunner :)Click to expand...

Wow, such a beautiful boy :) Congratulations!


----------



## MrsChezek

Yay pictures! He IS a stunner poppy :happydance:


----------



## sasha0430

He is so handsome Poppy...:thumbup:


----------



## Sbmack

A handsome little man indeed, Poppy!


----------



## ZeeZ

Joey - congrats on your new arrival, sorry it was under such difficult circumstances but I&#8217;m glad you and LO are both doing well now.

clarkey and poppy &#8211; both of your Los are sooo cute. I love the pics.

sasha &#8211; I can&#8217;t believe you already have a date and it&#8217;s so soon! I think you were the last BFP before mine so really hitting home for me. Good luck!

luna - sorry for the LO that stopped growing. However the pics of the other one look great. Congrates on reaching 12 weeks &#8211; it&#8217;s a wonderful milestone because the biggest risks (and hopefully most symptoms) have past. 

pilot - thanks for breast feeding info. Must bookmark it and come back when it&#8217;s my turn.

mrschezek &#8211; thanks to you too for the info. I can&#8217;t believe Hayden sleeping through already! Congratulations &#8211; you must be doing something right.

AFM &#8211; having my last growth scan next week. Baby is measuring a week ahead, is head down and sitting just above my pelvis but hasn&#8217;t dropped. I was having quite a lot of pelvic pain because of this but did a few of the exercises on spinning babies and it&#8217;s helped tremendously.


----------



## sasha0430

9 MORE DAYS!!!!:happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

Woo hoo! :headspin:


----------



## ZeeZ

Yeah sasha!

Afm I finally feel like I can relax a bit. Hoping LO decides to bake a while longer but growth scan went well and if she comes early it won't be too big of a problem. 

Also bought the last few items on my list so have everything except for the breast pump which has been ordered. The nursery still needs to be set up properly but she will be sleeping in our room at first and the crib is ready and waiting. Every thing left to do is nice if we get to it no biggie if we don't

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## preg_pilot

Zeez - good to hear she´s doing well sizewize :)

We´re doing pretty well these days.
He had his first inoculations yesterday, has a slight fever since then.
He got paracetamol yesterday, and again today. Sleeping like a rock atm.
He´s been a bit fussy today, but nothing too awful.


----------



## sasha0430

zeez...glad to hear baby is doing well size wise...it is always good to hear good news...

afm..during my last appointment, Monday, I was 3 cm, 90% but negative 3 so he has not dropped yet...today I feel mighty crappy and I hate complaining since this is what I wanted for so long but I am getting so uncomfortableI cannot sit as my back hurts so badhad cramps of and on all day...been very emotional :cry:it does not help that hd feels like crap due to his broken anklehe has had surgery 2 weeks ago and was on pain meds now he is not on meds any more so his body is going through withdrawalsI swear why they give people things that body can get physically addicted in such a short period of time :nope: and I just want to be pampered...anyway I think I am just ready to meet my boyeither way I have only 5 days until induction :happydance:..sorry to be so negative today...hope everyone is doing well...


----------



## MrsChezek

Only 3 more days Sasha! Hang in there :hugs:

I'm traveling with little time to post but all is well...


----------



## sportysgirl

Sasha only a few days left! Hang in there it does get uncomfortable towards the end! 

Good luck with your induction. xx


----------



## sasha0430

Thanks MrsChezek and sportysgirl..Things have gotten better around here...it is calm before the storm :winkwink:...I was able to clean the house and do the laundry...I think lo was sitting on something that was pushing on my nerves in my back and was going all the way around to my belly which was making it hard to breath...and I was freaking out because I was thinking if I am not able to lay on my back how am I suppose to deliver this baby...he has moved since and I am feeling much better...hopefully he does not move back to that same spot any time soon...tomorrow might be different as my emotions are all over the place but today is good...hd feels much better too :happydance:..have dr appointment tomorrow again and they are doing ultra sound to see if Nickolas continues well (had them done at 37 and 38 weeks)...forgot the name of u/s but it is one where they measure fluid and watch lo if he is practicing breathing and if he is moving certain number of time in 30 minutes...he has past last two with flying colors :happydance:...btw they are doing this since I have turned 35 two weeks ago and am advanced maternal age which is considered high risk...Hope you all are doing well and are having good weekend.


----------



## preg_pilot

Good luck Sasha :hugs:


----------



## bubbles82

Good luck Sasha! 

Excited to see some more little ones nearly due! :)


----------



## Sbmack

Good luck, Sasha!!


----------



## sasha0430

A Note To My Son by Dacia Lockwood 

Time is moving slowly, 
The day is almost here.

The anxiety and joy is building up, 
For my baby boy will soon appear.

I can't wait to see your smiling face, 
And hold your little hand.

Just then I'll know deep inside 
that youre my little man.

I have so much to share with you 
day after day.

And to you my son I will give my love 
in each and every way.


----------



## ZeeZ

Good luck Sasha. I'm sure everything is going to go great!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Clarkeyness

Hey! Its been a while since ive been on here..really busy these days.
Cant believe jackson is 5 weeks tomorrow...crazy how time flies. Im still breastfeeding, Ive been taking herbal meds to increase my flow which has helped and I may only give him 1-2 bottles of formula a day especially when he is going through a growth spurt and I just dont have enough milk. At least he getting some breast milk. He has also been very fussy when awake and gassy...not sure if he has reflux as he spits up a lot and cries like he is in pain. Breaks my heart. we started him on drops for gas last night which I hope helps him :(

Good luck Sasha!! 
Cant wait to hear about everyones up coming births!! :)
I will post Jacksons newborn photo session when I receive them, hopefully in a couple days!!!


----------



## sasha0430

Hello all...home from the hospital...:happydance: here is little of what has happened in past 48 hours...I will try to attach picture of my handsome boy just not sure how to do it yet...
I was induced on 5-22-2013 and when I was checked that morning I was 3 cm. I was there at 6am they have started process at 7am and he was born at 8:22pm...he was 7lb14oz and 20 in long...I did have epidural tough and so I have felt no contraction except for couple hours before anesthesiologist came as they had 2 more inductions that morning ...I did feel when I had to push which is good... at 2pm I only progressed to 4cm however by 4pm I was 10cm but did not start pushng until 6pm because Nickolas was still at negative 2 so we waited for him to drop more so I did not have to end up pushing for 4 or more hours...I pushed for 2 hours and 22 minutes but had minimal tearing so long story short I have had a very good experience...very tired and body very sore but happy to be home with my little family :thumbup:...I am breast feeding and it seems Nick is very good at it...it is hard work as you all know that...Good luck zeez I believe you are next :happydance:...not sure though have not checked the first page..


----------



## sasha0430

OK I have no idea how to put his pictures up...can someone give me some directions on how to do it...


----------



## luna_19

Congrants Sasha!

Go to the advanced window and click on the paper clip, it will bring up a window where you can browse to the file you want then click upload button on the far right :)


----------



## bubbles82

Congrats Sasha! :)


----------



## Sbmack

Congrats, Sasha!!


----------



## preg_pilot

Congratulations sasha :) I´m happy you had such a good experience :hugs:


----------



## sasha0430

Ok breastfeeding mom's...When did your milk come in also my nipples are killing me and it hurts when he is feeding...what did help you all with that...I attached couple of picutes...one of me and my boy has been taken when he was about 2 hours old...
 



Attached Files:







Baby Nickolas 006.JPG
File size: 185.3 KB
Views: 7









Baby Nickolas 012.JPG
File size: 175.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sbmack

So precious, Sasha!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Nick is gorgeous Sasha! So glad you had a good experience :happydance: Love hearing these birth stories!

So breastfeeding is hard and the best thing for your nipples is time (I know, I cringed when ppl said this!!!!). My milk came in on day 3 and I was super engorged with tons of lumps in my boobs. It hurt! I used hydrogel pads that I put in the fridge to cool the nipples and decrease inflammation. I also used a nipple butter to help moisturizer the nipples and prevent cracking.


----------



## MrsChezek

Sorry had to go tend to Hayden and didn't get to finish typing before...

If your living accommodations and personality allow you to go topless to let the nipples breathe, do it as much as you can as the air and lack of fabric against them will promote healing. Good luck and you can do it!!! Post any other questions you have :hugs:


----------



## preg_pilot

sasha0430 said:


> Ok breastfeeding mom's...When did your milk come in also my nipples are killing me and it hurts when he is feeding...what did help you all with that...I attached couple of picutes...one of me and my boy has been taken when he was about 2 hours old...

I had a special nipple cream, made from lanolin (pure fat).
My nipples hurt much longer than they´re supposed to, if they´re still hurting a couple of weeks from birth, it might be that your baby is latching on incorrectly.
I learned a lot from watching videos on youtube about how to tell if your baby is latching correctly.
I don´t really know when my milk really came in, but probably around day 2-3.
I was pumping a lot in the first weeks, so it might have come in sooner.


----------



## ZeeZ

Thanks Sasha and congratulations  Nick is adorable. Glad you had a good birth and good luck with the breast feeding.


----------



## bubbles82

Congrats Sasha, lovely pics! Hope the breastfeeding gets easier, I'm hoping to do it but it sounds quite a challenge!


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations Sasha.


----------



## Clarkeyness

Congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

*bubbles* - it is a challenge but it's totally worth it! I really enjoy it now and it's such a special time just between Hayden and I :cloud9: It's such a great feeling to feed her and see how excited she gets when she sees boob! :happydance: It's definitely worth the hard work...


----------



## ZeeZ

Hey ladies,

Just popping in to see how everyone is doing.

Im 38 weeks today so full term and on the home stretch


----------



## MrsChezek

Woo hoo Zeez! Can't wait to meet the little one :happydance:

How is everyone? This thread is so quiet...


----------



## luna_19

exciting zeez! :)

nothing much going on here


----------



## Clarkeyness

Everything going well here...Everything is getting better with time and figuring each other out :) 

Mrs C or Pilot- How much did your LO drink at 6 weeks? Jax was drinking 3 oz every 3 hours but now seems wants 4 oz which seems like a lot for 6 weeks..not sure. Also, when did you get on a sleeping schedule and sleeping more through the night? Just curious when i will get to that point :) thanks!!! 

I also have to post some pics soon!! I have one in my profile pic!!


----------



## Sbmack

Jackson is super cute, Clarkeyness! 

Zee, good luck down the home stretch!

I found out I'm on team pink at my 20 week ultrasound. It seems like the first half went by quickly. I'm sure that won't be the case for the second. I guess it's time to start working on the nursery.


----------



## bubbles82

Sbmack said:


> Jackson is super cute, Clarkeyness!
> 
> Zee, good luck down the home stretch!
> 
> I found out I'm on team pink at my 20 week ultrasound. It seems like the first half went by quickly. I'm sure that won't be the case for the second. I guess it's time to start working on the nursery.

Congrats on team pink!

I'm finding the whole thing is dragging, but still got loads to do on the nursery so it's a bit scary to think I'll have a little person to take care of in 15 weeks!


----------



## MrsChezek

We really need to get our act together and finish our nursery as we'll be moving Hayden into it in about a month!!!! It's painted but that's all we're done! Need to order her crib as she'll be too big for her mini crib before we know it :dohh:

*Clarkey* - Jackson is gorgeous!!! I'm not really sure on ounces as H feeds off the breasts directly and the few times she had to take an expressed bottle, she just drank what we gave her (about 2-3oz).

*Sbmack* - welcome to team pink! Lil girls are super fun to dress!! :happydance:


----------



## preg_pilot

Clarkeyness said:


> Everything going well here...Everything is getting better with time and figuring each other out :)
> 
> Mrs C or Pilot- How much did your LO drink at 6 weeks? Jax was drinking 3 oz every 3 hours but now seems wants 4 oz which seems like a lot for 6 weeks..not sure. Also, when did you get on a sleeping schedule and sleeping more through the night? Just curious when i will get to that point :) thanks!!!
> 
> I also have to post some pics soon!! I have one in my profile pic!!

he´s been drinking a similar amount every day since 3-4 weeks old...
about 6x a day, 3 ounces each time.
He´s drinking about 3-4 ounces 4-5x a day now.
He doesn´t drink a lot though, less than I would have thought.

He usually always slept through the night (at least 6 hours). Unless he wasn´t feeling good or something.
Now he usually sleeps anywhere from 6-10 hours per night, with short breaks 1-2x per night where he gets water from a sippy cup.


----------



## Sbmack

MrsChezek said:


> *Sbmack* - welcome to team pink! Lil girls are super fun to dress!! :happydance:


I got super lucky and am getting all of my friend's daughter's clothes. She is the best dressed baby I know :) My friend is due with her second the week before me, but she's having a boy and is adamant that it will be their last.


----------



## MrsChezek

That's awesome! I got some clothes from a friend too and lots of gifts so Hayden is struggling to wear it all at least once!!!!! 

She went down at 8:20...we'll see how she sleeps tonight. Definitely not been herself the last 2 days. Some sort of growth spurt I think.


----------



## preg_pilot

Þorgeir is doing wonderfully these days.
Eating a lot of porridge, drinking a lot of milk and is starting to try to sit up unaided.
We started swim lessons 2 weeks ago, and started diving last session.
The teacher puts him in the water the first time, but today I was the one to do it. Þorgeir takes it all like a champ. Hasn´t cried at all, like most of the other children do.
He´s getting so big :)


----------



## Clarkeyness

Geez... Maybe jackson drinks too much. Usually 3-4 oz now every 3 hours and he is only 6.5 weeks old. He was 10 pounds at 6 weeks. Crazy how he is growing fast. 

Pilot- he must be getting so big. I would love to do swimming with jax as well. I would love to see more pics of your LO.


----------



## preg_pilot

I don´t think Jackson is eating too much. I think babies have different metabolisms like adults do :hugs:

I´ll try to remember posting pictures soon :) Work is hectic these days.


----------



## MrsChezek

This week has been evil. Hayden is in the 3/4 month mental leap and its been hell. She's extremely fussy and just not herself. She's sleeping a lot which is my saving grace or I'd be in the insane asylum. Oh and she learned to scream which she seems to like to do now when you don't respond to her needs within 3 seconds :cry: I hope this will pass soon! 

Glad everyone else is doing well! :hug:


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> This week has been evil. Hayden is in the 3/4 month mental leap and its been hell. She's extremely fussy and just not herself. She's sleeping a lot which is my saving grace or I'd be in the insane asylum. Oh and she learned to scream which she seems to like to do now when you don't respond to her needs within 3 seconds :cry: I hope this will pass soon!
> 
> Glad everyone else is doing well! :hug:

:hugs:


----------



## preg_pilot

Here is one of Þorgeir, he is actually only about 3 months old there. My favorite picture of him so far.
He´ll be 4 months old tomorrow :)


----------



## Clarkeyness

Oh my pilot. He is very cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sbmack

Pilot, he's so cute. Look at those goldilocks! 

Mrs.C, I hope H's fussiness is lessening up.


----------



## MrsChezek

So handsome *pilot*!

Hayden is much better tho still a bit fussier than normal...or should I say in the past. There is no normal is there with these little ones :dohh: She's developed a lot in terms of mental leap stuff, it's amazing. I wrote about it all in my journal. I'll post some pictures and video hopefully soon :happydance:


----------



## Clarkeyness

Hey everyone. Hope all is well! Mrs C or pilot how do I show my new journal in my signature? :)


----------



## sasha0430

Hello all..it has been a while and I hope everyone is doing well...it has been very busy around here and thank God for family since my dh still cannot walk...I think I have went through little bit of baby blues as well but doing better as I am getting hang of this mommy thing...

MrsChezek does your little LO still has stuffy nose...I have been using saline
with suction thing and humidifier like his pediatrician said and also have raised his bad so he is not laying flat..not sure what else to do and feel so bad for him because he sounds like he cannot breath...also do you all think he can be allergic to pets...we have two dogs and a cat...well he starting to fuss so I have to get off here..
 



Attached Files:







Nickolas 012.JPG
File size: 214.5 KB
Views: 5









Nickolas 010.JPG
File size: 199.9 KB
Views: 5









Nickolas 008.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 6









Nickolas 009.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## preg_pilot

Clarkeyness said:


> Hey everyone. Hope all is well! Mrs C or pilot how do I show my new journal in my signature? :)

I just opened my own journal, copied the url and put it into my signature...



sasha0430 said:


> Hello all..it has been a while and I hope everyone is doing well...it has been very busy around here and thank God for family since my dh still cannot walk...I think I have went through little bit of baby blues as well but doing better as I am getting hang of this mommy thing...
> 
> MrsChezek does your little LO still has stuffy nose...I have been using saline
> with suction thing and humidifier like his pediatrician said and also have raised his bad so he is not laying flat..not sure what else to do and feel so bad for him because he sounds like he cannot breath...also do you all think he can be allergic to pets...we have two dogs and a cat...well he starting to fuss so I have to get off here..

Mine also has stuffy nose, all the time. Doctor said it should age off him...
I have a saline solution I spray into his nose that works like a charm.


----------



## ZeeZ

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well.

Today was my last day at work for 4 months and LO is due on Sunday. Also lost my mucus plug just now but trying not to get too excited since I know it could be a while still but would love for her to come this weekend.


----------



## luna_19

Adorable pics Sasha :)

Good luck zeez!


----------



## preg_pilot

ZeeZ said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Today was my last day at work for 4 months and LO is due on Sunday. Also lost my mucus plug just now but trying not to get too excited since I know it could be a while still but would love for her to come this weekend.

Good luck, and hopefully everything goes smoothly for you :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Good luck Zeez!!! So excited for you :hugs:

Sasha - Hayden's stuffy nose went away at about 11 or 12 weeks. I just kept using the humidifier, saline drops and nasal aspirator and it finally stopped after around 5 weeks!!! It was awful and I'm sorry your LO has it now. I was told they are too young for environmental allergies at her 2 mos check up but I know a Gal on here who's LO got put on Benadryl for allergies and he's around 3 months so I dunno! :shrug:

Clarkey - I too copied the URL and added it into my signature via the add link button in the signature editing interface. It's the little globe with a chain link on it - click it and it will ask you for the address.


SO ever since three nights ago, Hayden just started sleeping through the night again like nothing happened :shrug: I guess the 3 mos growth spurt is over! It lasted a month and I'm so glad it's behind us!!! She's still a bit clingy and fussy during the day but things are much better. :happydance:

*EDIT: forgot to say, you have such a cutie pie Sasha!!


----------



## sasha0430

Thanks all...also for those whose LO's are sleeping through the night when did that happen? And when you say sleeping through the night from when to when? I know all babies are different but just wanted to see when did it happen for you...I am starting to miss sleep..it is hard for me to sleep when he sleeps because he makes so many sounds that every little sound wakes me up since he is right next to the bed...any suggestions?


----------



## Sbmack

He's so cute, Sasha!! 

Good luck, Zee!

Mrs. C, love the new avatar. H is getting so big. Glad she's sleeping through the night for you!


----------



## MrsChezek

sasha0430 said:


> Thanks all...also for those whose LO's are sleeping through the night when did that happen? And when you say sleeping through the night from when to when? I know all babies are different but just wanted to see when did it happen for you...I am starting to miss sleep..it is hard for me to sleep when he sleeps because he makes so many sounds that every little sound wakes me up since he is right next to the bed...any suggestions?

Hayden slept well from the beginning...I think it was around week 4 or 5 that she slept 5 then 3 then 2 hours. At 9 weeks she dropped the first feed and started sleeping 8+2 hours. At 12 weeks she regressed to sleeping 6+2+2 and then got worse as she went back to 4/5 + 3/2 +2 + 1 for a week and a half until this past Tuesday when she started sleeping 9+ 1-2hrs. She too is quite noisy and I cannot wait to move her into her nursery!!!! No idea how to cope - DH puts a pillow over his head :shrug:


----------



## sasha0430

Good Luck Zeez...:thumbup:

Thank you Ms. C...H is soooo cute...

My MIL stayed the night last night and took care of N so I can sleep some...dh cannot help much since he is still broken...MIL said that N has not slept all night...I hope that is not a new faze he is going to start going through. My whole family lives around us and since he was born he was held a lot now having trouble putting him down without him starting to cry...I can rock him to sleep and he can be sound a sleep and as soon as I put him down he starts to cry :dohh:...Ironic thing is I have masters degree in Early Childhood Development and have worked in preschools and have been working with kids for 15 years and do very well but all that education and work experience does not help with my own for some reason...O well..

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend...


----------



## Clarkeyness

Thank u preg and mrs.C. But mrs.C how did you not show the address if the link and put in place if it "parenting journal" ? :)


----------



## ZeeZ

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone but looks like LO still wants to bake some more. All cramping and back ache disappeared for now.


----------



## bubbles82

Happy due date Zeez! Hope little one doesn't keep you waiting too much longer!


----------



## Smimms

Just stopping by to say hello ladies. I finally gave birth to my little girl after being induced. We went a week past my due date. She was in no hurry to make her debut. All I can say is thank goodness for epidurals and ice packs! 
Hannah Marie was born 5/31 at 3:07 am after 12 hours of labor and 2.5 hours of pushing.
20 1/2 inches long 6lbs 10oz
 



Attached Files:







.facebook_-973721562.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20130603_115015_512.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## luna_19

congrats smimms :)

clarkey you go to where you edit your signature, first type what you want the link to say like "my parenting journal", then highlight that, click on the picture of the globe with a link, paste the link to your journal in the box that comes up and click ok


----------



## sasha0430

Congrats Smimms...Hannah is precious!!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Congrats *Smimms*!!! What a cutie :flower:

*clarkey* - what *Luna* said :thumbup:


We had a good father's day...well, it's still going as we're about to start dinner. Steaks as per DH's request. Hayden got daddy a Dad mug and helped mommy make some butter toffee - DH's favorite. She helped by sleeping well so I could get stuff done - a VERY key ingredient to the process :haha:


----------



## preg_pilot

Congratulations Smimms!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sbmack

Congratulations, Smimms!!!


----------



## sasha0430

Nick is going to be 4 weeks old tomorrow...He is getting so big...Hope everyone is doing well...
 



Attached Files:







6-18-2013 002.JPG
File size: 187.7 KB
Views: 4









6-18-2013 003.JPG
File size: 186 KB
Views: 5









6-18-2013 004.JPG
File size: 198.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## preg_pilot

Nick is such a cutie Sasha, thanks for sharing :)


----------



## bakingbabe

Hi ladies, 

It took me a long time to get here but I'm finally pregnant! We had our first scan last Friday and found two gestational sacs! One baby had a heartbeat of 103 bpm and the other didn't have a heartbeat yet so we're going back on Friday to see what's going on with the second baby. It was really early 6w1d so the doc didn't seem too concerned about the second one yet. He was surprised we heard a heartbeat at all!

Lovely to come here and see all your beautiful babies!


----------



## preg_pilot

Congratulations baking!!!! :hugs: :D


----------



## bubbles82

Lovely pics Sasha! And congrats baking, possibly two lovely babies!! :)

Just back from my 4D scan, here's a little peek at baby bubbles! :)

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii497/kcbubbles82/7C287DB8-600F-45A3-B52A-E7670FC04FDF-1402-00000193BA41C22C.jpg


----------



## MrsChezek

Yay loving all the good news!!! Congrats *Baking* :hugs: And lovely scan *bubbles*!!! :happydance:

And Nick is a total cutie *Sasha*! Can't believe he's so big already...time is flying for sure!

As for us, we're good. Hayden is back to sleeping well for the moment so that is nice. She has her 4 mos shots this Friday so not looking forward to that :nope: I wish we could just skip it all!!!! But I know it's for the best...just very hard.


----------



## MrsChezek

Thinking about you *Zeez*...let us know how things are at your end! :hug:


----------



## preg_pilot

Gorgeous pic bubbles :) Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sbmack

Great shot, Bubbles!

Congrats, Baking!! Good luck at the scan tomorrow. Hope they find that other heartbeat!

Sasha, Nick is getting big...so handsome.

Yay for H sleeping well, Mrs. C!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Congrats baking! Go luck on the next scan. 
Nice pic bubbles!
Love the pics sasha. 

Mrs C- happy H is sleeping better. Jax wont sleep through the night yet. He just turned two months tuesdsy!!! Crazy time flies. Not sure if its breast milk that makes him wake more as dissolves faster then formula?? But u breast feed so whats ur trick??

Also everyone check out my journal. Have only written one day so far but will be keeping up with it soon!!! Thanks :)


----------



## Clarkeyness

Here is Jax 2 month pic!! Love him!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ZeeZ

Hi ladies, 

Hope you all doing well. 

Congrats Baking. So happy for you! And 6 weeks is way early for a heart beat. 

Sasha and clarky such awesome pics.

Your scan pic as well bubbles. 

Afm - stuck in false labour for the past 2 days. Had my bloody show and irregular contractions all over the place. Midwife checked me today and I'm completely effaced but only 1cm dilated. Looks like baby girl is back to back and not putting pressure on the cervix properly which is causing the problem. Hopefully I can get some rest then convince her to turn.


----------



## luna_19

I hope she shows up soon zeez!

scan today, didn't get many nice pics like last time but here's a tiny hand and foot <3
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0110.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## bakingbabe

Clarkey and Sasha: beautiful babies!
Bubbles and luna: wonderful scan pictures! 
Zee, I hope your little one shows up soon, :hugs: 

Hope everyone else is doing well! Friday morning can't come soon enough for me, my scan is then.


----------



## MrsChezek

*baking* - how did your scan go?

*zeez* - how are you getting along? 

AFM, we're in "middle of the night wake up and refuse to go back to sleep" hell. It started last week and just isn't going away. We gave her bottles last night to see if it was hunger or if she just wanted boob and she wouldn't settle until she got boob. We waited 2 hours!! Holding, rocking, bottle feeding, shushing, swinging - none of it worked. I'm exhausted and hope this phase passes...and that it's not a new habit she somehow developed and we reinforced :dohh: The only thing that keeps me going is the memory of how hard I tried to get pregnant and how much I wanted this baby...cause it's SO.FREAKEN.HARD!! :cry:


----------



## bakingbabe

My scan went okay, the baby's heartbeat was 138 and measuring 8mm. <3

The second sac did not develop though so no twins.
 



Attached Files:







scan0932_blurred.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MrsChezek

:hugs: *baking*


----------



## Sbmack

What a happy baby, Clarkey. Jax is so cute.

So sorry baking, but congrats on the healthy baby. Hugs.

I hope H starts sleeping better for you, Mrs. C.

I'm seeing my doula tonight for the first of my 80 min. massages. Yay.


----------



## ZeeZ

Baby girl was born by emergency CS this morning but I'm just so happy to have her on my arms I don't care how it happened. She is healthy and weighed 4.5 kg and 55 cm Will update with pics and more details when I can.


----------



## bakingbabe

Congrats, Zee!


----------



## sasha0430

Congrats Zeez...can't wait to see some pictures...

Baking glad your scan went well and sorry to hear second sack...

Clarkey...Jax is adorable...

MrsChezek :hugs:...I know how you are feeling...same thing keeps me going...I just think how much I wanted him and I love him so much but some days are very hard and exhausting...hope H starts sleeping through the night again soon...

AFM..Nick is going to be 5 weeks tomorrow...he has been very fussy in the past few days...he is having tummy issues and is having hard time having a BM on his own...per doctor I had to use suppositories few times and now he is on meds and it does not seem that is helping...he strains and strains and strains and has gas but just is not able to have BM...on meds it takes him several hours...sometimes he screams like he is in pain and there is nothing I can do...I try to hold his legs and massage his belly...hate to see him in pain..


----------



## Sbmack

Congratulations, Zee!! 

So sorry Nick has been having tummy issues, Sasha. That must be hard for you to see him struggling.


----------



## sasha0430

Nick has had a good day yesterday which means I have had a good day yesterday as well...hoping for the same today...he has started to smile when he hears my voice :happydance:...Nick loves his bath time and cuddling...how is everyone else doing
 



Attached Files:







6-22-2013 004.JPG
File size: 120.7 KB
Views: 6









6-22-2013 005.JPG
File size: 114.5 KB
Views: 7









6-22-2013 002.JPG
File size: 195 KB
Views: 5









6-22-2013 007.JPG
File size: 108.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## preg_pilot

Congratulations Zeez :)

Sasha - just a quick question, about his tummy aches... does he drink a lot, or does he drink very little?
I ask because my LO had tummy troubles because he was drinking too much.
When that happens, the milk gets pushed through the intestines much too quickly, causing a lot of gas, and baby doesn´t get to utilize the nourishment in the milk well enough, causing baby to pee a lot, and having a lot of stomach pains...


----------



## sasha0430

preg_pilot said:


> Congratulations Zeez :)
> 
> Sasha - just a quick question, about his tummy aches... does he drink a lot, or does he drink very little?
> I ask because my LO had tummy troubles because he was drinking too much.
> When that happens, the milk gets pushed through the intestines much too quickly, causing a lot of gas, and baby doesn´t get to utilize the nourishment in the milk well enough, causing baby to pee a lot, and having a lot of stomach pains...

He drinks about 4oz every 2 1/2 to 3 hours...he does pee a lot and continues to have lot of gas...o yea I do have question for you...when did you and your lo started swimming lessons? I mean how old was he...


----------



## MrsChezek

4oz seems like a lot for a 5 week old. Hayden drinks 3.5oz and she's 4 months! Is this breast milk or formula? Are you putting extra in the bottle and he's stopping himself at 4oz or is that how much you put in the bottle and he drinks it all? Hayden will drink whatever we put in front of her so we have to measure it out for her and anything over 3.5oz she either spits up or is uncomfortable. She eats 9 times a day but usually from the breast so I cannot tell you how much she takes at each feed :shrug:


----------



## preg_pilot

sasha0430 said:


> He drinks about 4oz every 2 1/2 to 3 hours...he does pee a lot and continues to have lot of gas...o yea I do have question for you...when did you and your lo started swimming lessons? I mean how old was he...

Hmm.
The advice given to me about all the gas in his belly, is basically to try to get more cream into each feed (breastmilk then).
I was advised to only feed him from one breast during a feed, which would result in him getting more cream and therefore more nutrients per feed.
If he drinks a lot, but there isn´t a lot of nutrients in it, then the body tries to push the milk through faster to make room for more, resulting in a vicious cycle where baby is always hungry, but not getting enough nutrients from the milk...

He was just over 3 months old when we started his swim lessons.

I hope his tummy gets better soon :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Congrats *Zeez*! How r u getting along??

How's Nick feeling *Sasha*?

How's everyone else...I've posted some recent photos on my journal and did a 4 month photo shoot with H yesterday. I'll post those when I get them done!


----------



## MrsChezek

Hayden bit me while nursing for the first time last night :cry: She's done it several times since and it's been a very frustrating 24 hours! Can't seem to teach her not to bite...she doesn't have teeth yet - thank god!!! So she just clamps down super hard with her gums. It hurts a lot! I hope this isn't the end of our breastfeeding journey...


----------



## luna_19

Have you tried unlatching her when she does it? Apparently they usually learn pretty quickly what the problem is. There is tons of good info on what to do
https://www.lalecheleague.org/faq/bite.html
https://m.parenting.com/article/ask-dr-sears-biting-while-breastfeeding-21333339
https://www.breastfeedingbasics.com/articles/teething-and-biting


----------



## preg_pilot

Even though I wish I could have breastfed longer, I´m glad I don´t have this problem :) I hope she stops soon :hugs:


----------



## ZeeZ

Hi everyone,

Sorry for being MIA but the past week has been a complete daze. Baby Jan has been a complete angel but I've still just wanted to cut myself off from the world and spend every moment focusing on her. Definitely not what I expected to happen.

Anyway my milk came yesterday in so she's been sleeping for 2-3 hour stretches instead of 1-2 hours and today I got out of the house (just for my 1 week check up) so I'm easing back into real life slowly.

I haven't had a chance to figure out posting pics from my phone but as son as I do I will as well as type up my birth story.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## MrsChezek

Thanks *Luna* for the links! And *pilot* for the hugs :hugs: I've read a million articles and have been trying it all but she's extremely stubborn!!! However I've learned a pattern - she stops suckling, releases her latch a bit and grunts right before she bites so I've been able to breast feed her just for short periods at a time. As soon as she loses focus and loosens her latch, I unlatch her. Usually that's around 4-5 minutes. Which sucks as I have to feed her every hour when she's awake but get at least I'm able to keep it going! :shrug:

Great to hear you're doing so well *Zeez*! :happydance:


----------



## sasha0430

MrsChezek said:


> Congrats *Zeez*! How r u getting along??
> 
> How's Nick feeling *Sasha*?
> 
> How's everyone else...I've posted some recent photos on my journal and did a 4 month photo shoot with H yesterday. I'll post those when I get them done!

Some day he is doing better then others...his BM is soft but it just appears that he needs to be manually stimulated to have one...he is grunting and pushing but sometimes nothing comes out...sometimes he strains so hard that he starts throwing up his milk so his ped. is going to send him to GI just to be checked out...however he is still gaining weight and looking good...at his 4 week check up he was 10lb 6oz ...he is formula fed since I was not able to breast feed but that is another story that makes me feel like a horrible mother :cry:...hope H goes through biting while breast feeding fast..


----------



## Sbmack

Glad to hear you're doing well, Zee!

Sasha, I hope Nick's BM issues get resolved shortly. Also, not everyone can or is meant to breast feed. There's no way you're a horrible mother. 

Mrs.C, I hope H eases up on the biting!


----------



## MrsChezek

I agree with *Sbmack*...there's no way you can be a terrible mother *sasha*...you wouldn't be here getting advice and worrying about nick if you were! :hugs: Breastfeeding isn't a gold standard or something...it's just a way of feeding your baby. Formula is great and has it's own advantages and disadvantages just as breast milk does. You're doing great!!!! xx

I'm exhausted...been packing all day to go to the shore house for the weekend...this little critter comes with a LOT OF STUFF! My god...I think we almost need to rent a truck to get her there :haha:


----------



## preg_pilot

*ZeeZ* - Welcome back :hugs:
I know that feeling, actually didn´t have the energy to do anything at all for the first 4 weeks as labor was intensely difficult for me.
So good to hear from you, enjoy these next few years immensely :thumbup:
Especially the time before she starts crawling... hehe. Þorgeir is almost there now.

*MrsChezek* - Woow... I hope she stops biting altogether really soon, and I hope she isn´t getting her first tooth soon either, biting down with one of those must be an ouchie!...
Þorgeir is almost out of breastmilk to drink. It looks like today is the last day :cry: but we´re going to check grandmas freezer for the last time to see if there is a bag lurking there, that would last 3 more days.

hehe, I know the feeling of travelling with a little one, the trunk fills up quickly with only his stuff ;)

*sasha* - aww. I hope he starts having an easier time with his BM´s asap.
Not being able to breastfeed does not mean you´re a horrible mother. :hugs:
My mother had trouble breastfeeding me, because her milk was extremely fat and I was fat intolerant (still am in fact), my mother in law couldn´t breastfeed for the opposite reason, she had very "thin" milk and her boys needed more nourishment, I on the other hand stopped breastfeeding because I had to go to work. I felt really horrible about it, but as I really didn´t have a choice I can´t feel guilty about it... still do at moments, especially as we´re almost out of frozen breast milk now, but otherwise we couldn´t have bought a house, car, baby stroller etc...etc...etc... 
You are a wonderful mom just for being here asking for help :hugs: :baby:


----------



## MrsChezek

Hope u found one more bag of milk at grandma's house pilot! :flower: Are u switching to formula or just solids moving forward?


----------



## Clarkeyness

Sasha you are a wonderful mom but i totally understand how u feel as i had difficulty providing breast milk for Jackson. We are here for u hun :hugs: xo

Mrs C i agree with u and the crazy amount of stuff when packing for Jax. Its unbelievable ;)


----------



## preg_pilot

MrsChezek said:


> Hope u found one more bag of milk at grandma's house pilot! :flower: Are u switching to formula or just solids moving forward?

I found one more bag, but he´ll be through that one tomorrow... :shrug:
We´re switching to formula, at least until he´s 6 months old, then we´ll see.
He gets porridge in breast milk these days, and we´ve started trying some fruits and veggies. He tried banana but didn´t like it. Then we tried sweet potato - he loves those :)
Next up is probably pears.


----------



## MrsChezek

How is everyone doing? We had a good 4th of July weekend :flower: Hayden got to go onto the beach for the first time as it was finally warm enough. She loved it!

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/katzeyes/null_zps91d117bc.jpg

She's growing so big and so fast! She's almost sitting up all on her own and her hand and eye coordination is pretty awesome at this point. So cool to see :happydance:


----------



## Sbmack

Yay for beach babies! So cute.


----------



## preg_pilot

Such a cutie pie, I hope she had fun at the beach :hugs:

Wow, so jealous of your weather right now :)
It´s still raining here, and will probably do so for the next few weeks according to the weather experts here... yay...


----------



## MrsChezek

Augh I hate rain :nope: We've been having an usual amt of thunderstorms and rain. Everyday it's hot but also VERY humid so it's hard to go for walks and enjoy the outdoors. But at least it's not cold!


----------



## sasha0430

Ms. C H is getting so big and she is adorable...

I hope everyone is doing very well and that everyone had a very good weekend...

AFM..Nick is still struggling with tummy issues...we are going to see GI today so I hope that she can help him..it is getting frustrated having to help him poop...his ped put him on laxatives and of course that was not helping...I have tried to explained that he is not constipated because once he goes it is soft but he has problem pushing it out on his own...so I am glad she did not waste any time and referred us to specialist instead of prescribing more stuff...O yea he was put on formula for allergies to protein, suppose to be gentle on stomach as well but it tastes horrible (I pretty much taste everything that he gets so I know what he is going through)..he was not happy about it at first and was starting to drink less and less and then finally started refusing to take it. So over the weekend I have started to mix it with old formula and he started drinking again like he has been...I hope GI can recommend something that is not going to make him gag but will reduce gas and with that reduce gas pains...I just feel so bad for him when he is screaming in pain and there is nothing I can do for him except hold him and rock him ...plus he has reflux as well...poor little guys digestive system is just not working properly...He is so grouchy before he poo's as he is trying to push it out however after that he starts to smile and is cooing...

Well that is what is going on with us...Have a great week guys...
 



Attached Files:







In Bouncer.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 4









Nick in Recliner.jpg
File size: 56.4 KB
Views: 3









Nick Tummy Time.jpg
File size: 54.8 KB
Views: 3









Nick Playing.jpg
File size: 62.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## preg_pilot

sasha - :hugs:
I hope his tummy issues get fixed soon, I know that pain only too well. Felt horrible only being able to hug and rock Þorgeir while he was screaming in pain for the first few weeks.

Our problem was overabundance of breast milk, but since Nick is on formula, I´m not sure what the problem could be...


----------



## sasha0430

preg_pilot said:


> sasha - :hugs:
> I hope his tummy issues get fixed soon, I know that pain only too well. Felt horrible only being able to hug and rock Þorgeir while he was screaming in pain for the first few weeks.
> 
> Our problem was overabundance of breast milk, but since Nick is on formula, I´m not sure what the problem could be...

Thanks pilot...How is your Lo doing?...On Monday we have seen specialist and she said that he Nick has milk protein allergy so we are doing another hypo allergenic formula since he hated the first one...so far he has been eating it...she also said that he is straining because his colon is irritated due to allergy so this milk would help that...now reason he cannot poop is because he is not able to relax anus to use a bathroom she called it dyschezia. She is hoping that this milk will help this as well. We have follow up appointment in two weeks and if he is not using bathroom on his own without manual stimulation she is going to try something else. Not sure what that is.


----------



## MrsChezek

Awww poor little guy! I hope the milk change makes a big difference for Nick. Keep us posted *Sasha*!

It's our anniversary today and we're going to go out to dinner in Philadelphia (35 minutes away) while my parents watch Hayden this evening. I'm super nervous!!! But hopefully I'll be able to enjoy myself somewhat...


----------



## bakingbabe

Happy Anniversary, Mrs C! Enjoy your date night! :hugs:


----------



## preg_pilot

sasha0430 said:


> Thanks pilot...How is your Lo doing?...On Monday we have seen specialist and she said that he Nick has milk protein allergy so we are doing another hypo allergenic formula since he hated the first one...so far he has been eating it...she also said that he is straining because his colon is irritated due to allergy so this milk would help that...now reason he cannot poop is because he is not able to relax anus to use a bathroom she called it dyschezia. She is hoping that this milk will help this as well. We have follow up appointment in two weeks and if he is not using bathroom on his own without manual stimulation she is going to try something else. Not sure what that is.

He´s doing really well these days.
He´s eating formula, porridge, sweet potatoes and apples now.
I hope this new formula helps Nick. :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Hayden turned 5 months today! :happydance: Growing like a weed and being a cutie all around (most of the time). Hope everyone is doing well...this thread is CRAZY quiet!!!

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/katzeyes/null_zpsdbfa2daf.jpg


----------



## preg_pilot

Congratulations on 5 months! :D


----------



## preg_pilot

Þorgeir turned 5 months on the 11th of July. How time flies.
I just started working again after a month of sick leave (got appendicitis, and surgery in Seattle).

He´s almost crawling now. He moves backwards and sideways quite effectively, and is almost getting hang of moving forwards. He alternates between lifting his torso, and his hips. Next step - both at the same time :)


----------



## poppy13

I can't believe your babies are 5 months already! Oliver is 13 weeks tomorrow and already I find it hard to remember what life was like without him. He's being quite clingy at the moment which means I get very little done in the day. At the moment the only way he will sleep during the day is if I hold him, he'll do maybe 15 mins in his Moses basket before waking but on me he'll sleep for an hour or more which is what he needs. Any advice ladies? Also when did/will you start getting your LO to go to sleep by themselves? I love him to bits but he's so demanding at the moment that when DH gets home I have to hand him over for a couple of hours to get a break, which I feel guilty about.

Sorry to ramble on, it's been a long time since I logged onto here.

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## sasha0430

poppy13 said:


> I can't believe your babies are 5 months already! Oliver is 13 weeks tomorrow and already I find it hard to remember what life was like without him. He's being quite clingy at the moment which means I get very little done in the day. At the moment the only way he will sleep during the day is if I hold him, he'll do maybe 15 mins in his Moses basket before waking but on me he'll sleep for an hour or more which is what he needs. Any advice ladies? Also when did/will you start getting your LO to go to sleep by themselves? I love him to bits but he's so demanding at the moment that when DH gets home I have to hand him over for a couple of hours to get a break, which I feel guilty about.
> 
> Sorry to ramble on, it's been a long time since I logged onto here.
> 
> Hope you're all well xx

Wish I had a answer for you but I am in the same boat. My lo is 9 weeks old and is very clingy during the day. At night he will sleep in his basinet but I have not tried crib yet. Hope some of you ladies can give us some pointers.


----------



## luna_19

This isn't really advice and of course I have no experience in it but I have done lots of reading and the thing is humans are "carry" animals. Much like other carry animals baby has a desire to be with mom constantly for the first while and that is why they will cry if not being held all the time. It is completely normal, when I get to that stage I plan on strapping on a carrier and going about my day as best I can :)


----------



## sasha0430

Ok so my Lo has been eating well in past two weeks even with reflux he is able to down 27oz to 31 oz of formula...he is two months old and is 12lb 13oz and his ped said he is doing very well...GI did not want to add any cereal or anything because of his pooping issues as well as protein and soy allergies that are still going on...anyway today he has not been eating well..he has been taking maybe 3 oz every 3 to 4 hours ( felt like that was a struggle as well)...he seems in a good mood :thumbup: for right now...so my question is any of your LO's had a day that they have not eaten well...we have app on Tuesday with GI and I will talk to them but just wandering if anyone has experienced similar situation...


----------



## preg_pilot

poppy13 said:


> I can't believe your babies are 5 months already! Oliver is 13 weeks tomorrow and already I find it hard to remember what life was like without him. He's being quite clingy at the moment which means I get very little done in the day. At the moment the only way he will sleep during the day is if I hold him, he'll do maybe 15 mins in his Moses basket before waking but on me he'll sleep for an hour or more which is what he needs. Any advice ladies? Also when did/will you start getting your LO to go to sleep by themselves? I love him to bits but he's so demanding at the moment that when DH gets home I have to hand him over for a couple of hours to get a break, which I feel guilty about.
> 
> Sorry to ramble on, it's been a long time since I logged onto here.
> 
> Hope you're all well xx

I´ve been pretty lucky with Þorgeir, but he was clingy for the first few weeks. I did hand him over to DH when he got home from work, just to be able to sleep a little bit myself. I think it´s just normal...



sasha0430 said:


> Ok so my Lo has been eating well in past two weeks even with reflux he is able to down 27oz to 31 oz of formula...he is two months old and is 12lb 13oz and his ped said he is doing very well...GI did not want to add any cereal or anything because of his pooping issues as well as protein and soy allergies that are still going on...anyway today he has not been eating well..he has been taking maybe 3 oz every 3 to 4 hours ( felt like that was a struggle as well)...he seems in a good mood :thumbup: for right now...so my question is any of your LO's had a day that they have not eaten well...we have app on Tuesday with GI and I will talk to them but just wandering if anyone has experienced similar situation...

Yep, mine always takes a day or two every now and then where he really doesn´t want to eat a lot, and then he takes a day every now and then where we´re feeding him every hour...


----------



## MrsChezek

Hayden just wants to eat ALL the time...which is why she's growing like a weed and outgrowing all her clothes :dohh: She started sleeping through the night and going to bed on her own pretty early on but we were really strict about putting her to bed in her crib from day one. It was a mini crib but a crib none-the-less. We missed out on all the newborn snuggles but it paid off as she's great at going down on her own and self-soothing back to sleep. OR maybe she's just a baby that would have done that regardless...you just never know! Also, we have never, since birth, picked her up right away after she would cry when sleeping...we always waited 5 minutes and many times she would just fall back asleep...now we give her 10-15 minutes and most often she goes back to sleep if she wakes up too early. 

I hope you find something that works for you soon! :hugs:


----------



## ZeeZ

Hey everyone,

It's been really quiet around here - presumably everyone is busy with their pregnancies or little bundles.

Junebug is almost 2 months old and I can't believe how time has flown and how quickly they change. My quiet newborn is finding her voice with cooing gurgling giggling and shrieking and I'm lovely discovering her personality. I just wish it wasn't always at 3am when mamma just want to get back into bed 

I hope everyone is doing well and wish all the best for those that are due soon. If anyone is still around pop in to update us.


----------



## preg_pilot

Þorgeir is 6 months old now.
He´s had his first tumble and his first flu.

Almost crawling these days, laughing and generally always happy.

I feel ready for another baby now, which is strange considering my first birth experience :blush:


----------



## ZeeZ

Hi pilot,

Sorry about the flu but he sounds like he is doing amazing otherwise. 

They always say it only thing that matters in the end is a healthy baby and mamma and afterwards you realize how true that really is. I landed up with a CS instead of my natural water birth but really couldn't care less. I'm sorry it was so traumatic for you though


----------



## preg_pilot

Hey zeez :) Thanks.
Yep, the only thing that matters is a healthy baby. And healthy he is :happydance:
I only wish I wasn´t so beat up after this. I still have a fractured coccyx bone and loose joints. Hope those get better soon :)

Sorry you had to have a c-section... :(


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi everyone! This thread is SO quiet! Not that I am one to speak as I've been MIA this month myself...but I miss you all! Hope everyone is doing well :hug:

Hayden turned 6 months on Thursday and today we had our 6 month well visit and shots. As much as I hated the vaccinations, it was nice to see the doc and check in. She's doing great. Still no teeth :cry: The teething is awful! But cute too...she makes the cutest faces when her gums hurt :kiss: She weighed in at 17lb 2oz so her growth has slowed down a bit. Thank goodness! She was gaining so fast I was getting worried...she's rolling back and forth but not really crawling. She started to try to army crawl yesterday but mostly ends up going backwards which makes her mad. :haha: She can sit by herself for a decent amount of time...pretty much until she tries to reach for something and then she topples. She still favors standing with a bit of balance help so we bought her this activity center that allows her to walk around while supported. It's really cool. I forget the name but I'll try to post a picture of her in it tomorrow when we show it to her - it's her 1/2 year birthday present :happydance: OK, it's late and I should be sleeping! Off to bed...


----------



## Clarkeyness

How is everyone doing?? It has been forever. I cant believe my LO is almost 7 months :( time is flying. He is getting his third tooth and crawling. Im already
Thinking about when to start trying again.


----------



## luna_19

My little man arrived 15 days early on Oct 23. He is tiny, only 2.4kg/5lb 7oz at birth and we had a hard time with him losing too much weight but he is doing great now :)


----------



## Sbmack

Congrats, Luna! 

Stella Grace arrived on Oct. 13th, three days before her due date. I had the water birth I wanted! She has reflux and a clogged tear duct, but she's doing great!


----------



## bubbles82

Lovely to see some new babies on this thread have arrived! My yellow bump turned pink when little Phoebe Anne arrived a day early on 16th September, can't believe she's nearly 2 months already!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Love seeing your posts!!! Glad everyone is doing well. Please continue to keep us all updated :)


----------



## preg_pilot

Hey clarkey :) It´s nice to get some action on this thread again, I´ve missed you gals :)
Þorgeir is 9 months old, crawling like a champ, and walking along furniture. No teeth yet. I´ve wanted to start trying for another one since he was 6 months old ;)

Congratulations on your little boy luna :hugs:
I had the exact opposite, my boy was almost twice as heavy, and had problems because of it, spent 3 days in ICU but is fine now :)

Sbmack -aww, I hope her reflux goes away soon. Þorgeir had it for a few months to start, and sometimes gets reflux if he´s feeling under the weather, otherwise he´s healthy. :)

Congrats on your little girl bubbles :hugs: :D


----------



## Smimms

I feel like a total stranger, but love seeing beautiful baby pictures. My lo is 6 months old now and growing too quickly. Already would love another baby. We will see.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131018_161704_541.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi ladies!!! :hi: Cannot believe its been SO long that all these babies were born already :happydance: Congratulations to everyone!!!

We are doing great. Hayden is 9.5 months old now (attached pic is of her 9 month shoot). Shes crawling fast and pulling up to stand. She has just started walking along furniture a week ago. She also has no teeth pilot! Crazy huh? She babbles a ton and is a very avid eater. She loves everything.

Loved seeing the few pictures. Post more! Ill have to update my journal as its been FOREVER. Hayden keeps me busy. :hug:
 



Attached Files:







hayden9m-4170.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## preg_pilot

Hey, wow. Time sure flies by.
Þorgeir is 10 months old now. Getting longer and heavier every day.
9.3kg and 73.8cm yesterday.

I want another one, DH doesn´t. We´re working on that these days.

Some pictures for ya to feast on, I don´t do that nearly enough on here :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Thorgeir is gorgeous pilot!!! So big and tall :happydance:


----------



## luna_19

I can't believe I never posted a pic of my little man! Here is one from our 2 month photos today, he is just growing so fast! :cry:


----------



## Sbmack

Everyone's babies are growing up so fast!! They are all so cute. 

I love T's hair, preg pilot. 

Luna, Stella is 10 weeks now. I feel the same way...that She's growing up so fast. I also can't wait for her to grow into herself...I can't wait to know what her voice will sound like and to see what she will look like. Then the next minute I want her to stay squishy forever!

Happy Holidays!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## preg_pilot

Thanks Luna, I like his hair too, though his grandma´s (both of them) think his hair is a little long on the forehead, and want to cut it... hehe.
They´re not brave enough to do it without my permission though. :haha:

Tis the season, so here´s a few christmas pictures of Þorgeir :)


----------



## Suser

Hi, my last period was 27th September and for the last few days i have felt a little sick in the mornings, really tired/bit spaced out, felt bloated and have had an increase in vaginal discharge.
Does anyone think its possible to have pregnancy symptoms so early on??
I already have two children, which we planned and i knew virtually a few days after conception but im not expecting to be pregnant and dont feel as in tune with my body


----------



## preg_pilot

You should be on CD14 right about now, so If you have a regular cycle, Ovulation should be happening right around now.
Pregnancy symptoms usually feel like AF symptoms... sometimes a little more intense. It´s hard to say...


----------



## Suser

Thank you! :)


----------

